# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Stupidest Ways You've Missed Becoming Lucid

## HyperNova

Isnt it enoying when you&#39;ve been trying to have a LD for ages, isnt it more enoying when you wake up from a dream kicking yourself for missing a dreamsign or what have you like an idiot. 

Well it has happended to me loads of times so please post when it has happende to you.

--------------------------

Ive had ones where im discusing LDs to people in my dreams  and i dont become Lucid or someone tells me im dreaming and i just dont get the hint. Last night i did an RC the one when you pinch your nose, and in the dream i thought that if you could breath while pinching your nose it ment you were not dreaming&#33;

----------


## FreeOne

> Last night i did an RC the one when you pinch your nose, and in the dream i thought that if you could breath while pinching your nose it ment you were not dreaming&#33;[/b]



 LOL that one made me laugh  ::D:  

i had one where i looked in the mirror and i looked like a horse.  I thought it was cause i was sad cause my brother got hurt when he dove into a matress.

there was another one where i put on these shoes to go to work, and when i got there they changed into these ungly greenish brownish boots that went up to my knees.  I thought that i just didnt notice and that they were like that when i put them on.  

There was another one when my little bro came into my room ( he never does that)  and started trying to annoy me by breaking these little glass containers that had fish in them.  (the only fish i have in my room are in a giant aquarium)

another one was when i went to hawaii and by strange councidence to different friends were there too.  Somehow the place looked like my school, and the whole place started to fill up with water.  i didnt think this was weired either  :Sad:

----------


## Sniper991122

I had a real stupid one last night, I woke up and when I was going back to sleep I kept repeating in my head &#39;I will recognize that I am dreaming&#39; over and over again... so I finally went into my dream state and the first part of my dream I can remember is me saying &#39;damnit, cant fall asleep better go to the bar...&#39; and my dream picks up with me at a bar.... 

I woke up after that dream and could have slapped myself for missing it.. haha

----------


## zapada

A few nights ago (in a dream) I was looking at a mirror and I noticed that my eyes were pure white. I looked away and then again and my eyes were normal, but then they turned all white again. I didn&#39;t become lucid.

----------


## Nyx

This one time there were like at least 20 people completely naked crammed inside of a bath tub in a room with a dim green light, and they asked me why I did not get on the plane.  I then spit a piece of gum into a trash can.  Very strange dream.....  this was the end of it by the way, but it still made no sense.

----------


## Wildman

I had a dream about two matrix characters murdering each other, with a voice whispering "RC" throughout the entire dream, but I couldn&#39;t have cared less.

----------


## ezekiel7

I think that I will take it&#33; 

I had a dream where I was a military guy&#33; And it changed to a video game where I would open up menus and assign a command like, "Shoot" to a button. When I opened up the Menu, one of the things that I would do was, "SPIN." heh, first of all i&#39;m opening up menus like a video game, then SPIN (like to get more vivid dreams) and I don&#39;t do anything...

Tell me I won&#33; haha

----------


## Volcon

Ill take a whack at this

------------------------------------------------------

My friend came up to me and said hey man itisint this a cool dream? its so cool that were dreaming&#33; then i told him that i cant become lucid becuase my dog was playing chess with the fish and he had him in checkmate.

------------------------------------------------------

I was in a castle and the whole dream was about lucid dreaming, and the guy i was talking to was telling me " when you are in a dream, like we are now, then its smart to do a reality check. but then i started staring at a painting of a demon. it was weird how vivid this dream was even though i wasent lucid.

----------


## Kyhaar

When you are swimming in the middle of nowhere, go underwater, and fishes say hello&#33; Then you proceed to press your thumb, destroying an entire building on an island&#33;

----------


## Pyrofan1

I did a RC by flipping a light switch and i saw a light across the street and i didn&#39;t become lucid

----------


## Lyla

I once dreamt of a friend of mine and he started flyng around and I remember saying to myslef "Man, even he&#39;s learned to lucid dream before me..". Seems like the the concept of flying and lucid-dreaming go mixed in my subconicious mind because whenever I think of LD-ing, I think of flying, that being my main objective.

----------


## HyperNova

lol these are great&#33; 
Ill come up with more later.

----------


## Likenight

I can easily break windows in LDs. One dream, I used knocking on window as a reality check. I didn&#39;t break it, thus I mad wrong assumption.  ::doh::

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

I had a dream I was talking to my math teacher (?) and she was like "So...ever hear of lucid dreaming?"

Me: "Yeah.....I&#39;m up to like, six now." (this was a while ago)

And then we got into this big conversation about it. It was really weird. I could have punched myself when I woke up.

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

I become lucid for the most stupid reasons, and I remain un-lucid for the most stupid reasons.

eg.: I&#39;m always CONSCIOUS, but not always actually &#39;&#39;lucid&#39;&#39; (in the manner of: taking full control and realizing that it&#39;s actually a dream)

eg.:
Once when I was small alien spaceships attacked earth, so I made an earthquake rip apart the ground, threw in a paper with a spaceship drawn on it, and that object came flying out, which I used to destroy the spaceships that were flying around.

Like wtf? lucidity pl0x?

----------


## EVIL JOE

This mornings in my dreams I&#39;m pretty sure I questioned reality and I did the nose RC. It kind of worked. I was thinking, "I can still kind of breathe. Maybe this is a dream. Or maybe I&#39;m not doing it right." I never became lucid though.

----------


## Nerte

Few nights ago I talked to my brother (in a dream) and explaining him that I can make "lucid feeling" (to my body... you know that nice feeling) anytime I want and I also made it in a next second very easily. Didn&#39;t become really lucid though.

----------


## 90sjesus

Hehe, great thread.

I had a dream where I was pregnant (&#39;I&#39;m an 18 year old guy), and this flap opened in my stomach where, instead of a baby coming out, chocolate bars came out. And my brother wanted the Turkish delight. How the hell did I not become lucid?&#33;

----------


## Kyhaar

Wow&#33; that&#39;s funny XD

Last night in my dream I told myself not to worry that they&#39;d find me or they actually would (if you&#39;ve read EWOLD you&#39;d know what I&#39;m talking about... assumptions lead to stuff in your dreams.)

----------


## Axe555

I&#39;m in some sort of fast food joint and I ask them what kinds of burritos they have and they tell me that they don&#39;t know. I get downright pissed over this and as I walk off I have to walk along a ledge and jump down to get to another part of the place. I get mad again and think what a stupid design it is. Then I help herd one of the M&M guys (the red one) to the basement so he doesn&#39;t cause any trouble.

I have no idea how I missed becoming lucid in this one&#33;   ::doh::  

Rich

----------


## Spoof

Just last night, I had a dream where I was talking to my frined about lucid dreaming.  I don&#39;t really remember much, I definately know that I was talking about lucid dreams.
--------------------------------------------------------------
I am in my school&#39;s woods classroom with a friend.  I am talking to him about lucid dreaming and do a nose RC.  It works, but I don&#39;t become lucid.   ::?: 
--------------------------------------------------------------
I have had many dreams where I do an RC, but it doesn&#39;t work, so I don&#39;t think it is a dream.

----------


## Xerion

Last night a DR asked me if I had been lucid dreaming. I said "NO, but I&#39;ve been trying&#33;". The mentioning of lucid dreaming should have made me lucid blah but it sure didn&#39;t&#33; =(

----------


## Meidi

I was talking to a DC (an actual friend of mine) about LDs:

Me: This could very well be a dream for all I know, everything is really realistic in my dreams.
Him: Not it&#39;s not (takes my hand), you can feel this right? It&#39;s not a dream.
Me: But I can feel things in my dreams too.
Him: (says something to the extent of "that&#39;s weird" and looks at me funny)

----------


## Kyhaar

> I was talking to a DC (an actual friend of mine) about LDs:
> 
> Me: This could very well be a dream for all I know, everything is really realistic in my dreams.
> Him: Not it&#39;s not (takes my hand), you can feel this right? It&#39;s not a dream.
> Me: But I can feel things in my dreams too.
> Him: (says something to the extent of "that&#39;s weird" and looks at me funny)
> [/b]







> Last night a DR asked me if I had been lucid dreaming. I said "NO, but I&#39;ve been trying&#33;". The mentioning of lucid dreaming should have made me lucid blah but it sure didn&#39;t&#33; =(
> [/b]




ROFL&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; Thats funny&#33; I never talk about dreaming in my dreams . Oh well

----------


## simone93

Ok, once I was lying down on the pavement, surrounded by chickens, telling everyone to be quiet because I was trying to have a lucid dream.   :Oops:

----------


## Anemone

Recently I keep trying to talk to the DC&#39;s in my dreams about Lucid Dreaming, but I never bcome lucid.

 I think the most annoying incident so far was this:

I was standing and thinking about flying because I had just watched someone else do it. I was on a platform that looked like it opened up into a cloudy, blue sky. I thought to myself "Flying is a dream concept, I must be dreaming&#33;" I look at my hands and see that instead of hands, I&#39;m looking at the ocean. My hands are still hand-shaped, but only dark and light swirling blue water that I know is the ocean. I tell myself "I&#39;m dreaming&#33;" but can&#39;t get lucid.

----------


## flight

A while back I set up my stereo to play this guy saying, "This is a dream you are dreaming right now". And in my dream I was walking next to a woman that was walking her dog. I could hear the guy saying it and was kind of embarrassed when the woman looked at me, and I said ohh it is just this dream thing.  ::doh::

----------


## FreeOne

ugh.  i got another one.  I went on to dreamviews and tried to get on. but it didnt let me.   A big screen popped up and basicly said that i had gotten too good at lucid dreaming so they destroyed my account.  Then i had an FA that i got on dreamviews and wrote down this expeirence lol   ::?:

----------


## Kyhaar

Well, I had a dream that I was James Bond. In other words- I was a BOY. I am a GIRL&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## On the Wings of a Dream

It magically turns from the black of night to the middle of the day...
.
I write numbers on a chalkboard and it teleports me....

Im sledding "up"hill...

I was making a boat move on a dried up river with my hands...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow now i do wanna kick myself lol

----------


## Nerte

> Well, I had a dream that I was James Bond. In other words- I was a BOY. I am a GIRL&#33;&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



Hahaha this is the best one&#33;

----------


## HyperNova

Hey this thread has gone pretty well&#33;

If only i could remember my dreams&#33;

----------


## the real pieman

the worst one for me is to wake up from having a lucid dream in the dream world and then carry on with my dream without remebering or even thinking about lucidity...this happened last night aswell, i mean i had no control of the character in my dream after that point even though he/i knew that he/i was dreaming and he (not i) had full control of his body... it w3as so weird...i was concious and lucid dreaming in the most vivid lucid dream that i have ever had and then all i could see was a movie of myself being lucid...

----------


## hydroPWNic

> LOL that one made me laugh  
> 
> i had one where i looked in the mirror and i looked like a horse.  I thought it was cause i was sad cause my brother got hurt when he dove into a matress.
> 
> there was another one where i put on these shoes to go to work, and when i got there they changed into these ungly greenish brownish boots that went up to my knees.  I thought that i just didnt notice and that they were like that when i put them on.  
> 
> There was another one when my little bro came into my room ( he never does that)  and started trying to annoy me by breaking these little glass containers that had fish in them.  (the only fish i have in my room are in a giant aquarium)
> 
> another one was when i went to hawaii and by strange councidence to different friends were there too.  Somehow the place looked like my school, and the whole place started to fill up with water.  i didnt think this was weired either 
> [/b]



Lol, just last night when i looked in the mirror (in dream) my head was twisted and lopsided, and my nose was around 4 inches long with an enourmous bone off the top that impeded my vision.  Somehow i didnt become lucid, and when i actually woke up, i seirously laughed about it.  I can still vividly remember what my reflection looked like, lol.

----------


## Jaylor

That reflection must have looked very weird&#33;


My most recent flubb of a lucid dream opportunity was just last night (I mentioned in my other post) Some girl I know was in my dream and she somehow became a metal grate. How weird is that? But in the dream it was normal&#33; I felt like kicking myself when I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

I&#39;m thinking I will put one of my recent dreams here because it is probably my most obvious "miss" for lucidity.  I was totally kicking myself when I woke up.

Plus, it has a Dream Views Member in it....so extra points.

Here it is as I wrote it up in my DJ:

*I was hanging out with Tsen. We were in this car that was hovering high in the sky. And we were taking turns jumping out of the car and trying to fall through these certain grey patches in the clouds. These grey patches apparently had the ability to make you lucid in a dream...so of course that was our goal.

So we&#39;d fall and then fly up to the car to try again. 

I&#39;m really thinking I must have missed the grey patches entirely.*  ::?:

----------


## gonnabeathinker

This is soo weird, after reading on what people have said on this topic .I missed a chance to become lucid.

Last night I had a dream were I was reading a book on lucid dreams. When I woke up this morning I felt like such an IDIOT. I havnt had a lucid dream yet, and I feel that I absolutely missed my chance last night .I cant beleive I didnt relize that I was dreaming.

----------


## Kyhaar

> This is soo weird, after reading on what people have said on this topic .I missed a chance to become lucid.
> 
> Last night I had a dream were I was reading a book on lucid dreams. When I woke up this morning I felt like such an IDIOT. I havnt had a lucid dream yet, and I feel that I absolutely missed my chance last night .I cant beleive I didnt relize that I was dreaming.
> [/b]



As I was reading through my Dream Journal, I read up a dream I had where I was talking about Lucid Dreaming and Dram Journals X

----------


## Gemini Man

I was doing a WILD when a voice shouted "Wake up&#33;". It was really part of the WILD. I&#39;ve heard voices there before, so I should&#39;ve known better.

----------


## derek254

I got shot like 20 times by an airplane and was still alive. I remember thinking, "hey that&#39;s wierd", but I didn&#39;t go lucid.

----------


## VirtualReality

I was walking in a park with a friend, when someone threw a frisbee and a dog made a thirty feet leap in slowmotion. I then said, as a joke, uh better make a RC. Then I thought about it, and actually almost made a nose RC, when my friend made a RC by putting his fingers in his ear. This made me forget about it.


I was participating in a secret revolution, seeking to free some wronged people. I was wielding a renessance rifle, and were taking some ppl out, when I see, that an old lady is going in the direction of our hideout. I make a run for it, and stab her with my bayonet in the heart. She starts crying, and I feel guilty and think, that I shouldn&#39;t make her suffer. I stabed her in the stomach, and she started saying things like "I&#39;ve never felt such a pain before" and "what about my family". I then stab her in the throat, but that only makes her cry even harder. I consider the wierdness of her lack of abillity to die for a moment, but my guilt takes the best of me...

----------


## The Mad Hatter

I was "driving" on a highway that was more like a lane of water. I was "driving" in a car boat, and my driver and I were splashing through some waves. I look up to the left, and see a motor boat like ours taking off, and comment to my driver: "You know, that looks weird, almost like it shouldn&#39;t be possible..." (I&#39;m about to become lucid at this point, when...) My driver, a short, stereotypical bald man, says: "Oh naw, if you think about the physics of it, it makes perfect sense&#33;" I think about it, realize he&#39;s right, and agree.

That was a forehead slapper when I woke up, let me tell you.

----------


## Pyrofan1

Last night i dreamed i was on one of my favorite forums and i was reading a topic and i noticed that in my reply my signature had changed and i thought that was weird and i didn&#39;t do an RC

----------


## Umbrella

I once went from one city to another by train in my dream. I remembered almost nothing from this trip that should have taken me about an hour. Unfortunately, I found some kind of explanation for my memory gap (don&#39;t remember what it was).

Once, in this dream, a song was playing in the background from out of nowhere in which the most characteristic lyrics are "most dream are deceptions". This was actually being sung.

Finally, I once had a dream in which I went to sleep in this special chamber designed so that you would have guaranteed lucid dreams if you fell asleep in it. I fell asleep quickly (which I never do, normally) and woke up when I did.

----------


## gonnabeathinker

I am the biggest idiot ever i have soo many memory gaps in my dreams, ive been shot in my dreams, ive seen people in my dre4ams with purple faces. i dont know why i never realize it?????????????????????

----------


## FreeOne

> I was "driving" on a highway that was more like a lane of water. I was "driving" in a car boat, and my driver and I were splashing through some waves. I look up to the left, and see a motor boat like ours taking off, and comment to my driver: "You know, that looks weird, almost like it shouldn&#39;t be possible..." (I&#39;m about to become lucid at this point, when...) My driver, a short, stereotypical bald man, says: "Oh naw, if you think about the physics of it, it makes perfect sense&#33;" I think about it, realize he&#39;s right, and agree.
> 
> That was a forehead slapper when I woke up, let me tell you.[/b]



LOL i can just imagine it.  If that happened to me, the next time i had a ld i would find him and punch him. lol

----------


## HyperNova

I know this is an OLD thread - almost 1 year -, but i still think it could be continued.

I have to post this from someone eles post!





> Originally Posted by tribemaker  
> Heh, I had a pretty freaky false awakening the other night. Well, not really a false awakening, but went from laying in my bed to an obvious dream lol. Let me explain. I woke up to do a WBTB with a WILD, and didn't make it lol. I was so tired after all the work I did that day, that I just relaxed. I was pleasantly relaxing when the radio cut on by itself. I really should have gone lucid then. 
> 
> Now, normally I would forgive myself for not going lucid during a radio start like that, but I can't forgive myself in this situation. See, the voice on the radio said this:
> 
> "Welcome to the lucid dreaming tutorial station. There are several ways to induce a lucid dream, such as MILD, standing for Mneumonic (I think that's spelled right lol) Induced Lucid Dream, or WILD, which stands for Wake Induced Lucid Dream. Now, seeing as you are dreaming right now, as we speak (*slaps self in face*), I will walk you through WILD to help prove it to you. Step 1: Relax completely until SP sets in. When it does, and I will know, then I will continue."
> 
> In the dream, I decided that I was too tired to try to WILD (like I even needed to WILD with the radio telling me that I was dreaming..... . So I rolled over and went back to sleep.

----------


## TripleX223

one dream i was flying and i wasnt lucid .. lol

----------


## Abra

I had a dream this morning in which I read the first words of an otherwise empty notebook. "Lucid dreaming is good for me!"

Another dream this morning I had moved, and my backyard forest was replaced with a lake. I said "I wonder how this will affect my dreams..."

I have more, better ones. I'll post those later.

----------


## HyperNova

> I had a dream this morning in which I read the first words of an otherwise empty notebook. "Lucid dreaming is good for me!"
> 
> Another dream this morning I had moved, and my backyard forest was replaced with a lake. I said "I wonder how this will affect my dreams..."
> 
> I have more, better ones. I'll post those later.



 
LOL

I was reading a book in a dream to try to prove to my mum that you can read in dreams, although for some stpid reason i didnt know that i was actually dreaming while doing this test!

----------


## cl0se-y0ur-eyes

I once did Carlos Castaneda's, also known as the Hand Technique, where before going to bed you sit up and look at your hands and say something like "The next time I see my hands in a dream, I will become lucid." Well I had a dream where raccoons were attacking me (I have dreams where raccoons are attacking me often), but when I looked at my hands, they were all blue and beat up because of the raccoons biting them. That was the closest I've ever been to becoming lucid.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wavefunction

I was walking to the bus stop, and I thought "Oh, damn, I forgot my bus pass!", I started to walk back, and then thought "Wait a minute, this is a dream, I don't need a pass." I didn't really become lucid, because I didn't think about the fact that it was a dream after that. No control over my body or the dreamscape.

----------


## Stuart

once i actually said "hey guys, i dreamed this happened once" when the roof was taken off one of the buildings at school without becoming lucid

----------


## Oneironaught

When I was teaching some people about LDing, I had an LD in which I was asked what I was doing. I lied and said that I was doing a reality check. "Can you honestly tell me that you are not dreaming at this very moment?", I asked a dream character. He said that he couldn't honestly say that. "Exactly", I said, unless we consciously question reality when we're awake we'll never question it when we're actually dreaming."

I was lying about doing an RC. All the while, I was dreaming. If I'd taken my own advice, I'd have become lucid. That's one of _many_ near-misses.

----------


## lvlindless

In my last dream I was watching my friend in a video saying "I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming."

All I did was go "Wow, dude this video sucks. The directing is horrible!" -_-

----------


## LokisWail

The stupidest one I missed was the one on the day I had my first lucid dream (and it appeared in my first lucid). It was a the simple words "Lucid Dreamer" etched in the concrete of two different locations.

----------


## Vall3y

I was about to do an RC, someone distracted me and I forgot about the wholle thing.

----------


## ~Erin~

When I was first reading the book "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming "by Stephen Laberge. I had a dream that I was walking around in a library It was more clear and I had a  sense of awareness but I wasn't lucid. I remember pulling a book out of the shelf and reading all about lucid dream and how you can have one and what it is. I remember waking up and feeling like a complete idiot not realizing then with all the information shown in the dream that I couldn't even recognize that I was dreaming *twitch*

----------


## RooJ

A week or so after I first became interested in lucid dreaming I had a near miss. I performed a reality check which involved changing the colour of a wall (stupid one i know). I couldn't change it so instead decided to go to my house and see if i was in bed or not  ::doh::  .. I got to my house, checked my room, and my bed was empty... "ahh, cant be dreaming after all"... Just to make sure however i asked the family if i was dreaming or not.. They said no.. and i said... "Oh, nevermind then"...

Never trust dream characters, they be liars, all of them!

----------


## Amalgamadora

Once in my dream the world was flat and I fell off, and landed in a huge tank of killer whales then exclaimed "Someone needs to save these whales, they don't need to be in a tank", without ever becoming lucid.

I've had two dreams with whales in a tank and neither one became lucid. Maybe thats a dreamsign of mine  :tongue2:

----------


## Lactating Billhonkey

One time i was explaining to a bunch DCs what lucid dreaming was and i said "I could be dreaming right now... all i would need to become conscious would be some sort of dream sign" You can expect how pissed off i was that morning. :Mad:

----------


## SurvivorKylie

> Never trust dream characters, they be liars, all of them!



Heh--I agree with ya' there!  :wink2:  I had a dream I was telling my brother and mom about RCs and what to look for when you're dreaming.  I did a nose RC and it worked, but I insisted it was just 'cause I wasn't pinching it hard enough or something.  Meanwhile my brother decided he was dreaming and poured applesauce all over his head, changed the colors of his eyes, etc.  I went through the rest of the dream believing I was one of his DCs.  ::rolleyes::   It was actually pretty cool, but still insane that I didn't become lucid.

----------


## HyperNova

LOL thats great, thinking you were HIS DC!!! 

Im getting crap dream recall, so i cant think of any more right now.

----------


## mini0991

I wrote in an earlier thread, that I had the radio on and they were talking about LDing on Coast to Coast AM...I heard the radio in my dream and everything, but I didn't get lucid at any point. Ever since then, I try to do an RC everytime I hear something about LDing.

----------


## Eindringling

ok so last night I had two dreams which I remember but I didnt think of doing reality checks....so you would think at first when I was climbing up a mountain it may have seemed a little strange, maybe not...but then I fell in a pool of water and I was thinking "oh no now im gonna be all wet" and i pullled myself ashore and i was completely dry. So at that point the idea of reality check still hadnt crossed my mind and it still didnt when time would stop after people said something cool and my vision would go black and white. Instead of thinkng "oh I should do a reality check," I was thinking "oh man! thats so cool how is this happening??!"

----------


## elsanpedro

Last night I had the power to see through walls and doors but failed to become lucid. Many times I've flown and not realised. One really stupid time was when I was in a blank screen and the site LUCIDITY.COM was right in front of me. Gahhhhh!! Oh another one was where I was about to have a pee on a train full of passengers where my seat opened up into emptiness.

----------


## tiddlywink101

I dream't that I was writing "I will become lucid" over and over again, I'm almost embarassed to say I missed that one

----------


## BohmaN

1. When dreaming that I'm lucid.
2. When teaching my friend how to become lucid.
2. When using the Eiffel Tower as an airplane to fly. WTF !  ::D:

----------


## Super Duck

i was walking through a bar and this big hairy butchy guy comes over with a kitchen knife in his left hand and a desert eagle in his right. He tells me i'm dreaming and advised me to become lucid but i was so scared that i ran down the street yelling something to do with a multi-coloured pool table

grr!

----------


## zobey

I was hanging out in an underwater desert with the cast of entourage waiting for an undersea subway restaraunt to open so that we could buy lotto tickets!  what the f?ck is that all about?!?  I didn't become lucid!

----------


## DarthDallas

my first WILD, i entered the dream, but didnt wait long enough to let the dream stabilize... so i did a nose pinch RC and hit myself in the face in real life  :smiley:

----------


## BenQ

I dreamt about Stephen LaBerge a few nights ago.

Damn if I didn't stop and think that WAIT! Maybe this is a dream.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Last night I dreamt that I was in a bedroom with naked guy, a dog and a dolphin that had the head of a scottish terrier. 

How the HELL did I not question this scene?

 ::roll::

----------


## Oneironaught

A week or two ago I had a dream where I attended a "reverse-funeral" for a guy I knew that died about 10 years ago. He was somehow brought back to life. Sure, he looked a bit rough but, how the hell I didn't question that one is beyond me. Plus, the scenery was in a glass building on the ocean's edge with huge waves crashing over the building. The water was so beautiful.

The fact that we were all gathered to meet and greet our old friend who was dead but now isn't was quite weird and should have been obvious.

The most intelligent thing I had to say was: "You're looking good, Jim. Glad to have to back."

----------


## FinnMacCool

I had a dream the other day where I did a reality check with the lightswitch and i didn't realize i was dreaming even though it didn't work! when i woke up i was like wtf.

----------


## Man of Shred

WOW Vk's post reminded me of a strange one. A woman was undressing in front of me, and she had a penis for each nipple :Confused: 

 others: i was being chased by police. and i knew there was something wrong with the police. so when i stopped running, they caught me and didn't do anything.

- I was in a room, everyone suffocated and died, because there was no air in the room. but i was breathing fine!

- I walked into a bar. in the doorway was i gaint spiderweb. Inside on a table was a trantula as big as me on a table. Everyone was frozen like a mannequin. I realised it was 4 am and there was no way the bar would be open at this time. and i became lucid. but not from the other obvious dreamsigns.

----------


## Amethyst Star

In two separate dreams I tried to WILD while in the dream... did it work?  No.  Did I even think to question if I was dreaming?  Of course not!

I was also at a convention for lucid dreamers, talking about lucid dreams.  Did I question anything?  No.

And any time I can breathe underwater.  I always think at first that I can't, but inevitably I can.  Is that just a subconscious desire that I have and I'm just so glad that I can that I don't think anything about it?


You'd think it was obvious!

----------


## luv2dream

I was riding my bike next to a creek that I usually ride by (and no one really knows it's there because it's surrounded by trees on one side and feilds and meadows on the other side) and for some reason in the dream it was like a magical secret new world that only I knew about. Now this is REALLY random. I was riding my bike and there a bunch of ladders that turned into rubber and started running around. I thought "This is like something that would happen in a dream... but... my life is so weird like this, I think it would be pointless for me to do a reality check, because I know that I'm the only one in the world that would be able to see something like this in real life."   ::doh::  How stupid can I be?

----------


## tekkendreams

i had a dream were the whole duration i was reading the forums , did not do 1 RC check was just reading ,

----------


## Rodent

In a dream, I was levitating in front of my friend, and wondered: "Oh can I really do that, float in the air?!". How stupid I was. :p

----------


## mylucidworld

i don't know if this is the stupidest but it's certainly the most annoying way i missed becoming lucid there's this celebrity i want really badly nicole from the pussycat dolls and i walk in my bedroom and she is sitting on my desk and i just think thats a normal thing to happen. How did i not even question it, when i woke up i was like noooooooooooooooo!!!!

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I watched Jack Bauer cut off somebodys toe in a cottage an believed it was real, thats how gullible i am  :Sad:

----------


## H Savvy

I was underwater for some reason, struggling to reach the surface before I drowned. I was holding my breath, and while under the water, breathed a bit. Without drowning, of course, since in reality, I was surrounded by _plenty_ of oxygen.

...I somehow convinced myself that that hadn't just happened. Like "ohshit i breathed... I mean... didn't... *struggling for surface*, no, I totally didn't breathe..."

----------


## ReiSilverfang

This guy and this girl came up to me and said "Congratulations, you're lucid dreaming", so they started teaching me the basic principals of it. There were apparently "patches" of lucidness and in them this crazy music played and I was flying on a magic carpet underwater. 

.... Obviously, those patches didn't work XD

----------


## AtxAxLoss

> I once dreamt of a friend of mine and he started flyng around and I remember saying to myslef "Man, even he's learned to lucid dream before me..". Seems like the the concept of flying and lucid-dreaming go mixed in my subconicious mind because whenever I think of LD-ing, I think of flying, that being my main objective.



This gave me the biggest laugh I've had in probably months.

----------


## Hazel

The stupidest time I missed being lucid was this:
I was at the end of my street, and there were a whole bunch of people there. Suddenly Sheshomaru from Inuyasha came up and said it was the LOL. I thought he was going to say that stood for the Line Of Learning, but he said it was the Line Of Lucidity. Grr... I didn't become lucid, but it was so obvious!

----------


## Sandform

two things
1: asking If I was asleep,
2: Dreaming I was a toy bear.


One, I asked someone if I was dreaming, but they just laughed...So I spent the dream trying to figure out if I was lucid.

the funniest thing ever was when I dreamt I was a toy bear sky diving with other toys, and our sergeant lept before us, forcing us to either let him die, or jump ourselves to save him, right then and there, no time to think hehe.  Met winnie the pooh later.

----------


## bigbub5

I had one where I was a fish, but a shark came and I turned back into a human to scare him away. No LD =[

----------


## Swank

The other night I was in an underground mine watching some guys move some rock. I was still moving my fingers trying to do FILD. I thought to myself, that rock would really come in handy with my FILD technique.

*shlaps self*

----------


## BeSomebody

I had a dream last night in which I was John Amplas from the George A Romero movie "Martin" the dream was based on that aswell. You'd think I'd be suspicous considering that the dream was in third person view alot and I had short, dark hair (and I was a vampire - kinda).

----------


## a_dreamer

i had lots, but is there any way where you can stop this and get a LD instead of bein incredibly stupid? cause i'm getting fed up with this crap.

----------


## Alex D

In a dream, someone mentioned they were going to "Oxford College Harvard", which I thought couldn't be real, so I stopped to do a relaity check, bt was hit, so I got distracted. The next dream I had referenced the person going to "Oxford College Harvard", the dream character went as for as to mention it beig like a dream to which I replied "Oh, I was wondering if it was a dream, thanks for confirming it not to be", before walking ito a shop where people were stuffing dogs under their shirts.

----------


## a_dreamer

Alex D whats your last name? (and first if Alex isnt it)

----------


## Oneironaught

> Alex D whats your last name? (and first if Alex isnt it)



Happy hunting  ::D: 

*EDIT:* Just so others know, I didn't tell the name but I did provide a hint on where he has it posted.

----------


## Alex D

Can you edit that away please GH, while it is there, I'm not really comfortable with randoms knowing. Cheers.

On topic, I've also had several dreams where my DC's have been telling me I'm in a dream, to which my response is often "Do go away please", though less PG13.

----------


## Oneironaught

No problem. Done. Just so others know, I didn't tell the name but I did provide a hint on where he has it posted.

----------


## Snooze

im fairly new to lding so i havent had much, but the latest , (day before yesterday) and which annoyed me the most was this:

ok, my first 'real' ld came from when i walked past a mirror and saw i had long hair (which i dont in real life) and realized i was dreaming. that was like a week ago.

This time i was again in front of a mirror, and i had looong hair, all i thought in the dream was "boy my hair DOES grow fast"

----------


## Infraredkelp

One time I was watching T.V. and my friend said "YOU'RE DREAMING!" I was all like "stfu, I'm waching my show."

----------


## Alvarian

So, a couple nights ago I got a job at a place that _helps people become lucid._ Apparently they couldn't help ME get lucid in the dream. I remember reading some kind of manual, I guess it was supposed to inform me on what I did at the job. It was the second time I could read words in a dream, and there are only two words I clearly remember... "lucidient experiences". Ok, one of them isn't a word. But it's damn close! The rest had something to do with "helping people achieve" or some such, something to that effect. But yeah, I'm pretty angry after that one. There are probably more but I'm too lazy to go upstairs to my room and get my dream journal.

OH! I remember now. I looked at a clock and it read "YOU'RE DREAMING!" That as you could guess was the first time I read and remembered words in a lucid dream. Maybe words are trying to tell me something.

----------


## oneironut

I watched a man run up a wall...and all I thought was, "Wow, he must be a good lucid dreamer."

Then I woke up and promptly kicked myself in the head.

----------


## Nefarious

Had a LD after wich I had a false awakening in my room. I wanted to go write about my LD on the comp but when I woke up I said haha look its another LD. I pick up a watch look at it and say to myself haha even the numbers are chaning and everything. And then I just went to the computer to write about my dream without cares haha.

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was in my room in the pitch black so i flicked the switch to put the light on but it didn't work, and i was thinking why ain't the light working , this could be a dream so then i thought about doing a rc but i decided not to.

I was so annoyed with myself when i woke up.

----------


## maytodecember

haha, these posts are so funny!  mine is stupid too, I was int ehbathroom, looing in the mirror, and I said, "If I didn't know I was awake I would swear I was dreaming."

----------


## archdreamer

Here's one from last night:

I'm in a duty free store (in an ND), and at the liquor section. Amongst the whisky is a large, cheap looking bottle of dark liquid with 'LUCID DREAM' on it in block capitals. The manufaturer's claim is that drinking it will help induce lucid dreams, but I think 'what a rip off, it's obviously a scam', and never think to question the dream.

The night before, I drove to a house reputed to be haunted, because I somehow thought that seeing a ghost would induce an LD  ::upsidedown::   . I went up to the back doorway (it was a pretty ordinary house), and this gray looking kid suddenly appeared in the doorway, accomanied by a loud grating noise, which shocked me, waking me up. My 5AM WBTB alarm was sounding.

It seems like LDing has been showing up in my dreams lately. A good sign, I guess. 

On a side note, my recall is improving. I remembered around five normal dreams last night, but I only wrote 3 or 4 lines on each, just two or three word descriptions of things or events. Does it matter greatly whether one records NDs in detail, or is this form of short notes just as or almost as effective? I dont really want to write them all out in full, as it's tedious, and would wake me up more, which could mess with my WILD attemtps.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Does it matter greatly whether one records NDs in detail, or is this form of short notes just as or almost as effective?



Ideally, you'd want to write them out in as much detail as possible. Write notes if you need to then flesh them out later after you awaken for the day.

I've been pretty lazy about that too lately, with my non-LDs and have been losing a lot of good stuff. If nothing else, it's fun to go back and read for a good laugh or just to stroll down memory lane.

But really, your non-lucids are the ones you most benefit from having written down. On the other hand, the lucids are the ones you most want to remember because they're so special.

----------


## musicman

I was on the top of a water slide with Will Smith, trying to throw garbage down to the ground for over $1,000,000. Then I went down the slide, shot off the end, and landed on my feet in the grass beyond the landing pool.  And of course this is all normal in a dream...

----------


## Bear

I was in a dream with a friend DC, and she did a reality check and became lucid.  I was jealous because I wanted to have an LD, but figured I couldn't because I was just a DC in HER lucid dream...  

I was saying like "Man, I wish this was *my* dream so *I* could become lucid..." It wouldn't be as bad if I believed in shared dreaming...

----------


## Gnumonic

One time as soon as i began to dream i was like noooo, i didn't lucid. I need to find a way to lucid easier, that dream continued on for awhile and when i woke up i wasn't very happy when i thought of that part.

----------


## Mega93

Well, one of my DC's got lucid and went around telling people about it... I think it might have been a shared dream and some lucid guy thought I was a DC  :tongue2:  Anyway, I just admired him and also went around telling people he was lucid.

----------


## Incomplete

Ok, I was at a carnival with my mom, grandma, and grandpa, and my grandma and grandpa (Who I really lived with at the time) went to the bathroom and didn't come back for 2 days. So mom and I want to her house, but her 4 dogs had turned into the dancing cows, and we went inside but mom forgot to shut the door, and they came in and she was trying to stop them from stepping on me, and one said that a green gummi bear was in the mailbox, so I went to get it and a chicken popped out and ate me and I woke up.

Don't know how I missed that one...

----------


## hopefullninja

*slap slap slappity slap* :Dead Horse: 
I dreamed last night that I was in WoW on a playground with a bunch of people dressed up like Horde and Alliance killing each other, when an old woman runs out with a plate full of jugs and yelled:
"Ya wanna be a shaman? Drink this!" Well then I drank it and turned into a rogue(???) then went on a big dream mission to save a baby, who I saved and then died. Then I came back to life when she was older and died again for no reason...

----------


## iLight

The most hilarious way i became lucid was :

I was "*ucking" a dream women, and than i realized that i just couldnt cum...
I became lucid since my logic told me its impossible for me! 

About the dream women, she did enjoy her time while i was lucid lol  :smiley:

----------


## soultraveller

Ok - I went up to Elvis Presley and asked him "What are you doing in my dream?" and didn't become lucid.   I stood in a bay window with people firing guns at me, and wondering why the glass didn't break much and why I wasn't worried about getting shot - and still didn't become lucid.   I had a wonderful dream in amazing color, and thought wow yes I do dream in color - and still didn't become lucid.  Lots more like this ....  ::?:

----------


## Tmer

I was dreaming that I was trying to WILD at a friend's house and then a friend shouted : "i did it you're in my dream" we're all dreaming YAY ... didnt do an RC  :tongue2:

----------


## bc8109

after reading a page or two.....what's the best way to enable yourself to REALIZE you're dreaming in these "obvious" situations rather than just going along with things such as throwing garbage with Will Smith?

----------


## Pride

i think iv did a RC where it failed and i still didn't go lucid. really pissed me off

----------


## RageOfAchilles

While dreaming I saw myself in a mirror and I had this ridiculous hairstyle like something out of the 80's.  I was so caught up on how stupid my hair was I didn't realize I was actually in the dream and of course I woke up.  Frustrating...

----------


## Oneironaught

I was leaving a situation involving two fellow Dreamviews members. I was running from a dog, carrying my paper dream journal and had to keep fighting the pages that were trying to spill out onto the ground. Never thought to do an RC.

----------


## 1342576

- I was in "lucid dreaming class" and I attended the entire lecture without becoming lucid.
- My dreamsign showed itself so obviously obvious it was too obvious to miss.
- My light wouldn't work, I wondered to myself why it didn't work, and then I just thought "oh never mind" and skipped on.

 ::?:

----------


## Hellfire

During a false awakening I got up from my bed and walked down the hall, and I did a reality check. On one hand I had 6 fingers, on the other I had 4. I just thought to myself "okay 10 I'm awake"

 :Sad:

----------


## Lunalight

I have dreams about me trying to do a WILD, and I'm like, "If these DCs would just leave, I could have an LD!"

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night was the stupidest way i missed becoming lucid. I was dreaming i had just bunked/truented the whole day of school with my friend, i walked into school (there were a few minutes left) and a teacher caught us. It was the last day of term so he told us we would have detention on the first day back, and then (this is where it gets strange) he gives me and my friend a packet of lucid crisps which are supposed to make u lucid if u eat them. The bell went and i started walking for the bus with my friend and my old friend from school, (while reading the back of the pack of the crisps) and then it hit me that any time i hear or see the words lucid, dream/s/ing i do a rc so i am just about to do a rc before my old school mate distracts me and then i forget all about it. (damn dc's)

When i woke up i was so angry at myself for missing this, not only that but i also missed my dreamsign (old school) which i dream of all the time. I also wonder if i would have become lucid if i eat the lucid crisps.

----------


## Sandform

Uh, after I had a lucid dream, I woke up in a hotel (FA) and went to the balcony, on the balcony above me was Orihema (from BLEACH) and below me was tatskay or whatever that lesbian friend of hers name is (ok so they never 'say' she is a lesbian but come on who are they kidding? lol)  I told Orihema, "I had the wierdest kindof lucid dream just a second ago."
Lol...That should have been a tip huh?  I was SOO FREAKING EAGER to tell someone I had a lucid dream it slipped my mind I might still be sleeping.

----------


## bro

I dreampt I was in a public bathroom...using a payphone...and saying to myself..hmmm, this sucks..I wish it was a dream...:dream ends:

----------


## 90sjesus

My most common dream sign appeared. Many aeroplanes flying very close to the ground, and nearly hitting houses and tall buildings. I said tomy friend 'ha! this is usually my dream sign! I can't believe those planes are so close to the ground!'  ::rolleyes::

----------


## mylucidworld

> kidding? lol)  I told Orihema, "I had the wierdest kindof lucid dream just a second ago."
> Lol...That should have been a tip huh?  I was SOO FREAKING EAGER to tell someone I had a lucid dream it slipped my mind I might still be sleeping.



I do it all the time have a fa then go tell somebody about my ld. :Bang head:

----------


## Spartiate

Last night, I dreamt I was doing an experiment for Stephen LaBerge.  I dreamt that I became lucid, but I really didn't.  It was all very confusing  ::?: .

----------


## Naginata

In my first LD I flipped a light switch and discovered I was dreaming and I instantly woke up. The fact that there were teachers from school sitting on my bed teaching me about Lucid Dreaming didn't seem strange at all.
Yay for false awakenings...

----------


## datrell

just this morning...I know my cell phone was about to die and it was on its last bar. Well I use my cell phone as an alarm clock too so I look at my phone every night to turn it off when trying to WILD. So I had a dream(False Awakening, I know now) that I looked at my phone and all the bars were full like it was fully charged. I thought that was reality and didnt even realize it was a dream Now this morning when I woke up to my phone alarm and looked at all my bars were gone and only had one bar again like it should've been. I was like  ::o:  my bars were just full in the middle of the night!! that was a dream?! Darn I missed it!!

----------


## HypnoPsychE

Im a *Straight* fella and i had a dream once that i was humping another guy!
Well...come to think of it, im glad i was not lucid.

----------


## Drk Pwnr

I was trying to VILD back into a dream where I was someone who could fly (but as far as that first dream went, I didn't fly at all when it was in first person). I successfully kept the HIs going, and went back into a dream with the same characters. Except I was myself, trying to teach the first guy how to fly (ironically I had never flown at the point I had this dream too >.<) and I had practically forgotten that I was trying to get back into that dream in the first place.
My 'student' was still having trouble, so I randomly said "Besides, this is a dream, so you should be able to fly anyway."
I immediately woke up and wanted to hit myself -_-

----------


## Yamluver

I had a dream where I was in a ladies house with an invizible dog and all the toilets were sideways in the hallways and the water didn't pour out and when I cleaned them it never worked... and I still didn't think to RC!

----------


## pyroguy305

One time in my dream I tried to make myself dream about islands (one of my dream signs) i dreamed i was on an island in a swamp so it wasnt what i expected and i remember saying to a friend.. "Hey, what if we were dreaming right now?"

I woke up hitting myself on the head in disbelief..

----------


## Sandform

The other day I was lucid, but I couldn't do anything damn it!  I kept waking up in bed wondering if I was still asleep (which I was).

Eeventually I woke up with a pitch dark figure ontop of me (it was carried from the first dream of an actual charector with real form...actually I don't remember ever really waking up in reality...hmm, wierd)

First I kept counting my fingers cause I had an extra fringer darting in and out of my hand (like i was one of the polydactile people).  Anyway, I eventually grabbed somebody and said something to them...
when I did I wake up (FA i'm assuming, or I woke up to the hypno stuff) and I had this black figure sitting on top of me, he had a humanoid form but was like....invisable/darkness.

It's freaky cause I never woke up really X.X scary huh? =P

----------


## philquiet

In a dream, I was about to be hanged in a western world, but before doing so, the sherif showed me an old gril with skewers of... big marshmallows. I eated them (they were good) but I didn't become lucid... What a stupid DS i had missed...

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was on the side of a road quite near my house and i was holding my thumb in the air to stop cars and when they stopped i would ask them have they ever become aware that they were dreaming. 

Really should have questioned reality.

----------


## Torcher

last night my temperature gauge on my computer, which hasnt worked for about 3 years, suddenly came on and was even updated to the newer model. I was just like "sweet", and then I broke it again messing with the settings.

----------


## Lucid Kokasion

Most of mine are where I'm laying in my bed wondering when I'll fall asleep. Most of the time I'm not sure if I'm dreaming of laying in my bed and I don't want to move incase I'm not dreaming yet and I'm really close.

----------


## Yamluver

ANother one... This is complicated...
I dreamt that I napped and I got lucid during the nap then woke up and napped again and in my nap-dream in my dream-dream I got lucid again but then I woke up and did a hand RC. I had only three fingers but I thought it was cause I had sleeps in my eyes (!) and I did a nose one and wondered why I could still breathe. I was upset that I didn't do It right because I thought I was awake and I pinched tighter and up and down my nose and then woke up again. I was really awake and slapped myself for that one.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Okay, i have another, i'll desribe the contents of last nights dream and i'm sure you will wonder why i did not become lucid.

Okay, the first one. I was on a field playing football and me and a friend left the field and got on a plane next to the field and this plane was made out of bamboo for a start and it didn't even have a roof, its seats were laid out like at a stadium, open roof and everything! And why i did not see that i was dreaming i do not know.

I had another dream last night in which i was racing this guy i know across these uneven hills and gorge's, i was running fast and i looked behind me, i saw him far behind struggling and then when i turned around i was about to jump across this gap and he was in the gap and i said "wait, how did you get here when you were back there?" and this was the time for me to become lucid! But no, his reply was "i'm from an alternate reality in which i win the race" and i believed his wacky explanation. 

I can be so dumb at times  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

Last night I dreamt about using small water bottles as percussion instruments. When I awoke, I explained to a brother of mine that I had that dream. I grabbed a few water bottles and demonstrated what I meant. I finally woke up to realise that both were dream segments.

Next time I talk about a dream I had, I need to do an RC. *does RC*

----------


## l00zidman

I had strong intentions to become lucid. One minute I was asleep on my bed in a position with my pillow between my legs. the next thing I knew I was lying in the same position at my art class table (in a dream) :tongue2:

----------


## Nickanic

after reading so much about LD's lately, I was sure from now on I would realize when things "weren't right"... boy was I wrong... Last night, I had a bizarre dream where literally everything was out of place and I picked up a book about lucid dreams... well, needless to say, I didnt do a RC and did not become lucid... in my dream, it was like everything was right when it really wansn't...

----------


## Matt5678

i explained what lucid dreaming was to a dream character.  ::?:

----------


## The Question

I was in vietnam and at a camp for kids in a swamp with water paths for trails between the tall grass, i had a 3d dagger that looked like it was from a video game and there was tv's located in the tree trunks saying that when the lunch bell went off we cant be late...i didnt do an RC

----------


## bro

Stephen LaBerge made an appearence in my room last night...asking me how to lucid dream...becoming very frustrated with his lack of abilities...

----------


## mylucidworld

> Stephen LaBerge made an appearence in my room last night...asking me how to lucid dream...becoming very frustrated with his lack of abilities...



Thats funny.  ::D:

----------


## Vision

> Im a *Straight* fella and i had a dream once that i was humping another guy!
> Well...come to think of it, im glad i was not lucid.



lol, that's a very good point. ahahaha

----------


## Kamikaze Spirit

I had a dream where I started talking to a friend about a movie called "Dream" which I pretended to know about it and didn't even think that maybe there wasn't a movie called "Dream" and in fact it was my own mind trying to give me clues.

DAMN

----------


## Kaneda

I was reading a book with changing text and messing with a light switch that didnt work in one dream the other night.


Ugh

----------


## Mman19

One time I was trying to fly and I kept on hearing "remember the tutorials from dreamviews." I never became lucid though. ::embarrassed::

----------


## Iamerik

My father tried to kill me but I said he couldn't. Why? I didn't know. But it was true. I guess I was somewhat lucid, realizing that I couldn't get hurt. But that was all.

Mman19: Muse is my favourite band!  ::banana::

----------


## Thornweaver

I had a character tell me that I was dreaming once. The sad part was that my dream self believed him, but did not seem to understand what being in a dream was.

----------


## ellz

Hah I remember once I was going down a waterslide of some sort with some people, and one of them was getting really scared. To comfort her, I said "don't worry its just a dream". Hmm...

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was in my house and there was a bus outside full of really hot girls, it drove off so i thought i will use a lucid power telekinsis to bring them back which i did but didn't become lucid.

----------


## anthrax

I did the nose-breathing Recognition test and couldnt breathe through my nose... even though I was in a dream... it was weird... 

A few nights ago I looked in a mirror and I had this huge trader-style moustache and I thought nothing of it... Just thought I forgot to shave.

----------


## Kaneda

Last night I dreamt that I was lucid.

It was weird.

----------


## hopefullninja

Just today I was taking a nap and felt a shift, so I tried 3 reality checks and PASSED THEM ALL. 5 fingers both times  I checked and a perfectly timed clock. I'm sure I was asleep because I remember the clock saying 2:30 but it was noon. ::hrm::  Yeah, just picture passing three reality checks. I was a bit peshed.

----------


## Jansch

> Im a *Straight* fella and i had a dream once that i was humping another guy!
> Well...come to think of it, im glad i was not lucid.



Eventhough you could change the gender at will? I did.

----------


## Michael

last week, I started floating up in the air while smoking a cigar and i made it all the way into space. Then I flew to mars and there was an amusement park. In the amusement park there was peter griffin from family guy and he was HUGE... He kept chasing me asking me for a drag of my cigar. haha I cannot believe i didnt go lucid.

----------


## Mikey Nick

once i was dreaming that i was at work, bagging at the grocery store i work at. well i was bagging for quite awhile, and my manager walked up to me, and said something along the lines of "michael... it's come to my attention you're sleeping..." and i was just like "oh... crap... well, do you want me to wake up and come in, or just keep bagging?". and she just replied " *sigh*, just keep bagging."

for some unknown reason, that did not seem odd to me, and i just kept bagging

----------


## Kitties

> Last night I dreamt that I was lucid.
> 
> It was weird.



That's happened to me before xDD I dreamt that I was like "hey I'm dreaming!" and then I took off my clothes and did a weird little dance. But I wasn't actually conscious at all. It was odd.

----------


## little nemo

About a week ago spent about an hour trying to WILD wearing a pair of big, clunky earphones, just when I finally went lucid I thought I heard my brother upstairs (I live alone) and said to myself "I have to take these earphones off and get up or Hugh will catch me trying to WILD." :Mad:   :Bang head:

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was playing tekken 2 on the ps2 and every time the computer players bar was about to go full and lose, it would decrease and i was wondering what the f**k was going on, also i was playing the sub bss Kazuya and the screen was blurry.

I can't believe after all the reality checks i do every time something odd happens i let this one go.

----------


## Citizen

The most common thing for me is just thinking "man, I wish I could LD" and not even knowing that I am IN A DREAM.

I need more RCs, me thinks.

----------


## Lonewolf

Well I was sorta lucid but then I saw these chocolate chip cookies that looked delicious so I decided to make myself lucid after I'd finished the cookies. Which doesn't make sence...since I already knew kinda that I was dreaming...I rushed to eat the cookies because I was afraid the dream would fade away and then I think the dream did fade after that...

----------


## 90sjesus

I was telling my brother about lucid dreaming, saying how 'if this were a dream, I'd be telling myself something like 'why am talking to my brother about lucid dreaming...he has no interest in the subject at all...'

Grr-ness!

----------


## HyperNova

Its not really "missed" becoming but sometimes i suddenly realise im in a dream but cant be bothered to be "Lucid"  so i just continue and forget im dreaming slightly o.O

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night the phone rang and i was trying to think who it was by looking at the number, i turned away looked back and the number changed but didn't do a reality check.

----------


## Jansch

> Well I was sorta lucid but then I saw these chocolate chip cookies that looked delicious so I decided to make myself lucid after I'd finished the cookies. Which doesn't make sense...since I already knew kinda that I was dreaming...



After reading that post, I had a dream where I was watching a DVD and thought "I'll become lucid when the DVD is over". I wasn't lucid, though. And I didn't even realize that the DVD I was watching isn't released yet.

----------


## Naginata

Last night I dreamt that I went to school, highschool (I finished highschool 2 years ago), and I was introducing myself to my new class. Suddenly I realize that I shouldn't be there and I remember that I'm waiting for college to begin and instead of becoming lucid I decide that I'm a complete idiot.
I actually blamed LDing for messing with my sleep pattern and making me do silly things...

----------


## Grexxis

I was standing in a open prarie like area, admiring the spectacular amount of visible stars that i've never seen before... in the middle of the afternoon :Bang head:

----------


## Citizen

AH! I totally had a dream last night where I walked into a McDonalds and the word "Lucid" was everywhere! It was on the menus and on the toys and everything! And I thought I should do an RC but then I thought, "No, man, there's no way I'm dreaming, this is just too real..."

McDonalds officially sponsoring lucid dreaming?! COME ON!

----------


## Man Up North

in a dream i had just a few nights ago i was an American soldier in the Revolutionary War fighting a squad of British soldiers. They were in great detail, with their tall hats, bayonets, and red coats. The part that sucks is that none of that struck me as odd, so I didn't get lucid. (Later, I even threw a hand grenade, and it didn't occur to me that those didn't exist c. 1776. Damn.)

----------


## Mechwarrior117

Probably one of the strangest dreams I've had is dreaming in a dream. I first dreamed that I was going through a rough day of work, then I decided to take a rest on a nearby bench. Well, thing is I went to sleep again. Can't remember what my second dream was but when I "woke up" I was still there on the bench. Shortly after that I woke up again and really was awake then. But it was just freaky.

----------


## one

well, my friend saw hid teacher sqatting in their house.

ther was also a cow in my room once. although strange, I cannot dought the powers of my brother. chuck norris might have played a part...

----------


## Jansch

In my dream, I realized that I have full control over anything. I decided to do a RC, so I tried to fly and it worked. For some reason, I still didn't realize it was a dream, though.

----------


## Arman1823

Last night, I've been into lucid dream... but after some time.. in the last part of my dream.. I woke up inside a dream.. and I was like.. "I still want to dream!!" well, I didn't realize that I was in a dream...

Oh no :tongue2:

----------


## italianmonkey

tonight, F.A (after making the task  ::banana:: )
thought i had fallen asleep on the sofa instead going to bed yesterday, so i took some  blankets to take up to bed and thought "fun, i'm carring them but i also feel them on my laying body..... oh well, it must be a residual of what i was dreaming before!"

... stupid

----------


## Chris182t

The other night i dreamt i was walking along the M5 ..and it suddenly turned into like a muddy track.
It also suddenly turned from night to day, i even remember thinking how strange that was but still didn't even consider that i might be dreaming  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Spartiate

A few nights ago, I was dreaming that I was in a kitchen waiting for someone.  It was slightly odd, but not too out of place.  I kept asking myself if I was dreaming or not, but my answer was always "this is to real to be a dream...".  Of course, I woke up later and was rather unpleased...

----------


## mylucidworld

> A few nights ago, I was dreaming that I was in a kitchen waiting for someone. It was slightly odd, but not too out of place. I kept asking myself if I was dreaming or not, but my answer was always "this is to real to be a dream...". Of course, I woke up later and was rather unpleased...



Thats why i always reality check even if it feels ultra real because i have had many dream where i thought to myself this isn't a dream but i will perform a reality check anyway to confirm, and i am amazed to find that i am dreaming.

I mean for all you know you could be dreaming right now.  ::dreaming:: 

Are you?

----------


## Iconian

I was underwater and still breathing. I said to myself, "this is weird, maybe I'm dreaming." But then a voice in my head said that I was breathing air from my inflated shirt. I accepted this and did not become lucid. 

Stupid inner voice

----------


## WhiteVeins

I've had two recently:

In the first, I was in my friend's room and he said, "Oh, here are your sneakers.  I've had them since our vacation two months ago."  I said, "Buuuut, I've been using those sneakers for the past two months.  I just used them yesterday.  How can I have been using them AND you've had them?"  He chalked it up to alternate realities or something.  I said, "But this is so much like what I've been reading about.  Dreams and such."  I KNEW, yet I didn't become lucid.

Last night I was in my work office and all of my co-workers were cartoons.  I said to myself, "Well that's not right.  They shouldn't be cartoons."  Still, no lucidity  :Sad: 

better luck tonight, I hope.

Edit: Oh, and here's the kicker.  When I woke up, I reached up and touched my chin.  I thought my chin didn't feel real so I did some Reality Checks (hands and clock).  I was so disoriented.

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

This is the first time I've had a dream in which I could have become lucid easily from an RC but didn't get it. And it's stupid because this would be really hard to realize this was a dream.

I saw text and it was all garbled. I couldn't read it. I probably should have known this was really weird except it was on a computer screen...one I was trying to fix in the first place. I just figured the video card was messing up or the screen was going out. There were pixels missing all over the screen as well. I could move the mouse around and move windows and everything, so it worked fine. It was just the screen. And it was an old Windows 98 machine with a 15" monitor.

----------


## Abra

This has got to be one of the stupidest ways EVAR. It happened this morning:

Toward the end of the dream, a blond lady rang on the doorbell, and entered the house. She was a Jungian dream interpreter. She asked me to go ahead and tell her some dreams. I found her interpretations obvious and shallow, and eventually we came upon the topic of lucid dreaming. And so I asked:
*
"So what does a dream about lucid dreaming, but without becoming lucid mean?"

*She rolled her eyes and smiled. *"That your mind is trying to work with you to lucid dream, of course!"*

----------


## WhiteVeins

> AH! I totally had a dream last night where I walked into a McDonalds and the word "Lucid" was everywhere! It was on the menus and on the toys and everything! And I thought I should do an RC but then I thought, "No, man, there's no way I'm dreaming, this is just too real..."
> 
> McDonalds officially sponsoring lucid dreaming?! COME ON!



HAHA.  Man, that sucks.  This thread is great.

----------


## Luc

ok my dream was boring and i walked up to my room... everything else there was boring and there was a stack of board games. The one on top had the slogan "SO BORING YOU'll LUCID" i wish i had gotten it b/c first off its the strongest memory from that dream andits bad grammar XD

~Lucas

----------


## Oneironaught

> ...stack of board games.



Damn, even the games were bored*.  ::D: 

*Alright, that was a lame pun - better luck next time.

----------


## Kitties

Well, the other night, in a dream, I wasn't lucid, but I felt the dream fading, and so I "remembered" that I should stay still and keep my eyes closed. I did so, and it went black, then I heard noises, and - I was in a classroom. So I was all, "Aww, it didn't work." xD;

----------


## Electric-Shadow

> The other night i dreamt i was walking along the M5 ..and it suddenly turned into like a muddy track.
> It also suddenly turned from night to day, i even remember thinking how strange that was but still didn't even consider that i might be dreaming



The same thing happened to me only it wasn't the M5

I was riding along the road on my bike, which i would never do to start with anyway as it's a very busy road, then the road dissapeared and turned to mud and stuff. How could i be so gullible?  :Oops: 

If that wasn't enough, later on in the dream i was riding on my bike again, I headed towards town and within a minute i was there, but I live miles away from the town so how could i get there so quickly eh? 

How could I have missed those 'in yer face' dreamsigns

----------


## Essence

I was driving and another car can head on into my lane and I kept honking the horn but my horn didn't go off and i did it like 5 times?
I woke up and was like NOOOO

----------


## ss180

I was dreaming a few days ago that I was waiting for a subway train with my dad and sister (Backstory: I was wandering around a city with my sister and I was lost. I had to get home so I took a random train and ended up at a station and I met my dad there). When the train arrived, inside was a gelatinous red and flesh-colored monster that was attached to the walls, ceiling, and floor. The people who stupidly went inside the train were promptly eaten. We decided to wait for the next train, and it too was infected. Me and my dad said, "well it doesn't look too safe, let's try going to another station". >_<

----------


## philquiet

I was dreaming that the father of one of my best friend was dead. I was next to my friend's room, asking myself how i'll comfort him, and his father was there next to me saying "I know this is difficult to talk about the death of his dad...". I just miss that nosense...  ::shock::

----------


## Jansch

I had a false awakening in a room which wasn't familiar to me, though my stereo was right aside the bed I was in. That got me distracted enough that I forgot to do a RC, which I usually do whenever I wake up. I noticed that the music keeps playing despite I turned off the amp and cd player, which got me suspicious and it stroke my mind that I had forgotten to do a RC check. Though, before I got a chance to do a RC, I woke up again in the same room, but this time, my friends were there. I said to one of them "It is going to be hard to do a reality check now." while I tried to fly which didn't work, since he was holding me tight to my bed. For some reason, it didn't came to my mind to just watch the scene from a different perspective, which actually was a good RC for me many times before. Instead, I searched for something to read, but didn't find anything. Then I woke up for real.

----------


## Pie_MaStEr

Hello, I have been browsing dreamviews for awhile now, but I thought I would register so I could start posting about some of my dreams. I know that this doesn't compare to some of the posts in this thread, but here is one of my stupidest moments.

about two months ago I had a very vivid dream, which is unussual for me, where I was climbing a ladder up to a cloud that I guess I was living in. I opened the door and looked around at the furnishings. It was really dark, so I decided that I would turn on the lights. After flicking the switch, however, I noticed that the light wouldn't turn on. At first I thought this was strange, but after about a minute of thinking I came to the conclusion that there is no reason WHY lights would work because I was in a cloud!  ::?:  I later preceded to answer a box on the coffee table that was ringing. It was my friend andrea who had recently broke her phone. This made me lucid!  :Bang head:  I woke up shortly after so I really didn't do anything fun.  :Sad:

----------


## orange_entity

DCs/'subconscious manifestation DCs' (DGs, SGs, whatever) telling me that I'm dreaming.

----------


## Ariadne

I was having a nightmare and desperately wanted to wake up, so i buried my face in my hands and started repeating "wake up, wake up, wake up..." It worked... sort of. 

I woke up in another dream, thinking i had actually woken up. I noticed that my room was quite dark so i concluded that it must still be early in the morning. I realized what a great, although unexpected opportunity it was to try WILDing. I hadn't researched into it that much yet and hadn't read any of the tutorials, but i recalled a few, random posts from the forum that instructed people to relax and chant things like: "I'm dreaming, I will know that i am in a dream and will become lucid, I'm dreaming etc." I went back into bed, closed my eyes (eyelids worked just fine) and began repeating that type of phrases to myself. Within seconds i slipped back into the same 'subdream' and was back experiencing the nightmare (at a different stage though), not aware of the fact that i was dreaming.

Total failure  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Jansch

> I woke up in another dream
> ...
> not aware of the fact that i was dreaming.



So how did you realize, that it was a false awakening, and you didn't woke up in the dark and tried a WILD for real?

----------


## HyperNova

I had a weird one in which i started out lucid and wanted to enter a spaceship, so i made one land and i made my way into it. Once i got into the spaceship i looked around and moaned; the interior of the ship was horrible! It was very victorian and not at all how i wanted it. So i made may way around the ship and walked into a small room, and who should be sitting in an arm chair smoking a cigar...... none other than William Shatner! Well i got so angry at seing him just sat there laughing to himself on MY ship that i totaly lost my Lucidity and lost all hope in mankind.... True story!

----------


## hyper0105

I was in a band with a few friends, And I was playing the guitar (Which I can't play in real life) , Not too good albeit. And the crowd was booing us. I ran up to the room where the rest of the band was playing and passed the guitar to a friend. He put down his Guitar Hero controller, and started playing on the real one. I begged Jimi Hendrix to sing for us, who was sitting next to my guitar playing friend (In a sort of voting panel thing). And he started to sing, And I started looking for a piano. I couldn't find one, so I made do with a pool table and started pressing around the sides. It wasn't too good with making music, but it made some good notes.

I still don't get the Guitar Hero thing though.

----------


## Ariadne

Jansch: I knew i hadn't really woken up because of two reasons:
1. I never fall asleep in a few minutes (let alone seconds), even if i've slept poorly the night before.
2. In the morning I woke up exactly as i had woken up in the dream and my surroundings and bed felt different, more real, more concrete. I don't know if that makes any sense to anyone, but i knew the difference the moment i had woken up. (My dreams have never felt 100% real :Sad: , i've always been able to distinguish between my memories of dreams and actual awakenings in the morning.)

----------


## LTking

in my first dream in the period i am trying to learn lucid i was walking in the backyard of an old classmate of me. and since it was my first day trying to learn lucid dreaming i dreamt me saying: wow i must be dreaming!!! But didnt do anything was just dreaming further without lucidity :Sad:  stupid isn,t it?

i was so close!!

----------


## HakktHazard

I got out of my bed in my dream, pinched my nose shut and could still breathe, so I thought to my self, _I must be dreaming,_ though I still wasn't aware enough to be considered lucid.

I got out of the room and walked downstairs and into the kitchen.  I looked around, and everything that was normally in my kitchen was out of order.  The sink was in the wrong corner, the refrigerator was upside down, and the oven was hanging from the ceiling. 

I then thought to myself, _Wow, this looks exactly like my kitchen, I'm not dreaming at all!_ So I walked back upstairs and got back into bed, later waking up in great disappointment.  ::sad2::

----------


## eclectic_dreamer

i was listening to one of those lucid dream induction mp3's and in the dream me and a friend were listening to it trying to lucid dream..just played out like a normal dream..

also had a dream where a friend kept pinching me trying to tell me i was dreaming...spewing

----------


## HyperNova

Well after having another dream about Scrubs and playing some weird basket-ball with JD and some guys. I again didnt become Lucid (-_-)

----------


## MightySparks

I was at a shopping centre, and this cop had me as a prisoner. I ran out, and after gassing some people I escaped, and I was then in my nanna's yard. I went into her house and she greeted me. I said "This is a boring dream" and she was like "What are you talking about?" and I thought "Oh, I must've woken up". Huh??  ::?:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was having a drink in a bar above some cliffs in Santa Cruz with some friends.  I turn to my girlfriend and say "Man, this place seems _so familiar_, I feel like I designed this or something.  I think I'm having deja-vu or something weird"  

My girlfriend looks around and says, "Your right, this is way to close to the stuff you design.  I remember you telling me about a place like this in one of your dreams"

And I reply, "You're right, I've definitely had a dream about this place"

IDIOT!

----------


## Super Duck

Last night I FA'd in my bed and started filling in my DJ, totally ignoring the fact that this girl from scholl and some other woman were alo in my room, having a chat.
Then I woke up...

----------


## scv

lol mine was once when i had jump liek from a roof then i realiced i became lucid i aperd some one and became so exitet so i wake up

----------


## cyzzl

I was explaining to a friend how to become lucid, and was talking about looking to see if you have extra fingers on your hand.  I was saying that if you  see only 5 fingers you can sometimes summon a 6th if you still think you are dreaming.  As I did this, I grew a 6th finger and then looked to my friend and said "yeah, just like that!" without becoming lucid

----------


## JenMarie

Well, I haven't had much success with lucid dreams  :tongue2: , but there was one time where it could have worked, but it didn't  :Sad: .

Me and a bunch of other people were escaping from a mall for some reason. However, I had to drive because the other person was drunk, but only the person on the right could drive, which wasn't me. However, in my dream I managed to explain it with some really twisted logic, like its only when you're looking from the FRONT of the car! xD

----------


## orange_entity

Tonight, some DCs were talking about how they became lucid and the best ways not to become lucid. I wondered if I was dreaming but I only gave them one example... They looked at me as if I were crazy. I didn't think about it being a dream much more.

----------


## C-lion

I dreamed I was trying to herd a bunch of cats out of my house but they just kept coming. I thought to myself..."this can't be real". I went over to my stove to read the name of it to see if I was dreaming but couldn't read the name of it. I told myself maybe the light was hitting the reflective surface wrong so I couldn't see it!

----------


## bach1376

Was getting stabbed by a knife, grabed the bladed with my hand, and the knife was quickly withdrawn without cutting my hand.  Stupid me thought "wow, that was close!"

----------


## Naginata

This morning, after a failed WILD, I dreamt that I was a marble racing on a colourful racetrack. Yes, a marble. Interesting experience though.

*edit* wow, i just remember that I did a reamity check a few nights ago, I read a sign a few times and the tekst changed. I though "cool, this must me a dream" and just continued what I was doing...

----------


## Grexxis

Last night I was in a dream trying to choose which one of the 20ish cars parked in my lawn that I wanted to drive. Fairly obvious... The dream after that I was under a overpass with two friends and we found a plant that when eaten gives your hands shapeshifting powers... one of those 'wtf' moments.

----------


## Zuma

When I first started getting into lucid dreaming I would tell a lot of people about it and how cool it was.

I had a dream one of those nights where I was explaining to my Mom how hard it was to lucid dream, and she just had to believe in it to do it.  I then performed a reality test and showed her that this was not a dream right now (even though it was...).

----------


## Orvus

> I had a dream about two matrix characters murdering each other, with a voice whispering "RC" throughout the entire dream, but I couldn't have cared less.



That was so funny!

I realized I was dreaming while I was dreaming about Prison Break; however, the story was so exciting that I _chose_ to keep "watching" it instead of doing lucid stuff, and I became unlucid.

The ending was disappointing anyway. I should have done something more interesting.

(I registered seconds ago, just for to post this, but I've been lurking on DV for months)

----------


## Altasi

Looking at an old, brown decaying signpost that read: Dreaming, NOW! I just read it and through- Funny! I wonder who put that there! 

Booted myself when i woke up.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

A few nights ago I had this dream where I was traveling around with this caravan of LDers, and we were practicing our wandlore so we could turn on TVs telekinekely.  ::?:  I remember thinking the whole time, "Dang! I wish I was dreaming..."

----------


## zoo york is cool

It feels horrible for me when I lose my chance to have a lucid dream! It happened to me last night (again).

This time I actually tried to WILD in my dream. I feel so stupid.

----------


## legs2021

mine was a couple of weeks ago now, I was standing on the side of the road with my car upside down and only half a cell phone (the front half and no battery) and emergency services was on the other end and they told me to get off the line for a real emergency,  and i immediately made another call and my friend asked me why I wasn't dead.  

That SHOULD have been a clue.... but I just used the cell phone anyway... lol

----------


## Arobic Robot

I once had a dream where I got lost and thought "Oh my god I might never see my family aga- wait... this is a dream!" And then my dream ended. Darn, almost had a chance to lucid.

----------


## Ivy

LOL, i recently had one where I went in to a store to buy a car charger, and I thought to myself " I HAVE a car charger, why would I want another one" i went in to the store anyway  :tongue2:  I realised i was dreaming AND WOKE UP!!!  ::?:

----------


## Mrs. Jones

same things that happen in every dream as though it's normal: flying and sex.

i never ever ever recognize them.

can anyone link me to a thread where i can learn to recognize dreamsigns?

----------


## Lelangir

I think my dream signs may be familiar places/people. Last night I dreamt I was at home with some old friends, but since I'm in college now that would be impossible...

----------


## mylucidworld

Last nigt i woke in my bed (i thought) and i heard noises downstairs so i thought perhaps i left the front door open and somebody has broken in. So i got up (crap i realise i have no weapon) opened my door and flicked the light switch (didn't work), i flicked the light switch in my bedroom (didn't work). I am really scared at this point because i think that the intruder has tripped the electric so i won't be able to see him so i crap myself. I then realise that my t.v is on so i think how can the intruder have tripped the electric if the t.v is on? I think perhaps he knows a way to do this (do a reality check you idiot!) so i then open my window and i am waiting to see if he comes up stairs because if he does i will jump out. I also recall i can't open my eyes like when you are really tired which doesn't help.

I wake up for real then i hear a noise (at this point i am pretty scared because i am thinking perhaps that was a warning dream so i get up and flick the light switch but this time it works, then i check the house but nobody is here. 

If i was still doing reality checks i surely would have spotted this. I can't believe i didn't do a reality check!

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was watching this SNL skit with Christopher Walken. The one where the census taker is questioning him, and he's a street performer who lives with a bobcat.  I wish I could find the link for it on Youtube.

I notice that the skit is filmed in black and white, and the camera work is all shakey like a handheld camera.  I think to myself, " I don't remember this part, I guess this is the director commentary or something".  Then the skit goes all crazy, and they show some behind the scenes prank where Walken brings in an Undead Baby Zombie Elephant to scare the crew.  

I think, "Man, SNL has really gone downhill if they're reanimating dead baby elephants."

Dummy!

----------


## Nightfallspy

I blew my lucid the dream the minute I realized I was dreaming , I flew insanly high and fast that I almost instantly woke up from excitment, although , it was the first lucid dream I had so I didnt really know  :tongue2: .

----------


## Thatperson

i was in a car and the radio said "Lucid FM" and then the car stopped and i looked at a sign that said "LUCID DREAM" and i though "wtf this is strange, ahwell i'll be home soon and be trying again for a lucid dream"

God I cant belive i missed that one, i lost all faith after that but then the next night I had a lucid anyway, strange world (Lucid and normal).

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Last night... there's a chick with a dick and I STILL want to hump her.

Ewww.... how could I have NOT clued in??? I mean sure, her breasts were PERFECT but still... dude.. she had a package!

I'm still kicking myself over THAT one.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

in my dream, i was reading a magazine article about lucid dreaming.

----------


## carpets

oh man, i'm stupid.  recently, i've been experimenting with different forms of wild, and so i've been kind of unsure about the times of my rem cycles.  so this morning i had a dream, where i was in a class or something, and the teacher was talking about ways to get into rem, and how to tell when you are.  and i figured, well, if i'm in this class, then i must not be getting into rem sleep well, and thus not in a dream.  ARGHGHGHGH

----------


## innerspacecadet

I've had many false results on reality tests, when in retrospect it should have been obvious I was dreaming.  Maybe I'm making this up and stitching two or three dreams from long ago together, but I vaguely remember having a dream where I was driving a wire-frame car (with no freaking engine!) all by myself on a road (I have no license) and wondering if I was dreaming.  I tried flying or some other typical dream activity and failed, and concluded I wasn't dreaming.  At some point in this dream, I had carried this wire-frame car on my back - perhaps after I realized that I have no license and therefore shouldn't be driving.  Hmm.  Stupid much?

Even if that's a composite memory, I've made mistakes that dumb in reality tests.

----------


## Sara

Pfff, last night I missed about ALL of my currently known DS's.... (I fell asleep after reading this topic, so that might be the reason  :wink2:  )

This is the most stupid:
I speak to someone about dreaming and tell him: if you hold an open bottle of wine upside down and instead of the wine coming out of the bottle, it comes out of the cork (which I held in my other hand) THEN you know you are dreaming.
So, I open a bottle of wine, hold it upside down, but no wine came out, not from the bottle nor from the cork  :tongue2:  So I concluded it could not be a dream.

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was going through a school day in my old school (which felt like a whole school day) and on the school bus on the way home i was looking at this girl at the front and i am thinking if only i were dreaming right now. She always seems to appear in my lucid dreams for some reason, i used to get on well with her but no emotional attachment or anything but she is really good looking so i am not complaining. 

I really should have realised because i was thinking about how she is always in my lucids and i was thinking about what i would do if i were lucid, i feel i was so close. Damn!

----------


## Jared Boz 87

Last night I was somehow able to conclude I was dreaming by looking at completely ordinary microphone cords, but didn't get suspicious when I saw 3 gallon bottles of Gatorade in a convenience store in another dream. WTF?

----------


## Jdeadevil

Right, I was in my school playground (I'm not at school anymore), and there's a big whirlwind growing bigger and bigger next to the gate. I don't know it's a dream yet, but then I turn around to walk away and bam, I knew it was a dream, but was does Jdeadevil do? What does he do? "Oh fuck this" and closes his eyes, opens them back up and he's staring at his coat hanger in his bedroom!

If anyone knows a way I can avoid doing stupid things like this, please tell me. But bare in mind that it's not that often I become lucid! I also have problems remembering the real dream controlling method, when I'm the dream ofcourse.

Sorry for swearing

----------


## mylucidworld

> Right, I was in my school playground (I'm not at school anymore), and there's a big whirlwind growing bigger and bigger next to the gate. I don't know it's a dream yet, but then I turn around to walk away and bam, I knew it was a dream, but was does Jdeadevil do? What does he do? "Oh fuck this" and closes his eyes, opens them back up and he's staring at his coat hanger in his bedroom!
> 
> If anyone knows a way I can avoid doing stupid things like this, please tell me. But bare in mind that it's not that often I become lucid! I also have problems remembering the real dream controlling method, when I'm the dream ofcourse.
> 
> Sorry for swearing



I have done this a few times. I realise i am dreaming in a scary situation like getting chased by a killer or something so i opt to wake up, but once i wake up i wish i had stayed in the lucid.

I don't know if thats what you are talking about.  ::?:

----------


## Burzhi

One dream should have been incredibly obvious to me:

- I arrived at work (with everybody else present) and noticed on the clock it was *1AM*.
- There were people in my work office from college
- Before finding myself at work, I was in the school library in some party (library & party - WTF!?).

----------


## mylucidworld

> One dream should have been incredibly obvious to me:
> 
> - I arrived at work (with everybody else present) and noticed on the clock it was *1AM*.
> - There were people in my work office from college
> - Before finding myself at work, I was in the school library in some party (library & party - WTF!?).



A library party. Cool.  ::D:

----------


## Michael

The other day I ran into Tony Montana (scarface) and we were talking. We were talking about how I could be one of his main men, and we would do several operations together, heheh. Then he pulled out a gun and triede to shoot me but I had mine with me and killed him first. After that, people called the police and it was just me running from the police the rest of the dream... Can't believe I didn't become lucid.

----------


## lucidboarder

Just last night i skipped first hour to sleep in because i was way stressed from a rigorous week, and i remember having a false awakening where my bro and a bunch of his friends all piled in my room and woke me up. All of them are at college so this was a rather obvious time to check my reality.

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was in a bar in Spain explaining to these people what lucid dreaming was and there was lucid dreaming music on in the bar.  ::imslow::

----------


## Jdeadevil

It was on this like Construction Tree House thing, and this teacher from my school was asking me to do her a favour, but while we were talking, it was leaving time. So my friend (he was black and I don't know him) spun me round by my shoulder, so I looked round and outside, the construction workers were busy taking down the Construction Tree House Thing so we had to move quickly. When we were just outside the house entrance and there was only one path down which was extremely dangerous. I'll just explain what it was like, It was very thin so you could just about walk on it with two legs, Part of it was missing so we had to jump towards the house ledge and then away from the house and onto this piller. But at the very bottom of the piller, it could hardly fit on the path because it was right next to a hole and everytime someone jumped onto the piller it would move closer to the hole. I don't know if there was a slide after that or something silly and unrealistic.

Anyway, my 'friend' went first, and jumped across this obsticle and the piller was extremely close to the hole, so then I attemped to cross the obsticle. Looking at the bottom of the piller I knew I couldn't make it, so at the second my foot hits the piller I think "fuck it", closed my eyes and felt myself falling to the floor. I then opened my eyes quite comfortably in reality as if I was doing a Wild.

Therefore I missed my chance of lucidity. Lol, like it?

----------


## Drk Pwnr

Out of nowhere, random lights started flashing around me. I just watched, thinking "This would be a pretty good lucid dream trigger!"

----------


## Mrs. Jones

> Out of nowhere, random lights started flashing around me. I just watched, thinking "This would be a pretty good lucid dream trigger!"



damn.

----------


## FatalForces

I win

Once I did the RC where you count your fingers, and I counted 6. I say out loud "huh, I must be dreaming, that's cool" then continue to wander aimlessly around my dream.

GAH!

----------


## Grod

Once, I was trying a tic-tac 270, something I have been trying to do for ages, and I thought to myself, " This would be so much easier is I was lucid."

----------


## mylucidworld

> I win
> 
> Once I did the RC where you count your fingers, and I counted 6. I say out loud "huh, I must be dreaming, that's cool" then continue to wander aimlessly around my dream.
> 
> GAH!



I done something similar last night. I was talking to my brother about lucid dreaming and reality checks and as i was talking about rc's he started acting weird like he was trying to tell me i was dreaming so i say sorry but i have to do this so i count my fingers and i have 6 on both hands.  :Eek:  I look ast my brother and i am sure he was smiling at me so i count them again and i have more than 5 again but i don't become lucid!  ::?: 

Another one last night was i am in my bedroom and i can hear someone outisde singing at the top of his voice YEH YEH YEH   YEH YEH YEH YEH YEH YEH YEH   YEH YEH YEH   YEH YEH YEH YEH YEH YEH YEH. I think to myself this odd so i get up and look out of my window and imagine someone appearing but it doesn't work, i then wake up.

I have a few others aswell but can't recall them fully. It is concerning how often i am posting on this thread lately, i think it is time i bring bck the reality checks.

----------


## HyperNova

In one of my dreams i had to climb up a metal staircase, where every-so-often a ball of fire would suddenly burst through the wall, whilst carrying a baby with the rest of my family following behind me... (this is a non lucid dream btw)

Anyway, i could see in front of me fire start to errupt from the wall, so i say to my self randomly "its only a dream the fire cant hurt me!" So im about to walk into the errupting fire ball with only a baby and some random hope to protect me when my Dad shouts from behind me "ITS ONLY SMOKE, IT CANT HURT YOU" 
   So i walk through the fire which has become harmless smoke, turn to my Dad and shout a thanks, completly forgetting that I realised it was a dream - because walking through smoke disguised as fire, while holding a baby as protection, with my family waiting to see if i get burned is of course a normal thing!

Thanks alot Dad! (-_-)

----------


## xgirl

In one of my dreams, a friend of mine was kind of drowning and I saw a girl running on water coming to rescue my friend. I was like:"WOW, how can she do it?!" LOL ::roll::

----------


## Mrs. Jones

i think the fact that most of these are ppl doing RCs in their dreams then not doing anything about it goes to show that RCs don't work for sum ppl.  ::?:

----------


## pj

> Therefore I missed my chance of lucidity. Lol, like it?



Yeah - but did you ever actually THINK that you were dreaming during this time?  Dreams of falling are common.  If you can develop those into a dreamsign then you have a shot at it!  That's why I used to encourage you to journal and look for things that recur.

You've been in your school in both of these, right?  Or your schoolyard, anyway.  That's a dreamsign for you.  You should do an RC every time you enter or realize you are in your school yard.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I was helping my mother unload some  groceries from her car after driving back from the supermarket.  Suddenly I realized that I was still holding on to the shopping cart.  I thought to myself, "how the hell did I fit this in the car for the drive home? Was I holding this on my lap the whole time?"  I even asked my mother, who replied, "Just ditch it on the curb, I'm sure a bum will come get it".

----------


## Jdeadevil

255 posts is that? Or view, whatever it is, hoorey for hexidecimal snes game hex numbers!

Thought it needed to be said, sorry!

----------


## HyperNova

confused... but i like SNES games... so you diserve a cookie  :smiley: ... anyway back on topic......

----------


## mylucidworld

The stupidest way i missed becoming lucid so far.

I am playing cards with some people and i was losing but then i thought doesn't matter because i am dreaming so i used magic powers to cheat and somehow i didn't become lucid.  ::imslow::

----------


## bro

Hehe LD master you must have given yourself a good kick after waking. 

I dreampt I was with you all, the dv crowd and you all said I was dreaming but I wouldn't beleive you... ::embarrassed::

----------


## mylucidworld

> Hehe LD master you must have given yourself a good kick after waking. 
> 
> I dreampt I was with you all, the dv crowd and you all said I was dreaming but I wouldn't beleive you...



Actually i laughed. (Couldn't believe i didn't become lucid).

I don't know whats worse, me not becoming lucid in my dream or you not becoming lucid in yours.  ::D:

----------


## bro

Hahahahh...exactly, well I'm sure they're equally frustrating as they're missed opportunities. Hopefull we'll be more aware the next time some situations like that come about and not be so unaware and passive. :tongue2:

----------


## G0MPgomp

Heh.. I just had sex with a girl, I chased here, but then she just gave up, and let me fuck her. (Been a long time.) 

Felt animalistic. Hehe.. And I feel kind of bad for chasing her..

----------


## mylucidworld

last night i asked my brother to show me his football trophies and as i was reading one of them which he was really proud of i tryed to read it but i couldn't. I was trying to read it for ages but it was so difficult (great my brother thinks i can't read) so in the end i took it off him and looked at it really closely and it read something like the best performance ever by man except for Kaka's against some team. 

When i woke up i realised i that the reason i couldn't read it was because text changes in dreams! I am having aot of near lucids with my brother lately, it's like he is trying to make me lucid but i am too stupid too.

----------


## Viperfox

When i was around 4 or 5, i would do a reality check, to make sure I was *OUT* of my dream. The reason is that one time I had a dream, and I woke up in the dream. i got out of my bed, thinking my dream was over. Then something flew out from under my bed and I heard an evil laugh. It was the monsters who lived under my bed. When I woke up for real, I tossed a shoe under my bed. It didn't come back out which meant that I was safe.

But getting angry at myself because I didn't realize I was dreaming? It happens. But usually my dream isn't that iteresting to begin with. But is there was a hot chick I could of made out with, oh yeah I get pissed.

-VF

----------


## Jamal

I had the most annoying FA this morning... I FA'd from a Lucid dream and my brother and sister were in my room... I started explaining my experience.. Then my sister was like "How do you know that you finished the dream?" I'm like what do you mean.. And shes like " wake up Jamal" and I really woke up. Dang FA's

----------


## Robot_Butler

I had a dream last night where I was back in Hawaii driving along the coastal road to my Father's house.  I came around a blind turn at the point, and saw the road in front of me was all eroded away to rocks and sand.  I tried to turn around, but there was no way to get back to the highway.  I was so frustrated, I said to myself, "I wish this was a dream, I would just drive right into that beautiful pristine water and not have to deal with any of this."  

But instead, I picked my car up above my head so it wouldn't get wet, and waded through the waves to where the road picked up again.

----------


## Anaxamander

I had one where my wife and I were lounging on the beach. She gets up and dives into the water, tells me to come along. My exact words were, "If I dive in, I'll lose my lucidity!"

Not only was I not lucid, I didn't become lucid after that. Man, I detested myself when I woke up.

----------


## LibLord

i once got accused of falling asleep in a restaurant.. to which i replied "oh sorry, i'm trying to have a lucid dream"... this came straight after i'd been lying in bed doing the whole "i will have a lucid dream..." thing

a similar sort of thing this morning.. again i was going to sleep doing that sort of MILD-esque thing.. then i had a dream i was filling a form out to join some kind of lucid dream club... hmm ¬_¬  :tongue2:

----------


## Tsunami

Once I was telling a friend at school about lucid dreaming, I was talking about reality checks as well.

Another time is when I was looking at my watch, then I looked up a clock, then back at my watch again. But I did not seem to mind that they were all never the same time rofl.

----------


## Spamtek

I am floating down the Amazon river with my sister and an indigenous guide who I'm pretty is stoned when somebody says something about how this scene reminds them of a movie called 'You Are Dreaming.'  I pull out a hardcopy edition of Wikipedia and flip to the entry on it.  *'You Are Dreaming'* is scrawled at the top in bazillion-point font and I sort of gape at the header for a long time before just closing the book and reclining in the boat, like nothing out of the ordinary has occurred.

_This_ is why I don't rely on DILDs.

----------


## Altair

I have several times become a Spartan Warrior (from Halo) and flown, shot fire from my hands, been a bird, found my dad's secret apartment under my school, hired a hooker that will not have sex just will do things with me and have ridden through the desert on a talking horse with my brother overtaking me on foot.


\\\\I think I win////

----------


## camera_man1231

I actually had one where i failed the RC where you pinch your nose and for some reason i still couldn't bring my self to reality. :tongue2:

----------


## nayrki

I had a dream where i was the vampire king building the vampire army to take over the world.
I jumped off a skyscraper and i didnt think anything of it because i was immortal

----------


## Robot_Butler

I had a dream last night where I was on vacation in an alternate dimension.  My entire family was there, but they were all played by different characters and had slight disturbing changes.  You know the type of scenario.  

I was packing to go to the airport for my flight home.  Next thing I know, I'm awake in bed, and I have to use the bathroom badly.  I can't remember how I got home.  I can't remember the drive to the airport, the flight home, the cab ride back to my house.  It's all a blank.

I walk to the bathroom, and notice the clock says 1:6.  I think, It must mean 1:36.  I'll have to have that fixed.  I then go pee in a giant fountain-urinal in my bathroom.  I walk back into the room, and see my girlfriend in bed.  I'm about to wake her up to ask her how the hell we got home, but I notice that our bedsheets have giant golden pyramids printed all over them.  What the hell?  We don't have sheets like that.  Then I notice that I am not at all in my room.  I still can't figure it out.  

My girlfriend wakes up and explains to me that we never went to the airport because I couldn't get my stuff packed in time.  We missed our flight, and we are still on vacation.  

That explains everything.  Dummy.

----------


## Somnum

Last night i was in some kind of field trip with my school. We were in a farm or something like that. I go back to the bus because i forgot my jacket and i see some girl from my school. The bus starts moving, and i ask her: why are you going back? "Because my pencil doesnt work" I think about it for a few seconds.... "Oh, ok".

That dream was full of crazy things wich i thought about for one second and then completly forgot :S

----------


## Tsunami

I had something annoying happen a couple of nights ago again. I was thinking about doing  a nose reality check in my dream. In the same dream I seemed to be thinking about alot of things in the dream.

----------


## Jellyfish

Well,for no reason whatsoever I thought that I should do a Reality Check.I looked at my hands and they started melting.I thought:"Oh,this is kinda strange,I must be dreaming...".And then I decided to check one last time :tongue2: ,and since my hands looked perfectly normal,I figured out it wasn't a dream after all. ::roll::  :tongue2:  
I hate when that happens.

----------


## NeAvO

I once said in my dreams something along the lines of:

"I need to have a lucid dream" or "I really should do a reality check"

It's kind of annoying that my dreamself is an idiot and is lazy.

----------


## Asymptote

In one dream, a bunch of my teeth fell out. Instead of thinking "Hey, this is a bit peculiar...I don't remember my teeth being gray and rotten", I just boiled them for fifteen minutes and stuck them back in.

----------


## Naturally Lucid

I was in the car with my parents and passed a 'lucidity institute'. I told my parents "wouldn't it be cool if we stopped there?" -- I never did realize I was dreaming ! haha  ::laughhard::

----------


## mylucidworld

Isn't it annoying when you miss one like that, like when i was given a pack of lucid crisps which were supposed to make me lucid when i eat them  but i didn't become lucid, perhaps it was because i didn't eat them.  :tongue2:

----------


## C-lion

> Isn't it annoying when you miss one like that, like when i was given a pack of lucid crisps which were supposed to make me lucid when i eat them  but i didn't become lucid, perhaps it was because i didn't eat them.



Lucid Crisps! I love it! 
Perhaps someone would design a pack of them for your signature...

----------


## orange_entity

Recently, it's been my annoyed dream guide telling me I'm dreaming and me not getting me.

----------


## mylucidworld

> Lucid Crisps! I love it! 
> Perhaps someone would design a pack of them for your signature...



I never get such obvious dreams like that and i can't believe i missed it.  :Mad:   Yeh perhaps someone should.  ::D: 





> Recently, it's been my annoyed dream guide telling me I'm dreaming and me not getting me.



Your dream guide is even trying to help you and you still can't become lucid.  ::D: 

I bet your dream guide is p****d off with you.

----------


## CymekSniper

I once didn't use logic in understanding that sisters cannot change into dogs.

Er, well unless they're hit by a truck.

----------


## lucidboarder

This is just sort of a general question. Will your abillity to pick up on oddities improve over time, because right now i feel like i could be walking with Ronald Macdonald through a battlefield having a nice discussion about school without thinking twice about what was actually going on.

----------


## mylucidworld

> This is just sort of a general question. Will your abillity to pick up on oddities improve over time, because right now i feel like i could be walking with Ronald Macdonald through a battlefield having a nice discussion about school without thinking twice about what was actually going on.



Yes it will get into the habit of questioning oddities in real life.

----------


## freaky_dreamer

I realize im dream every dream and i get so excited it wakes me up and i can`t become lucid

----------


## draljo

i shutdown my computer and even pulled the cable. then computer automaticly started without any power source. i just thought:"that must be because that portable disk". silly me.

----------


## FreeOne

i was swimming and i dived below the surface of the water.  I was breathing under water.  I actually started wondering why i was breathing under water so what do i do?  i go ask some DCs.  ::roll::   they told me that it was possible as long as alot of water didnt get into your lungs.  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaught

> This is just sort of a general question. Will your abillity to pick up on oddities improve over time, because right now i feel like i could be walking with Ronald Macdonald through a battlefield having a nice discussion about school without thinking twice about what was actually going on.



Yes, with practice, your recognition skills will improve. But don't take that to mean you'll always recognise obvious dream signs. Even the best LDer misses _most_ oddities and dream signs. So don't be discouraged if you miss something obvious. Skill improvement is all about increasing your odds, not achieving 100% success.

----------


## Sara

Funny topic!

One of my dreamsigns is my digital camera, that behaves very strange.

Yesterday I dreamt about taking pictures of an odd dream scene while telling myself:
"Yeah, it's great that the camera is working correctly, now I can take some pictures from my dream and show then in waking life!"

Too bad these pictures were not on the camera when I woke up  :wink2:

----------


## Maxwell Clark

last night i drempt i was a ghost and i did a sucsessful nose rc but i told myself that it only worked because i was dreaming i was a ghost.
'
i did not become lucid :Sad:

----------


## memeticverb

> i was swimming and i dived below the surface of the water.  I was breathing under water.  I actually started wondering why i was breathing under water so what do i do?  i go ask some DCs.   they told me that it was possible as long as alot of water didnt get into your lungs.



haha.  those sly dcs, they always know what to say to get you forgetting about your problem...

the other day i had a dream where i was being arrested by a female police officer for no reasosn.  she was enjoying herself and as i kept asking her what i had done wrong i told her, " you know, if I was dreaming I could just fly away right now."  and she laughed, and then i wished i was dreaming.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Last night I had a dream where a woman asked me to use my superpowers to make a head of garlic grow larger so she could roast it.  I placed it in the palm of my hand and closed my fingers around it. 

Confused about how I could accomplish this task, I then thought to myself, "how would I do this if I were dreaming?"

----------


## Shamrox

Lets see, once i had a dream that i had to give a speech on lucid dreaming at a school i had never seen. Before i gave the speech i wanted to grab some food so i drove to sonic. In the parking lot i saw a friend making a drug deal. His drug of choice in the dream... a blue matchbox hotwheel, I reasoned with myself that he must be a rare hotwheels collector  :tongue2:

----------


## Setever

Haha. Of course, the obvious "You're dreaming! You're actually just dreaming right now!"

And the "Perform a reality check." That one's pretty bad as well. I have a lot of electrical problems in dreams too, which is a sign. Always miss it.

----------


## memeticverb

this thread could go on forever, as it probably should

last night  i was in a public restroom  and above the urinal was a  do-it yourself shaving  thingy, with cords and whatnot.   I said to myself, "thats bizarre, maybe im dreaming...nah its too real"....and felt ashamed for doubting almighty reality...upon waking however i shook my fist at that dream

----------


## Nugget75

I was in a dream where I was telling something really important. In the middle of my sentence I awoke from the dream to be in my bed. Tired, I thought to myself, "Damn! That was important, I have to get back into the dream to finish telling them!" So I shut my eyes, and sure enough I slipped right back into the dream and finished the conversation, never realizing that I had just woken and up and should've become lucid.

----------


## xgirl

I was shopping....so I took some clothes and for some reason, exited the store. I was in the middle of a crowded street. I really wanted to try on the new clothes and somehow it didn't occur to me that I could go back inside....so I thought:"Meh, it's no big deal if I change right here, it's a dream anyway." And I didn't become lucid. ::?:

----------


## adraw

I was arguing with my friends in dream, that it couldnt be a dream, becouse it is all so real. I was trying to convince them... And I managed to. .. Well and the result. I didnt have lucid.

----------


## mylucidworld

I was playing my brother in fifa 08 and i was Newcastle. I was picking my team and i noticed i think it was the strikeforce was Daniels and Fredson, also May was in the team aswell.  ::?:  (who the f**k are they)

I was thinking for a while how strange this was but i dismissed it. Then later i was playing Smackdown and it wouldn't let me start, it kept saying i need a update which was annoying me, then i said to my brother this has never happened before. (thinking how strange this all was and nearly performed a reality check but dismissed it again  :Mad: ) 

IDIOT!

----------


## JackSparrow

Last night I "woke up" in the middle of the night and went to the bathroom to get a drink of water and the light didn't work.  So I stood there flicking the light switch stupidly for 10 seconds and "remembered" it burnt out.

I hate myself.

----------


## rookybeats

Hahahahaha JackSparrow that would be really annoying the following morning!! :Sad: 

In a dream last night I said something that I learned yesterday, and I said it in the situation that I was told to.. if ya get me?


I know that my Lucid Dream is coming close!!

----------


## Cerulean_sea

Once in a dream I came across this guy teaching a class on lucid dreaming, and I participated in the class, and I still didn't become lucid. I didn't enjoy the class very much though.

Another time I was having a dream, mostly just a still scene of a road by a forest. Then I had a FA and I was like "Wow, I remember every detail of that dream, I'm going to become lucid soon!" Then I woke up.... 

Also, once I was in my house, except it was different, there was this huge, wide hallway at the back, and I was standing in it.  I was thinking, "actually, my house is really pretty big, I wonder why I always think it's small?" Then I had a vision of what my house really looks like, and I'm like "oh yeah, this isn't what my house looks like in real life." And I didn't become lucid...  ::doh::

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was in my old school with my brother and i was in science. I was standing around talking when a few different people offered me their coats. I recall one saying hey buddy do you fancy my coat smiling and i replied i wouldn't say no. Not long later i thought about how strange this all was and told the people in the class with me how strange it was that three people have given me their coats in one morning, what is it give me coat day or something. (everyone laughs)
Then my brother (who knows i am questioning whether it's a dream or not) walks from behind me and starts observing everything (he is questioning the state) and says are we really crawling?  ::wtf::  which results in me p*****g myself laughing, and he also says there's nothing on the chalkboard even though we have been in a lesson all morning. 

I am not taking the fact it could be a dream seriously which i realize so i do a serious examination of the scenario (i look everyone in the eye) but i don't realize i am dreaming (do a reality check you fool) and dismiss it. 

I can't believe i missed this one, i even had a dream character trying to help me which never happens!  :Sad:

----------


## Jdeadevil

Oh, Marvo, next time you ring me when I'm in my dream, I'll pick up, wonder what it would be like if I picked it up in that dream!

That would officially be awesome and I reokon because he's a cool guy of dream views I could of gone lucid

----------


## strinky

I tried to WILD in my dream. As in, I was wandering about the dream world, doing my thing, and it was time for bed. So I thought, "Hey, I'll try to WILD." So I visualised where I wanted to go (New York City), what I wanted to do (fly), and how I was going to ask a random NY citizen about my dream name. I lay down, close my eyes, and wake up in real life. If my dream scene had switched to New York, I would've been lucid. D'oh!

----------


## lizmunchausen

> Hehe, great thread.
> 
> I had a dream where I was pregnant ('I'm an 18 year old guy), and this flap opened in my stomach where, instead of a baby coming out, chocolate bars came out. And my brother wanted the Turkish delight. How the hell did I not become lucid?!



amazing

----------


## Grexxis

Last week I had a dream that Bob Saggot lived in my garage and whenver I went in their to warm up my car he would hiss and throw percocet at me.

Duh.

----------


## hankwheels

Last night I had a dream I was at a movie theatre. The movie was starring STEPHEN LaBERGE and it was called "Dream Recall".  I was excited about seeing the movie, but not once did I think to do a reality check... oy! ::doh::

----------


## soadfreak2121

> I was talking to her about lucid dreaming and she mentioned it to me I might be dreaming. *So I plug my nose and try to breathe and I can! But I want to be absolutly sure, so I do it again and I can't breathe.* "oh, must have had my nose plugged wrong or something." Then I go back to talking to her then wake up.



 :Oops:

----------


## Techno

I was in my living room, and I looked out the window to see that the outside was actually a location a couple miles away from where I live. I was like, "That's odd, when did the house move?" Then I feel rumbling under my feet, and I hear a rocket engine starting and the house lifting off the ground. "Oh, that's right, we have a rocket ship for a house." I said, and then I realized I was dreaming. I ran for the window and jumped at it, but then shifted to another place in my dream. I then lost lucidity.  :Bang head: 

Last night, I was inside my friend's house, which apparently was in the middle of an empty field in my dream. Then, I hear some people far away say they were going to fire cannonballs at the house, and I quickly pulled my friend inside as they launched it. I quickly patted him down, getting rid of the fire, and then went and watched his TV. I didn't become lucid.  :Pissed: 

I dreamed again after that, and I was inside of my friend's house, which apparently had an indoors roller coaster. So, I went for a ride, and then when the ride ended I got off and walked down the hallway (geometry doesn't work here, obviously), and I fell down one of those traps that fall under your feet, and I looked up and saw my friend staring at me. I was saying, "It's okay, my aren't completely broken." No, I didn't become lucid.  ::laughhard:: 

I have the weirdest of dream, yet I STILL don't become lucid.

----------


## brainy_chik13

> LOL that one made me laugh  
> 
> i had one where i looked in the mirror and i looked like a horse.  I thought it was cause i was sad cause my brother got hurt when he dove into a matress.
> 
> there was another one where i put on these shoes to go to work, and when i got there they changed into these ungly greenish brownish boots that went up to my knees.  I thought that i just didnt notice and that they were like that when i put them on.  
> 
> There was another one when my little bro came into my room ( he never does that)  and started trying to annoy me by breaking these little glass containers that had fish in them.  (the only fish i have in my room are in a giant aquarium)
> 
> another one was when i went to hawaii and by strange councidence to different friends were there too.  Somehow the place looked like my school, and the whole place started to fill up with water.  i didnt think this was weired either



Fish? Wow... I've heard that when you dream of fish, someone you know si pregnant XD

----------


## Smokeh

I passed off reality checking, because I'm 17, but entered a club that required you to be 21.  There was a security guard, and everything, but it didn't phase me at all.  Bad luck, I 'spose.

----------


## Cerulean_sea

Last night I dreamed I was at some sort of summer camp with my brother. We were driving around on a bus and the counselor people were letting my brother drive the bus. He's 11. So I said to them, "Um, I really don't think you should be letting him drive. He's only 11 years old!" They said, "OK, you drive then." I'm 13.  ::?:

----------


## robot that is lucid

There was a weird shaped ghost. I took this as normal, and walked off.

----------


## PNG_pyro

I was surfing the internet and I found a webpage offering lucid classes. 

Another time in my dream, me and a freind were storming this industrial complex; (Weird, but if I became lucid because of my weird dreams I would be lucid every night :wink2:  and after capping a few dozen people with my assault rifle, I checked the clip and it was still full of bullets! But I decided that this gun must put new bullets in the cartriges and put them back into the clip after you fire them, so I didn't become lucid.

----------


## Woozie

I seem to have alot of dreams where I just keep ignoring all the signs around me that SHOULD make me realize i'm dreaming. Oh well, I guess I shouldn't beat myself up over it too much since I've just begun the whole process of mastering lucidity  ::D: 


Anyway. The most annoying dream would be the one where I was being tortured.. I was put through all kinds of weird stuff. Like being strapped to a bench and having a huge plank with needles lowered down on me. 

Throughout this whole dream I wasn't afraid at all. I felt pain from the torture, but I kept telling myself "Meh, this is obviously a dream. Sure, it stings a bit, but it won't hurt me"...  I mean seriously. I could've ended it RIGHT there. But I went along for the ride anyway  :Sad: 



EDIT: Actually now that I think of it, I DIDN'T feel pain. I only felt a sort of pressure, from the needles and stuff as they poked at me. I guess that's what made me think it was a dream.

----------


## Cerulean_sea

I once had a dream in which a human-sized squirrel was shopping in the supermarket. "She" and I ended up getting into an argument at the checkout lane. The only part of the incident that I thought was odd was how mad she was getting at me... ::?:

----------


## Brakesela

I had a dream that I woke up and my friend from school was standing beside my bed with a lunch tray, and the next second I was standing beside him with a tray saying "I'm sorry we don't have as many seats as the cafe"  ::?:

----------


## hankwheels

Oh my GOD! Last night I had a dream I was at work and I started staring at this red sticky pad. I say to myself in the dream "I'm going to start doing a reality check whenever I look at the red sticky pad".  ... It would have been nice actually doing a reality check THEN !!! ::doh::

----------


## Sticktator

I did a classic last night.

My friend offered me a cigarette, so I said, "OK, but I might not finish it, I don't have long to dream."

Not lucid!

 ::o:

----------


## kornwithakay

So I have been meaning to ask my classmate if he has Lucid Dreams because he mentioned it a long time ago, I ended up asking him, IN MY DREAM!

Nothing else, I have missed things like people morphing.

----------


## AnnaCG07

I actually had a dream where a teacher was showing us how to LD.
o_o
And I was getting it, partly that is.
And yet, I STILL didn't realize I was dreaming..o_o

----------


## blurryxxangel

Oh jeez, like, EVERY dream I've ever had?

Just a few days ago I had a dream that I failed ALL my finals and then proceeded to get drunk and stoned because I was so upset.  Then I kidnapped all of my friends and drove around in a bus that had two seats and crashed it.  We died, but don't worry, I rewound time.

Then I was a forty year old man trying to escape the sewers with my pregnant wife by building a boat from old planks of wood.  Big waves of sludge were crashing down on us and I remember seeing my wrinkled and weathered face reflected in the dirty water and feeling overwhelmingly depressed.

And finally, I turned into a balloon animal that was being hunted down by poachers.  They caught me in one of those bouncy blow-up playhouses that little kids have at their birthday parties.  I lived there.  It was nice.

Then I woke up, and though, "WHAT THE HECK??  HOW DID I NOT GET THAT I WAS DREAMING??"

----------


## lucidboarder

I was at a "lucid dream sleepover" with a bunch of friends, and i was in fact lucid, but when i woke up, (false awakening) i was in the lucid dreaming sleep over and we all talked about our lucid dreams, but really i was still in the dream! i was mad when i woke up that i missed a possible extension of my lucid dream.

----------


## Photolysis

I ignore blatant violations of physical laws, the fact that I sometimes have superpowers, and that I end up in bizarre situations which given a monent's thought, would make it apparent that it wasn't real.

I don't know about you guys, but I don't tend to fly, open doors telekinetically, heal people, stop/slow time, or run up walls in reality.  ::embarrassed:: 

Oh, and I'm apparently so good at driving that I can literally do it in my sleep ... just not whilst awake (yet).

----------


## ThiefDeath

I've never bothered with reality checking or dreamsigns, yet, and still have a good deal of lucid dreams.  The lucidity just comes at completely random times for no apparent reasons.  I'll be breathing underwater, floating around on push-brooms, or turning trash cans into nuclear bombs and not realize I'm dreaming.  Then I'll be in the middle of a hand of poker in a completely normal situation and realize I'm dreaming.

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was watching a football (soccer) match and one team went 3 nil up, only for the other team to score 15 times (15-3) 

How did i not find this strange?

Before when i was doing my reality checks i would have spotted that for sure.

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i was in my old house and i was given a crisps multipack and i remember thinking there are new flavours. I then noticed one flavour was lucid dream which made me laugh, i thought this reminds me of that dream i had where i was given a pack of lucid crisps, i thought can't believe i missed that. If there is a good time to do a reality check this is it (but i didn't)

I can't believe i didn't do a reality check, how could i think it was normal to have a flavour called lucid dreaming?! And i was laughing that i missed becoming lucid in that dream i had before and here i was missing this one.

----------


## Spiderman_859

I was trying to WILD one day out on my couch and I was going through SP so I decided to open my dream eyes and I saw the alarmclock in my room and thought that I had opened my real eyes so I closed them and fell asleep. The funny thing is was I forgot where I was and didn't relize I wasn't even in my room.

I had another dream where I was teaching my cats to ld ::?:  the whole time I was teaching I didn't think it was weird that I was talking to a cat ::lolxtreme::

----------


## SadieM

Once I was asleep and there was a club I was signing people up for called the 'Lucid Club'.... lol...

----------


## mylucidworld

> Once I was asleep and there was a club I was signing people up for called the 'Lucid Club'.... lol...




I had a dream like that as well before but i became lucid.

----------


## lotto

> Just a few days ago I had a dream that I failed ALL my finals and then proceeded to get drunk and stoned because I was so upset.  Then I kidnapped all of my friends and drove around in a bus that had two seats and crashed it.  We died, but don't worry, I rewound time.



You win, hands down  :smiley:

----------


## hankwheels

Last night I had a dream I was watching a movie about dreams.  A girl was outside in her backyard at around midnight. Suddenly, all of these ferocious monsters appeared and started to surround her.  I said out loud to the girl "You're dreaming! Do a reality check!"  I kept repeated this over and over again.  It would have been nice if _I_ remembered to do a reality check !! :Pissed:

----------


## Taosaur

Last night I had a dream that I woke up at my work, which is closed until monday, and I was all "wtf, how did I get here?" I wandered out onto the street and I thought "Wait, I must be dreaming." I attempted a finger-thru-the-palm RC, but even as I did it I was looking around thinking, "No, this street is way too bright and detailed, I'm really here," and the the RC failed  :tongue2:  

Later my pants even disappeared and then reappeared as I was walking down the street, but I had no chance of becoming lucid by then. I also had a fever last night, which may have contributed to the realism that fooled me.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Haha @ Taosaur's disappearing pants.

I had a dream where the Joker from Batman was trying to get me to beat up Superman by using my dream powers. He tried to convince me I was dreaming but for some idiotic reason I was sure I wasn't. The result? I missed out on what could have been one hell of a super lucid dream. 

 ::imslow::

----------


## pileofme

i didn't fail to go lucid but i lost the dream because of something stupid.  i am driving when i gained awareness and i look around, run a stopsign, and say to myself:
_"this is dangerous, i shouldn't drive while asleep"_ 
i woke up right afterward, pissed at myself.  it seems like my dream self is brain damaged or something

----------


## acodemaster

1. My teacher came into class wearing an orange suit with blue dots on it
and 2. (this is the REAAAAAAAAALLY stupid one that I missed) I was in the middle of english class, and a DC kept yelling at me "YOU'RE DREAMING!!! YOU'RE DREAMING!!! DO A REALITY CHECK!!!"
All I did was just kept ignoring him and telling him "I'm not dreaming..."
After a while he got really annoying so I said that I'll do a reality check. I looked at the clock, looked away, looked at it again. It went from 1:56 to 8:C9. All I did was turn back and continue with the class. I could of sworn I heard a voice in the back of my head saying 'you fucking idiot'

EDIT: oh yeah, and In the first part of one of my dreams I was a cartoon character, and then I got in trouble for turning back time using my cell phone.

----------


## Photolysis

I saw a girl I know walking around topless, which has never happened, and made no sense. And again, the whole superpower thing. And seeing fictional characters.

Damnation.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*points and laughs at us all*

Well aren't we the brightest bunch.
 :wink2:

----------


## Howard

I dreamt about this old dude (60+) sledding down a hill in a bathrobe.
Didn't get lucid.

----------


## Tryble

Just last night I awoke from a hazy dream, and thought I should write it in my DJ.  But, I was tired and figured I would do it in a bit.

I must have lost conciousness at this point.  I was still in my bed and very tired, but I convinced myself I should really write that down before I forget.  So I grabbed my little notepad and pencil, and looked at the first page, which should always be blank.  (I use a pad and tear off the pages whenever I use them, so all pages are empty).  
However, the first page has this written on it...ABDCDACBDBADBDCBDCDB all over it, and a little of it on the back.  I was confused, what was going on?  I turned a few pages and my entire journal was written in this notepad!  I was annoyed so I layed back down, and woke for real soon after.

Ack!  I'm still fairly new to RC'ing so I didn't think of it.  One thousand curses!

----------


## HakktHazard

I had a dream this girl said "Wow, you know about lucid dreaming too?" And was like yeah, we should meet up sometime.  :Sad:

----------


## Woozie

Sigh. I felt like slapping myself as I was writing in my DJ earlier.

I was having this dream where I was actually being a sort of "Dream guide" Giving a class of highschool kids a tour inside a dream. We were walking around this weird town and I was pointing at people saying "And over there we've got a dream character." etc.

At the end of a tour we all entered this big elevator that would take us back to waking life, and I was answering questions the kids had about the dream. Sadly I don't remember the conversations. 

When the elevator stopped I woke up

 ::doh:: 

EDIT: One funny thing was that my cellphone was beeping every now and then. I picked it up and said "Damn, battery must be low". When I woke up my cellphone was actually beeping because of the battery needing a recharge

----------


## Hawthorn

I'm in France. Alone. Then loads of people come and start speaking German, but with shoddy accents.
---------------------------------------------------------
WTF!? That's the worst time I ever missed becoming lucid. Then there was this other dream, where I had to stop Beetlejuice (movie character) from destroying my house, but I could change shape and change other people's shapes by thinking about it. I missed that chance too. I want to slap myself right now.

----------


## detail

LOL last night in my dream i told my brother what lucid dreaming was and he tried it out and i watched him become lusid and he turned into a dog and floated up into the air, yet i didnt become lusid lol...oh well

----------


## acodemaster

> Sigh. I felt like slapping myself as I was writing in my DJ earlier.
> 
> I was having this dream where I was actually being a sort of "Dream guide" Giving a class of highschool kids a tour inside a dream. We were walking around this weird town and I was pointing at people saying "And over there we've got a dream character." etc.
> 
> At the end of a tour we all entered this big elevator that would take us back to waking life, and I was answering questions the kids had about the dream. Sadly I don't remember the conversations. 
> 
> When the elevator stopped I woke up
> 
> 
> ...



wow, that must of been a slap in the face

----------


## ViceOfFire

This one time Hannibal Lecter was teaching me how to lucid dream, and we were really good friends. And I didnt become lucid. 

Another Time I was CJ from GTA San Andreas, and I was flying a plane then I jumped out and killed myself (which I do in real life sometimes when Im bored), But then I just became some energy flying the plane and I flew up as high as i could then nosedived towards the ground cos somehow I knew that the rush felt real good. Didnt become lucid either time  ::doh::

----------


## Scarred_for_life

I had all the characters from bewitched sitting around my dining table in my house

----------


## beorn

I saw a man falling down a mountainside. I thought to myself "wow, that's just the sort of stuff that sometimes happen to me in my dreams!

Didn't become lucid.

----------


## FooFightersKid

embarassing but it must be said-

i had a long clear dream about being at work. dream signs left and right being missed. but the worst part is, after walking into this bathroom that looks nothing like the chilis bathroom where i work, i started pissing in a urinal, and the hole inside the urinal was lighting up like there was a bright light coming out of it. i looked at it and thought "wow thats strange. im gonna do a reality ch-" right then i woke up from pissing myself in real life. something i havnt done since childhood

----------


## Sticktator

I have another.

People were falling from trees and I was teaching them how to fall slowly, so they didn't get hurt. Basically you had to flap your arms and it compacted the air around you, causing you to fall slower. Then I thought "it's weird things like this that I need to reality check about" and didn't bother do to a reality check. /facepalm

----------


## Curtis

Being in WWII shooting Germans doesent seem to do it

----------


## relkon2

i wanted a gun and a gun fell from the sky... in dream i was like "hm.. must have fell of that roof" and went on...

looked at a date on a coin looked back date had change but someone in dream said i looked at it wrong so i  accept it

----------


## Edmaster

I just had two really stupid ones recently.  

A couple nights ago, I had a dream where I was woken up by an alarm clock and started getting ready for class, and as I turned on my laptop, all the text was "unreadable," and instead of thinking of doing a RC, I just thought my laptop was hacked!

And then just last night I had a dream where I was about 50&#37; lucid but I lost it somehow.  Basically, I was walking along a boardwalk when I started seeing all these cartoon characters from my childhood, but adapted somewhat for real life (sort of like one of those really big costumes you might see in a amusement park, but not exactly).  I started getting the feeling like something wasn't quite right, and I was RIGHT on the border of being fully lucid, but the dream shifted and I ended up surfing with my friends.  e.e

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i used a stick of chewing gum to unlock my back door.

Enough said.

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night my friend was sitting on a bed doing reality checks (staring at his hands and counting fingers, and he doesn't like lucid dreaming) then i thought have never done a reality check before while seeing someone else do one so i decided to. I put the light on and counted my fingers numerous times but i had 5 fingers every time. (probably because it wasn't a serious reality check, just because he was doing one) 

I really should have got this one.

----------


## RockNRoller123

I've only started 5 nights ago but 2 nights ago I came SO CLOSE. I figured out I was dreaming, but I got so excited I woke up.

----------


## Grod

> I've only started 5 nights ago but 2 nights ago I came SO CLOSE. I figured out I was dreaming, but I got so excited I woke up.



Then you were lucid.  ::roll::

----------


## RockNRoller123

Last night I had a dream that I was in the 60's watching JFK getting shot by Jimi Hendrix and Lee Harvey Oswald, And there was a bright yellow sky. Not to mention people with signs that read FREE HAT until I reread it and it said BOW CHICKA BOW WOW! Then A Hippie told me I must be tripping a little too hard and said I misread it. If I remember he said, "whoa, little freedom fighter, you must be like totally baked, take a chill pill."

----------


## mylucidworld

Last night i dreamt i was in my house and there was a relative sitting on the couch and he started saying to himself "is this a dream?" and i thought he was just mocking me because i do reality checks so i don't do a reality check and then seconds later a voice on the t.v says the same thing. 

I thought to myself thats really strange but i didn't question my state.

----------


## RockNRoller123

lol thats pretty funny

----------


## Johnny87

I woke up and i could really remember the dream i just had. So i started thinking about it again, and almost instantly my body started twitching and my eyes and my leg was sliding against the sheets for some reason. 

But like im so good at, i move and open my eyes and it wears off. Weird thing for at least 4 or 5 minutes i felt this drugged feeling like if i closed my eyes for even a second i would instantly fall asleep.

Seems like i always get so close to it but i move or open my eyes, guess I have this fear of whats going to happen after it.

----------


## RockNRoller123

> I woke up and i could really remember the dream i just had. So i started thinking about it again, and almost instantly my body started twitching and my eyes and my leg was sliding against the sheets for some reason. 
> 
> But like im so good at, i move and open my eyes and it wears off. Weird thing for at least 4 or 5 minutes i felt this drugged feeling like if i closed my eyes for even a second i would instantly fall asleep.
> 
> Seems like i always get so close to it but i move or open my eyes, guess I have this fear of whats going to happen after it.



 ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::  CRAZINESS  ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock:: 

 ::banana::

----------


## Dizko

I walked through walls...flew...turned invisible....all while UN LUCID

>:[

----------


## Erinn

A human DC jumped into the air, turned into a flying harpy, looked at me and said: "This is a dream !."

It couldn't be more obvious...and ofc, I missed it...

----------


## heumy

The stupidest way I've missed becoming lucid was when I was in my house, and someone had come to my door to see me at 2:00 AM in the morning (in my dream.) Since it was so dark, I tried to turn on the lights, and they didn't work of course. Then, instead of realizing i was in a dream, or at least doing an RC, I just assumed it was a power outage. Damn stupid.

----------


## Da_bomb143

I had a dream where i had gone to bed using the VILD method. then during my dream, i thought someone was going to say 'reality check'. and of course, i missed that orpportunity.

it doesn't get stupider then that.

----------


## Zera

Drinking poison with my grandma doesn't seem to do it for me.

----------


## warock

I was visiting my friends house and he told me to greet his mom. I looked at my watch to know whether to say good-day afternoon or evening. But i didn't have my watch on.
"Damn", i said, "I could have become lucid.
I didn't  :Sad:

----------


## KingofKirby

I had three dreams last night. One where blobs were attacking me, one where I was fighting a giant chicken, and one where I was flying around in Costco. I didn't become lucid in any of these.

(In the Costco one, I became lucid for about 10 seconds, then got distracted.)

----------


## aceboy

one of my dreams i was in a garden when a kid riding a bull shot up through the flowers and started shooting at me. didnt become lucid---one of those wtf dreams----

----------


## Gnumonic

This was a long time ago, but I remember first entering the dream it was daylight outside and I saw a sign or something about lucid dreams and I thought to myself, i forgot to perform a reality check in my dream last night. When I woke up I wanted to kick myself.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

I few nights ago, I had, not only multiple piercings in my ears, but gaping hole-puncher holes. Now, I don't have a single piercing on my body. I did find it strange, and IRL I would never get a piercing. Such a wasted opportunity.

----------


## Falsn

Last night I did a nose reality check and completely ignored it. The dream faded away a few seconds later.

----------


## Funnel

Once i woke up I knew I had to post this in this thread.

I spent my non lucid last night explaining what lucid dreaming was to a DC, but decided to skip explaining and giving a tuturial on reality checking.  If I only showed him my reality check .... ARGH!

----------


## Smithy03

I had a dream that I was standing on a ledge on the side of a building and along the ledge were four windows.  They were all open, and a women was inside the building, she told me that if I came inside I could have a lucid dream, but every time I tried to clime in she would close the window on me and would always just beat me to next one.
When I woke up I kicked myself because I was already lucid, I just hadn't realized it!

----------


## StoneHouse

I was having a dream that I was in class and I did a nose reality check. For some reason it didn't work, but my dream self kept saying "but this seems so much like a dream" but I didn't want to risk anything being in class and all.
Stupid dream self

----------


## Flavour of Night

I was going from LD to LD with short pauses inbetween where I was just kinda aware but relaxed in the dark... each LD introduced a difference scene with plot elements and DC's carried over from the previous LD's.. some of the scenes I got involved in, others didn't look so interesting so I'd just close my dream eyes and go back to relaxing in the dark, finally opening my eyes in bed, getting up, doing my rounds and going back to bed.

Yep.. I never really did my rounds.  Stupid false awakening.  I didn't even see it coming, and I know better!

----------


## Serpent

Something happened and i said "Dont worry this is just a dream"  :tongue2:

----------


## ruff23

I had a dream where i was flapping my arms like a bird to get ontop of a building so me and my mates could break in. My friends didnt know how to get up so i told them just flap ya arms realy fast  :tongue2: 


One time i walked into my bedroom and my teddybear was sitting on my bed, i said to him "oh hallo harry" and the bear replied "im going to kill you" the bear had a tail and on the tip of it it was glowing blue and he was aiming it at me with a real evil look on his face.

----------


## Tom187

i was talking to a floating fish that was trying to kill my dog... lmao... and then persuaded it to help my find my way out.

----------


## Noobody

Lol, i had a dream where me and a classmate (a lion?) snuck aboard a train, where all these dark cloacked ppl went in. the train suddenly changed into a plane and we all recived 1 watergun.
The plane landed and turned into a train again. we were in Dreamland which looked like it was going through a war. of course the waterguns became useable since it was in dreamland. i never really noticed it was a dream  :Oops:

----------


## HyperNova

Just the fact that I had super powers in a dream then commenting that I'd rather have the powers shown in the film "Jumper" -.-

----------


## newbie101

i had breasts  ::shock::

----------


## AkiKaza-chan

Either I can read in dreams or I am really stupid.

I was at the end of a dream involving a j-rock band, chris tucker, a musical, a doorman, and a giant sandbox that was supposed to be a lake. Me and my friend were being taught English (we're American -_-*) by this Japanese lady, and everytime she told us to say apple we'd say the japanese word 'ringo'. There was a textbook in front of us. I looked at it and saw one thing. I turned and look back and it was a totally different page. I thought, "Hnn, who changed my book when I wasn't looking?"

-_-*

----------


## bsurfer2d3

I was sitting around a table in my backyard with a few of my friends and my dad. We were all taking bong loads and passing it around watching a Jimi Hendrix video. My friend asks my dad if he wants a load, and my dad says yes. This didn't seem strange to me even though my dad is a cop and I would never smoke around him, and he would never smoke. I was kicking myself for not recognizing the signs when I woke up.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> i had breasts



I'm assuming you're a guy?
And did you get distracted by said breasts?

----------


## xbaphometx

I had one just last night where I turned invisible... but I thought it was normal because a scientist gave me an invisible balloon.  Weird, I know, lol.

----------


## HyperNova

I was typing on my laptop (in a dream) when I commented: "hmm, I'm typing properly; can never usually do that in a dream."

Well, you can guess whether I took that hint or not -.-  

(p.s. I've finally hit my 300 mark o.o)

----------


## Noobody

I dreamt, that i was talking with a upperclassman about lucid dreams, and asked what his flying style was like. (I thought i was real smart, couse i suspected it to be a dream, and if he flew, it would be a good RC.) He just said "like this" and bent down in his knees, and as he set off, a voice in my head said "of course he's not gonna fly", and it just ended like a jump. Then he said " heh... of course i can't fly irl, but i can show you my ultimate death punch, i use on DC's, it's called "Beehive Honey Well"" and as he said that, he summoned a cow and a bucket, filled the bucket with milk, the summend a beehive, and tossed it down the bucket, and then tossed the bucket, as the killing projectile. I felt SOOO stupid when i woke up. :s

----------


## Jules2007

Last night, I was having a dream that I was in a classroom at school and we were all having a conversation about lucid dreaming. I was with my friend and the teacher asked us all to say something about our lucid experiences. I didn't really know what to say, I explained something about my lucid experiences but I forget what I said now.

Then I thought about doing a reality check to show the class what to do if you're in a dream, but I changed my mind, doh!

Then later on I was at home telling my mum how all the class knew about lucid dreaming and that they all did it.

I was so annoyed I missed becoming lucid!

----------


## dreamingofdreams

i think Ld's r great fun  ::banana::  i only had 1 lol

----------


## shortboy313

I remember that I saw my friend (in a dream) in Pennsylvania, but I live in California. My friend had not seen me, so the first thing i thought was that when I get back home, Im going to tell her I had seen her.
Later on in my dream, I was in a pool, and the friend I had seen before happened to be there too. Somehow I realized that the time I had seen her before was a dream, and I thought I had already woken up. So I told her "Guess what? In my dream last night, I saw you, but you didnt see me!" (This was in my dream) So basically I had a dream in a dream. I feel so stupid for not realizing that I was dreaming.

----------


## Kiza

I once tried to WILD in a bus stop. In the same dream I did a nose reality check and i could breathe but all I thought was: Wow, that's cool. In this same dream I was female and I still didn't notice. In fact it's all right here. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=53801

plug pwns you all

----------


## BohmaN

All my dreams because they are generally wicked sick and just awfully unnormal. This night I dreamt that I was a bomb which was to be shot to Iraq at extremely rapid speed, but I kept worrying that the acceleration would destroy me.

----------


## Astroman129

I remember, the other night, I was having a dream. A little girl came up to me. I asked her "Did you know that this could be a dream?" She said "Yes". I said "I can fly right now, but since it's not a dream I can't."

----------


## CDR

I don't know if it was dumb, but a tiger was chewing on my face, and I thought about doing an RC, but I thought if it was a dream I would probably feel more pain

----------


## cougarelite

I was talking to someone on MSN, explaining how cool Lucid Dreaming is, and how I'd love to be able to do it that night. It just looked so real though, I didn't catch on.

----------


## shotbirds

Was being chased by a dinosaur

----------


## themuffinman

I am a junior in high school so, in my dream, i  was skipping my 3rd period class (thats when lunch is) and i told my friend, "you know, skipping is kinda cool" and then one of the administrators (Mr. Flores who is a really cool admin) says, "no its not, you know there are going to be consequenses for you skipping right?" and he jsut walked away.  then i was at the library playing this game, called 9dragons, and when i logged in on the bottom of the screen it said "minimum exp is allowed" so i thought that that was Mr. Flores' punishment for skipping (in the dream it all made sense) and i asked him how did he do it.  he told me that he was one of the creators of the game and to look at the menu, so i did and sure enough his name was in the middle of 5 others, but it just said Flores, no first or last name or anything.  and the rest i forget.

but through all of that, i never once thought of doing a RC check.


and quick question, arent words not supposed to be legible in your dreams? because they were perfectly legible in this one?

----------


## HyperNova

I was at a theatre with friends in my dream. One of them got up and started dancing around on the stage and doing stupid things while the play was going on. 
I got embarrased untill I realised the audience were laughing WITH him. 
Then suddenly - as though I was given the script to my dream - I knew that my friends and I had to go to trail for something we did not do. 
Then an idea came into my head in where by my friend acting like an idiot on stage we would become popular and so the trail will go in our favour. 
So I told my other friends to also dance around like prats while I go around and recieve compliments and handshakes.

I dont know why this made any sense to me in the dream.

----------


## shotbirds

I was flying around my basement last night -_-.

----------


## Oros

> I was flying around my basement last night -_-.



wow, that's awsome  ::D:

----------


## Noobody

On my way to a party, going to pick up a classmate on my way, ending up at my old kindergarten, where he is chained to a desk, for misbehaving.. detention. (he's 19years old)

----------


## AkiKaza-chan

Okay, so I was on my way to my grandmother's house and when I got there I found 4 gaint packs of candy in the cupboard. I took out two Reese's and two M&Ms. And then the bad stuff happened.

-WHAT I DID : -
- I can read perfectly in my dreams. Proven.
- I remembered so in this dream.
- I also remembered that I had nothing in my sig on DV.
- I knew that if I kept looking away and back at the package I would read something different and stupid every time.
- I repeated this with a box of cheerios.

-WHAT HAPPENED : -
- I could NOT remember a THING when I woke up and it was soo funny I had burst out laughing in my dream. Even after in the dream I told myself to concentrate really hard on what the box says so I'd remember it when I woke up. I even repeated the words once or twice.
- The only thin I remember from the box is this "How to Dispose of School : 1. Throw yourself [school] out." D=

I TOLD MYSELF I WOULD WAKE UP! HOW THE HECK DID I NOT BECOME LUCID?!?!?!

----------


## guitarguy999

A couple weeks ago I dreamed Ron Paul won the election. don't know how I missed that one.

----------


## simone93

Ok...I was lying on a pavement trying to go to sleep, and telling the yellow ducks that were coming up to me not to disturb me because I was trying to WILD.

----------


## DreamingGhost

I wake up (FA) to my husband asking me about wanting to do laundry. I start to tell him about the weird dream I just had. He just looks at me and says, "Are you sure you are not dreaming right now?" with out doing a RC I look at him and say back, "Yes dear I am sure." In an anoying tone for him interrupting me telling him about my dream. I woke up shortly after that and smacked my forhead for missing that lol.

Anna ::jester::

----------


## Sirius

Well, this happened years ago, and I probably wouldn't have had the incentive to RC (since I found out about all of this stuff a couple of days ago), but here goes. Basically... I "forgot" to dress for school and ended up arriving there naked.  :tongue2:  Go figure... how did I miss THAT?

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Ok...I was lying on a pavement trying to go to sleep, and telling the yellow ducks that were coming up to me not to disturb me because I was trying to WILD.



LOL
Damn those ducks for not telling you you were already dreaming.

----------


## DreamingGod

I've never became lucid.  ::roll::

----------


## AXB

Missing a dreamsign? Don't even get me STARTED. Just last week, I had the most obvious dreamsign ever. I dreamed that I was playing Super Smash Bros. Brawl, and all of a sudden my dream changed, and I was in my room attempting to have a lucid dream. It never registered, and I never became lucid. Let me reiterate for clarification: I had a dream about trying to have a lucid dream, and I missed it.

----------


## Pandarcadium

Last night, I noticed how things weren't quite right. I started by trying a nose-plug RC, which half-worked. I could half-breathe through my nose, but I thought I just wasn't plugging it well enough. I tried again, and my nose was fully plugged. Still not satisfied, I tried a couple of other RCs, all of which reacted how they would in reality.

I shrugged it off and continued dreaming normally. When I woke up, I realized what I'd done...

----------


## NightLife

I was running away from Belatrix LeStrange (I think that's her name... She's one of the death eaters from Harry Potter) in this weird place... While I was running away from her, I promised that I would have a talk with my girlfriend... I don't have a girlfriend right now...

I had a dream that I controlled the moon...

I had a dream that I was driving on this electric screwdriver/scooter into the ground and up through the ground...

I've fought boxing lobsters...

----------


## Namwan

I dreamt about my teeth falling out last night and I told myself that this is strange coz my teeth only fall out in dreams, and I'm not dreaming right now.

----------


## DiScReEt

I dreamed I was talking to this giant half-man half-bat creature...was really weird!

Damn you'd think these things would trigger our logic centers huh?

----------


## kingofclutch

A dead super wolf came back to life and chased me and some other kids in a Halo 3 map and then the wolf turned into my geometry teacher.

----------


## DiScReEt

> A dead super wolf came back to life and chased me and some other kids in a Halo 3 map and then the wolf turned into my geometry teacher.



lol wow

which map was it by the way??

----------


## kingofclutch

> A dead super wolf came back to life and chased me and some other kids in a Halo 3 map and then the wolf turned into my geometry teacher.







> lol wow
> 
> which map was it by the way??



It was in the box on the Pit.

----------


## Kael Seoras

Look at my sig about my latest dream...or read my whole dream journal entry. Why that didn't make me go lucid is beyond me  ::lol::

----------


## CDR

Right now I dreamt I was in school outside with some friends and we had some kind of class, then were going to eat. It was really dark outside so he said '' It's especially scary now that it's so dark out here, are you afraid of the dark?'' And I respond ''Not really, I'm more a bit paranoid. I doubt reality all the time. See there is something called lucid dreaming, when you know you are dreaming. The most common way is when you notice something strange to do a reality check'' then he said ''What kind of reality check? Show me'' and I responded ''Nah, not now''. And that was that.

DUMB

----------


## flicky1991

I once dreamt that loads of people I know were playing the card game made by me and my friends. In reality, six is the most people who've played it at once. My science teacher was there! And he played a non-existent card!

----------


## thisismylogin

My dream was filled with people i knew in everday life... everything was the same... EXECPT we were all cartoon talking birds!!!

----------


## Iamerik

Well there was some kind of nutter throwing darts at me last night, which hurted, but I didn't realize that him throwing dart arrows was weird, or that the arrows were gone as soon as they hit me was weird, or that I didn't start bleeding was weird.

----------


## RockNRoller123

Last night I thought, "Hey my phone is ringing in real life... Oh well!"

----------


## thisismylogin

> Last night I thought, "Hey my phone is ringing in real life... Oh well!"





OMG that sucks.... but it's still kind of funny

----------


## Sasuke

Im in a giant hamster cage.. and this random guy come's up to me and say's:

Random guy: YOUR JUST JELOUSE!!

Me:... Jelouse of what?

Random guy: Because u cant dance like this.. "Shuffles his feet about and Spins his head all the way round untill he is looking at me again"..

Me: DUDE Your so tottaly right about that. I am So jelou

Random guy: SHUT THE "BEEP" UP U HOBO....

Me: ::shock:: 

Random guy: You just cant stand the fact that ps100 is way better than an xbox 369, IT HAS BLUE RAY!!!...

Me:. ermmm

Random guy: BLUEEEEEEEE RAYYYYYYYYYYY!! "falls over" no matter how much i try to get up.. I, i just cant. Cuz my body.  heheh, its to... FAT!!

Me:....indeed?

Random guy:....... sooo, you like olives..

Me: "ly's on the ground!... Im going to sleep,... Says to self. tonight.. i will have a lucid dream...

 ::shock:: No comment ::shock::

----------


## Sulukra

Having a discussion with a DC about things you can and cannot do in dreams while not being able to do something I'm not supposed to be able to do in a dream.   :Sad:

----------


## Iamerik

> Having a discussion with a DC about things you can and cannot do in dreams while not being able to do something I'm not supposed to be able to do in a dream.



 :Eek:  :Uhm:  ::undecided::   :Bang head:

----------


## shotbirds

Well last night I had a dream and I was in the car with my buddies driving somewhere, and for some odd reason he hands me an Imodium in it's little packet. I looked on the back and it said 'Imodium DILD' and I checked multiple times and it didn't change. I sat there pondering "Why would they put DILD on the packet? Does it induce DILDs? This doesn't make sense....oh well" 

-_-

----------


## unseen wombat

A few weeks ago, I dreamed I was at The School. It's a recurring location in many of my dreams. In the basement, which is where I always end up, theres a vast locker room made up of a series of rooms that go on as far as I can see. Well, I thought, "I wonder if this is a dream." I tried to do the finger through palm reality check, and it didn't work, just like real life. So I said, "Wow, so this is a real place, and not just a place in my dreams."

----------


## InTransit

I was in an airport with a couple of friends, and we decided to all buy pets for some reason. We all meet back up with an assortment of pets, and I picked up a lizard type creature. Something catches my attention, and the lizard turns into a snake. The snake tries to jump at me, but I get out of the way. Something catches my attention again, and when I look back at my pet, the snake is in an aquarium, and has turned into a newt. Same thing happens, and this time, it looks like an eel. The next time it looks orange/yellow in color, with scales, and a dragon type head.

----------


## Unicorn

Last night i almost had an LD. 
I did my usual reality check (looking at my hands) and found out i had 12 and 1/2 fingers (one was actually growing). 

So i remember saying to myself *"Oh, then its okay, this is NOT a dream"*

D'oh!  ::doh::

----------


## i make it rain

i was in my backyard and this girl kept saying that i was dreaming. i kept saying i wasn't. so she had this stepping stool thing in front of me and she said, "close your eyes and see if you can step right into the air." i couldn't even balance on it so i was like, "see, im not dreaming." then she gave me a piece of grass and said, "try to make this levitate." i made it catch fire and said, "damn, im wrong, i am dreaming." then went on with my business not lucid.

----------


## mfratt

I had one where I was Butters from South Park, being chased by a 100ft tall ape-man-thing. I got to the coast, had a brief conversation with the ameobea in the sand, then swam towards a boat, which smiled at me, then raced my way to come pick me up.

----------


## Cerulean_sea

Last night I dreamed that I was lying awake in bed. Then I tried to lucid dream while awake.  ::?:   In my dream it actually sort of worked, but I didn't become lucid.

----------


## HyperNova

I was a 16th centuary Japanese General and I was leading my army into battle. However, the battle was located in my school hall - twas a bit cramped.

----------


## Soldier

I walk into a room and joined this guy playing bongo on this womens boobs. after I was tired I tried the boob graping machine  ::wtf::

----------


## HyperNova

I ran into a random house, changed the channel on the livingroom television to porn and ran back out again. I don't know what I was trying to achieve, though it seemed like my normal beheviour to me!

----------


## Jdeadevil

> I ran into a random house, changed the channel on the livingroom television to porn and ran back out again. I don't know what I was trying to achieve, though it seemed like my normal beheviour to me!



Haha, that's ace! XD

----------


## erik212

I was telling some DCs about lucid dreaming and how you're supposed to do reality checks often and during your dreams. They did RCs and said that it worked, and they were dreaming. For some reason, all I could do was envy how lucky they were that they were dreaming and not me. (I hurt myself after waking up.)

----------


## Torcher

talking to my dad in a dream, I said, "Now if we were dreaming we'd be able to do some really amazing stuff"

ffs

----------


## Cephadelic

Last week I was escaping kidnappers with my kid brother (who doesn't exist) by climbing up a huge willow tree. I was thinking how lucky it was that we were both wearing green clothes because we will blend in better. Then I thought to myself that it was suspicious how lucky it was, like this is too good to be true. Then something else happened and I forgot all about it.

----------


## chris31

I feel like an idiot after this one lol.  I was on a bus with heeps of mates, looked like a dry/deserty landscape.  Suddenly it started flooding, im not sure if it even rained.  We all got out and i started talking to a mate.  He sed this is a dream, i could just fly to where we need to be.  I started arguing with him about it.  I said something like 'your an idiot, its not a dream, and you cant fly'.  I woke up shattered at missing that lol.

----------


## bennerman

Once, about 4 years ago when I was 10, I dreamed I was graduating at grade 8, and I realized that If I was born in 1994, and it was 2004, how could I be graduating? I didnt go lucid, but I did decide to go to the staff room, get a knife, and start killing everyone yelling "THIS IS A DREAM!". lol, it was funny  ::shock::

----------


## i make it rain

> Once, about 4 years ago when I was 10, I dreamed I was graduating at grade 8, and I realized that If I was born in 1994, and it was 2004, how could I be graduating? I didnt go lucid, but I did decide to go to the staff room, get a knife, and start killing everyone yelling "THIS IS A DREAM!". lol, it was funny



 ::shock:: well i hope you became at least part lucid before the stabbing part. because otherwise ummm....i hate to break it to you, but you might become a serial killer in a few years.

----------


## themuffinman

one time i had drempt i was in a gymnasium and my mom was with me, and i said, im dreaming arent I, she smiled at me and said yes, and i said that she was lying because if i was dreaming then that would mean i would have 2 LD's in a row (had a ld the night before) and that was impossible for me seing as i dont even have 2 dreams in a row (i hardly ever remember my dreams) she said fine dont believe me and left

----------


## vivedream

The phone is my downfall!

----------


## psychology student

I've had a number of occurences where I missed obvious lucid cues. But I wouldn't call them stupid or attribute any blame to myself. When dreaming we are in a state of delusion. 
_
A delusion is a belief that is immune to logic or reasoning._

So it would be credible to say that, within dreams, our brains are functioning in a way as if we were mentally ill, or in a state of psychosis. 

If we found out that we were suddenly able to fly in reality, we would question immediately, and perhaps us lucid enthusiasts would do a reality check. In a dream, we may not blink an eyelid at such an occurence, not because of voluntary foolishness, but just human inability.

So if it happens to you, don't worry its not your fault.  :wink2:

----------


## Noobody

Our house were being eaten by a huge chicken...

----------


## thisismylogin

> Our house were being eaten by a huge chicken...



that is priceless

----------


## psychology student

> Our house were being eaten by a huge chicken...



Yes, that is very funny.

----------


## Techno

I got shot in the head and died...only to reverse time back to the point before the man with the gun even came to me. Oh, and I did this TWICE!

----------


## psychology student

> I got shot in the head and died...only to reverse time back to the point before the man with the gun even came to me. Oh, and I did this TWICE!



^
Give him the medal.

On another unrelated matter..........1000 posts. Ha ha ha.

----------


## Smee

I used telekinesis(is that the right word) to reclaim a comrades sword from a kinda U shaped canyon, which I had accidently knocked down, in sparring practice, and thought that was ordinary enough. It annoys me how I failed to notice it was a dream, ugh.

~ Smee

----------


## MrBlack

Taken directly from my DJ:

 "...I saw traffic lights that were alive, and they hung from their bars by their hands. When they are green they swing back and forth playfully, and when they are red they stop swinging..."

_Why_ I never thought this was weird at the time, I don't know.

----------


## thisismylogin

I was a *guy* being attack by a guy much like my brother because he thought me and his wife were having an affair. and he kept bashing me on the head with crystal bowls and unopen tin cans of beans

----------


## Altasi

Being strangled by my mouse O_o.. Now how i failed to see that as a dream is beyond me..  ::?:

----------


## LittleBuddy

i was trying the DILD last night, so i was repeating the "I will realize i am dreaming...". sur enough, in my dream, i was at school and one of my friends was mimicking me saying "I will realize i am dreaming..." laughing. well, truns out i never ended up realizing.

----------


## OnceADreamer

*I was on the internet in this dream looking at houses for sale and I couldn't get a clear view so I went through the computer screen. Looked through the window to see the neighborhood. Wasn't good enough so I jumped out of the window to get a better view and landed on concrete. Couldn't move so I went back upstairs and kept jumping until I could walk around. I didn't think it was weird at all while dreaming it. *

----------


## Mini Man56

I was having a dream and I said,"This is such a cool dream! I hope I remember it when I wake up!"  ::doh:: 

What's even MORE hilarious is that I actually DON'T remember it!(except for that statement of course)  :tongue2:

----------


## Jdeadevil

> I was having a dream and I said,"This is such a cool dream! I hope I remember it when I wake up!" 
> 
> What's even MORE hilarious is that I actually DON'T remember it!(except for that statement of course)



Haha, oh my god!  ::o: 

--------------------------

Technically I was already lucid but only for live five seconds, as soon as I _"woke up"_ I got scared, there was a clone staring at me....

----------


## The White Rabbit

This is rather sad and childish but i've managed not to be lucid when this super hero character asked me to take his place for the day. 

He gave me an elephant to ride that was able to free run and what not and run up walls and things, the elephant was extremely fast and had a very light weight. 

This super hero-like character had a job of performing on the streets for money by giving people rides on the free running elephant. 

I gave this old woman a ride on the elephant (since I was taking the super hero's place) and after a while I got bored of her being on and she dissapeared off the elephant. 

Later, after I had done the job, I had to go into this very skanky, run-down flat. I climbed up several rusty metal stair cases. Because the stairs were rusty they started to break under my feet, I looked below me (the stairs are those queer ones where they are just pannels) and I could no longer see the other stairs, I could only vaguely see a cold, wet brick floor which was a VERY long way down. 

This is when I had a similar dream from when I was about 7. (I used to be scared of the steps that were pannel-like, the type of ones that when you look down you can see the floor because I am also afraid of heights) 

Then I got to the top, eventually, clinging on to the half-secure rails in fear of falling. There was now a swimming pool below and a long diving board (I got forced to dive off a very high diving board when I was younger) I stepped on to the board and my legs were trembling and i peered down so close to the edge that I got that feeling in my stomach of sharp uneasyness. 

I knocked on the door of the super hero's flat, he had long dark hair and a deformed face, some what burned. it ended up he was a 'bad guy' and was smoking pot in his room ::laughhard:: . I removed the mask he had lent me off my face (It was Slipknot looking) and blood then started to pour from my hair line.  :tongue2: 

I can't remember much more but the rest involved a electric screwdriver and a lump in my throat (The type where you watch a sad movie or something and you try and fight crying) 

*And I wasn't freaking lucid!!* :Eek:

----------


## Skeptikalz

I was for some reason performing the play King Richard III by Shakespeare when suddenly the Monty Python gang barge in awkwardly, with everyone looking around in silence, and them saying in unison, "No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!." I laughed but then was profoundly frightened when they pulled out the Holy hand grenade.

----------


## Sandform

When one of my characters said "don't have sex, commit suicide."

----------


## Cn

> When one of my characters said "don't have sex, commit suicide."



LOL!

I was in a heated pool with my dad and for some reason I was magnetized to the floor of the pool (I can always breathe underwater in all my dreams). I waited out the remainder of the dream laying underwater on the bottom of the pool.

How did I not see that as a dream?

----------


## MrBlack

D'accord... a couple of really dumb ones:

1. I'm Spiderman, and I have to fight Hawkeye in this office building. I'm looking around for my costume wondering where the hell it is, but then I look at Hawkeye and he's dressed in trousers, white shirt, and a tie while shooting arrows at me, so I figure, "Screw it, if he hasn't got his costume, I probably don't need mine". Somewhere into the fight in the office, I try to shoot some web at him, but nothing happens. I wonder what the hell is going on...then just jump him instead. (NOTE: I wasn't Peter Parker, I was me, as I am, but with the Spiderman alter-ego.)

2. I'm in a bathroom, looking into this concave mirror with multiple sides. I'm looking into each side of the mirror but my reflection isn't appearing. I'm thinking, "What the hell is going? Why can't I see myself?"

I tend to do quite regular reality checks, especially when I see or experience something unusual, so I can't believe I didn't remember to do any in these Dreams. Those were just the highlights, there were plenty more cues that I missed too (like being on my street where all the buildings had been painted royal-blue, and the street had been blocked off by a wooden royal-blue coloured cut-out). Oh well, just to keep trying...

----------


## Snowy Egypt

A dog was talking to me casualy in a dream I had on Friday night. I'm surprised I remember the conversation.

"Are you my grandfather?

"No..."

"Are you a DC?"

"Yes..."

"What is your name?"

"Reese..."

Then the dog walked away and I found myself in another dream.

Now this is the weird part. When I woke up from this, I made a plan to ask my mom what her dad's name was, because I was pretty sure it was Reese. But then I remembered we had a small family tree photo with just my grandparents, my parents, and me. So I went to check, and found out that Reese is my Grand_mother's_ middle name.

Yeah...that was kinda weird...but it was a talking DOG!!! And I asked if it was a DC!!!! I literally slapped myself when I woke up.

----------


## Mini Man56

> A dog was talking to me casualy in a dream I had on Friday night. I'm surprised I remember the conversation.
> 
> "Are you my grandfather?
> 
> "No..."
> 
> "Are you a DC?"
> 
> "Yes..."
> ...



 ::lolxtreme::

----------


## Superfly

Last night, i did the nose holding RC to check if i was dreaming, except i couldn't breath when i held my nose, and assumed i must have been awake >_<  ::wtf2:: 

Seems like i need to find a new/better RC method

----------


## Johnny87

I was talking to some DC and i said " Hey I've seen this in a dream before."

DC days, "Wait a dream?"

I say, " Yeah, this is a dream."

DC says, " I'm dreaming?, oh my god thats crazy."

I say, "Yeah, dont freak out, its basically like real life, the way this all looks."

DC says, "Oh alright, that seems ok."

But from all this i dont become lucid.

Instead people start changing appearance as im looking at them and i wake up, guess cause i was losing concentration.  ::roll::

----------


## kalii2

Back in highschool I had some crazy dreams for a bit. I don't remember exact details of these bad dreams I had been having, but I remember them being very disturbing and they caused emotional issues in waking life. During this time one night I was dreaming that I was walking up the hill on my way to the bus stop to go to school. I remember doing a reality check, I said to myself "If I'm wearing my black bra then I am not dreaming" I checked and I was in fact wearing my black bra, so I went on my way. The next morning I was freaked out that it had in fact acutally been a dream.
I've also had the dream that my alarm clock went off, I got up , showered, got dressed, was going out the door and then I actually woke up in real life, and was immensely dissapointed and freaked out.
The reverse has happened too. In waking life my mom came into my room and brought me this purple silk shirt my gramma had gotten me for my birthday. I was barely half awake when she came in, we talked for about 30 seconds and I was back to sleep. I woke up later, saw the shirt on the couch, and flipped out. I thought I had dreamed my mom coming in and showing me the shirt and whatnot, and it took asking my mom about it before I would believe it wasn't a dream.

----------


## shrimpster

lol I missed out on being lucid so badly last night  :Sad: , i actually had a dream about doing RC's where i did the nose RC about 4 or 5 times and even though I COULD breathe i didn't realise I was dreaming  :Oops:  gaahh

----------


## i make it rain

last night i had one where i was standing in some room with a bunch of people. i thought to myself, "i guess i could have sex with this person. i am dreaming so i could try to change her appearance but that will probably fail. plus there are better things to do." then went right back into being non-lucid.

----------


## Cephadelic

Last night in my dream I went out to the driveway and with sidewalk chalk wrote in huge letters "The next time I think about dream cups I will realize they are dream cups" Then I looked at it and thought to myself that's not right! Then I wrote again in huge letters "The next time I am dreaming I will realize I am dreaming" I thought to myself: now _that's_ right maybe that will help me have a lucid dream the next time I am dreaming. And I went on with the dream completely oblivious. DOH!

----------


## billygan

I've had a chance to have sex in the school bathroom, but I just said "No" and decided to stay abstinent (for the moment). Then, I woke up and smacked myself on the head, because there is no way that would ever happen (in real life).

----------


## panta-rei

I think it was after my second time being shot that I said, "Oh, I must be dreaming." but I didn't do anything... I even thought that I should try a lucid in the dream...

----------


## HyperNova

I needed the toilet in my dream and I entered this HUGE bathroom/locker/shower room. However, there were also desks in the room and people were sat at them being taught by a teacher - was kind of off puting. Not sure how I did not recognise this as a dream sign because this has happened to me many times in dreams.

----------


## halcyon

I remember I was having a dream about my friends and I piling out of a van near a mall. I was like "Wait, nobody has that kind of van...ohhh I must be dreaming!" Then of a sudden, this other part of my mind or something screamed "YEAH? Well, shut up, I want to see what happens!" Became non-lucid right after that.  ::shakehead2::

----------


## Autumn

I remember flying a red, futuristic version of the SU-47 into a flying aircraft carrier, then jumping out Halo style onto its deck. From there, I proceeded to battle my 'arch nemisis' in the honeycomb style interior of the ship with a jetpack and a laser attached to my arm.

Apparently, this is perfectly acceptable and completely normal.

Stupid lack of dream consciousness  ::whyohwhy::

----------


## Shift

All four happened last night:

1. I kept saying in RL that I probably wouldn't be congested from my allergies in my dreams, since the nose pinch RC is usually fail-proof. Last night I was completely "congested" in my dream with runny eyes and everything, and kept telling people "Well I can still breathe! I must not be as congested as I thought I was!"

2. Marine mammals swimming while I try to take pictures of them have recently become a dream sign. I had a dream that not only was I photographing manatees, but that I picked up a manatee calf. A DC asked me, "Isn't that heavy?" and I said, "Oh, he's only about 800 lbs or so!"  :superman: 

3. I told my subconscious before I went to sleep to remind me that I was dreaming. I was in a dream with my DC mom. I was telling her some elaborate story about some alligators that was totally a dream story. My DC mom turns to me and says, "Are you sure that happened? Are you sure it wasn't just a dream?" I respond, "Well, yea. I mean, I'm pretty sure." "Are you sure it wasn't a dream. Are you sure it's not a dream?" She started talking about our present state, but I thought she was talking about the stupid alligator story and never realized she was cluing me in!  ::doh:: 

4. I was flying through this beautiful land, sort of like canyons and mountains. It was beautiful and I was flying at incredible speeds... it was so fun! At the very end I landed, turned to my sister, and said, "I need to get a copy of that video so I can watch it next time I go to sleep so I can do it in a lucid dream!"

----------


## i make it rain

I was being chased by zombie like people in the sewers for awhile. I realized that we weren't going to be able to get away. So I turn to a girl I am with and say, "If you suck my 'D', I will probably wake up and be out of here. Then I can come back in and save you guys." Before she could answer a zombie came in and I thought why don't I just shoot energy balls at him? Then I thought how that failed in my last lucid so I probably would fail. And even after all this, I still didn't realize I was dreaming and could do whatever I wanted. COME ON.

----------


## Chewnie91

Yes this has happened to me multiple times and it is very frustrating.
Like the one last night i was on a space ship (big reminder here i took no notice of) then to top it off, the ship fell apart while i was on it and i lived when hitting the ground. Did i realize i was dreaming even then? Nope i got up and shook it off lol

----------


## Rgb525

Last night in my dream, I was driving down a residential street with my dad.  

I said to him casually, "I've dreamt about this street before.."

No Lucidity.. :tongue2:

----------


## jaasum

I had a dream that I was running through a jungle. It turned into a DILD because I thought "When have I ever been in a jungle - and especially with these people?" Then the rushing leaves and breaking branches faded into nothing. I knew I was still dreaming so I started to visualize. I decide to try flying because it worked before to maintain lucidity. The next thing I knew I was high above the clouds in a tropic setting - only thing is I started to fall instead of fly. To save myself I imaged I was in a plane, but I kept slipping out of the back of it (it had a back door like those military drop off planes) basically I got so freaked out from falling I woke up. It was so hard to stabilize, I should have stayed in the jungle.

----------


## Speesh

Well last night there was an automap in the upper-left corner of my vision, displaying wherever I went. That one should've been a clear indicator. Oh dream world, you never cease to blow my expectations.

----------


## ZmillA

Last night I had a dream where my mom asked me and my older brother  (who hasnt been at our house for a few years) if we had ever had a lucid dream. I said yes and so did my brother. I was surprised that my mom would ask such a question and more surprised that my brother said yes. I questioned him about it but didnt even think to do a RC even when he mentioned them.

----------


## Exhalent

A couple of nights ago in this dream of mine, my friend Alex's dad was talking to one the support beams to the Phantom's Revenge (rollercoaster).

----------


## KidDreamer

*Evil lady who Im to do battle with runs up the stairs and cackles slightly "Your dreaming!"
Me: *makes dramatic turn towards opponent and says like in a movie "I know!"

*Battle scene

...didn't become lucid hahah

----------


## Sospiro

the other night i had a total of about six dreams, and i remember every single one of them in detail. anyway one of the dreams included me laying down in my bed on the phone, talking to my girlfriend about the dreams i had . i didnt gain lucidity and when i woke up i felt like killing myself for missing something so obvious

----------


## WILDinitall

> ROFL!!!! Thats funny! I never talk about dreaming in my dreams . Oh well



whenever i talk about dreams or ask if i'm dreaming my characters get amazingly furious and start attacking me.

once i saw a microwave counting 9-2-5 and assumed it was normal....damn, damn, damn

----------


## WILDinitall

your objective mind is not present in sleep, which is why you often do not recognize pink elephants as dreams...your subjective mind, sleeping mind can take dreams to mean pink elephants, but not pink elephants to mean dreams. but if you mention dreams, or think of dreams... well i suppose we all have those expieriences... what is with that r key... maybe i'm dreaming...

----------


## Shift

I just had this elaborate dream where I was trying to get money from the bank. Upon leaving with no money whatsoever, I almost ran over these kids who were playing in the street. I swerved into a parking space, and looked back to see if they were ok. A train started going by, and the children got hit by it, but they were ok. The mother was standing with her legs on either side of a track that went down the middle of the street, trying to pick up the kids and their toys...

And then I got carjacked by a deer.  :Eek:

----------


## Illousion

Hey guys, its been a while  :smiley: 

Was non lucid the other day, then a 1964 Plymouth Fury cruising by with some damn hot chicks in it, i got invited to the car and then some "whoop-de-doo" things happened.  Because those cars hardly exist here in Sweden you'd think i would recognise it as a dreamsign, but oh no. Got a little pissed, but forgave myself later on  ::lol::

----------


## Schmaven

I was in my garage and thought, "hey, maybe I'm dreaming" then I made an empty beer bottle levitate in front of me.  But then my mom came in and I got distracted and it fell to the floor and smashed.  She then yelled at me for making a mess, and I thought I wasn't dreaming.  ...so close  ::roll::

----------


## Shift

I was telling my mom about _my_ lucid when she remembered that she'd almost had one. She said in her dream, I walked up to her and said, "Hey! This is a dream!" so she and I started to put our fingers through our palms, but it didn't work for either of us. Then I apparently turned to her and said, "No, this isn't a dream." and the dream carried on without her becoming lucid.

Jeez, even as a DC I can't cause lucidity!  ::tongue:: 

I told her she needs to stop doing RCs with me as a joke and take them seriously  ::tongue::

----------


## Futura

Last night i had the craziest dream i was walking around with all my friends and all of a sudden i was like "shit!!! I lost my daughter!" and i was running around looking for her.only thing is i dont have a daughter.

----------


## panta-rei

I had a dream, and in the dream I went to sleep. I was then in a dream's dream and I realized I was dreaming and tried to go lucid in the dream's dream, but not in the original dream.

----------


## Estatica

Most of the time I don't have time for or cant do any other methods apart from DILDs.. I dont do dream checks very often either so my chance of changing from a vivid-lucid into a truly lucid state is quite hard...

One time though I managed to float around the place and pass through a wall - I still didn't become lucid

----------


## Shift

Ok, I just had this very crazy dream that I was riding my goped (which I haven't used in 6 years) and after a bunch of stuff happened I accidentally missed my turn on the road and pulled into this neighborhood. There was a chimney, like the house had burnt down, and there were cows all over the lot.

I distinctly remember thinking to myself: "Wow, that is pretty strange. That's definitely something I don't see every day." I started to ride away and then I was like, "That's the kind of weird stuff I'm supposed to do reality checks for!" So while riding the goped, I tried to do the finger-through-the-hand technique. It failed, I merged with traffic, and continued to ride down a very realistic road almost all the way to my house.  ::roll::  Damn, but that was close!

----------


## Estatica

> Ok, I just had this very crazy dream that I was riding my goped (which I haven't used in 6 years) and after a bunch of stuff happened I accidentally missed my turn on the road and pulled into this neighborhood. There was a chimney, like the house had burnt down, and there were cows all over the lot.
> 
> I distinctly remember thinking to myself: "Wow, that is pretty strange. That's definitely something I don't see every day." I started to ride away and then I was like, "That's the kind of weird stuff I'm supposed to do reality checks for!" So while riding the goped, I tried to do the finger-through-the-hand technique. It failed, I merged with traffic, and continued to ride down a very realistic road almost all the way to my house.  Damn, but that was close!



Lol, *THATS* why you should block your nose and try to breathe through it instead of putting your finger through your hand. perhaps the dream knows that you cant put your finger through your hand and it stopped you from doing so? whereas when you block your nose and try to breathe through it, breathing is actually quite abit more complex than sticking your finger through your hand
And if you don't know where i'm coming from, bad luck

----------


## Shift

> Lol, *THATS* why you should block your nose and try to breathe through it instead of putting your finger through your hand. perhaps the dream knows that you cant put your finger through your hand and it stopped you from doing so? whereas when you block your nose and try to breathe through it, breathing is actually quite abit more complex than sticking your finger through your hand
> And if you don't know where i'm coming from, bad luck



Oh, absolutely not. I've done the finger-through-palm technique and had it work at least 9 times now. I used to do the breathing one, until it failed and I realized it was stupid anyways. I mean by that logic, why would you be able to breath if your nose is plugged? And why would that be more complex?

The true RC is actually a combination, that way it is fail proof. I think the reason it didn't work this time is because I was concentrating on holding onto the handles of the goped and not so much the RC... I know from experience, if you don't hold on and keep it straight, you fall and it _hurts_ (which I did right after in the dream)! Plus I assumed it was just a reminder to do an RC, not something that may have actually cued me into lucidity, if you know the difference.

But _damn_! Ah, well, at least I'm on the right track.

----------


## ClouD

It's all because of this man:

----------


## QMaster

Last night, my friend and I were playing tag only not with hands but with guns. Even worse was I got shot in the face and hand and just decided, "I guess I lose."

----------


## dasein

My stupidest missed chance at a LD happened a couple of nights ago.  I was at this strange house picking up a date and was being introduced to the father.  He gave me a very firm hand-shake, almost crushing.  So, I squeezed back and his fingers came off.  Neither of us even mentioned it, I just held these fingers in my hand as the hand-shake ended.  I guess we were leaving to go on our date, and the dad turns away from me when I put my hand on his shoulder and said, "Hang on, you'll need these," and handed him back his fingers.

----------


## Beeyahoi

One time I had a dream where I was in a classroom talking to someone for quite some time... about lucid dreaming.  I even handed them a bunch of papers about it that I had printed out (Whilst Awake) the day before.

Close, but no cigar.   ::?:

----------


## Beeyahoi

> It's all because of this man:



I listened to his entire podcast series.  It's kind of interesting, but doesn't help as much as you would think.

----------


## bennerman

> well i hope you became at least part lucid before the stabbing part. because otherwise ummm....i hate to break it to you, but you might become a serial killer in a few years.



Well, that was actually something I made up because it didn't sound as lame as "I didn't give a damn"

----------


## unnamedperson1

The most obvious LD that I missed was when my teacher jumped out the window and Dream was written all over the walls.

----------


## User

Just last night, I had a FA that I was getting ready for school. Everything felt so real except for when I viewed my mirror. My teeth looked very odd but the thought of that being a dream was very far because I thought I just ate something that terribly stained my teeth, until I really woke up.

----------


## s lyubovyu

A while back I had a dream where i was trying to gain SP in one of my computer solution classes. The teacher had thought I was spacing out and moved me to a different seat.

I woke up very frustrated.
 :Mad:

----------


## terraestella

I woke up and started to writing down my dream, desperatley trying to remember every little thing. Then I really woke up and started writing down that same dream, including the part in which I woke up and started to remember the dream. What a loop! (the first one was obviously a false awakening).

----------


## PuppyCat

Last night, I had a dream that I owned a "WILD machine"

When it beeped, you put your hands on it, and it did a WILD for you.

I never became lucid.

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

i've had many dreams where i've been talking to my friends about lucid dreaming.
and a couple of weeks ago i was "lucid" inside a normal dream. but not actually lucid.
 ::?:

----------


## Yoiee

I was lying in my bed, while the last SP vibrations ended. Then everything went black and I just look at my wall and thought "This is it?" and told myself to wake up. The worst part is that I was completely aware I was dreaming. It was like it I was awake all along!

----------


## Paradox-db3

> Last night i had the craziest dream i was walking around with all my friends and all of a sudden i was like "shit!!! I lost my daughter!" and i was running around looking for her.only thing is i dont have a daughter.



Holy crap, that was funny!!!  I actually have a daughter, so at first I was thinking, "what a horrible feeling" until I read your last line!

Anyway, I posted this somewhere before.  But once I tried to attain lucidity by placing a glass of orange juice on my headboard and told myself that when I dream about this orange juice, I will know I am dreaming.  Well, I dreamed about that orange juice alright, and while I drank it in my dream, I could not remember what I was supposed to remember!

----------


## spuffyfan

Just last night I was with my aunt, and I didn't want to leave her so I said, "What if I go outside and the sky looks different?" She didn't respond. I walked outside, and sure enough, the sky was a bright green color and the clouds were gone. Everything else looked kind of inverted in color. There was a lot of yellows and reds. My aunt yelled, "Tornado!" as if the sky turns green when that happens, and I ran inside. -_-

----------


## Sunshine734

The other night I was dreaming and I looked at my hands and counted my fingers, and there was six and all I could say was "I'm dreaming!!" and then I sat there and persuaded myself I wasn't cause having six fingers wasn't possible... I swear I think I'm retarded sometimes haha.

I woke up and I was so pissed.

----------


## Dimetrodon

That's very good, Futura. 
I had a lucid dream, and I started trying to spin in order to teleport somewhere. I could feel the lucidity fading away, but I was still spinning. My thought was, "Oh no, I've woken up and started spinning in real life- this didn't work, I better go back to sleep." 

A few hours after I woke up I realized that my bedroom is the size of a closet and I would have woken up my roommate if I had actually been spinning around, not to mention the floor is covered in junk. So much lucid dream time wasted! 

The moral is, always reality check when you wake up.

----------


## Brandon Heat

Last night in a LD I was folding some clothes. When a pair of clothes I was folding started to float towards the ceiling. I hurried and grabbed them so they wouldn't get away and looked at one of my friends next to me and was about to say "Did you see that?" but just shrugged it off.

----------


## Unelias

Being hunted by horde of some kind of hellhounds in a city that was floating on air. I was dressed with clothes that glowed magically and I was carrying a halbert that had glowing runes and about 2.5 meter blade. Tripped and fell from the sledge. During the fall that seemed like 20 kilometers a person that many people propably call a dream guide ( I tend to think him as my subconsious that has a form in my dreams) was circling me and lamented that : " Is this how it will end? Geez, your gonna get us both killed" then he smirked and said : " Oh wait, we cannot die in your dream can we?"

I just yelled at him that " Don't distrub me, I am trying to make a plan how we get out of here alive!"

And I fell through some kind of fabric to some room unknown to me. Then my attention got taken by some girls I know who were dancing outside the window.. and well.. there was absolutely now hope anymore to remember to do RC or whatsoever  ::D:  

Human mind is truly strange.

----------


## Skydreamer707

well all my dreams are weird so i dont have any excuse for not becoming lucid. an example is one time i dreamed that outside your house was radiation and anyone who left their house got radiation posioning and there was a narrator saying "fires are always a big problem cuz of this" And how ppl would only use "natural" methods of healing raditation which worked like crap an yea.... there was another where i was on top of a train goin really fast with a llama and i thought "wow how are we not bein blown off? maybe...." then i saw the llama had a sign and lost my near-lucidity D:

----------


## JadedSapphire

I had one dream where I was in front of wal mart talking with this girl about lucid dreaming.  We were telling each other our dream signs and everything...

----------


## MrFantasy

I once had a dream where I went to work only it looked much different than it normally does, and on one wall was a massive mural of a city and a sky above it (isn't really there). I said to someone who was near me that "this seems exactly like something that would happen in a dream," and yet it did not occur to me to check to see if I was dreaming.

----------


## shotbirds

last night I was ina  grocery store with an Exfriend and my mom came out of nowhere and told me to help her carry the fruit and I got this overwhelming feeling of 'this is really weird'  but my nose pinch RC failed :/.

----------


## Neeros

I got up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom, after I washed my hands I turned to the door and their was a strange man in the hallway. I asked him "Where am I?" to which he replied "Sleeping comfortably in your bed." It was creeped out so bad I woke up.

----------


## goodkat

My cat ribbit like a frog at me once and I never for the smallest second figured I might have been dreaming, I just took it as reality. ::shock::

----------


## mysterious dreamer

Last night I re-entered the same dream 3 times and failed each time to reckognise that I'm dreaming about the same thing again, I just thought that I did all the stuff yesterday or something like that.

----------


## Neko-san

Somehow I keep dreaming about being on the buss  ::?: 

And it happend ofc again this morning... so I think to myself in the dream at the buss "I always dream about being on the buss, I wonder why I do that. I guess I better check if I'm dreaming the next time I'm on a buss in my dreams" and I remember also thinking "I must google about dreaming alot about busses"  ::hrm:: 

And last night I saw Kermit the frog in my dream walking under me.... and I was like "Ohhh there goes Kermit the frog".

----------


## SkypeGoat

First I dreamed of an event, and then later in the dream I told my teacher about it saying, "I had this dream that..."
I guess its sort of a false awakeing. 
Just silly that I didn't notice.

----------


## Hidden

I was watching some birds fly and I thought, "I wish I were dreaming, then I could fly too."

I had gotten into some trouble, but I knew I could get out of it by waking myself up...  and yet I didn't become lucid.

I was fighting someone, doing slow motion maneuvers, and I thought, "Some people can do this while they're dreaming."

Me: Can you actually talk, or only when I'm dreaming?
My cat: What do you think?

----------


## Ymbripolis

I had several dreams about lucid dreaming without becoming lucid  ::?:  Once, I tried to rewind time as I often do in my dreams, and it has already been a good dreamsign for me before, but this time I just thought about it a little and then said: No, I won't become lucid now, I'll better see how it is to rewind time ...  ::roll:: 
And once, I dreamed I was in my school and a friend said something like: "Didn't you want to have a lucid dream?" and I was quite annoyed because I hadn't become lucid for a long time and my friend seemed to make fun of me. In another dream, I was visiting this website ... and once I looked at my hand to do a reality check, but the hand looked as always. And several times I just said: "I have to become lucid!" in my dreams, but never realized that I was already  dreaming ...

----------


## ben505

I was walking through a water filled trench that had a ton of dead seals in it and I was In knee deep water I went to high ground to see if my pants were wet and they were dry and then I thought (i never knew my chords were water proof) :tongue2:

----------


## bushi

I have my Lucid Weaver on my phone go off at random times during the day for me to do a RC.  last night i left it on so I could hear it in my sleep (at night I make it so two lots of three beeps go off).

I remember a dream of being at work, and suddenly my RC alarm went off.  I was just about to do an RC maybe, then on the second que, it turned out to be someone else in the office with Lucid Weaver.  They tried to cover it up by pretending to answer the phone as if they didn't want anyone to think it was a dream alarm - Which is what I think in Waking life.  But I don't pretend to answer my phone when it goes off.

Anyway.  The dream was vivid and I missed out.  I'll turn it on tonight again and see how I go.

----------


## AirRick101

> Isnt it enoying when you've been trying to have a LD for ages, isnt it more enoying when you wake up from a dream kicking yourself for missing a dreamsign or what have you like an idiot.



I'm ok with most spelling errors, but I can't get over the fact that you spelled "annoying" wrong, lol.....twice

~I feel this way all the time, letting you know how much I need to up my LDing skillz....but I'm getting better at making reality checks a habit nowadays, plus it really helps to read my dream journal before bed to put me in a dream mindset (I often re-enter dreams when doing this)

----------


## Chewnie91

I was in a dream and i started flying around and i told the person next to me (flying as well) "this is almost like a dream huh, too bad its not" And then we kept on flying...No lucidity what so ever lol

----------


## DREAMER242000

Last night I had a dream where i was teaching a guy to levitate we were 
floating around about twenty feet in the air and it was great fun, i did
not become lucid though.

Later followed a dream where i was driving along a road with somes friends
in a flying saucer i decided to show off by taking off and flying over some
houses, again no lucidity.

----------


## Neko-san

This morning I was dreaming that a guy from my last school I saw on the train some days ago was saying to me "I had a dream and you were in it". I really wonder why that didn't make me lucid.

But I became lucid later in the dream though  ::banana::

----------


## :D

I was in car and was on my way to cram school. It was night time and I thought to myself, "What if this was a dream?"
And the dream just went on. Fail.

----------


## KingOfTwilight

Just a couple nights ago, I had a dream that I was walking through downtown Vancouver.
Nothing special happened, until a little message popped up infront of me saying " Melatonin now causes a twin!" 

I looked at it, looked away and kept walking.

Much cursing ensued that morning  ::D:

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I had a nonlucid flying dream. But is was more fun than all my lucid flying dreams are, because I thought it was real, so I'm glad I didn't become lucid.

----------


## AirRick101

> I was in a dream and i started flying around and i told the person next to me (flying as well) "this is almost like a dream huh, *too bad its not*" And then we kept on flying...No lucidity what so ever lol



hahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## SeaWeedFire

I always miss a whole lot of obvious dreamsigns in every dream I have  :tongue2: 

The latest I remember is this dream where my sis, bro and some other person were going somewhere, and the first dreamsign was that they rode away on a motocross and a scooter, neither of which we have, but I thought it was perfectly normal.

Not to talk about the ritual they used to get to where they were going. Seriously, that ritual had like 10 dreamsigns in it  :tongue2: 

First, you had to crush five eggs (!) against the sidewalk. When you had done that, you had to create a spot "more black than black", so that you could "see the night sky inverted". But that's normal, isn't it?

The second dreamsign of the ritual is probably the most stupid (and funny) of them all. You had to have someone write a specific word (it wasn't a real word) above your head. Then you soared up into the sky, seeing a bright light shining from the one who wrote the text above your head. Still, perfectly normal of course.

Then you would fall down again, and a Windows Form Application (!!) would pop up in front of you. It would contain a number of destinations, including the place my sis and bro were going to.

After the ritual there were some other dreamsigns as well, such as time skipping, magical creatures that looked like Santa Claus and such.

Of course, my stupid SOB brain thought that all of these things were absolutely normal. I hate my brain  :tongue2:

----------


## hellohihello

"would you like some pancakes on your hamburger"


*sigh* It was a failed WILD.

----------


## DavO

I looked at a rock.

The Most F#$%ed up fail i've ever had.  ::shakehead2::

----------


## SeaWeedFire

Heheh, another one was a dream where I was in some kind of sunken city or something, where all the city's inhabitants were merfolk. I wasn't a merman, but I could still somehow breathe underwater and swim as fast as a doplhin. There were at least 5 different things that should've made me question reality, but all I could think of was to have sex with this really hot mermaid (which actually would've been impossible, since she had no...well, you know  :tongue2: ).

----------


## SeaWeedFire

Oh, there was this one time when I was like 9 or 10, and I had a false awakening, so I went up and walked down the stairs, and

1. I noticed a black cat on my endtable, even though we didn't have a cat back then.

2. The cat magically turned into a hag (like in Disney's Snow White) and followed me down the stairs.

3. The hag had a minigun.

4. I held up my foot as a shield and she shot me in my heel.

This made me wake up and feel a strong pain in my heel. Turned out I hade kicked my leg in my sleep and hit one of the corners of my endtable  :tongue2: 


Now when I look back at this, I feel really frustrated that I didn't notice any of these very obvious dreamsigns  :tongue2:

----------


## Lysergic Lucidity

Saturday night i dreamt that i poured boiling chicken noodle soup into my fishs' bowl and all that happened was he changed colors =/ he lived and all i did was put my face up to the bowl and stare for the rest of the dream

----------


## Wikihan

In one of my latest dreams I was in a huge bed with 20 people, which all had the space they needed (so yes the bed was huge) and one at a time everyone went to sleep to wake up five minutes later and tell about the LD they just had. I did this a couple of times (can't recall the LD's I've dreamt about) and then I said to someone: It's so easy to become lucid this way, I only have to say or hear one thing and I realize I am dreaming.

How could I've been so stupid not to realize it might have been a dream

----------


## Sorox

All my dreams are pretty much things that could happen but i wouldnever do. Thats why its hard for me to go lucid.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mariano

(Dream)A little time ago, I saw my grandfather in a table...
I thought that that was strange...but not sure why....(Dream)

He died a long time ago....It didn't trigger my lucidity jejej

----------


## mattmuffler

the stupidest way i've missed becoming lucid (of which there hav been many grr!! lol) the other night i had a false awakening but i've been RC'ing every time i wake up so i did that and realised that i was dreaming and then "oh day as usual then" and let the dream continue as per normal haha so i actually became lucid for like a second but then decided that was irrelivant and shud just get on with it haha how lame is that

----------


## Dairyman

We were catching a bus, and the road looked a lot different to the one we live near, which is where the bus stop is. We walk up to this counter to ask when is the next bus, she said we just missed it. It was 1:02 PM (in my dream). _She said that the next one didn't arrive until 6 o'clock!!_  ::shock::  Weird. Normally buses on this route come every 30 minutes! I'm thinking, WTF? Yet it doesn't click to me that I'm dreaming.

I also dreamed _I was driving a car_ (dream sign -- I don't have a license yet). It was doing 7 thousand RPM and it smelt like it had a bad startup on LPG and backfired  ::?:  (My lord, my entire dream life revolves around cars!! AAAAHHH! Probably because I got freaked out when the car my friend was driving smelt like something like electric wires were burning inside  :Eek: ) We arrived in someones driveway and I woke up.

God dammit! STOP STUDYING AUTOMOBILES!!! *slaps self numerous times*

----------


## Woozie

A couple of nights ago I had a dream where I was going to take a friend of mine with me into a Lucid Dream... The last thing I remember is us getting into bed and talking about what we'll do once we fall asleep and go lucid

This is kinda frustrating,  because I can hardly remember the last time I had a Lucid dream  :Sad:  Oh well

----------


## Resus4ur

One time I had a dream where I barfed up a puppy! It was funny, because I didn't even question the logic of the whole situation!

----------


## mysterious dreamer

I dreamed today that a spaceship was flying through the classroom.  ::|:

----------


## OAR Raider

At the very beggining of my efforts to lucid dream I had a dream where I met up with my friends and asked them what they were doing and they said they were going to a lucid dream camp haha

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

1. There was the words "in a Dreaming state, niaphoraxis" somwhere in my dreams and I even read them... enough to remember it XD (but didn't get lucid)

2. I was talking about how dreams where awesome...

 Some more I forgot from not reading my Dream Journal enough!

----------


## Naturally Lucid

The worst is when you start talking about the first dream you had to the people in your "new" second dream - I didn't realize I was dreaming, even though in the 2nd one there were flying saucers hoovering around the gymnasium bleachers LOL talking about my 1st dream. WOW!

----------


## Higurashi

> "would you like some pancakes on your hamburger"
> 
> 
> *sigh* It was a failed WILD.



EPIC fail.

 ::D:  

Funny though.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

> One time I had a dream where I barfed up a puppy! It was funny, because I didn't even question the logic of the whole situation!



That is both disturbing and hilarious. Similar to my dream that Chris Martin had turned into a turtle after snorting a drug called "princess monkey".

----------


## Ishi

One night during a dream I flipped a switch and it didn't work and the next night I looked in a mirror and my face looked like a blurred painting of myself. The two most telltale dreamsigns and neither made me lucid  :Sad:

----------


## deXtrous

Last morning I was rock climbing with this guy who's like spiderman. He's doing 180's and crazy tricks on the wall like climbing with his hands only and then see a huge rubber penguin appear and this girl starts punching it and it goes flopping around lifelessly just staring at me. I immediately think ok RC time! I perform the nose pinch and looking at my hand tests but don't recall the results. I am convinced it is not a dream because everything is so vivid and normal (aside from those things) so I dismiss the test  :Sad:

----------


## KingOfTwilight

> Last morning I was rock climbing with this guy who's like spiderman. He's doing 180's and crazy tricks on the wall like climbing with his hands only and *then see a huge rubber penguin appear and this girl starts punching it and it goes flopping around lifelessly just staring at me.* I immediately think ok RC time! I perform the nose pinch and looking at my hand tests but don't recall the results. I am convinced it is not a dream because everything is so vivid and normal (aside from those things) so I dismiss the test



lmao!

----------


## torin_93

I was thrown or i jumped into wet grass and slid with my hands out in front of me and didnt think of a thing.

I looked at a digital clock and didnt look back at it ugh!

----------


## mysterious dreamer

I had a FA and tried to do a RC. I pressed my finger on my arm but it bent and slipped. I wasn't convinced, so I looked at my hands and they were distorted and blurry. I still wasn't convinced and tried poking my arm once again. This time it was remotely realistic and I said "Yeah, I knew I'm not dreaming!"

----------


## SpaceTime

One time I dreamt I was in Alaska with a family (not my own) and we were in a cabin and I knew where I was and I knew what day it was. So, I thought I had to call my work and tell them that I wouldnt make it in that day. When I found a phone I accidently called my real mom, but once she answered I couldnt speak. That made me start to question things. Then I woke up.

----------


## cyborg_ar

dreaming awake

I was sleeping at class and and the teacher woke me up, looked at the time in my digital watch as i always do, it said "2:47" wich is a weird time to be in scool, so i looked again, same thing "2:47", then everything got fuzzy and weird and i woke up, looked at my alarm clock: "2:47" WTF?

----------


## SeaWeedFire

> dreaming awake
> 
> I was sleeping at class and and the teacher woke me up, looked at the time in my digital watch as i always do, it said "2:47" wich is a weird time to be in scool, so i looked again, same thing "2:47", then everything got fuzzy and weird and i woke up, looked at my alarm clock: "2:47" WTF?



Damn. That's pretty cool. Wish my mind would wake me up like that  :tongue2:

----------


## cyborg_ar

> Damn. That's pretty cool. Wish my mind would wake me up like that



nah, you dont want to have a mind like mine, it LOOOOOOOVES to make fun of me

----------


## Mr. Poe

My list of these happenings keeps growing, to my great dismay.  ::?: 
Last night I dreamed I floated up to a cafe in the sky. I remember thinking, "Wow, isn't it amazing how advanced the technology is here. . ." >_>
Needless to say, I spent the day fuming at my own stupidity.

----------


## brandonman

First Post! Last night, I auto-suggested to myself that I would recall some dreams and record them, after first reading about Lucid Dreaming. I had a strange dream that about 200 people were getting onto a SINGLE bus, and all of a sudden, we all rushed out and ran away from the bus. I randomly tell people I want to be called 'African American' (No I'm not...), and everybody agrees. I then thought "I'm dreaming... Maybe I'll go lucid!" but nope. I woke up.  :Sad:  I'm trying again tonight.

----------


## SeaWeedFire

> nah, you dont want to have a mind like mine, it LOOOOOOOVES to make fun of me



Well, so does mine  :tongue2: 


Especially around people. Especially around people I don't know.


Okay, back on topic:

This night I found myself in some underground hellish demon lair, but it wasn't very scary. Apparently I was to be part of some ritual, where I had to have sex with my mother (yeah, I need to get my brain checked) so she could give birth to the ultimate evil or something like that. After a while he was born, and grew up almost instantly, after that it gets really fuzzy, but I remember something about going up to heaven or something like that.

I worry about my mental state sometimes.

----------


## SkinnyBill

> I was shopping....so I took some clothes and for some reason, exited the store. I was in the middle of a crowded street. I really wanted to try on the new clothes and somehow it didn't occur to me that I could go back inside....so I thought:"Meh, it's no big deal if I change right here, it's a dream anyway." And I didn't become lucid.



Omg lol. It would have been so bad if it wasnt a dream!

----------


## redisreddish

oh, i was so mad at myself after i woke up from this!
after getting attacked by a wolf, i look at my arom and see this big bloody gash. It doesn't bother me. Then, these people crowd around me and start saying stuff about getting stitches. _Then_ I freak out and say, "No! I don't need stitches! It doesn't even hurt!"    ugh.

----------


## redfirekill1

So a few nights ago, I had this dream.  And I cannot believe that I didn't become lucid.  It was a bit unclear, but ill try my best to describe it:

I was sitting in a room.  Just an average room.  There were a few object scattered around that I was familiar with.  I was doing random experiments with lucid dreaming.  For example, moving objects with my mind, even changing the colors of things.  However, I myself was NOT LUCID.  I'm almost still laughing about this whole thing.  How could I have a dream about lucidy without actually becoming lucid??

Have you ever had any dreams like this, where you just can't believe that you didnt become lucid?

----------


## Higurashi

:smiley:  Many people experience things in their dream that should make it painfully obvious that they're lucid..don't worry, as you get more advanced you'll become more aware of your surroundings, especially if you're doing plentiful reality checks during the day.

I've dreamt dreams like this..I've been placed in ridiculous situations and seen crazy things, though I usually remain completely oblivious to the thought that just _maybe_ I'm dreaming  :tongue2:

----------


## Cowmaster94

I always have dreams in which I find some _reaaallly_ obvious "wierdeness", but I dont become lucid. It's frustrating...

----------


## DREAMER242000

I have had many dreams where i have been levitating, flying and using
my mind to move objects and still not been lucid.
When you wake up you can feel quite annoyed with yourself lol.
 :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

I think most people have had similar experiences to what you've had. In my case, I remember a really long dream where -gulp- I was searching for dragonballs, lol. It never dawned on me that I might be dreaming, not even for a second, even after I woke up several times from the dream and it continued after I fell asleep again. Guess I was really tired(cold) and must have went to sleep thinking about db  ::D:  Didn't really help that I was crazy about the show after watching all eps  :tongue2:

----------


## shroom

Last night I was dreaming that I had to defend a castle with Mulder and Scully (lol) against a 100ft child and at one point I said to them "keep an eye out while I do an RC", i got halfway through counting my fingers and they were like "quick the kids attacking again!".
Naturally i stopped RCing to defend my castle.. --__--

----------


## inyourdreams

I had a dream where I was in my cousin's lucid dream. I had a FA

----------


## funeralhall

I had a dream where....

There was a ferris wheel outside

A tornado was coming towards my house

My house got blew up and it wasn't even my house

I was at my old house

That is all I can think of right now lol  ::D:

----------


## StonedApe

Once I was writing down the dream I just had in my dream journal and the journal was all sorts of fucked up. Some pages had really beautiful patternistic drawings that seemed impossible to draw. I was at times writing off the page and it would somehow work. Like I would write something in the air above the page and it would apearas if on the page. 

ANother time(and this one made me feel much stupider) I saw a bilboard that said -You are dreaming, DO a RC- I thought "hmmm, am I dreaming?" But then something distracted me and I never did a RC. I was quasi-lucid for 2 seconds but that was it. I was really mad at myself for that one.

----------


## Dairyman

There was this B*TCH at the supermarket in my dream, I saw her stealing our car so I quickly jumped in (THAT'S not in the spirit of me  ::?: ), we were then driving down this road and off the road was this lovely, lush green grass (recurring theme), and suddenly I was in my OTHER car, somebody shouting at us something I can't really remember. I wouldn't be surprised if he was telling us to "GET OFF THE ROAD!!" because at that time I went over the median strip ON PURPOSE, just to turn into a driveway. It was raining heavily and I also had blurry vision.

----------


## MartinB

In a dream I had the other day, I asked my brother if he knew that he was dreaming but didn't realise that I was dreaming myself. :p

----------


## LoverbeanS

> Recently I keep trying to talk to the DC's in my dreams about Lucid Dreaming, but I never bcome lucid.
> 
>  I think the most annoying incident so far was this:
> 
> I was standing and thinking about flying because I had just watched someone else do it. I was on a platform that looked like it opened up into a cloudy, blue sky. I thought to myself "Flying is a dream concept, I must be dreaming!" I look at my hands and see that instead of hands, I'm looking at the ocean. My hands are still hand-shaped, but only dark and light swirling blue water that I know is the ocean. I tell myself "I'm dreaming!" but can't get lucid.



If you know you're dreaming, you're lucid.

----------


## hisnameistyler

A woman told me I was dreaming, and in the dream, I realized it. So i was like, "oh, cool! so i can do whatever i want?" and she replied "yes". So i hit her in the face. 

But I wasn't lucid. lmao.

----------


## Estatica

> A woman told me I was dreaming, and in the dream, I realized it. So i was like, "oh, cool! so i can do whatever i want?" and she replied "yes". So i hit her in the face. 
> 
> But I wasn't lucid. lmao.



If you realise you're dreaming then you're Lucid. That's how it went last time I checked.

----------


## panta-rei

Well, thats true. But people often dream of lucid dreams. Which is much different, and really a stupid way to miss becoming lucid.

----------


## Estatica

I get it now D:

----------


## Dairyman

All I remember was trying to kick someone in their crotch because I was really mad at them (Again! That has happened so many times in my dream. I got really mad at a DC for some reason.  ::roll:: ) and my leg just didn't want to move at all.

----------


## Dexiro

a few days ago when i went straight into SP i thought when it'd stopped that i was awake, and was a bit annoyed that i didn't wake up in a lucid dream

then i got out of bed and tried to turn on my pc to talk to someone on msn, and i woke up xD

not sure if it counts as a lucid dream if you don't know you're asleep, but i was in control and it was as realistic as one
..just wish i'd gotten more out of it xD

----------


## Captain Frapo

The one that usually almost ALWAYS gets me (pisses me off so much) is the water dreams where you can remain submerged 'forever' and breathe under water. Every time it happens I feel like I've achieved something truly amazing that only I can do, and I get caught up in the excitement of breathing under water. 

You'd think this was a natural 'nose-plug' type of Reality Check, but I fail often.

----------


## AndyG

ha yea this has been happening to me alot lately. and its always soo obvious. like i was at a music store that i always go to and then they added a new addition that sold golf clubs and i woke up feeling like a dumb ass.

----------


## Wolfsbane

I rarely ever do RCs unless I just want to confirm what I already know, but they may have been helpful in some dreams...

I've had plenty of dreams where I'm in control but I'm not lucid. I don't know why flying and body switching aren't automatic lucids. lol

I also dream about my childhood house a lot, but that alone has never made me lucid. It should, considering it's on the other side of the country and looks completely different now.





> The scene was kind of creepy. None of the house lights were on, and it was dark and raining outside. Our only light source was a street lamp. I saw people walking into my driveway, and they were awkward and slow-moving like zombies. I briefly wondered if I was awake or not, but the thought was dismissed when a friend walked inside with a fire extinguisher. He was trying to get my English teacher to buy it, and insisted that it's in good condition and will hold up. To demonstrate, he took a crowbar and banged it a few times. The metal safety pin got bent up a little bit. There was also an apple attached to the extinguisher (a vital part of it, I think). He accidentally bruised the apple, but the teacher bought it anyway.

----------


## Skydreamer707

For some reason all my lucid-realization moments were completely random! like one time i dreamed i was riding my bike down this road lined by HUGE trees in a big forest surrounding the road on both sides. and they were all autumn colored, and then all the sudden i just stopped and thought "waittttttt im dreaming! cuz i was lying in bed just 5 min ago!" -.- yeaa. another time i SO shouldve become lucid was when, i couldnt go to sleep one night and kept turning over to look at my clock so i decided to do a clock RC everytime  till i fell alsleep (tho it was just to pass time cuz i normally never have clocks in my dreams >.<) and then i ~dreamed~ i turned over at looked at my clock and i did an RC just like IRL and the time changed! so i stared at it and the longer i looked at it, the faster an faster it started changing. >.< at this point i was thinking in the back of my head "I must be dreaming!" but the consious part of me couldnt believe it, it felt TOO real! I thought i was still awake in bed! damn. still pissed bout this one! i never thought lucid 's could feel so real!

----------


## Tanface1220

Recently I had a dream where I was hanging out in my friend's shed, and my other friend walked in the room. I looked at him for a second and thought "he looks different." 

It took me a minute to realize that he had the lower-body of a tiger, and 20 fingers (10 on each hand). I was just like "HOLY CRAP, YOU'RE A CENTAUR!" and he was like "Yeah, it's great, you should try it sometime."

I screamed and ran away.

----------


## mysterious dreamer

I was jumping in water from a battleship and every time at the moment I'd hit water, I took a deep breath so that water can enter my lungs. I thought the feeling was cool. Then I got to a helicopter to jump from an even greater height. I was scared a bit cause it was really high, but then told to myself "It's a dream, I can't get hurt!" and jumped without realising.  ::?:

----------


## Ithil

I was in a taxi and complaining about how long we have to drive until home, then the surroundings changed, I was suddenly almost home and I though "hey, it's a dream", looked at my hands but they looked normal and then decided I'm not dreaming.

----------


## Nemo

I was watching a tv-like scene with three kids walking at the bottom of a filled pool. A menacing figure above them began swimming at them, when one kid stopped and asked, "is this a dream?" Following was a voice-over with a caption: "or nightmare?"
A second kid then responded, "no, I think this is a dream. We can't normally breathe under water. This must be a dream." Again, followed by a voice-over, "or nightmare?"

Shortly after, I awoke without ever becoming lucid.

----------


## detroitLions1970

I have dreamed the last two nights of nuclear weapons. The first night I dreamed of nuclear war, so lastnight I made a strong affirmation to rc when I saw a mushroom cloud, and I practiced MILD. I think the rest is pretty self explanitory :/.

Those two dreams could have been "da bomb" if I had have gone lucid. Literally. =D

----------


## hisnameistyler

"your dreaming"

....enough said.

----------


## TunaSammich

I got out of my bed, and wrote down a dream that I never had in my dream journal, then I started walking around the house and writing down EVERYTHING I SAW in the journal. My math teacher was using the kitchen. Then I woke up and I was SOOO MAAAD that I didn't notice I was dreaming.

Edit: Also, this morning I had a dream where I was at a window, being held up by my family friend (he was holding me up with the pistol from _Half Life 2_, no less.) And then I said. "There is no way this is happening. I must be dreaming!" Then I threw my head back and shouted "I'M DREAMING!" My family friend was still looking angry at me, as if I never said anything, and I clear my throat and say "Actually, I'm not dreaming"

----------


## letsdropout

my room had an "under construction" area outside with sexy construction workers
i didnt become lucid because i tried to turn on a light and it actually turned on
so i was super confused because i read that light isnt supposed to 
turn on and off in a dream
and kept thinking everything was real
THEN my dream changed and i was smoking in my bed and i dropped the blunt on the sheets i was super scared cuhs i couldnt move.. then i started screaming n then i woke up mad that i thought it was real  :Sad:

----------


## Loonybin Resident

I always have dreams where my dog that passed away about a couple months ago will come run up to me, i'll pet her for a bit, and every time i never question my reality.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Last night in one of my dreams, I was talking to a friend about LDing for a long time on the phone, and then I got into a fight with my dad about it, as he thought it was a pointless and stupid thing to pursue.

Then in the next one, I was on the DV forums for a bit talking about someone.

Man, how could I not catch *THAT!?!?!?!?!?!?*

----------


## panta-rei

> Last night in one of my dreams, I was talking to a friend about LDing for a long time on the phone, and then I got into a fight with my dad about it, as he thought it was a pointless and stupid thing to pursue.
> 
> Then in the next one, I was on the DV forums for a bit talking about someone.
> 
> Man, how could I not catch *THAT!?!?!?!?!?!?*




Ouch.

----------


## Spores

This week I started trying consciously again and I was in a supermarket with a friend and we had vodka, but I wanted some juice.
He asked a girl, but she said they didn't have any.
When I looked to the side there clearly was oj there, 
so i told her:"Then what's that?" and I looked back and it had turned into shampoo bottles and I didn't question it at all.
Just thought it was my mistake.
DOH!

----------


## killguta

The dream started with me being in a bus that was heading to school. Just standing there with a couple of friends when suddenly everything blacks out. I "woke up" with me being on the floor and lucid. I immediately got thoughts like: "OMG, you are having a lucid dream!!!", so I thought I should increase the lucidity by doing the finger trick. I started thrusting my finger through my other hand and I saw in amazement how my hand became rubbery, but I started feeling intense pain. The pain was so much that I lost lucidity and continued a boring dream.

----------


## UltamateDreamer

I was at a car lot.. all the sudden, chuck norris comes out of nowhere and tries to kill me.. he is throwing bullets at me like someone would throw a baseball.. and just as fast as a bullet.. then i find a gun on the ground nexxt to me.. and the bullets just happen to fit the gun, so i load up the bullets that were from the ground into the gun.. pop out at chuck, point the gun at him and pull the trigger.. but the gun doesn't fire.. i dont remember anyting after that.. all i remeber is waking up feeling really stupid.

----------


## Life

Ok it happened to me this night

While I didn't have a lucid dream for a long time (but i'm working on it since a couple of days) I still think it's dumb that I didn't get lucid on that one.

I dreamed that I was lucid, and I told my roommate:
Ok i'm lucid now, what about you?
-Not yet, wait i'm going in my room

(i'm waiting)
shouting at his door: Are you lucid yet???!!!
-Ok i'm lucid!
-All right let's go then...

(nothingness...)

Then I woke up

I just never heard the word "lucid" that many times inside a dream

----------


## JShaffer

I can't stand when I don't realise that im in a dream and its blatantly obvious, it's odd how the mind finds absolutely nothing wrong with breathing underwater while in a dream lol.





> I always have dreams where my dog that passed away about a couple months ago will come run up to me, i'll pet her for a bit, and every time i never question my reality.



I often times have a very similar experience but instead of my dog/the petting it's typically my grandfather (who passed in '05)  and me hanging out at my grandparents, Yet I've never even questioned it.

----------


## patrick45

_I have the ULTIMATE one. I was in a dream and I was in a mansion courtyard and was looking around, and said to myself " Wow, this dream is so vivid! I wonder what dreamviews would say about this dream " AND I DIDNT BECOME LUCID. WTF?!?! Really, I stood there and CONFIRMED AND TOLD MYSELF that it was a dream, but I still didnt go lucid!! WTF!?!?!??! that was the PERFECT opportunity to get a lucid, and I blew it!_

----------


## Nemo

I was shopping for some groceries when I get to the butcher's section. Being a vegetarian, I normally don't bother with meat, but at this point I thought to myself, "since I'm dreaming, I suppose it's alright to pick up some steaks."

----------


## BigFan

> I was shopping for some groceries when I get to the butcher's section. Being a vegetarian, I normally don't bother with meat, but at this point I thought to myself, "since I'm dreaming, I suppose it's alright to pick up some steaks."







> I have the ULTIMATE one. I was in a dream and I was in a mansion courtyard and was looking around, and said to myself " Wow, this dream is so vivid! I wonder what dreamviews would say about this dream " AND I DIDNT BECOME LUCID. WTF?!?! Really, I stood there and CONFIRMED AND TOLD MYSELF that it was a dream, but I still didnt go lucid!! WTF!?!?!??! that was the PERFECT opportunity to get a lucid, and I blew it!



Wow, those two are pretty bad ones guys. For all I know, I might have the stupidest way that I've missed becoming lucid, but, bad recall, means no clue if I did  :tongue2:

----------


## Vincanity

One of my annoying friends was bugging me and kept on telling me i was dreaming.
I told him to shut up and walked away  ::?:

----------


## Tavasion

i was reading a newspaper in dream, and the entire front page was covered with WILD information. the headline was seriously "W.I.L.D", and i remember looking and reading the information that was there on ld-ing. i woke up and slapped myself.

----------


## theseeker

I've had my fair share of those.  Once I was in the armor of the gears from gears of war and it looked like carmines, but you think that I think I would relize that the only place I could be shooting an m16 (didn't know where my lancer went  :Sad: ) at the locust while they were in a part of a destroied building on the side of a road leading to a tunnel while im in a Krispy Kream dougnut shop with two russian people and a friend was in a dream, I did kick myself when I woke up.  It was fun though,  *sigh* doughnuts and guns

----------


## Br_Wolf

I was reading a book about lucid dreaming and about dream signs. In one line, it was written "Are you dreaming?", but I ignored. Few seconds later I awoke...

----------


## Trapped

i saw myself in the mirror and i had no eyebrows and it shocked me awake

----------


## yellowlight

I was watching a commercial on YouTube about WILDing chewing gums made out of jelly haha.

----------


## theseeker

Can't believe me.  Last night i had a false awakining, but i didn't know.  I got out of my bed and started down this concrete coridor and i said to myself, "This is a pretty cool place, props to me."                          


I felt like a moron when i woke up

----------


## redisreddish

::doh::    I was in some type of big theater and all of a sudden a bunch of peope start singing this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUeN6LZNPVQ 

I woke up so mad at myself.

----------


## yellowlight

> I was in some type of big theater and all of a sudden a bunch of peope start singing this: 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUeN6LZNPVQ 
> 
> I woke up so mad at myself.



lol that must suck  ::chuckle::

----------


## Br_Wolf

Had this dream yesterday:

I was in the front of the box-office of a stadium and wished to buy an entrance. But I've noticed it was closed. I asked about that to an woman, and she replied it would be open at morning.
I looked to sky, it wasn't night. I told her that, but she looked at her watch and told me it was 03:15 AM. I replied she should fix her watch, as the time was completely wrong.
Then, I woke up (and the DC clock was very close to the correct real life time...)

I can't believe I missed that...

----------


## Neeho

yeah one time i had green hands like 18 fingers my nose was as big as ponokios and i was hovering, and i somehow managed not to become Lucid. haha i got so mad.

----------


## Vincanity

> I had a dream where....
> My house got blew up and it wasn't even my house



??  ::roll::

----------


## redisreddish

I was walking around some dream the whole time with my dream journal. Never even did a reality check. I woke up like this:  :Mad:   :Pissed:   ::angry::   ::furious::   ::damnit::   ::morecrying::   ::sad2::

----------


## Beeyahoi

I looked down at my feet and realized that I was hovering, so I though "Oh cool, I'm dreaming!  I can do whatever I want!"

...Then I remained non-lucid.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Wow, and another one.
I was talking to a table full of my relatives, and one of them started talking about dreaming.  He said that you "can't control your dreams', to which I replied "Yes you can!  I have like four times!".

I swear, it's like my subconscious has been slapping me in the face recently.
By the way, that was part of an epic Australian adventure dream, which was one of the best I've ever had.

----------


## tapanojum

2 nights ago, I had a dream where I ws busy fighting something and on some sort of mission, and then I kept finding myself "waking up" in my dream and saying "DAMNIT! He's kicked me out of the dream AGAIN! I need to get lucid once again and kick his ass!"

In which, I started dreaming that I was lucid, kicking some bad guys ass, only to have him kick me out of the dream.

*sigh*

----------


## cloud9wannablucid

This happened a little while ago.

I'm in a car with my mom and sister. My sister is driving over these really narrow rope bridges and I'm seriously freaking out because I believe I'm going to die. I say, "Omygod, omygod! This can't be happening to me! I must be dreaming. Yeah, that's it, I'm dreaming. Let me do a RC." I then pinch my nose and can breathe but barely. I'm so frantic that I determine I must be awake and try to run my fist through the glass. The dream continued on.

Also I had a dream that I was waiting for someone to pick me up from some building and I looked down at my wrist as if checking the time. (I try to do RCs whenever I check the time). I wasn't wearing a watch (I never do), but I said, "well, I might as well do a RC". I do it and I can breathe. As soon as I get ready to say, "well I guess I'm dreaming", my alarm clock goes off!

Oh poopie!

----------


## ultranova

last night i dreamed i was in classroom.I asked my friend when class is finishing he said for 5 minutes.I looked at watch it was 5:25...next time i looked it was 7:15 ... and i didnt became lucid   :Sad:

----------


## cygnus

this morning a guy who owes me money in RL came up to me, said hi, i said "hey, douchebag," and he proceeded to pay me back with brown sugar. i then walked inside to weigh it. this kind of thing keeps happening and i keep forgetting to RC.

----------


## Beeyahoi

> this morning a guy who owes me money in RL came up to me, said hi, i said "hey, douchebag," and he proceeded to pay me back with brown sugar. i then walked inside to weigh it. this kind of thing keeps happening and i keep forgetting to RC.



Rofl, that's great.

----------


## Jhony

Saw Jason Vorhey

----------


## Banana

i was riding a giant jellyfish the other day.

and i even had a 3rd person experience for a few seconds, dont know how i didnt catch that.

----------


## SolvedSnake

One night I was dreaming that I was in a great, dark forest.
And strangely enough, I was floating above the ground, and I was scaring wild hogs with my high speed. I found this strange enough to become lucid, but it lasted only for about 2 seconds. I said like "WTF!?" Then I got lost in my dream again...

----------


## Michaeljp86

> Ok, once I was lying down on the pavement, surrounded by chickens, telling everyone to be quiet because I was trying to have a lucid dream.



Thats funny  ::lol::

----------


## Artellus

I could of slapped myself for wondering why I'm on crutches in a dream ( I was on crutches for no reason), trying to write down dreams I just had by pulling my dream notebook out of nowhere, and listening to a friend of mine telling me I'm dreaming, *all* in the same dream!

----------


## Michaeljp86

My dreams all all crazy, thats how I know. People say stuff they wouldnt or be talking about stuff that never happened.

----------


## maverikdemon

Some dude was trying to drown me, he had my head underwater and I inhaled, breathing in air. I thought "Wow, I have good lungs" then killed him.


I woke up pissed at myself

----------


## Ruzic

i was once outside in a dream and i just pulled my dream journal out of no where then i woke up. 

from now on i do a RC before im going to write in my dream journal so i dont freaking pick it up in a dream again  :tongue2:

----------


## Drazila

In my dream I did a nose RC.   In the dream my nose popped off, and I didn't realize I was dreaming.

----------


## oniman7

> I had a dream about two matrix characters murdering each other, with a voice whispering "RC" throughout the entire dream, but I couldn't have cared less.



I once had a disembodied voice in my dream, but it actually helped me and guided me to stabilize my lucid.

I had a dream once where my brother and my grandmother were standing in front of me. They kept telling me I was dreaming, to do a reality check (I haven't told either of them I'm into this whole dreaming thing). I denied it was a dream until I finally decided to do a reality check. I realized I was dreaming and then woke up.

----------


## oniman7

> In two separate dreams I tried to WILD while in the dream... did it work?  No.  Did I even think to question if I was dreaming?  Of course not!
> 
> I was also at a convention for lucid dreamers, talking about lucid dreams.  Did I question anything?  No.
> 
> And any time I can breathe underwater.  I always think at first that I can't, but inevitably I can.  Is that just a subconscious desire that I have and I'm just so glad that I can that I don't think anything about it?
> 
> 
> You'd think it was obvious!



I tried to "WILD" inside of a non lucid one time. It basically consisted of me going to sleep at my school desk. When I woke up, nobody was there and I figured my WILD had worked. When I went to sleep, the classroom wasn't even close to normal. It was set in a jungle theme, and there were fake palm trees and such jutting up from the ground. When I woke up, it was the same, but nobody was there. The only way I knew I was dreaming? I thought I had done a WILD, so I did a watch RC (never fails for me)

----------


## cloud9wannablucid

Saturday I dreamt I was reading the Sunday's comics in the newspaper. The comic was this little boy telling his mother that he had a lucid dream for the first time and it was so amazing. He was really excited. I immediately narrowed in on "lucid dream". I thouht it was pretty cool that lucid dreaming was becoming such a wide spread, everyday thing that it was even being spoken about in the comics.

I asked myself if I was having a lucid dream at the moment and did a nose pinch reality test. It failed. I frowned at this. I was still skeptical and decided to do another nose pinch test. This one also fell. I was reluctant to accept the fact that I wasn't dreaming, but I determined that since the test failed, I must in fact be awake.

Too bad I didn't attempt to perform some other type of test. *tisk tisk* :shakes head sadly:

----------


## theseeker

i had a dream where this is what i said

"I remember this place.  This was in another dream where kids stole these bikes"


Woke up kicking myself.

----------


## LDNeophyte

yeah man. I have yet to have an LD, just found out about it yesterady. I get too excited to even go to sleep lol. But anyways, I had a dream to where me and some friends were walking to my truck on college campus.  The truck had a ticket on it, and it was blue(campus tickets are white). I even picked up on that in my dream, but instead of doubting my dream, I asked my friends if it were just a warning. they said no, and I picked it up and the ticket was worth $49.78. As I wrote this in my journal I realized that I missed these STUPID OBVIOUS SIGNS! And I still have had no LD  :Sad:

----------


## Michaeljp86

3 days ago on my last lucid dream I became lucid after I did something stupid and almost killed somone. It was a vivid dream but not lucid yet. I was driving my jimmy inside a highschool because I was mad about them not having me paint something. Just a stupid dream, I have no Idea why I would want to paint anything anyhow. It was some kind of jungle thing for a play.

Anyways I smashed into some display and someone got hurt really bad. Right before this is when I became lucid but I couldnt stop the car. You can imagine in real life you would panic which I did and woke up.

----------


## cloud9wannablucid

Early this morning I had a dream in which I was in the bathroom sitting on the rim of the bathtub. I looked at my hands and my fingernails had eyes on them. Each fingernail was a copy of my blue contact lenses, like they were painted on. They had had black pupils too, like real eyes. I wondered how that was when I only touch my contacts with my fingertips and not my fingernails. I also figured my contact lenses were really really thin now since they had copied to each of my nails.

I mean like how crazy is that?

I also had a dream in which I questioned why this traffic light was on fire. Then seven birds flew out of it and I just sat in the car asking everyone to give me a rational explaination. No one answered me and I didn't bother to question if I could possibly be dreaming.  :Sad:  I'm a dumb-dumb, at times, that is.

----------


## Ruzic

I was in a hotel room (i think of an apartment something like that) with my friends and it was on a really high floor. 

I remember I wanted to just jump out of the window, and my friends were saying do it do it! So I opened the window as much as i could then i thought, wait I shouldnt do this because i might not be dreaming and this might be real life, then i thought but if i do this it might help me fly when i lucid dream because i will be free falling. 

During this whole dream I didnt go lucid even though i was thinking this might not be a dream so i shouldnt do it, I had no control over the dream and i could have just done a reality check but for some reason i didnt?

This just happened and im pissed off  :tongue2:

----------


## thejoker'swild

lol this is a good idea for a post.
i don't miss dream sings much however i have said to myself at times "this is a really cool dream" but not throught to turn lucid, and i used to do that a lot.

I also remember in a dream once i became aware that i was dreaming and asked a dc "am i dreaming?", to which they replied "no".  When i became perplexed and said "yes i am" they got anxious and went "i don't know".

----------


## VenomX

One time I was walking around outside and I saw my cat lying in the middle of the road, so I walked over to her to see if she was OK but then she jumped up and tried to come over to me. As soon as she did this a tall guy in a wizards robe ran over to her and sprayed her with some sort of powder, which made her fall over again. This made me lucid and, telling myself I could get away easily, I did some sort of karate kick through the air. He turned around and sprayed me with the powder. I had a false awakening and that's all I can remember

----------


## tapanojum

I had a dream last night where it was pitch dark outside, really scary scenario. I was hiding behind some pillar as some lady was walking up towards this BIG Gate. Just as she's messing with the lock, I vividly recall thinking

_"Since I'm dreaming, I should probably scare the shit out of her for fucks and giggles!"_

Then I pop up and go "grrr!!!" and she freaks and runs off, I chuckle and think how funny this *dream* is.

Then I wake up and think...awwww fuck!

EDIT:

I just had another wonderful moment after typing this last post.

It was 3:30pm, I had work at 6pm, so I set my alarm at 5:30. I figured I'd go for an afternoon wild.

About an hour into it, I had fallen asleep and was having a dream when somehow my iPod dock turned on and I heard "You are sleeping" play on my Lucid Remix mp3, which caused me to wake up instead of Lucid. 

So I lay back down and attempt Wild attempt 2. After a while, both my alarms start ringing, telling me I need to get to work, I quickly hop up and realize half of my body is _ompletely_ unresponsive. I'm not sure exactly how SP works, but I couldn't feel numbness, or move my left hand and leg at all.

I thought _"Arhhh! I just started dipping into SP and it's stupid work time!)_

----------


## shokomann

some days ago i was with some guy i in the dream i told him *how to get lucid!* and then i told him its cool to fly on a flying boat so some time later i was on that boat and *told the Crew Again about lucid dreams* that its total cool and so on...when i woke up i thought WTF?!?!


my Dreamsigns are Famous People and Scary Moments i i often Missed to recognize this Signs...its take much practise....


the stupidest thing is when you try to have a WILD and your Girlfriend starts to move 5 seconds before Lucidity begins!!! or you have to go to work...ahhhh

----------


## khh

I had a dream once, where I was in a huge unisex public toilet facility without any walls, but with a big pool and the toilets on piers out into the pool. This toilet was located in my school, and I was surprised at never having seen it before. Since I really had to pee I went to one of the toilets, but then I thought to myself that if you pee in a dream you might pee in real life too, so I decided not to and continued with my dream. All without ever realizing I was dreaming.

Then again I'm stupid IRL too. I remember waking up one night (IRL), and thinking to my self "Wow, that's the best dream I have EVER had!! I'm really gonna regret not writing this down...", then I went back to sleep. The following morning was though >.<

----------


## Michaeljp86

> I had a dream once, where I was in a huge unisex public toilet facility without any walls, but with a big pool and the toilets on piers out into the pool. This toilet was located in my school, and I was surprised at never having seen it before. Since I really had to pee I went to one of the toilets, but then I thought to myself that if you pee in a dream you might pee in real life too, so I decided not to and continued with my dream. All without ever realizing I was dreaming.
> 
> Then again I'm stupid IRL too. I remember waking up one night (IRL), and thinking to my self "Wow, that's the best dream I have EVER had!! I'm really gonna regret not writing this down...", then I went back to sleep. The following morning was though >.<




I had a pee dream about a year ago. Nothing strange, I was just taking a leak in a bathroom. Then I kindof 1/2 awoke, I got in a panic, in one world I was taking a pee and the other I was laying in bed. Atleast this time I didnt pee the bed like I used to when I was little. :Oops:

----------


## JadedSapphire

A few weeks ago I had a dream where I was in the game morrowind.  I was levitating with some lady and realized I must be dreaming so I asked her if I was and she said, "yes you are dreaming, but you better forget that you are or you will fall to your death".  

I was pissed when I woke up.

----------


## Skydreamer707

lol just last night i dreamed i went onto to my computer an installed a program called Lucid0h3 where it randomly sent pop-up windows telling you "i will be Lucid" or something like "I will lucid dream" and you had to click "ok" to make it go away. the funny thing is i fell asleep saying this mantra...... ::roll::  and it even APPEARED in my dream.Stupid me! seriously, Epic Fail!

----------


## khh

> I had a pee dream about a year ago. Nothing strange, I was just taking a leak in a bathroom. Then I kindof 1/2 awoke, I got in a panic, in one world I was taking a pee and the other I was laying in bed. Atleast this time I didnt pee the bed like I used to when I was little.



Yeah, I used to do that when I was little too. Guess that's why I learned to never pee in dreams, even if it wouldn't be a problem anymore :p

I had a dream that I was in an airplane, opened a window (it was like our kitchen windows), got sucked out, fell, and landed on the road behind our house without getting hurt. So I proceeded to walk towards my house.
The only thing is that I had that (exact) dream a million times when I was little, I don't get how I didn't recognize it.

----------


## oniman7

I ALMOST missed this one last time, but I managed to catch it.

The dream started out with me loading random things into a crate (most of them were really big guns) and my friend asked me why I was carrying the crate around with me. I told her I would train myself to use it as a common theme in my dreams, so it will appear with me when I become lucid. I'll use it in non lucid dreams like this one. She just walked off. Then I followed her, and found her and two other people in the middle of my school hallways sitting at a table playing cards. One of them says something about dreaming, and I suddenly realize that's because it's a dream. I look at each of them and go "you're dreaming, and you're dreaming, and you're dreaming" and they do nothing. Then they slump forward and get a glaze in their eyes. I realize it's because they're just DC's.  :tongue2:

----------


## Zelkova

> April 14 - I dream I was laying on my bed and I look under the sheets to see that I have two hands. I saw nothing odd with that but then I look again, two hands...Then I start thing to myself...How the hell I lift the sheet up and see two hands? Look again and there was three. I started to freak out but I keep looking and notice it two again. (I forgotten about what I notice earlier.) Then I just woke up.  How the hell did I not become lucid after that. Feel so stupid.



O, I think at one point one of the hands move like "the thing" on the Adam's Family (the show) and gone near my head.

 ::shock::  Doing the hand RC seem to not work in this case...I should have done the palm hand thing.

----------


## CountessRebecca

Wow I love this thread!

The other night, I was turning pages in my History textbook without touching them, Harry Potter-style...my only thought was, "See, you can do anything if you believe in yourself!"

I was so annoyed when I woke up, especially as I was only lightly sleeping which is normally when I have lucid dreams.

And I did try to do this in real life too, thinking, "If I only believe...". Needless to say, it didn't work!

----------


## Zelkova

The spoon is not there...

I on the computer too much in my dreams but typing a dream in my DJ without hitting the keys, you would think about myself be dreaming at the current moment.  :tongue2:

----------


## Zelkova

Sorry for double posting but you would think being underwater would be counted as the pinching the nose RC. 
------
2nd dream me and my bro was going to fight a giant squid (we was underwater) and I was telling my bro that there was a heart piece over a wall so I could fight the boss fight. I was wrong, it was a heart container.  ::shock::  I die and my bro kill it getting a 2nd container. Later we was near the boss area just floating underwater. For some reason I told my bro a joke that I was looking for sharks. He told me that there ARE sharks underwater. (Anyone play GTA, the one where you can swim and was scare of sharks?) He took me to the side door of our grandma's house and I of course swim away as that where the sharks stay. Later in that dream we was in our Grandpa's room and there was seahorses with aggro. (They only attack after you get a number of feet in front of them.) and my bro being the lucky dick he is, got a heart piece or container. (Forgot which.) I woke up without becoming lucid not even once and yet was underwater in the dream 100% of the time that I recall it. 
-----

----------


## Souperman22

Last night I was reading a dream journal and then I punched a hole in a car. I didn't get lucid.

I later got lucid in a different dream when I walked into a store that exists and I visit often.

----------


## amusicalheart

Lol, just the first page of this thread had me rolling laughing.

So, i took a short nap yesterday. (I was in a doc's office with an IV in my arm. That requires more explaination then you probly wanna hear). I started dreaming immediately. I dreamed that I was at a sort of pool party with my doctor and all my and nurses. I was laying out, and i fell asleep. I had a "false awakening" and i knew i was "dreaming". I became "lucid". I tried to make one of my best friends appear, but it didnt work. i "woke up" from my "dream" and I was back by the pool again. I thought to myself "something isn't right..."
Then I opened my eyes for real and I was back in the doctor's office with the IV stuck in my arm. I almost hit myself i was so angry. A lucid dream inside a dream....crazy.

----------


## Kuhnada29

I was near this creature, it was almost like he knew me, i was cleaning up in a house, and he said he could make me lucid, but he didn't want to.

Did i attempt a reality check? nope lol

----------


## Michaeljp86

> I was near this creature, it was almost like he knew me, i was cleaning up in a house, and he said he could make me lucid, but he didn't want to.
> 
> Did i attempt a reality check? nope lol



Same with me almost every dream. Strang stuff happens but I never thing this cant be real. The few lucid dreams I just all of the sudden know Im in a dream.

----------


## sunsetzero

There was a signpost, when I looked back some letters disappeared, I giggled and I looked back again, and everything was gone. "LOL disappearing text, I'll make a font of that!"  :Sad: 

I non -lucidly dreamed that I was lucid. Epic fail.

My friend was drowning, and I laughed at him and said, "Why don't you just walk on water like what I'm doing?" Seriously, walking on water didn't turn me lucid!?

Me: Hey am I dreaming?
DC: Don't ask me that's your dream!

I the only person in the world left.... flying....

I'm gonna post some more this thread made me LOL!  ::D:

----------


## Michaeljp86

I had a dream last night I was standing by the pond looking at the fish. One fish was wearing a sweater. There was also alot of snakes.

----------


## Huntman800

My complete failures:
-----
I was in cape cod at a house, basement filling with lava 'cause dog was peeing it (Don't have a dog.) Trees around house (There are none) look like a 2d painting with black background, I walk into one and I giant sphinx comes out and tickles me... Went on for another 5 min and never went lucid.
-----
An old lady spanked me with a baseball bat and I went flying, when I landed she came up and said, "You know your dreaming right?"
-----
30 foot spider attacking town, no lucid! LoL
-----
I hadn't researched lucid dreaming by the time I had these dreams, but I'd still had low lucid dreams (Mainly helping me escape nightmares)

----------


## DREAMER242000

Last night in my dream i was walking home and thought it would be a good idea to practice flying so that when i have a lucid dream i would be better at it, i flew for about a mile before landing in a neighbours garden next to my house.
I then woke up feeling rather annoyed.
How could i miss that one. ::doh::

----------


## GameChef

A couple nights ago, these kids were learning how to survive, and I was like, "Hmm maybe I should become lucid and try to help them... Nahhhh" And I continued on  :Sad:

----------


## sora12

Last night, I had a dream about my deceased pet fish. In my dream, my fish appeared and kept getting out of its tank and was swimming in the air. In my dream, the fact that my dead fish was now alive and that it could fly didn't make me lucid. Also, while I was in the dream, I put a leash on my fish and tried to get it back in the tank. This made me really upset when I woke up, a perfectly good chance to become lucid, just wasted 	 :Bang head:   :Pissed:

----------


## Kuhnada29

I was flying in a spaceship towards another planet and we crashland, so i kill 3 people..or aliens? with a revolver...and start talking to the inhabitants of the planet, which looks like the moon, and they look human. I even knew some of them from earth..i did a RC and it failed...i was like wtf when i woke up.

----------


## Skydreamer707

Just last night: i went some some weird mall with two of my friends whom both transformed into sugar gliders in front of me, and hid in my shirt. (so they wouldnt get lost in the crowd(?!) one of those friends was a guy. somehow it didnt bother me in the slightest. and i didnt become lucid then later in the dream i go into a bathroom and i dont know i got this feeling of it being "unfinished" and then i see there's scribble's on the wall (or the walls are made of scribble's or some weird shit) and im like "This seems like a dream!" no lucid i didnt even attempt a reality check. but more than that my friends shapeshifting into tiny furry rats didnt seem abnormal to me but damn i see some scribbles and OMG its a dream!  ::roll::

----------


## redisreddish

i'm walking down some path with my friend, and he says: "Can you teach me how to lucid dream?" I say: "Sure, sure. I'll teach you as soon as i can." My friend looks at me for a moment and says: "But aren't you dreaming right now?" I do a nose-pinch RC and say: "No. I could breathe right there, so that means i'm not dreaming." My friend accepts this and we continue our walk.

curse my dream stupidity!
btw: my friends shapeshifting into tiny furry rats didnt seem abnormal to me but damn i see some scribbles and OMG its a dream!  -skydreamer, that is so funny-

----------


## DrunkenArse

I was in a jungle with wicked bad gnats and flying, talking strands of spaghetti. At least I've found my one true religion.

----------


## twitchii

Most of these crazy events sound like my normal dreams  ::lol::  (except the part about talking about LDs, that's not happening yet) i frequently change characters and undergo these really insane quests (anything from finding a floating puzzle symbol in a church to going to Alaska underwater).  Half the time I'm not even myself! 

I don't really know how I can do a RC when I'm following someone that I know is not me.  If anyone has any tips on this, that would be great  ::D:

----------


## Exhalent

> I was in a jungle with wicked bad gnats and flying, talking strands of spaghetti. At least I've found my one true religion.



Haha good o' Pastafarianism.

----------


## Liz

This morning I could just kick myself ......so I'm in the dining room and I hear my ringtone to my phone.  I walk into the kitchen and it is MY DOG singing my ringtone....I said, "Wow, thats weird." Then went on my way....haha

----------


## Safst3r

For those who have heard of Gmod know what im talking about.
First i was dreaming that i was playing on Gmod on my computer, but i hadnt realised i was dreaming yet. It was fairly late at night(or so i dreamt) and i was working on this big vending machine for barrels. I decided i was thirsty and had to keep awake so i was just about to get a coffee when i noticed a freshly made one already one my desk. Then i started to think that i was dreaming so i did an "RC" by trying to spawn a biscuit because i wanted one with my coffee. So the biscuit appeared.  ::banana:: 
I then became lucid and floated into my computer and was physically in the Gmod world, so i had a bit of fun. I got a bit carried away and lost lucidity and suddenly this bleeping noise came on and all i saw was a bluescreen error. :Eek:  I woke up and started kicking myself for not keeping control. :tongue2:

----------


## Jhony

Being in a school enviroment. My dream journal consists of about 50&#37; school related dreams and yet I still don't pick it up.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I go outside to see my two dogs rolling around on the ground, I shut the door and go back in, then I go back out, and my one dog is a giant ugly dog(they are both pugs, so this is odd...)

How could I possibly think that is real?

----------


## njmbb8

my alarm clock went off irl and in my dream there was an ambient alarm clock noise and everyone was talking about alarm clocks and waking up

----------


## yellowlight

I dreamed that fat 3-year-old ninjas wanted to take over DreamViews.

*shakes his head hopelessly*  ::roll::

----------


## madeofparts

I generally sort of know that I am dreaming in my dreams, but it is not a lucid kind of knowledge - It is bad because it stops me doing RC's as I already 'know' I am dreaming. Here are a couple - all the way through the dreams I am sort of aware I am dreaming... :Bang head: 

I was having this dream, but to edit most of it out... I had been reminded of illnesses/bugs, and I notice there is lots of snot that has been coming out of my nose and I think that is what you get for thinking about bugs in a dream - but I am not lucid. 
Another time I told this really funny joke and I thought 'I must remember this when I wake up' and carried on dreaming.. DOH!

----------


## tapanojum

I have one that takes the cake.

In my dream, my cousin and I are walking on the street and I ask him what he is doing here, he should be halfway around the world right now for a month. He tells me that he's back in town for a week, and heading back the following week. What I say next is word for word.

*Me*: _"huh? That's so weird... I know this feels and looks exactly like real life but I have a serious feeling it's a dream!"_

*Cousin*: _"Ahuh...sure"_

*Me*:_"I really think this is a dream, I'm going to do a couple Reality Che....*WAKE UP WAKE UP WAKE UP*_ 

Just as I'm trying to tell myself to do a reality check, a family member decides now is the perfect time for me to wake up.

She still doesn't quite understand how a person can be so angry at being awoken..

----------


## zeldafreak

About 4 days ago I had a dream where where almost every single sentence (that I remember) generally had the word "Lucid" or "Lucid dream" in it.

----------


## Supernova

a few nights ago, I was in a dream where the headphones from my cd player turned into a tiny creature that looked like the queen from the movie Aliens, but only about 8 inches tall, and started chasing me.

----------


## Sabre2552

A few nights ago, I was dreaming about walking outside my house at night, and looking around I was like "Hmm... Am I dreaming? Nah, it's too realistic."  :Sad:

----------


## khh

I was in my bed, and I realized that I was awake. So I decided to DIELD. When I relaxed I felt as if I was tipping over to one side, even though I could feel the bed against my back. Suddenly I tipped out of bed and roceted into the wall next to it. The world looked really hazy, kinda like in LOTR when Frodo puts on the ring. My limbs felt all strange, so I figured I'd rolled out of bed while still being in SP. I did the pinch-nose RC, but since I expected to be awake it failed. After that I went on with a non lucid dream.
-.-

----------


## redback122

I was in my backyard. then this aboriginal walked up to me and said "this is a lucid dream brah" or something along the lines of that, Then he ran off.

----------


## unknowndreamer

Let's see:
I've talked to wolves, been with a group of dragons, and have breathed underwater not even thinking once to do a RC

----------


## Zeldanerd5

Well i tend to breathe underwater alot and not tell im in a dream.

----------


## ColinE

In a dream I had a couple nights ago, I tackled a zombie and it turned into a deflated balloon. Don't know how I didn't realize I was dreaming on that one.

----------


## Hollings

I fell through the floor of a train.

i was preety angry because i had to wait for antoher one

----------


## Mogzy92

Well, this isnt so much missing but rather spoiling my lucidity...

last night was my 4th lucid, and i finally managed to gain some control. I flew for the first time, pretty well i might add  ::D:  and smashed my sink RAWRR  and jumped through my window (there was a split second where i got nervous doing this, and my leg got caught and i hung upsidedown for a bit, attracting laughter. But i let myself fall and i flewww)
anyways, i was flying and i suddenly got a computer pop up asking if i wanted to end lucidity  Yes / No . Me being a tit decided to try No 1. to see if i could resisit it and stay lucid   and 2. to see if i actually stopped being lucid... which i did

----------


## AngelZlayer

Yesterday night I was kidnapped by a talking bear. My dream-me found it perfectly normal, appearently.

----------


## lutscher91

> Yesterday night I was kidnapped by a talking bear. My dream-me found it perfectly normal, appearently.



Almost the same here. I was attacked by a polar bear. Just killed it with a knife  :tongue2:  Stupid^^ But I´m a beginner so I think I will be able to handle it soon.

----------


## Alski

The other night I was buying a chocolate bar from the black market...

And I did an RC, and my hands were like spider hands

But of course I thought to myself, "Hmm, nothins wrong here"

----------


## Alexanderctk

I had a dream I was delivering raw chicken wings with my papers. 

But i'm a beginner.

----------


## Sasuke

Ohh god, if i had a penny for every time this has happened. Right:

1. Iv'e been running around a labratory asking people where the wator was.
2. iv'e been chillin with lady gaga in a gay club.
3. iv'e been fishing out of a boing 747 catching lobsters whilst flying over france?
4. iv'e been morphing into many diffrent people and things to avoid being beaten up by some scary looking man.

----------


## Dawn.

I was in art class, for some reason, without any clothes on... No one seemed to notice, but I was humiliated. To reassure myself, I said "I swear, I'm dreaming right now." But, I didn't do any RCs so I stayed non-lucid.  :tongue2:

----------


## MrDamon

Looked in the mirror and saw the female version of myself (figured it was a once in a lifetime opportunity that very few people get to see their opposite self  ::disconcerted:: 

Cant remember the others right now but i've had some screamers lol

----------


## VampireLime17

Just last night, I was in a dream where I was looking for Adam Lambert at this premiere thing (If you don't know who he is, look him up  :smiley: ) and I ended up getting this other guy's autograph. I noticed he wrote his name as "Spongebob" and I was like "Wait, why did this guy say he was spongebob? Why do I want his autograph?" 
I TOTALLY should have done a RC, but I just shrugged it off and continued looking for Adam!! 
(which, I did end up getting Adam's autograph, in case you were curious ^^)

----------


## CWHunt456

WARNING: THIS IS VERY RANDOM

I happened to have my sisters birthday at a Wendys drive-in during a 10 tornado flying about, and I was angry because the mall would probably close because of this and my friends would die.  Then I go to school in the morning on a mountain and go on a ride home with my friends in a plane because they live over mountains so they can't take a bus.  Then my friends say not to open the escape door and one does and I have to save him and in the end we go to the Wendys Drive-in for lunch as my friend says, "I just got a lucid dream book from the mall wanna see?"
I then yell at him, "I wanted to buy that," and suddenly wake up.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I take a teleporter to a football game and when I get there I tell my cousin (who went with me) that it felt like starting of Sleep Paralysis and she says that she had a lucid dream doing that.

The teleporting did feel like sleep paralysis though

----------


## redisreddish

I was in a forest with the Cullen family from Twilight, and Jasper suddenly looks at me and says, 
Jasper: I think you're dreaming.
Me: Probably.
Jasper: That means you can do whatever you want.
Me: Yeah.
*some random girl walks by, and Jasper attacks her and runs off laughing*
Edward: You really are dreaming, you know.
Me: Whatever.

grr...

----------


## VampireLime17

^^haha that sucks. (But on the bright side, I love Twilight so that would be an awesome dream.)
 :smiley:

----------


## Supernova

the other night, I was having a really wierd dream.  At one point I stopped and decided to RC.  I pinched my nose but could only partly breathe through it so I assumed I wasn't holding my nose all the way shut.  I then looked at my hands which I thought were normal (thinking back I realize one was pale white then color returned to it), then tried to push my finger through my palm which failed.   ::doh::

----------


## Syruplord

lol...last night I became semi-lucid for a bit and was doing some reality checks and they didn't seem to work. So next I started telling my friend all about lucid dreaming and how it's so amazing, and that I was going to try, so I laid down on the couch and closed my eyes and felt like I was already falling into deep sleep and was already having a lucid dream...

Then I woke up hahah

----------


## OfficerFlake

One of m recents:

I was on a bus, discussing witha random person and the driver, about LD methods... they were called VFA-16,VFA-24...32,48 and 64. I had no idea what 24 was so i asked about it... they said nothing either...

I beleive I went into further elaboration, talking about WILD's and DILDs and crap specific to each other...

I hated myself in the morning.

----------


## redisreddish

> ^^haha that sucks. (But on the bright side, I love Twilight so that would be an awesome dream.)



that's why i wasn't mad after i woke up, i was too happy about the cullens being there  :smiley: 

had another one:

after losing a race to Edward Cullen, he laughs at me and says,
Edward: Ha! You can't even run as fast as me in your dreams!

----------


## Julia

> I was in a forest with the Cullen family from Twilight, and Jasper suddenly looks at me and says, 
> Jasper: I think you're dreaming.
> Me: Probably.
> Jasper: That means you can do whatever you want.
> Me: Yeah.
> *some random girl walks by, and Jasper attacks her and runs off laughing*
> Edward: You really are dreaming, you know.
> Me: Whatever.
> 
> grr...



That's hilarious....they even told you you were dreaming. ::D: 

I once had a dream where I was running through a decript building banging on doors yelling that the test time was up. And then a mad scientist ran in and started strangling this guy telling him he shouldn't hit on freshmen. 
I was just like: "woah, what if he kills him?" and then I shrugged it off.

----------


## DreamTheater

I was at an assembly for latin students and I thought there are many people not from latin... hmm... but its a dream so I guess it's ok.  Then the dream continued without me being lucid.

Last night I was dreaming hoping there would be an even number of bread loaves so that I could have a lucid dream

----------


## LucidOnion

Having a false awakening, and outside my window was pure white. I told myself "Trippy, I must be dreaming!" And my brother came downstairs (in my dream) and told me: "Cool, you must be lucid. But when will you wake up?" And I woke up. I could of punched myself.

----------


## Alexanderctk

I was in a dream where I had just killed a fat lady who tried to take over my house. I set her jacket on fire then I said, "Man, I should really write this in my dream journal."

----------


## TikiXxXRocker

Oh gosh, sooooo many of my dreams are really confusing and freaky and unreal... and I never realize I'm only dreaming. Actually now that I think about it, when I realize I'm dreaming is in the most normal situations. hahaha

----------


## TikiXxXRocker

> Last night I was dreaming hoping there would be an even number of bread loaves so that I could have a lucid dream



I'm sorry, but that made me laugh really hard. Tehehe. But I've done things like that in dreams before, too.  =P

----------


## David7

The world is ending and there's green aurora borealis in the sky and a rumbling earthquake. I say, "This is such a sad movie," and then I wake up. So in short, I assumed my dream was a movie instead of a dream.

----------


## Megan21

I was talking to someone, and every time id turn and look back, there hair would be a different length...=[ i should have cought on lol

----------


## DreamTheater

I just become lucid because a dog does a front flip

but then I immediately have a false awakening.  I start debating whether I'm still dreaming or awake, but it is so realistic- my room looks completely normal and I was even in the same position in bed that I fell asleep in.

The only thing different was that I could see holographic.

I can't believe I didn't catch that!!!!!

----------


## FortressForever

This was quite a while ago, but it's still my best example.

I had a dream where I was at my house and there were a bunch of strangers there. I didn't think that was strange because i knew we were having some sort of party. I then walk into my living room and this guy was in there and he told me that I should float across the room. I did exactly that, floated across the room and hit the wall so hard i bounced off as if the wall was rubber. I then landed back at the place i started from and said to the man "This is not a dream because I bounced off the wall."

----------


## -Blakren-

Well... I was at this cool beach place with huge waves, and I went up these stairs and turned left in a walk way. At the end of it, in this grass bed, I found this glowing blue rock. It was very smooth and had stars in it. My friend was behind me and said it was a friendship rock. I can't believe I didn't RC : /

----------


## Bizarre Jester

I run and my feet move off the ground and I'm gliding in the air. This happens a lot. The other day I finally became lucid after realizing, in the waking world that doesn't happen.

----------


## RockNRoller123

In a dream a girl I know in reality came up to me said to me, "Relax... It's just a dream" and I didn't listen. It was during the EPIC DREAM (the one in my signature).

----------


## Aspartamebraintumor

This one happened to me last night actually... In waking life the night before I was at some get-together with drinks and grilling. The alpha males all decided they were gonna go to the bar and pick up girls. The rest of us were uncomfortable with this idea cause we are socially inept, so we ended up going home. That night I remember thinking to myself many times over, "Why do I suck so much? When am I gonna stop being a loser?" So when it was time for sleep, I practiced MILD and had a dream where I was aparently socially outgoing. I was hanging out with some friends in an extremely wealthy neighborhood near a city, crashing random parties in every house. I remember having a great time, meeting awesome women that were actually into me. At the one party I remember flirting with a goth type chick and told her I liked her tongue ring. For some reason I reached out and touched the ring and she started sucking on my finger, which turned me on. Anyways.. after that party I remember chilling on the corner of a blvd. in the fancy neighborhood with a friend, drinking a beer. As we were talking, I remember the strange realization come over me that I didn't know where I was or how I got there. I asked my friend and he told me simply, "Man... you're in the 'hood. That's where you are." So instead of using my suspicions to become lucid, the dream continued and I woke up shortly later.

----------


## blackirises

first of all, its not uncommon for me to have dreams where I look completely different.  In fact, its more uncommon for me to notice that it is unusual to suddenly have a completely different appearance.  Usually my difference in appearance is racial.  I'm almost entirely sure that its because I'm darker, in a way where people can tell I'm not fully white, but not in a way where they can tell what I am, so I commonly have people making various guesses about my nationality.  You name it and someone has guessed it: Asian, black, pacific islander, latina, egyptian, native american, indian, etc, etc.

Anyway, last night in a dream I looked down at my arm to notice that I was black.  I thought to myself that it was strange, and asked the guy I was talking to about it.  He smirked at me and said jokingly that it was because I was hanging out with so many black people (a reference to a retort I commonly make when people say that being accepting of gays makes more people gay, to which I commonly reply.  "You're right.  If I hang out with black people, I turn black.  And if I hang out with tall people, I get taller.  its totally not possibly to retain your individuality while being friends with someone else.").  I rolled my eyes and went on with the dream.

And as if that isn't a stupid enough way to miss becoming lucid, I missed it AGAIN!

I was talking to him, and felt a strange connection like one I don't normally feel with people.  I knew him on a deeper level, but I couldn't figure out how, so I asked him.  He looked at me with that same smirk and said, "You really don't know?"

I went on to tell him that I knew that I knew him, but I didn't know his name or recognize his face, so I suspected he wasn't someone I knew in waking reality.  GAH!  I knew that I was dreaming, but wasn't paying enough attention to that to realize I could become lucid.  xPPPPPP

----------


## redisreddish

I was breathing underwater for a while, and when I came up I just said, "Well, that's interesting." I then fell off a bride, found various celebrities standing around my house, and watched someone fly around. Didn't even consider a RC.

----------


## IWillBeLight

Onetime I was discusing with my friends about how I was dreaming.. when I realized I was dreaming, I turned and something caught my attention.

epic fail  :Sad:

----------


## mrdeano

This morning I was in SP and about to enter a LD. But i thought my dad walked into the room so I woke myself up =/

----------


## Alexanderctk

This large guy threw scissors and sliced my leg. He was trying to find a gun to shoot me because I stole food from his BBQ. He's trying to find a gun, i'm trying to wake myself up, then I thought, "No, don't wake up, try to have a lucid dream." But I was too scared.

----------


## Mrlittlecrazy

whats WILD

----------


## Mrlittlecrazy

sorry im new to this stuff

----------


## no-Name

> sorry im new to this stuff



Check this out, MrLC
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=2954

----------


## LucidDreamer15

Well I remember blacking out while saying I'm dreaming and I didn't even increase my clarity which I should of  :Sad: .

----------


## paps8

This is a nice thread. Ive had this happen a million times. Once I was at the gym getting ready to do squats and my friend that moved away years ago kept sliding pizza under my feet and I would go apeshit and flip out on him and the process would keep playing over and over again but i never caught on lol.

----------


## Tushix

About 5 months ago before I knew what LD was I had a dream I had wings and was flying around my school o.0
I should have realized without a RC...

----------


## Jeff777

Last night I dreamt I was frantically trying to reach my mother on her cellular phone.  I attempting to use my cellular phone to do this.  As I was punching in the numbers, the numbers would show up incorrectly on the screen.  I grew very...very...frustrated while doing this and I was (needless to say) beyond pissed.

----------


## Elucive

> Last night I dreamt I was frantically trying to reach my mother on her cellular phone.  I attempting to use my cellular phone to do this.  As I was punching in the numbers, the numbers would show up incorrectly on the screen.  I grew very...very...frustrated while doing this and I was (needless to say) beyond pissed.



YES. That is the most frustrating thing ever. I had a dream where my apartment was being robbed, and I was trying so hard to dial 911, but the numbers weren't showing up.

----------


## Tushix

I tryed to get an LD for the first time last night. I used WBTB and I was dreaming that a girl crashed a mario kart (like a real one) into the car next to me o.0. I was surprised and forgot to do an RC but I'm a newb :p

----------


## [email protected]

funny thread. I had a dream once that I was writing a dream journal.....and then I woke up and said what tha hell, man!?!

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I once had a false awakening, and honestly asked myself if I was dreaming.  My mom was in the room, so I asked her, she said no  :tongue2: .  So, I never became lucid.

Lately though, if I ask myself, well really, I don't ask myself anymore.  If I get the thought, then I know that I am dreaming, because I never get that thought in RL (not that I don't ever RC).  I just KNOW.

----------


## The Pinsir

My biggest dream sign is seeing people from high school. It happens ALL THE TIME. Last week, I was (in a dream) walking from my school cafeteria, and on the way back to my dorm, and two very attractive girls from high shool were standing there, stripping in the street. I go to talk to them, and they come back to my dorm with me...

*FACEPALM*

----------


## Goldenheart

I had a dream that I was cold, took down the drapes to use as a blanket, then went back to bed thinking, 'NOW I can have a lucid dream!'.

----------


## Windowlicker

> I had a real stupid one last night, I woke up and when I was going back to sleep I kept repeating in my head 'I will recognize that I am dreaming' over and over again... so I finally went into my dream state and the first part of my dream I can remember is me saying 'damnit, cant fall asleep better go to the bar...' and my dream picks up with me at a bar.... 
> 
> I woke up after that dream and could have slapped myself for missing it.. haha



haha, sounds like your dream was making a joke to me.  :]

----------


## Vranna

I was dreaming I was walking around a bit and suddenly people started running and screaming around. So I ask what happend. They told me the third world war had begun. So I replied: "Relax, this is just a dream. You can't get hurt. I'm dreaming, nothing will happen to you." Somehow I said this without being lucid. And all of the peope got really angry at me for not taking them serious. (Is that a good english sentence?)

----------


## jbaylies

> And all of the peope got really angry at me for not taking them serious. (Is that a good english sentence?)



Should be:

...angry at me for not taking them serious*ly*.

 :smiley:

----------


## beachgirl

Ok - this AM: I was brushing my (deceased) cat. I know i would have caught on in seconds!!! _But for some crazy reason, i dreamt that my alarm went off right before my cat showed up,_ so after petting him for a bit (and not taking that as a cue to go LUCID!) i decided i better wake up!!! Yikes!!! How do you deal with that??? (Next time, go with the fact that I am brushing my deceased cat and screw the alarm, right? - even if i do need to wake up when the alarm really does go off!)

----------


## beachgirl

ps what a great thead!

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

Ha ha, I knew I'd be contributing to this thread soon!

I think my subconscious was having a joke with me last night - it took all my (some only tentatively considered) dreamsigns, my prospective memory-training subjects (dogs, adverts, cars) and put them all in one dream!

And then towards the end of the dream my subconscious really stuck the knife in: I went to a market, saw a stall with incense, buddha statues etc, turned round to my gf and said, "Hey, I might be able to find something here to help with my lucid dreaming."

No RC! ::roll::

----------


## ChristofferC

I hate it when I think "This can't possibly be happening. It must be fake." in a dream and still don't get that it's a dream.

----------


## beachgirl

Now i don't feel so stupid missing my dream sign and believing the PHONY alarm clock instead. Thanks for the good laugh!!!

----------


## Niveus

I once dreamed I was running away from some mobster, and while doing so I came across an italian restaurant patio filled with rows and rows of tables that were far too clsoe together.  I jumped as high as I could and cleared the entire patio.  I thought, "Oh score, I'm just dreaming" and figured I'd stay in the air.  At that moment a pink bunny on the floor said, "no... you're not."  I believed him, fell, and woke up.

----------


## sheogorath

a few years ago i had a dream that i was jango fet, and i was flying around in a get pack in my room. I flew through a hole in the celing and flew around outside, but he grass was a strange blue color.

I didnt get mad then, but  now i think back and get frustrated at how THAT was not apparent.

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

Last night I had a dream in which I washed my hands while actually paying attention to them and the sink. I can't stop thinking about the mangled mess fingers and palms my hands must've been in my dream and why I just ignored it and kept on dreaming. AHHH, frustrating...

----------


## Reality's Flaw

Ok, one time a good while back, I had one of my "I have to go back and finish highschool again" dreams. However, the strange thing was that I was dressed in my work cloths I wear at my job. I was talking to someone in the hall which I worked with at the time in real life. 

In a sort of strange way, she referred to what I was wearing and said, "It seems a bit odd, don't you think?" It was like she was trying to give me some kind of hint that there was something that didn't make sense about the situation.

Only after I awoke did I realize it must have been my subconsious trying to give me a clue that I was in a dream!

----------


## Maria92

Just last night, I was standing in a building that could only exist in my dreams, and I had actually visited it before in my dreams. I was actually standing there, going, "I've been here before in my dreams," but it never clicked. Stupid! Stupid!  :Bang head:   :Pissed:   ::doh::

----------


## Ithil

I was talking with someone about lucid dreams, and I suggested her to visit this forum...  :Bang head:

----------


## NewVamp

The other morning I'd already woken up 3 times with sleep paralyisis, then in my dream i was paralysed on the floor, and when i could finally move someone asked me what just happened, and I said "oh that was just sleep paralysis, it happens to me a lot."
Then I woke up again, in SP, and wished I could move just so I could smack myself.

----------


## Kexo

I was skiing down the hill and the skis began to break on both ends, so I ended up riding two maybe 40 cm long planks. I looked at them and said to myself "Why bother, I am dreaming." without actually realizing it.  :Bang head:

----------


## ChristofferC

In a dream last night I was literally thinking "This can't possibly happen in real life. It must be a dream!" and I still didn't become lucid.  ::?:

----------


## Tushix

Last night I was talking to my friend telling him I was having a lucid dream... I wasn't lucid nor did I realize it was a dream >.>

----------


## Mzzkc

Behold: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...8&postcount=47

Yeah, that whole thing was non-lucid. I feel pretty dumb.

----------


## Kiwi`

My dumbest has to be once in a FA checking my watch and deciding it couldn't possibly be a dream because it was counting away perfectly and the light seemed to work fine, which usually doesn't happen for me. It wasn't until I woke up that I realised it was the minutes part ticking away every second and not the seconds. I don't think I even got around to looking at the seconds before deciding I must've been awake

----------


## Nicky the nodreamer

One tiime i was wlaking down a street i got shot in the hand by a rocket launcher the rocket deflects hits a giant chicken and confetti coems out i didnt think this was wierd and kept walking >.>

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

Truly unbelievable last night!

In EWOLD, in the dream catergories section, there's a dream example, "Madonna is in my kitchen".

Well, last night she was in mine! She was helping me put up scaffolding.

It was after WBTB too, and I didn't RC. ::embarrassed::

----------


## Kexo

I've done my RC with negative outcome and said "Shame I haven't done it few moments ago, I was dreaming back then! Now I'm awake again."

 :Sad:  But the LD wouldn't last long, my alarm gone off a while after that.

----------


## SkinnyBill

So, theres this videogame series i love called 'Kingdom hearts' and a few weeks back, the latest one was released on DS. At the time i was reaaly looking foreward to getting it.

So i was in a railway station, and i  just decided, "ok, im going to do an RC", then i saw this game on display and i just went 'oohh look kingdom hearts omg omg omg..." etc. and forgot about the RC

i sooo kicked myself when i got up.

also, some other time i was just wondering around, really bored. So i started jumping (in the middle of the road (!)) and i jumped really high, like 60ft into the air, and landed fine, then jumped again, but this time, i deliberatley landed on my face, just to see if it would hurt. It diddnt hurt, and somehow i never thought i was dreaming

----------


## Michaeljp86

> So i started jumping (in the middle of the road (!)) and i jumped really high, like 60ft into the air, and landed fine, then jumped again, but this time, i deliberatley landed on my face, just to see if it would hurt. It diddnt hurt, and somehow i never thought i was dreaming



I do that all the time, no pain but I still think like its real. All I can think about is my back is broke or now Im dead. A few days ago I was walking up the basement stairs. I was about half way up and looked up and my mom was at the top of the stairs and pointing a pistol and me and shot me right in the head. Everything was black, I woke up soon after that but thought she probably wants to do that for real.  ::D:

----------


## Conzo

> ...my mom was at the top of the stairs and pointing a pistol and me and shot me right in the head. Everything was black, I woke up soon after that but thought she probably wants to do that for real.



Wow that must have been freaky. 

I  had a dream where I had a jetpack and was flying around shooting people I hated. And I guess my mind took that as real.  ::shock::

----------


## Michaeljp86

> Wow that must have been freaky. 
> 
> I  had a dream where I had a jetpack and was flying around shooting people I hated. And I guess my mind took that as real.



My mom is scared of a rubber band gun, you would think I would have realized it was a dream when I seen she had a real gun. I dont think I ever killed anyone before in a dream. A few month ago I had a dream where somone was stealing tools from my dads truck and I took off after him. Then he ran to some guy I kindof know who lives in a apartment and they were trying to kill me with these little needle things they would fling at me and they would stick in my skin. I ran far enough where these needle things couldnt get me and I picked up a big chunk of broken asphalt and hit the guy with it. When he was trying to get back up and ran up the hill and started beating him. There was a piece of rusted chain laying in the grass and I picked that up and beat him to a pulp. I was thinking I probably killed him.

I had another dream I was a soldier in WW2 running from 2 nazis, they got me before I got them. :Sad:

----------


## knecht

Think I've had the best one...

I was in a hot air balloon, the instructor actually told me "Make sure you do at least 4 Reality Checks looking out of every side of the balloon", but I went "No need, I'm obviously awake..."

 :Sad:

----------


## Michaeljp86

> Think I've had the best one...
> 
> I was in a hot air balloon, the instructor actually told me "Make sure you do at least 4 Reality Checks looking out of every side of the balloon", but I went "No need, I'm obviously awake..."



 ::D:

----------


## lucidmaster

I remember this stupid dream where I sat in a white seat saying to my self when will I wake up!? I remember saying wtf this is a boring dream.
but the stupid thing is even though I i knew it was a boring dream it never ocered to me. so when I woke up I got so pissed I put pepper in my eyes (probable not the smartest idea) but it just got me sooo pissed!

----------


## Michaeljp86

> I remember this stupid dream where I sat in a white seat saying to my self when will I wake up!? I remember saying wtf this is a boring dream.
> but the stupid thing is even though I i knew it was a boring dream it never ocered to me. so when I woke up I got so pissed I put pepper in my eyes (probable not the smartest idea) but it just got me sooo pissed!



 ::shock:: 


One time I had a dream I was standing by a tractor that was running. There was some other guy there. I guess I was going to run the tractor because this guy told me to make sure Im not asleep. I just thought why would I be sleeping, what a idiot.  ::lol::

----------


## bengron

I was in a classroom and I was giving a lecture about lucid dreaming. Even how to do reality checks. I never though to do one.

----------


## Tushix

Running uber slow while someone was walking and catching up to me  :Sad:  Freaky

----------


## Michaeljp86

One of my favorites when I knew I was dreaming is I was in a house of someone I know. I walked into a different room then was in a school, Im not sure if it was a high school or college. Since it wasnt my school I thought it would be funny to go to class and be a jerk to the teacher. Me and the teacher got in a fight. I knocked him across the room with a chair and got the heck out of there. That little japanese guy got pretty wild.  ::lol::

----------


## timmytank

One time in my dream I looked under my shirt and I had a six pack. HAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## lilacalil

A dream sign of mine is realizing I'm dreaming - I get this a few times a week yet it never makes me lucid. I've been trying hard the past four days or so b/c I just fully discovered LD, but despite the sign recurring in three of the four nights nothing happened, whatsoever. I even had a dream I was a DC trying to have a lucid dream, lmao.

----------


## TheDreamKing

I had a dream I was in my sister car in the back seat and the car was park in front of a Dunkin Donut shop and a cop came by and open the door and place a shopping bag right next to me and left. I didn't check the bag or anything but felt it was weird, than another cop came and sat right in the driver's sit taking his time like the car was his or something. So I was scare because he didn't notice that I was in the back seat so I didn't say anything and was just in shock to what I'm seeing. Than all of a sudden I did a reality check saying to myself, "Is this a dream, this must be a dream" and I still failed to become Lucid and I woke up...

----------


## RandomNumber677

Suddenly thinking "I know, while I'm dreaming, I'll keep remembering what's going on over and over again in my head so that I will remember it when I wake up!"

I didn't become lucid AND I forgot the dream afterwards...

----------


## Urban Ninja

I didn't do a RC... but in a dream of mine last night I did say to myself "Dam, I'm awake right now, but when I dream tonight I'll become lucid"  :tongue2:

----------


## THELUKESTIR

Last night I dreamt about a plasma pistol from halo, I didn't think this was odd until it started shooting not plasma but fire. I thought "thats not how it works in "real life"" lol

----------


## Gemetria

I had a FA and a whole conversation with my dad about Lucid Dreaming. lols.

----------


## Michaeljp86

> Last night I dreamt about a plasma pistol from halo, I didn't think this was odd until it started shooting not plasma but fire. I thought "thats not how it works in "real life"" lol



I got the game hitman and loved it so I ended up getting all of them. I was dreaming and it was just like normal everyday stuff going on but I was bald and when I looked at someone there was a croaahair on their head.  ::shock::  I was thinking I must be playing that game to much.

----------


## The Silver Bullet

Last night I had a dream were I was at my school and there was a drug officer giving everybody the "Don't do drugs" speech. So I pulled out some crack out of my pocket, which looked like a red jawbreaker, then I licked it and it tasted like pure suger. Then I ate some weed. I have never did or plan on doing crack so I don't know how I missed that opportunity last night.

----------


## Conzo

I met someone in my dream who also knew about lucid dreaming. I then starting joking around with him saying, "Do reality checks!" I then even proceded to say "Pinch your nose!" while doing it at the same time. "Look at the time twice!" I then looked at a digital clock, looked away, looked at it again. I did two freakin reality checks in my dream, talked about being lucid, and all this didn't make me lucid. This sucks.

----------


## THELUKESTIR

Lol that sucks, how did you not notice after doing the checks O_O

----------


## RandomNumber677

> Lol that sucks, how did you not notice after doing the checks O_O



Reality checks usually need a state of awareness but the situation he was in in the dream made him do it jokingly with no thought about it probably.

----------


## Conzo

> Reality checks usually need a state of awareness but the situation he was in in the dream made him do it jokingly with no thought about it probably.



That's right. I didn't do the reality checks to check if I was dreaming or not, I was doing them jokingly. I also didn't even notice that I would breathe with my nose plugged because I was so excited to meet someone else that knew about lucid dreaming that I wasn't even paying attention.

----------


## Knon

Well I don't usually miss becoming lucid, nor do I have any tricks for becoming lucid I simply tell myself i'm going to have a dream and become lucid and at the start of dreams i become lucid in I just simply realize i'm dreaming.

----------


## scratchtp

In one dream I had, a friend of mine and I were having a party and we were waiting on a catering person to show up with food.  The person showed up and it was the same friend...  And instead of asking myself why in the world there were two of the same person in existence, I turned to the original friend i was holding the party with and told her "you didnt tell me you worked for a catering company! we could have spent a lot less money."
I felt really dumb when I woke up.
In another dream I had I was leaving a class and going down some stairs and there was a gigantic cardboard box blocking the way (around 20 feet long 10 feet wide and 10 feet tall) and I just got really annoyed my college would leave a box like this blocking the way as I climbed over it.  I kind of wish I could go back to that dream and check in the box to see what my subconscious would fill it with...

----------


## I_C_U

Ok, here's one ...

I once had a false awakening I was REALLY sick. I went to my dad and told him I can't go to school cuz i'm sick, but he said ' how are u sick when ur just dreaming '

The whole dream paused, trying to make me notice but I didn't ...

ARRGGH !! I hit myself so hard when I woke up.
( This my first post cuz I couldn't make a new thread at the newbe section ( PC problem ) )

So hi every one  ::-P:

----------


## Ravenpulse

Years ago before I knew about lucid dreaming I had a dream that I was locked in my cousins basement when I realized, "shit I'm in a dream, now I'm gonna have to wait till I wake up to get outta here" so I just sat in a chair waiting for the dream to end. If I only knew the things I could do!

----------


## Maria92

::welcome::  to everyone on this page!  :smiley:

----------


## Michaeljp86

I had one this morning, I was at some place that sells gravel. I had the little grey cat named smokey with me. I was thinking why would I be standing at a place that sells gravel with the cat. I kept thinking its a dream but woke up.

----------


## AndresLD

Well, I was in a dream where my friends and I were playing soccer. My friend kicked the ball and it got stuck in the door handle of a house. We all ran into my house (my house which looks nothing like my house) and my friend went over, opened the door in which the ball was stuck, grabbed the ball and ran to my house. A woman came out of that house, went up to us and told us to give her back her arm (her left arm was missing) we look at some stairs at my house, and there it was, her arm, crawling towards us. She picks her arm up and attaches it to her shoulder. I thought, maybe I should do a RC, and then my friend said, "don't even bother, it obviously isn't a dream" so I didn't do a RC. When I woke up I thought, how on earth didn't I become lucid.

----------


## Kexo

> "don't even bother, it obviously isn't a dream"



I hate those cunning DCs  ::D:  But not all of them are bad, my last LD was partially induced by my brotherDC  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

Recently I was running down the street. I said outloud:
"Why is it that I have so much trouble running everytime I am in a dream," but it didn't even occur to me that I was asleep. Stupid.

----------


## AndresLD

> Recently I was running down the street. I said outloud:
> "Why is it that I have so much trouble running everytime I am in a dream," but it didn't even occur to me that I was asleep. Stupid.



Something similar to this happened to me last week:
I was being held captive in some war, and a guy was pointing a gun at me deciding whether to kill me or not, I started talking non-sense with him and thought "Maybe if I keep wasting his time my dream scenario will change" however I had no idea I was dreaming lol, it was weird

----------


## Loaf

Heh. Makes me wonder if all these RCs during the day will even help me with DILD.

----------


## Maria92

> Heh. Makes me wonder if all these RCs during the day will even help me with DILD.



Yeah, I prefer to couple them with MILD. Autosuggestion is a very powerful tool; essentially, you talk yourself into stuff, which is why it works the way it does. If you tell yourself you're dreaming often enough, you actually begin to believe it on some level, and it helps you approach the world in a more observant manner...

----------


## Serenity

I definitely need to start doing some reality checks in real life to make it something I would think about when I'm asleep. What I great idea! All my LD's to date have been randomly triggered, though it's usually because I don't like having nightmares, so I usually take control enough to change the plot.

Anyways, some dream signs I've missed... geez just yesterday morning, I dreamed I was visiting my mum at work and... she doesn't work.

Anytime I'm in a public place naked (I don't get drunk enough for this to potentially happen IRL lol)

Any dream where I'm using super powers and I don't LD... this really needs to be looked into

I don't yet have kids, but I had an infant in my dream who was capable of walking and talking...

Things like that...

----------


## warpio

In some of my dreams a common sign I have is I'm looking for a clock, but I can't find one or the clock somehow "forbidden" to look at... I usually get some sense of excitement but don't remember what it was about. I think this was probably because I became lucid for a moment and then forgot about it for the rest of the dream.

Weird... thinking about this I must've had quite a few partly lucid dreams where I didn't remember becoming lucid.

----------


## deepsleep

> Hehe, great thread.
> 
> I had a dream where I was pregnant ('I'm an 18 year old guy), and this flap opened in my stomach where, instead of a baby coming out, chocolate bars came out. And my brother wanted the Turkish delight. How the hell did I not become lucid?!



Lol'd

I was shooting at aliens coming down from the sky and a fat old woman shot me with a bb rifle.
HOW DID I NOT REALIZE I WAS DREAMING?

----------


## Maria92

Do I sense a catch-phrase for this thread?

I was having this dream where Mzzkc was summoning Flintstone-style dinosaurs from a time portal. HOW DID I NOT BECOME LUCID?

----------


## Kexo

I had a dream where I found 1,5m no-tobacco joint and it was trying to run away from me. HOW DID I NOT BECOME LUCID?  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## topten35

There are only two ways that i always miss becoming lucid when i do miss becoming lucid, the main reason is by letting what a dc say stop me from doing what i want to do, then i loose lucidity, and the next one is by missing my obvious dream sign.

----------


## AndresLD

Me and my friends were on some weird wood boards, being pulled by flying whales (yes flying whales), and chased by Hitler on a speed boat. He was shooting us, but he wasnt shooting bullets at us, but rather pokeballs. We got away from Hitler, and my friend and I started doing C-walk, except we were wearing roller skates. After that, Dinosaurs came off a cloud and started humping each other, and we all lived.... eerrrrrr... happily ever after?
HOW DID I NOT BECOME LUCID?

----------


## dalziel

I was walking down the street at night talking to someone when a UFO appeared in the sky. UFOs are probably my most common dreamsign. I then turned around to talk to the DC about how important it is I do a reality check every single time I happen to see a UFO and something like it. Damn DC was really supportive aswell. 

Many times I had dreams telling people about this brilliant lucid dreaming i've been doing - only to wake up and realise that it was itself a dream.

I recently had a dream where there were tons and tons of stars, and I thought now thats really odd. I continued in the dream to try and find a constellation but there was a ridiculous amount of stars so I couldn't find it. Then all of a sudden the stars decided to label themselves in nice glowing writing so I could see them. I then turned around to take a pencil photograph of my cat by holding a piece of paper towards it, and watched my boots melt into the floor.

Sometimes you can't help but think theres no hope when you miss things like this haha.

----------


## kritter

First post here. I am in the processes of learning to become lucid. Last night I had a dream where I was blatantly hitting some one in the face on the ground repeatedly with the edge of a blunt sword and it was as if I was hitting rock or steel the sword would just bounce off leaving this person's face unmarked. I remember questioning myself in my dream why this is not happening as it should. Woke up awhile later from the same dream and was really ticked, so obvious. If I only would have questioned the situation a bit longer...

----------


## Alexanderctk

A bunch of people and myself were racing to the top of a mountain. I took a shortcut and was ahead of everybody. There was a big crowd behind me; I threw up my middle fingers and kept walking. The path looked solid, but I fell. I fell off a cliff and landed flat on my face, but it didn't hurt.

I slapped myself when I woke up.

----------


## Ravenpulse

Here is a dream I had 2 weeks ago:
I walk into a store and as I browse products on the shelf, I see a box that says "Lucid Dreaming Kit, let your dreams come alive" I thought "heh I don't need that, that's for newbs" and just walked away, not even having the slightest thought I may be dreaming.

----------


## Puffin

A few months ago - I was at a mall, and I looked in a mirror. My head was gone! My neck went right up into my hair and skipped my face. It should've been a glaring obvious sign that I was dreaming, but I didn't become lucid.





> Recently I was running down the street. I said outloud:
> "Why is it that I have so much trouble running everytime I am in a dream," but it didn't even occur to me that I was asleep. Stupid.



I lol'd IRL. xD





> Ok, here's one ...
> 
> I once had a false awakening I was REALLY sick. I went to my dad and told him I can't go to school cuz i'm sick, but he said ' how are u sick when ur just dreaming '
> 
> The whole dream paused, trying to make me notice but I didn't ...
> 
> ARRGGH !! I hit myself so hard when I woke up.
> ( This my first post cuz I couldn't make a new thread at the newbe section ( PC problem ) )
> 
> So hi every one



I remember a few weeks ago that I was dreaming about being in my dad's house... Something looked funny about a certain closet I was looking at; it was under construction and the closet in the waking world wasn't. I was like, 'dad, why is this closet like that'? And he was like, 'because you're dreaming, silly!' Best thing of my life because I actually became fully lucid.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I was in a cafe discussing my dreamsigns, and said one of them was to suddenly get dizzy. Then I suddenly got dizzy. I was like "Obviously I'm not dreaming now, but that's exactly what it's like!"

----------


## AndresLD

Ugh, last night I had this dream where I was in this weird waterpark, it was kinda like a disco, but on water and it was really cool. I told to myself, next time I lucid dream, Ill go to a place like this one. Then I did a reality check (plugged my nose) and I was able to breathe, and I thought to myself "Damn, I hate when reality checks work in real life" I wanted to shoot myself when I woke up.

----------


## Serenity

Ughhh I just woke up from a dream where, I was trying to dial my boyfriend's cell number, and I kept screwing it up. Like I'd either dial most of it and hit the End button and erase it all, or I just wasn't even dialling the right phone number at all. I stopped walking, stared at my phone and thought, "Technology doesn't work properly in dreams. This has got to be a dream, that's why I'm having so much problems with my phone!" I looked around me for my first RC and thought, "Nah, everything looks too real to be a dream." And continued on walking.

What the hell!

----------


## Kraftwerk

I was dreaming once, and I look up and think "Hey... Its always overcast or dark in your dreams right? Its not usually sunny.. I might be dreaming!" I then said "But Im too lazy to RC so I won't bother" and continued on with the dream.

----------


## Loaf

> I was dreaming once, and I look up and think "Hey... Its always overcast or dark in your dreams right? Its not usually sunny.. I might be dreaming!" I then said "But Im too lazy to RC so I won't bother" and continued on with the dream.



Ha ha thats great!
For me my best RC recently is to ask myself if I am dreaming. Ever since I started its always seemed to happen in my dreams each night. Usually when I ask this I get a dizzying wave of consciousness immediately.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Ha ha thats great!
> For me my best RC recently is to ask myself if I am dreaming. Ever since I started its always seemed to happen in my dreams each night. Usually when I ask this I get a dizzying wave of consciousness immediately.



Thats how my first LD started 2 nights ago... I'll try more like these  :tongue2:

----------


## bewareofit1505

Last night I was trying to WILD and I remember my Dad coming into my room and yell at me to wake up and mow the back yard. I just kept my eyes closed and ignored him because I knew I didn't live with my parents anymore and he was distracting me from trying to lucid dream. I woke up and was so pissed but luckily when I fell back asleep it was into the same dream so I became lucid.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Last night I was trying to WILD and I remember my Dad coming into my room and yell at me to wake up and mow the back yard. I just kept my eyes closed and ignored him because I knew I didn't live with my parents anymore and he was distracting me from trying to lucid dream. I woke up and was so pissed but luckily when I fell back asleep it was into the same dream so I became lucid.



So he was a Hallucination?

----------


## bewareofit1505

> So he was a Hallucination?



yeah it was a hallucination.

----------


## DreämerZzz

The dreamsign that i missed that made me feel like a dumbass was when i went into a strange house i had never seen before. I remember entering the house and thinking, "yay finally this house!! i remember this house from my previous dreams."(That was the first time i shoulda done a rc) The second sign was seeing 4 dogs at the table in front of me, speaking to me, telling me that they are the father of 8 children and that 2 of their wives are blind. Now that was retarded and i should have recognized it -_-

----------


## panta-rei

> "yay finally this house!! i remember this house from my previous dreams."



I do this all the time.

----------


## Tushix

Lol, just tonight (in a dream) I was talking to a guy and he's like "My wife just admitted what she had done wrong in her journal" (I'm thinking "wow, they record wrong thing isn their journals?! I wonder if they have DJs...") He carrys on, "now that this is done I have this many lucid dreams a night" *shows me a piece of paper which has on it "12>_>_>*>*>*>*"
Me: OHHHH LUCKY

----------


## Box77

last month I was trying to show some figures I saw on a daylight fullmoon to a DC, when she started to yell out really louder: "Oh my god! I saw those figures during my dreams!". Then I told her: "Yes, but don't forget to question reality. Have you wondered if this is a dream?"
I didn't!!! ::yddd::

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

> Ugh, last night I had this dream where I was in this weird waterpark, it was kinda like a disco, but on water and it was really cool. I told to myself, next time I lucid dream, Ill go to a place like this one. Then I did a reality check (plugged my nose) and I was able to breathe, and I thought to myself "Damn, I hate when reality checks work in real life" I wanted to shoot myself when I woke up.







> I was dreaming once, and I look up and think "Hey... Its always overcast or dark in your dreams right? Its not usually sunny.. I might be dreaming!" I then said "But Im too lazy to RC so I won't bother" and continued on with the dream.







> Last night I was trying to WILD and I remember my Dad coming into my room and yell at me to wake up and mow the back yard. I just kept my eyes closed and ignored him because I knew I didn't live with my parents anymore and he was distracting me from trying to lucid dream. I woke up and was so pissed but luckily when I fell back asleep it was into the same dream so I became lucid.







> last month I was trying to show some figures I saw on a daylight fullmoon to a DC, when she started to yell out really louder: "Oh my god! I saw those figures during my dreams!". Then I told her: "Yes, but don't forget to question reality. Have you wondered if this is a dream?"
> I didn't!!!



Holy crap, those are hilarious! ::lol::  " 'Damn, I hate when reality checks work in real life' ".  Ha!

So, my worst one.  I was reading a Looney Toons DK book when I saw that one of the pictures had a caption that said 'lucid Daffy'.  So I was like, "Oh, that says lucid, like in a lucid dream! Huh!"  And I kept reading.  The picture even came alive, and I wasn't convinced.  I woke up in a daze for a moment, and when I remembered I thought ''DAMMIT''!

----------


## Loaf

> Holy crap, those are hilarious! " 'Damn, I hate when reality checks work in real life' ".  Ha!



That one is definitely the best.  ::D:

----------


## EW09

I remember a few....

My dream last night, I turned around and looked at my house then when I turned back around there was a carnival in my backyard where the woods were supposed to be.. like wtf, how did I not realize somethin was up??

Then, once I was underwater in a swimming pool breathing and I just thought it was cool, didn't really know I was in a dream...

vvvv These are from when I was young vvvv

Also, I levitated my swing set and was like "omg finally I learned that spell! (Harry Potter....); Another one like this... I was dueling Hermione lmao. I just kept doing the Leviouso (spelling?) spell to make her fly up.

----------


## Portalboat

I bought soda, popcorn, and candy for under 5 dollars.

----------


## Sora

I did a WILD, I did RCs and they failed, then my brother spawned from nowhere (he lives at 1h30 from my house) and said I don't need to be lucid to have fun and we went on an epic journey across de world.

----------


## EW09

wowww! Last night my friend asked me in my dream why I wasn't Lucid yet!! Come on... :[ Was only my second night trying though..

----------


## Captain Awesome

Hahah, awesome stuff guys and gals. 

I got  a few aswell:

I had a dream a while ago where i looked into the mirror and I had no skin.. I could see all my muscles and I got a bit freaked out and ran down and asked my mom what was wrong with me (shes a nurse) and she responded " Dont worry its just a side effect from the soup you ate for dinner. And I just tought: ah.. ok.



Also last night I were going in for a WILD after visiting the fourm.
Anyway It was all going really well, I was repating to myself: "When I am dreaming I will see my hands and realize i am dreaming."
after  some repeating I decided i wanted to try to choose out what kind of scene I was going to enter and I went for a sex dream with a hot girl I know.. as I entered the dream It felt like I was draged back out of the scene and  a bright light started growing really fast then it sounded like something short-circuited and it felt like i had seen the light behind me and when I opened my eyes in shock right after, it felt as if they had been staring in to the back of my head and rolled back forth when I opened them :S did a reality check but apears I was awake.. I'm not 100% sure that I woke up though, might have been a BTB / FA? (not quite steady on the meaning of those two  :tongue2: ) because I went back to sleep again after a while.  :tongue2: 

Ether way It was really freaky heeheh  :smiley: 

after going back to sleep I had a dream where I dreamt I was fighting Zombies inspired by L4D (left 4 dead) apearently but I some way was affected by starwars and Gears of war at the same time.. because after a while the monsters that came in waves from a coridor seemed to turn into robots and all of a suden I got these two small objects that I could atach to the palm of my hands and use as lazer guns. It was really neat, was almost like casting spells  ::D:  but after a while the coridor changed into a white marbel coridor that was somewhat bigger and white curtains came down just in time to seperate me and a metal / zombie cat .. I backed up abit and noticed that my orblike lazer guns were not working and so I decided I'd just kick the robot really hard in the face.. but just after I kicked it in the face I tought to myself for some readson: HEY! what if that wasnt a monster but my cat? So I lifted up the curtain and saw my cat lying there bleeding and I were like argh.. darn it! Why does my dreams always change in the last minute!?

I could have punched myself for not geting lucid from that  :tongue2: !

----------


## AndresLD

> That one is definitely the best.



lol I felt like an idiot when I woke up, I mean it definitely beat the purpose of reality checks, when they work YOU ARE DREAMING. God I'm retarded

----------


## Loaf

> lol I felt like an idiot when I woke up, I mean it definitely beat the purpose of reality checks, when they work YOU ARE DREAMING. God I'm retarded



He he. Its weird how things just go over our head in dreams. How you can find the plainest of jokes hilarious, or you can be the best of friends with someone you don't even know. And, of course, can ignore your subconscious trying to make you lucid.

----------


## RandomNumber677

I was talking about the best way to attain lucidity for me with an old man in my dreams and later I tried to do a WILD inside my dreams with me getting basic HI before somebody woke me up and then badgers with weird fur turned into cats after they died...

----------


## FortressForever

Just the other night I was talking to a DC about something I can't quite remember and near the end of the conversation I asked him his name and he said "Sponge Bob". He looked rather embarrassed about it and I told him that he could probably have it changed. I walked away without giving it a second thought. When I woke up I couldn't believe I had missed something so silly.

----------


## AndresLD

Great. Last night I dreamed I was watching Vanilla Sky (a movie about lucid dreaming) with my friend, didn't even think about doing a RC.

----------


## Loaf

I attained a sort of fake lucidity in which I thought and acted as if I was lucid and did remembered things but my logic was completely off and I thought I was asleep in the place I was dreaming about. 
I looked at my hands and they were screwed up, and my watch was going crazy, but I thought that was the way it was suppose to be.  :Sad:

----------


## BAMitsLauraX

The night before last I had a zombie dream which normally makes me lucid but didnt. Before I knew about LDing I used to kill myself in a zombie dream to wake myself up and i did the same that night. I was in London and I jumped in the Thames. I was trying to breathe in the water to die quicker but it just felt like I was breathing normally. I cant believe that I missed it! It was the weirdest feeling ever.

----------


## AndresLD

> The night before last I had a zombie dream which normally makes me lucid but didnt. Before I knew abput LDing I used to kill myself in a zombie dream to wake myself up and i did the same last night. I was in London and I jumped in the Thames. I was trying to breathe in the water to die quicker but it just felt like I was breathing normally. I cant believe that I missed it!



Zombies are one of my dreamsigns! and before I knew about LDing I used to kill myself too to wake up lol, I remember this one dream where there was a zombie in my house and I thought, well this is a dream, I'll let the zombie kill me so I wake up, so I went where the zombie was and I said " I Know this is a dream and I won't feel any pain, kill me" then the zombie said " I'll kill you, but trust me, I'll make it hurt" When he said that I got so scared I woke up.

Anyways, last night I had a dream where I had just woken up and started recording a dream in my dream journal, and the funny thing is, that the dream I was recording was an actual dream from last night, in which my friend and I were discussing about lucid dreaming. I missed 2 chances of becoming lucid last night  :Sad:

----------


## Loaf

Sometimes I embrace creepy things like zombies. I let them eat me. It doesn't hurt but it feels strange. Then I become a zombie and the dream turns awesome.  ::D:

----------


## Toastypleez

Oh my fricken god.
I had a dream where this girl was showing me a device that allowed her to lucid dream. We used it to go inside her lucid dream. Oh my god. The whole thing was about lucidity, but I just went with it like a fool.

----------


## BAMitsLauraX

> Zombies are one of my dreamsigns! and before I knew about LDing I used to kill myself too to wake up lol



High Five! Lol im glad im not the only one who dreams about zombies regularly, I dont know if you enjoy them but I do  :smiley:  Shaun of the Dead is on tonight so I will be watching that.. that might bring on a dream where hopefully i will become lucid and not miss it like I usually do.

Ive never had a zombie talk to me though.. once I asked one to tell me the funniest joke they know but she just gave me a blank look  ::lol:: 

@Loaf: In that dream I ended up getting bitten on my hand but I woke up as soon as I turned into one. In my dream it is common knowledge that zombies are blind.. Duh  ::D:

----------


## RandomNumber677

Zombies are also one of my dreamsigns, they occupied about 60% of my dreams a couple of months ago. I didn't enjoy them at all. They got really boring quickly.

----------


## Loaf

> i
> @Loaf: In that dream I ended up getting bitten on my hand but I woke up as soon as I turned into one. In my dream it is common knowledge that zombies are blind.. Duh



 ::D:

----------


## Well now what?

I was walking or jogging down a corridor in my college, and without stopping or even slowing down, I managed to lie down and continued travelling on my back, sliding along the ground. This didn't make me lucid, instead I just rested my hands behind my head and enjoyed the movement.
Another time, I was escaping from lots of angry green hulk guys which were all over the place by bouncing to incredible heights around my town. At one point I did think that this must be a dream, but then I thought "This is too damn fun!" and I carried on.

----------


## beachgirl

I managed to have a dream last night with no less than 5 of my dream signs in it: cats, weird teeth, New York City, places from my past, and crystals. I only became lucid after all this and then lay there marveling at how i could have missed all these!

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

I was teaching people to become lucid and was levitating etc. and I didn't notice. Whoops.  ::roll::

----------


## Loaf

I was playing the Sims and I was an object you could buy called "Lucidity Rug" and then I said "I can't wait to go to sleep".  0_0

----------


## AndresLD

Let's see... I was teaching my friend how to lucid dream.
I was exploring dreamviews (lol, I just did a RC right after writing that).
My school was a cruise and it had a Live Mario Party event in which they stated that Bowser was actually a fox (really, I don't know where my subconscious picked up all that)

----------


## Rezzo

Usually, I tend to see animals that don't exist, people in places that they shouldn't be, and an oddly coloured sky.

In fact, most of my dreams have had an oddly coloured sky (usually green or yellow, but with white clouds). I never seem to take any notice though.

Yes, I'm a noob.  :Sad:

----------


## Pieman

iv had a zombie grab my hand and put it in a hole in his skull and started sawing my hand off with his...skull, i thought it was real apparently ;p

----------


## coopercrue

I had this dream where this voice kept saying "your dreaming!" It eventually turned into "YOU ARE DREAMING YOU STUPIDASS!" or something like that, yet, I didn't care.

----------


## Puffin

Last night, I had a dream where I was outside on the street, and I asked myself, "I wonder what I could do if this was a dream..." I looked up at a street light and it was bent in on itself.

I shot myself when I woke up.

----------


## colby98

Couple of nights ago, I was sitting down thinking about how much I wanted to have a LD later. I kept thinking "I should do some RCs right now.", because my hands were green and my fingernails were 2 inches long. Next to me, on my phone, a message came up on the screen that said "Are you dreaming right now?" It had a button for yes or no, so I pressed no.  :Eek:

----------


## jarrhead

I had a dream that I was attempting to get SP an dHI to go lucid, so I saw the animus laoding screan with a 100% counter at 98%

Then I had a dream talking to my teacher about how dumb it was that I had a dream about dreaming.

I was dreaming about dreaming about dreaming

i was psised when I woke up, considering those two dreams were after 5 dreams before them. Three which had brown skies - my main dream sign..

----------


## animelvr123

ok so on my first night trying to lucid dream i was doing reality checks all night while awake so that i could do it in my dream. well, in my dream i did the hold your nose to see if you can still breathe reality check and i was shouting in my dream all excited "IM LUCID DREAMING ! I'M LUCID DREAMING!" and i dont remember after that xD  ::shock::

----------


## jarrhead

LOL

You got too excited!

Hell, i had a dream about dremaing
and a dream about dreaming about dreaming.


and a dream about dreaming about dreaming about dreaming.

same night

----------


## Ellie R

I had a dream a few months ago that my high school junior year history teacher assigned me an essay on dreamsigns. I went home, actually wrote out the entirety of the essay in my dream (which was oddly vivid), presented my essay to the class, and woke up. I never thought to do a reality check.

----------


## Ethereal

On the subject of zombies: They make possibly the best dreams ever. Hell, I remember a dream I wrote down before I even became interested in LDing, simply because it was so awesome.

----------


## LRT

I had a dream last night that I was attending a seminar on "Internal Puppy Relations".

----------


## jarrhead

lol @ LRT!

----------


## life705

I have a recurring dream sign that I'm back in the military which I keep missing! I keep telling myself that when I next see it I'll recognize it, and several times I have actually questioned if it's a dream and concluded that it isn't. I think it's the excitement of being back there that's stopping me from becoming lucid! Still, imagine how good it would be becoming lucid in such a place!

----------


## xerod1

> Ill take a whack at this
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My friend came up to me and said hey man itisint this a cool dream? its so cool that were dreaming! then i told him that i cant become lucid becuase my dog was playing chess with the fish and he had him in checkmate.



LMAO  that sucks so bad but your excuse was great

----------


## jarrhead

> My friend came up to me and said hey man itisint this a cool dream? its so cool that were dreaming! then i told him that i cant become lucid becuase my dog was playing chess with the fish and he had him in checkmate.



HAHAHAHA...

Where do you come up with these things? That's awesome though!

----------


## cL0cKradi0

well the other night i had a dream that i was in a sewer with a bunch of prison inmates and this girl.  There was a bug buzzing around me and i actually told the girl that iif we killed the bug, i would turn lucid.  and i couldnt kill it, so i didnt become lucid.  twas lame

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

Lol, totally my thread.

I think my worst was this one time (that I've told like a million times lol) when I was dreaming about my brother... only to wake up and find... I don't have a brother! wtf! xD

----------


## Jhony

I was the Flash.

----------


## jadeddreams

There were two guys (an old one and a young one with a wacky beard) and I was talking to them about lucid dreaming.  I asked them if they'd been lucid before, and they said "not yet".  I was saying things like "you know, if I were asleep right now and this were a dream, I'd totally be in an awesome lucid dream!"

I woke up and slapped myself for being so stupid XD!

----------


## tennisoscar1

I was in the woods running away from something with some people. we hid in a shed that had no roof and i looked up and saw hundreds of zombies flying on gliders. I never became lucid.. ridiculous lol

----------


## AndresLD

I was breathing under water, enough said.

----------


## lVlerciless

Rofl, in my dream I actually attempted WILD, and I failed, instead I fell asleep in my dream, rofl.

----------


## freakyDreamer

I was mad when I woke up.  I was in my house with my friend.  The floorplan was the exact same.  I was trying to become lucid by looking at the center pole-thing sticking up in the center of our washer.  So my friend asked why I was looking in our washer, and I told him to shut up, I was trying to have a lucid dream.

----------


## thanksj

On multiple occasions I have floated about and told people how I can fly "just like this" in my dreams.  ::angry::

----------


## CLG

I was jumping into a WILD...It was very vivid too. A black guy was near approaching me with a white guy in a car next to him with his window down. I told myself like a fool "If I am dreaming, I will go and punch him in the face." I proceeded towards the innocent person, swung at him, then it suddenly faded and snapped me out of it.

----------


## octopewz

in one dream, i was in school and one of the staff told me i was in indiana (i live in new york). i believed her for a bit until i finally realized "no, this is new york" and argued with her about it. i reality checked and realized it was a dream. then i thought, "should i become lucid? .... nah, too lazy" and proceeded through the rest of the dream acting like a dumbass.

----------


## jarrhead

This morning during my VOSSA my mom shot me, no pain. It was instant death, and went third person when I was shot. It showed a skull and my name in gold, as if I was playing call of duty headquarters.

I then yelled at my mom "DON'T KILL ME LIKE THAT I WAS FREAKIN LUCID DREAMING!!!"

----------


## Dylan xD

I remember a while ago, I had a dream where I picked up our couch with one hand and walked through a wall while still holding it..  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Jrollaneres25

Omg Too Funny!

----------


## Jrollaneres25

> Isnt it enoying when you've been trying to have a LD for ages, isnt it more enoying when you wake up from a dream kicking yourself for missing a dreamsign or what have you like an idiot. 
> 
> Well it has happended to me loads of times so please post when it has happende to you.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Ive had ones where im discusing LDs to people in my dreams  and i dont become Lucid or someone tells me im dreaming and i just dont get the hint. Last night i did an RC the one when you pinch your nose, and in the dream i thought that if you could breath while pinching your nose it ment you were not dreaming!







> Ill take a whack at this
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My friend came up to me and said hey man itisint this a cool dream? its so cool that were dreaming! then i told him that i cant become lucid becuase my dog was playing chess with the fish and he had him in checkmate.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I was in a castle and the whole dream was about lucid dreaming, and the guy i was talking to was telling me " when you are in a dream, like we are now, then its smart to do a reality check. but then i started staring at a painting of a demon. it was weird how vivid this dream was even though i wasent lucid.







> I'm in some sort of fast food joint and I ask them what kinds of burritos they have and they tell me that they don't know. I get downright pissed over this and as I walk off I have to walk along a ledge and jump down to get to another part of the place. I get mad again and think what a stupid design it is. Then I help herd one of the M&M guys (the red one) to the basement so he doesn't cause any trouble.
> 
> I have no idea how I missed becoming lucid in this one!   
> 
> Rich







> Ok, once I was lying down on the pavement, surrounded by chickens, telling everyone to be quiet because I was trying to have a lucid dream.







> ugh.  i got another one.  I went on to dreamviews and tried to get on. but it didnt let me.   A big screen popped up and basicly said that i had gotten too good at lucid dreaming so they destroyed my account.  Then i had an FA that i got on dreamviews and wrote down this expeirence lol







> Lol, just last night when i looked in the mirror (in dream) my head was twisted and lopsided, and my nose was around 4 inches long with an enourmous bone off the top that impeded my vision.  Somehow i didnt become lucid, and when i actually woke up, i seirously laughed about it.  I can still vividly remember what my reflection looked like, lol.







> LOL
> 
> I was reading a book in a dream to try to prove to my mum that you can read in dreams, although for some stpid reason i didnt know that i was actually dreaming while doing this test!



These are all SOOO GOOD!

----------


## oniman7

Happened to me twice last night.

The first, time, I was talking to someone about lucid dreaming. I said "Ok, when I dream tonight, this EXACT SITUATION that we are in right now will happen, and that's how I'll know I'm dreaming." My subconscious is an ironic bitch.

Also, last night, I had the thought "most cats have trouble talking, but this one's pretty good.". It wasn't even a cat. It was like, one of those catgirls Slayer's on about. It was literally a teenage girl with cat ears (I know I'm torturing you, Slayer)

----------


## jarrhead

> ugh.  i got another one.  I went on to dreamviews and tried to get on. but it didnt let me.   A big screen popped up and basicly said that i had gotten too good at lucid dreaming so they destroyed my account.  Then i had an FA that i got on dreamviews and wrote down this expeirence lol



owned!

----------


## Jrollaneres25

> I had strong intentions to become lucid. One minute I was asleep on my bed in a position with my pillow between my legs. the next thing I knew I was lying in the same position at my art class table (in a dream)



It feels sooo good to sleep like that ::dreaming::

----------


## Jrollaneres25

> Well I was sorta lucid but then I saw these chocolate chip cookies that looked delicious so I decided to make myself lucid after I'd finished the cookies. Which doesn't make sence...since I already knew kinda that I was dreaming...I rushed to eat the cookies because I was afraid the dream would fade away and then I think the dream did fade after that...



sounds like you got over excited about some CC cookies ::lol::

----------


## Jrollaneres25

> I was standing in a open prarie like area, admiring the spectacular amount of visible stars that i've never seen before... in the middle of the afternoon



HAHAHA!!! ::bowdown::

----------


## Jrollaneres25

> I was standing in a open prarie like area, admiring the spectacular amount of visible stars that i've never seen before... in the middle of the afternoon







> well, my friend saw hid teacher sqatting in their house.
> 
> ther was also a cow in my room once. although strange, I cannot dought the powers of my brother. chuck norris might have played a part...



I didn't understand a word of this ::roll::

----------


## jarrhead

> I didn't understand a word of this



There was a cow in my room.  I would expect such from my brother, and cannot doubt his ability. Chuck Norris, being as epic as he is, may have helped.

----------


## Puffin

Last night, I had a dream that I was lying on the floor of my bedroom with five or six of my friends, and we were fanned out in a circle. There was some teacher there too, saying 'stay still, we're almost there!' (I guess it was some sort of WILD thing).

I then felt myself go numb and saw dream imagery appear, but it was dark and hazy. Then I woke up. x_x

----------


## Azatos

Within 4 days of each other.

I was walking into my bathroom and an apparent friend of mine who I don't know got in my house without myself letting him (That's not odd).  He told me wasup (my name) wanna drop some acid with me.  I was like sure and ate two tabs I came-up in 5 seconds (Yet again not strange) and I finally walked into my bathroom and looked in the mirror.

It exploded into 3d fractals that started bleeding it all faded and turned into myself in the mirror rippling and watching my pupils dilate fully and then go near invisible.  I thought I was trippin so I didn't think nothing of it.

Then I had a dream I was in class and I was like can I go to the bathroom (just to talk to a friend), there's something wrong or something so we just go back to class and then 5 mins later I ask to go to the bathroom again, teachers wasted from drinking hard alcohol says sure and I find one.  I go in and open the door slightly (I want to look in the mirror cause everything seems weird) and see this fat mexican kid I know singing loudly (he does this irl) and my straight edge friend is holding the door and saying Dude were smoking shit and he's like want a hit.  So I say sure and inhale smoke coming through the door and say I have to go back to class.

My dream signs apparently are drugs and not being able to get in the bathroom or look in the mirror.

----------


## J.D.

Quoted from my DJ:




> 27.01.2010Missed Opportunity! (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> This dream was long and detailed, but I don't have a lot of time, so I can't write it all out.  One part which stood out for me was the most ridiculous way I've missed becoming lucid _ever._
> 
> 
> Idiot
> 
> ...

----------


## Uneleja

Once in a dream when a huge godzilla was coming my way from other side of the down I thought: "This would be a perfect dream to become lucid" and then just carried on with my unlucid business..

Couple of times I have herd myself thinking in the dream "I cant become lucid in this dream, I have no body"..while I was just hovering over something or viewing something from a distance..

----------


## MinatureCookie

I was once stark-naked in the middle of the Arctic being chased by some people with tranquiliser guns...
Arctic, cold... Naked... Bad... Honestly I don't see how it's even physically possible for any kind of sub-conscious to not put those things together  ::roll::

----------


## Uneleja

After my last post to this thread I saw a dream where I was thinking: I should become lucid, but I missed it - I will defenently post it to dreamviews forum...--without ever becoming lucid..

----------


## khh

A couple of days ago I realised my mother was an android.

Tonight I was out in a boat with my father, and we passed a Star Trooper in a Star Wars style turret.

I didn't even suspect something was wrong.

----------


## insight

> After my last post to this thread I saw a dream where I was thinking: I should become lucid, but I missed it - I will defenently post it to dreamviews forum...--without ever becoming lucid..



 ::D:

----------


## Moonscape

I was traveling in Florida...all the way across the US! Then I ran into the last 4 US Presidents and talked to them for a while!
I also ended up in a large house with girls everywhere that wanted to party!
It was hot and humid. I never realized that I was lucid...crap!

----------


## IndigoGhost

I pull my phone out of my pocket and 3 phones all the same fell out, I looked down and proclaimed "Cool...phones!"

----------


## Taromon777

I dreamt I was watching a video, and was told that the video was effective in inducing lucid dreaming.  But not _onc_e did I realise that it _was_ a dream!  Annoying, but a good sign that I could be getting there...

----------


## jarrhead

lastnight, with a hot chick who was shirtless in a skirt going down a busy road in broad daylight (it was night about 30 seconds before) and 6 other chicks came out of nowhere. All hot mexican girls in green skirts and pink shirts.  They all wanted to do me, and the hsirtless chick had only half of her boobs (the top half was cut off)

I even did a reality check.

Nope, not lucid.

----------


## dontcare91

A big chocolate bunny exploded and no one cared less about it. I thought i was a special person because i could only see it.

Didn't occur to me that giant chocolate bunnies don't appear randomly in your neighborehood and explode randomly.

----------


## AndresLD

My subconscious mind is SO tricky. I did WBTB, and put my earphones in, playing a mp3 file that says "Andres you're dreaming, do a reality check." Well I fell asleep, and I was having a dream in which I was talking to my friend, who knows about lucid dreaming. Then I heard the voice, but the way my mind decided to incorporate this into the dream, was that, in my dream I was showing the mp3 file to my friend!! And I was telling him "Just remember, I am Andres, not you, but even though it says my name it should work for you!" So I didn't do a reality check and didn't realize I was dreaming  :Sad:

----------


## sublimy99

I was having a dream I was in a group session (something I've never done)
with Dr. Drew. I was talking to the group, about all things, lucid dreaming.
I told the story of my first lucid dream in detail, as Dr. Drew continually nodded his head in acknowledgement.

How on Earth did I ever get through that with out it triggering my lucidity.
I don't know Dr. Drew on a person level. I've never been in group therapy and I was explaining in detail lucid dreaming, in a dream, and still did not become lucid.

----------


## oniman7

I came out of a lucid the other day, and I woke up in a futuristic looking university classroom. The lights were off, and there was a screen at the front of the room. The screen was showing the lucid I had JUST woken up from. Apparently, this class was dedicated to lucid dreaming, and they were all discussing things in the dream and how I could've stabilized better.

----------


## Michaeljp86

I had one the other day. I was driving a white tractor up a extremely steep hill with a apple orchard on the hill. The ground caved in and I ended up in some kind of different world and was captured by these huge people. The women were about 7ft tall and there was one guy about 8ft, kindof greenish skin and he had 2 human size eyes where one eye should be. The women had 2 eyes not 4 like this guy had. There was about 8 people captured there in some old sawmill. Jessica Alba was one of them. The monster dude sent us on some kind of scavenger hunt and said if we found this thing in X amount of time they would let us go. I dont remember the name of the thing we were looking for but I thought it was part of a table saw. Our time was almost up and we didnt find what we needed. Since I knew they would kill us I was looking at this bow saw hanging on a nail. I was looking at the monster guy sitting in a chair thinking I could saw his head of with my super strenght I have in dreams. I was to scared to try it because I didnt know if it was a dream or not.

----------


## jarrhead

Last night I was in Pandora's flux. In front of me was Smiegel, Gollum, Legolas, and a Jockey from Left 4 Dead.  Some people were limping so I went to help them up, as you would in left 4 dead.  Only difference is that they were just limping, not down. You would get them over your shoulders then they could move faster.

There was Smiegel, Gollum, and Jockey in front of me. I then moved back to help a guy named "Fellowship" He was Boromir. Frodo was helping me as well.

Every time I would help somebody, a green progress bar would show in my vision.  It'd also switch to third person, just like left 4 dead.

I was thinking "This would be a great place to go when lucid!"

lulz..

----------


## AndresLD

Last night I had a dream, in the dream I noticed I was dreaming but wasn't sure, so became semi-lucid and started running, then I thought "Hey, what if I scream 'I'M NOT LUCID BECAUSE THERE ARE MONKEYS THROWING BANANAS AT THE CARS IN MY DREAM' and then completely forget that I'm dreaming? That would look really cool in the ways you've missed becoming lucid forum" So I did, and then forgot I was dreaming  :Sad:

----------


## luciddreamer000

LOL! I have not reached that phase yet because I am still struggling with a dream journal. But I do get mad when occasionally, I wake up and I can't remember anything... not a thing, yet I am sure that something had happened during the night.

----------


## Michaeljp86

> LOL! I have not reached that phase yet because I am still struggling with a dream journal. But I do get mad when occasionally, I wake up and I can't remember anything... not a thing, yet I am sure that something had happened during the night.



The dream I listed with the monster guy really stuck in my head. Some dreams I forget as soon as I wake up and soem I remember for months or even years.

----------


## jarrhead

> Last night I had a dream, in the dream I noticed I was dreaming but wasn't sure, so became semi-lucid and started running, then I thought "Hey, what if I scream 'I'M NOT LUCID BECAUSE THERE ARE MONKEYS THROWING BANANAS AT THE CARS IN MY DREAM' and then completely forget that I'm dreaming? That would look really cool in the ways you've missed becoming lucid forum" So I did, and then forgot I was dreaming



Better than the dog playing chess with the fish!

----------


## Daydreamer14

Well I've only just recently discovered LDing and haven't had one yet, but last night was my first night trying and all night I dreamt about Lucid Dreaming and people were telling me how to have one and to reality check, but I just didn't get the hint! Everyone was like, "You're in a dream. Do reality checks." and I just kept walking away from everyone.

So, so _stupid_.

 :Sad:

----------


## Maria92

You just made me do a reality check...I swear, I have seen that avatar elsewhere... ::hrm::

----------


## Ethereal

It's a fairly common picture. Found one here, for example:

http://health.howstuffworks.com/luci....htm/printable

----------


## jarrhead

> It's a fairly common picture. Found one here, for example:
> 
> http://health.howstuffworks.com/luci....htm/printable



That's the point.

----------


## Daydreamer14

> You just made me do a reality check...I swear, I have seen that avatar elsewhere...



Haha yeah I got it off google images.
I changed it now anyway.. xD

----------


## Ethereal

> That's the point.




No, his point was that he couldn't remember where he'd seen the image.

----------


## Maria92

No, the point was that I've seen that avatar before, but the join date and post count didn't match up.  ::?:

----------


## ThePreserver

The stupidest way I've missed it happened a couple times.

One time I was dreaming that I was writing in my dream journal; the only problem?  It was completely full even though I didn't have more than 10 pages of dreams written down.  I woke up shortly after and was so upset that I missed it.  Another extremely stupid way was me sitting in a chair, but it had one leg.  I was looking down at it as if that were normal!

Although, Yetis chasing me I don't miss  :tongue2:

----------


## Loaf

> Another extremely stupid way was me sitting in a chair, but it had one leg.



 :Big laugh:

----------


## ThePreserver

> 



When I woke up I felt like punching myself!

----------


## jarrhead

I spent almost an hour in one dream. I added 8+8 and caught my head on fire, then it went out after a second. This took a few seconds.  I spent the rest of the hour doing simple math trying to make my head catch on fire. It was aggravating cause it's very difficult to do math in a non-lucid dream. I couldn't even figure out what 4x4 was!

----------


## Moonscape

Lately I have missed a lot of good LD time. I often find myself in such real situations, lots of time and I completely forget that I'm supposed to be asleep and not running around some different place with unfamiliar people everywhere!!!
This morning I was sitting around with several DC's, talking about whatever, a light tan horse came over and stood directly over me, _everything_ was right there, he was nuzzliing my neck, then he 'sat down' next to me, and I became unsure because I'm not always around horses. This was obviously my dream guide with whom I've had many adventures with...Grrrr!!!
Next we were watching films about UFO sightings, i was explaining to everyone about them, DC's were asking questions, I was answering them.

I also missed several opportunities of DC sex, but failed again because there were DC's posing as people that I know in waking life, so I get nervous and ended up trying to play it off and avoid a situation!!!

And...I was riding with close family members to a market, the only exception was that I was the opposite sex this time, so I got scared, wondering if they were playing along with my 'fetish', I was looking for a jacket to cover myself with, I was sporting all those wonderful female attributes but I felt very embarrased and out of place.
My sister-in-law laughed and said not to worry about it , everyone will understand, so I left the jacket and we walked into the big market, me in 'drag' and all those DC's everywhere, including my DC in-law that I wouldn't mind wrestling with! What a rack!!!
Grrrrr!!!!!!

This has been going on for several weeks now and I have failed to recognise that I'm DREAMING and not awake!

----------


## Chaos Theory

I walked into this very small office room and there was this lady sitting in a chair at a desk. I walk up to her and ask "Do you guys have a phone I could use?" She grabs her arm, rips it off and starts ripping and chewing on her flesh. Blood just splatters everywhere. I stand there and the expression on my face does not change. At all. She tries to hand me the arm and asks "wants some?" and I responded by saying "No, I don't want your dismembered arm, I want a PHONE." And I end up walking out of the room.

----------


## insight

> I walked into this very small office room and there was this lady sitting in a chair at a desk. I walk up to her and ask "Do you guys have a phone I could use?" She grabs her arm, rips it off and starts ripping and chewing on her flesh. Blood just splatters everywhere. I stand there and the expression on my face does not change. At all. She tries to hand me the arm and asks "wants some?" and I responded by saying "No, I don't want your dismembered arm, I want a PHONE." And I end up walking out of the room.



Your Avatar expresses the same attitude  :smiley:

----------


## Well now what?

I had another recently.
I was in a situation where there were some mermaid-type things helping me and another bloke to escape from some viscious hooligans, and then I watched the whole escape again on a video screen. As I watched, I started to perform a reality check and then thought: "Hang on, mermaids aren't real." I looked again and then thought to myself: "Oh yeah, this is just a program about them."
Silly me. I thought I was watching a film or something.

----------


## markman

I had a false awakening one time and it was night time almost an I felt so depressed since I thought i was sleeping for 18 hours I just went back to bed in my dream.

----------


## Loaf

Last night I witnessed a goat run through a closed locked fence like a ghost. Had it not started biting me, I might have had enough time to gather I was asleep.

----------


## RealShift

Basically everything I do in my dreams is stupid lol.
   I'm still getting used to the idea of doing RC's all the time (while awake), so I guess it's not my fault I don't see the signs and do something  :tongue2:  Even if they are so blatantly obvious, I smack myself in the morning for not noticing them.
   If I had to pick though..
Two nights ago, amoung doing other things aswell of course, I dreamt I was looking at myself in the mirror. I had a full beard and I was like "sweet, now I look badass". I then looked again and it was gone. I was like " :Sad: "
   I guess it's my subconscious telling me it's time to grow a full beard :wink2:

----------


## Lahzo

I've had a few recently. 

   The first one I had, I just bought "Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming." I turned off my light and went to bed shortly after reading for two hours. I woke up a little bit later, all my lights were on, and I looked down at the book. The cover of the book was ALL wrong. There was a "4" on the cover, and I said "Huh.. I didn't know this was a series." Put the book down and went back to bed.

   I had one about two nights ago. I woke up in the middle of the night, and my lights were on, once again. I thought "Hmm.. I want water." and my brother walked instantly into my room with a glass of water. I took a sip and then went back to bed. Woke up shortly after.

----------


## Box77

A couple of weeks ago, I heard my mom talking with someone who use to be one of my dream signs. inmediately I realized what could it mean. I wanted to RC to be completely sure. While I'm changing my clothes I saw my daugther's teddy bear running out from the room. I got pissed off because this toy is always running out!
I lose the dream trying to get it back to the room  ::?:

----------


## CWHunt456

I was riding in a plane with a few of my friends.  There is a huge explosion so we all run to see what it was.  We notice the back of the plane is completely gone, but the plane is still flying perfectly fine.  I go up to the edge and say, "What the crap?  How is this possible?"
     One of my friends come up and tell me I'm dreaming while I just look at him and say, "STOP BEING SO STUPID," then I hit him as he falls out of the plane and I go back to sit down.
     Why is it a DC will tell us we are dreaming sometimes, but we just ignore them and yell at them.  At least for me.  Trust me this isn't the first time this has happened.

----------


## Ethereal

I wish I had helpful DCs. In fact, I don't think I even have DCs that I don't know in real life. This makes becoming lucid more difficult  ::|: .

Last night a woman gave birth to esparagus. And rice. And corn. My reaction to it was "We're not going to win this war if you can't provide us with new recruits."

----------


## BigFan

> I wish I had helpful DCs. In fact, I don't think I even have DCs that I don't know in real life. This makes becoming lucid more difficult .
> 
> Last night a woman gave birth to esparagus. And rice. And corn. My reaction to it was "We're not going to win this war if you can't provide us with new recruits."



 :Big laugh: 

hmm, I had a dream today where a car just moved on its own without being turned on. I noticed it somewhat but not fully, so, I didn't become lucid. To make matters worse, it moved again, just time from the sidewalk into the side of the street and again I didn't notice  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidApprentice

I left my house early and went to school. Nobody was there, and I arrived too early so I snacked my fingers and I went back in time 30 minutes. I did this about 5 times in which bad events happened (I killed a girl's dog on accident) so I kept going back in time to try to have the perfect day. 

    ...and I never became lucid  ::shock::

----------


## Morkov

I was in a dream last night, and there was a computer downloading a game called, "Lucid Dreaming."  I just looked at it and went, "Oh, it must be a good game."  I'm kicking myself for not catching that!

----------


## oniman7

Last night I was on a beach. I walked for a little bit, around some corners and lighthouses, until I came to a beach. This is a very special beach to me, because I've only seen it in my dreams, but I've seen it many times since I was little.

I got all excited and I thought "I've finally found it! I was beginning to think this place was only real in my dreams!"

In an unrelated note, the sea then started to shrink and was replaced by piers and buildings so thick you couldn't see it. It filled with motorboats and transport ships. The population was 99% black (not just black -- stereotype gangsta black). One of the ships had a bunch of black guys on it, all naked and in their '40's. I left, disgusted, and I'm pretty sure I thought something to the effect of "damn commercialism".

----------


## CompWiz

In one dream there was a 50 foot high fence around my yard, and a disembodied voice that said loudly "THIS IS A GOVERNMENT TEST! YOU WILL *NOT* REMEMBER THIS IN THE MORNING!"

There was also breathing underwater after I jumped over the fence into a river, and joined the rebellion made up of aliens and characters from Sonic who were in the underwater tunnels I found...

----------


## Ethereal

> I left my house early and went to school. Nobody was there, and I arrived too early so I *snacked* my fingers and I went back in time 30 minutes. I did this about 5 times in which bad events happened (I killed a girl's dog on accident) so I kept going back in time to try to have the perfect day. 
> 
>     ...and I never became lucid



 ::shock::

----------


## Ari

I did become lucid in this dream, and it was my first LD, though short-lived, but really..

I found myself after some other segment of the dream (completely unrelated) in a big green, grassy area with lots of waterfalls and cliffs. Very pretty. So, some omnipotent voice from above that didn't even seem to have a voice tells me to find a big cliff! That's right. An omnipotent voice from above wants me to find a big cliff and I don't become lucid! Only afterwards when I moved the 'camera' to find a big cliff and the voice told me 'good job' did I realise I was dreaming. Because I moved the 'camera'.

----------


## jarrhead

Last night I was playing Call of Duty MW2 with Ellis from Left 4 Dead 2, we were both characters.

I thought "this is too fun to go lucid."  And literally chose not to become lucid. lmao

----------


## Ethereal

I'm falling down after this wooden structure collapses and think 'alright, now's the time to find out if there's a heaven'.

I hit the ground. I respawn 2 seconds later, thank the Heavens, then go on my way feeling completely happy (there's a heaven, afterall). Then I pause and think 'Naw, I just survived cause this is a dream."

And then didn't bother to follow up on that, instead deciding to watch a conversation between 2 of my friends.

----------


## LucidDreamer21

I had a dream just recently where I, randomly yelled 'I am dreaming!' ( I was in the mall with my friends). I tried to prove it by jumping off something but, because I had doubt in my mind that I wasn't actually dreaming, I just jumped and landed with the normal laws of physics (therefore missing becoming lucid).

----------


## jarrhead

> Last night I was playing Call of Duty MW2 with Ellis from Left 4 Dead 2, we were both characters.
> 
> I thought "this is too fun to go lucid."  And literally chose not to become lucid. lmao




I forgot to mention that I was excited cause the map was my neighborhood. I yelled to my teammates and only Ellis came (the others dissapeared cause i stopped paying attention) and we ran to my house. Then I gave him a tour of the house.

When I am in video games in dreams, they are realistic as if it's life, not playing a game with a controller.  At first the objects were static as if a game but once I wanted to show him the house it was real.

----------


## DarkLucideity

Spending time on DreamViews.

----------


## jarrhead

I spent time on MortalMist.

Problem is, I don't even know what MM looks like. Never been on it. I'm also too young to get on it.

----------


## LouieO

This is a hilarious thread! I have written in my dream journal, where I had about 10 or 20 lucids written at the time... and didn't even think, well, maybe I should do a reality check or something... the journal was like shrunken and I had in the dream filled up about 2/3 of it, when in reality I only have like 1/8 (it's a pretty thick journal, and I use both sides of the pages).

----------


## Malfunction

Trying to go to sleep in a dream so that I can have a lucid dream -_-

At least I think that's how it was.

----------


## Tombag

I was walking through my school and went into the toilets, there was a cafe-area within the toilets and i thought it was totally normal. :/

----------


## LiveInTheDream

I had a dream once where for some random reason, I started attempting to use telekinesis on this unidentifiable white object thingy on the floor. Suddenly something clicked and I thought: "hey, if this is a dream, I really could do that!" So I tried, and nothing happened. "Nope, this is definitely not a dream." ...and then I went on to fight the evil dude that was going to blow up the earth with some invention that was powered by cow eyeballs.

----------


## Alexander1656

I was talking to someone
I said
"I am having a Lucid Dream right now!!!"
The person said "Yeah you are!"
 I said "No I am not bye I have to go kick the moon or else it will eat my mother because my mom beat its fish in a game of basket ball. But first I must eat you."
I then ate the person, and proceeded to do what I said. 
I never became lucid in the dream.

----------


## verbalexost

I always forget to do reality checks. Lately I've been trying to them a different way. Instead of making sure this is reality, I make sure this is not a dream. So I try to make something move across the room, or make something spontaneously combust, which seems like something I should be able to do if I was doing a reality check in a dream.
So, the other night I was dreaming. I was walking down a street and went into this parking lot where I came face to face with a much younger version of myself and my little sister and for some reason my aunt. My aunt informed me that this was a dream, and that I was really in acoma with hepatitis (???). I was so scared that I was like....let's make sure this is not a dream, so I tried to make my aunt catch on fire. It didn't work, so I assumed she was telling the truth. I woke up immidately. I was so pissed when I woke up!

----------


## Loaf

I counted 6 fingers on my hand and figured I was awake.
Later, I counted 5 fingers and figured it was impossible and I was asleep. 

Total screw up there.

----------


## jarrhead

> Trying to go to sleep in a dream so that I can have a lucid dream -_-
> 
> At least I think that's how it was.



I've done this many times. I don't mind not coming lucid cause I have the most awesome hallucinations.





> I was talking to someone
> I said
> "I am having a Lucid Dream right now!!!"
> The person said "Yeah you are!"
>  I said "No I am not bye I have to go kick the moon or else it will eat my mother because my mom beat its fish in a game of basket ball. But first I must eat you."
> I then ate the person, and proceeded to do what I said. 
> I never became lucid in the dream.



This beats the dog playing chess with the fish and they couldn't become lucid because he had him in checkmate





> I counted 6 fingers on my hand and figured I was awake.
> Later, I counted 5 fingers and figured it was impossible and I was asleep. 
> 
> Total screw up there.



 :Cheeky:

----------


## Puffin

I just woke from a nap and had an LD, trying to complete a new goal; however, the next dream involved me completing that goal, without being lucid.

----------


## speedoman

Okay, so a couple of nights ago, I dreamt about a furious koala the size of a lion ::shock:: , which was chasing me and it eventually bit me:lol

----------


## oniman7

I had on my watch. I then looked down and saw another watch which was a not-so-faithful replication of my own. I take this watch and put it on next to the other watch. A new watch appears. I put that on. I look away, look back at my arm, and it now has 4 watches instead of 3. I thought "hey, this is a dream!". But I could feel the dream fading, so I was all like "Nah, I better just not go lucid so the dream lasts longer".

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Falling asleep  :Cheeky:

----------


## Queen Zukin

This one happened a while ago. 

I was kidnapped by Stephen LaBerge and held hostage for 3 days. I mean, _really_? -_-

----------


## insight

> This one happened a while ago. 
> 
> I was kidnapped by Stephen LaBerge and held hostage for 3 days. I mean, _really_? -_-



lol

----------


## Klaudyw3

i just decided not to do an rc because i was to afraid of what might happen so i didn't. I guess it was realy an LD cause i could control the sun ?! :Eek:

----------


## username695

I had one were I was describing lucid dreaming to this guy in detail.
I woke up and was like "how the hell did I miss that?"

----------


## jarrhead

Last night I had a dream where I was on DV and a guys sign said "do a reality check" and I never did. I later had a false awakening, went through all 7 hours of school (how lame..) and came home and got back on.  His sig was different and I was like "oh well.. he had a different sig in my dream than on here I should've caught it!"

The name and avatar and gender and even the paragraph post of text were exactly the same both times, just not the sig.

----------


## gohan3499

I did a RC and still didn't become lucid :Sad:

----------


## scottyo

that is like every dream. honestly how do I not think it's weird that I'm a bear? or my brother turned into a tree? or that teleporting through water spheres is normal? i also went lucid for the first time the other night and then lost it cuz there was an explosion that distracted me. it was a damn shame cuz I tried out flying.

----------


## Alexander1656

> that is like every dream. honestly how do I not think it's weird that I'm a bear? or my brother turned into a tree? or that teleporting through water spheres is normal? i also went lucid for the first time the other night and then lost it cuz there was an explosion that distracted me. it was a damn shame cuz I tried out flying.



Well the logic part of our brains is off when we dream, but on when we lucid.

----------


## Stormcaller

Walking away from whatever I was doing and was thinking of what I should do but lost control. 

After I had a lucid dream that didnt last long I was in my bed and everyone was awake yet in reality everyone was asleep before I went to bed and my walls were a different colour. 

I need to RC or remember to do them.

----------


## AndresLD

I was explaining to my girl friend how to lucid dream, and went on dream views with her, someone's sig was "Do a RC", then instead of doing one I told her, "Ok, now plug your nose and try to breath", she did it and she said "I'm dreaming!" I was jealous that she was having a lucid dream and I wasn't   ::shakehead2::

----------


## BigFan

> I was explaining to my girl friend how to lucid dream, and went on dream views with her, someone's sig was "Do a RC", then instead of doing one I told her, "Ok, now plug your nose and try to breath", she did it and she said "I'm dreaming!" I was jealous that she was having a lucid dream and I wasn't



That's pretty funny actually especially the last part  :tongue2: 

For me, it was working at my current job outside in the dark. Best part was that there were no walls to this place and I never noticed that  ::lol::

----------


## LRT

My homeroom teacher told me French class was being replaced with "animal rape avoidance". I guess that's always a useful skill.  :Cheeky:

----------


## AndresLD

> That's pretty funny actually especially the last part 
> 
> For me, it was working at my current job outside in the dark. Best part was that there were no walls to this place and I never noticed that



I laughed and slapped myself when I woke up  :tongue2: 





> My homeroom teacher told me French class was being replaced with "animal rape avoidance". I guess that's always a useful skill.



haha thats funny, I had a similar experience once. I was on a field trip with my math class, and we were learning how to defend ourselves from wild birds that live in caves, apparently the best way is to bite their neck and throw a coconut at their head (well, according to my dream anyways)

----------


## Jonuda

I dreampt that I was running away from this guy in a castle.  All of a sudden, I decided to do an RC and hold my nose while breathing.  It worked, and I was lucid.  Unfortunately, it didn't last long and the dream started to fuzz out and transition to black.  Being my first lucid dream, I told myself to stay calm, otherwise I would get to excited and wake up.  The next second I was in my bedroom.  My dad barges in the door and begins telling me how I was thrashing around and yelling things in my sleep.  He goes as far as describing the color of the castle and my attacker, claiming I said all this in my sleep.  I felt very dissapointed that I woke up exactly when I had a lucid dream!

The phone rings and my sister calls.  She tells me how she can't sleep due to nightmares, and I tell her that she should try Lucid Dreaming.  I go as far as telling her to do RC's, but before I explain that she should do some constantly, she screames "HOT DOGS!"  The next second I was at a hot dog eating competition, eating to my stomachs content.

Then I woke up... Oh how I hate false awakenings!  Sometimes I feel like the subconcious is one tricky SOB.

----------


## Wyvern

Actually the first time I've lost lucidity in a dream happened to be for the most ridiculous reason. A dream character brought over a box of doughnuts. 
"Ooh Doughnuts!" *lose lucidity while eating*  ::doh:: 

Man, I felt stupid when I woke up.

----------


## LRT

I was told that my room was going to be repainted orange (it's currently a subtle green) "to improve my IQ".

----------


## jarrhead

I remember one time i was dreamin where i was asleep on my computer desk and my mom woke me up at 4:30 in the morning to close out of a tab on my internet (well, stuff like that's normal so nothing weird here.)

Then I went downstairs and she started yelling at me. The whole family woke up and my brother and dad were yelling too.  Apparently I had stolen the sugar container (on the kitchen table to pour sugar on our plain cereals) from her dresser as a "lucid aid."  It was morally wrong to them and then they showed me a video of myself becoming a demon and going insane through a lucid dreaming ritual.

No mom, I didn't use your sugar as a lucid aid!

----------


## Cabletv

> I had a dream where I was pregnant ('I'm an 18 year old guy), and this flap opened in my stomach where, instead of a baby coming out, chocolate bars came out. And my brother wanted the Turkish delight. How the hell did I not become lucid?!



I have just found my newest dream goal, thanks mate!  ::D: 

Hahah umm well I'm still fairly new to LDing and stuff, but a recent dream I had, which frustrated the HELL out of me, involved this girl I really like telling me I was dreaming and that she'd hook up with me if I realised it and became lucid. Naively, I thought "Nah, she'd hook up with me anyway..", and I didn't even try to become lucid or give it any thought. We didn't hook up. Now I hate myself haha..

----------


## JacksDreams

mine was last night, i was dreaming, but was trying to do the wake initiated lucid dream and was trying to picture where i wanted to be in my dream when i started dreaming, i was also speaking to people telling them where i wanted to start my lucid dream, without knowing i already was dreaming.

----------


## Paraknight

These come all the time. Yesterday even: I was looking in the mirror and shaving *my giant grey and white beard*! I even remember saying "When the hell did I start ageing?" and I proceeded to shave. ::doh::

----------


## sleepyzac

i once tried to hook up with a girl i worked with and when she said no i said "come on, it's just a dream." she said "that's the oldest trick in the book." i said "ok if it's not a dream then give me this tomorrow." and handed a piece of paper to it with the words "let me hit it" written on it. i felt like i had totally showed her what was what and then woke up. i saw her the next day at work and had forgotten the dream until that moment. i looked at her weird and said "do you have something for me?" obviously she didn't and when i told her about it she thought it was hilarious.

----------


## sleepyzac

> I remember one time i was dreamin where i was asleep on my computer desk and my mom woke me up at 4:30 in the morning to close out of a tab on my internet (well, stuff like that's normal so nothing weird here.)
> 
> Then I went downstairs and she started yelling at me. The whole family woke up and my brother and dad were yelling too.  Apparently I had stolen the sugar container (on the kitchen table to pour sugar on our plain cereals) from her dresser as a "lucid aid."  It was morally wrong to them and then they showed me a video of myself becoming a demon and going insane through a lucid dreaming ritual.
> 
> No mom, I didn't use your sugar as a lucid aid!



that's awsome! i'm literally crying from laughing!

----------


## sleepyzac

> that is like every dream. honestly how do I not think it's weird that I'm a bear? or my brother turned into a tree? or that teleporting through water spheres is normal? i also went lucid for the first time the other night and then lost it cuz there was an explosion that distracted me. it was a damn shame cuz I tried out flying.



thank you! now i feel normal! all my dreams are freaking crazy lol! i only count the ones where i wavered on lucidity.

----------


## vexxcis

Exactly I have had dreams that make you go WTF? Like I had a dream where I was getting a drill bit through my head and I was like ow this hurts...  :Bang head:  my mind completely puts aside that I have a hole in my head and that I should probably die right now.....to think about dream pain.

----------


## sleepyzac

oh and one last thing, once i dreamed that a bunch of people were at my house having a party, i was so furious that i stormed into my bathroom and grabbed a shot glass and was going to take a shot of the toilet water. then instead of saying "what the what? i'm dreaming!" i said "ooh wait, someone nasty may have used this toilet, with the party going on and all..."

----------


## jarrhead

> Exactly I have had dreams that make you go WTF? Like I had a dream where I was getting a drill bit through my head and I was like ow this hurts...  my mind completely puts aside that I have a hole in my head and that I should probably die right now.....to think about dream pain.




haha dream pain is odd.  Last night I was a dragon and was once a legend.  I had rebirthed and was learning to fly again so I was out in a cold russia square.  Statue of a general with a gun above his head, I stood on the base.  I jumped and flapped my arms and kept trying to fly and failed.  But one time, on the way down, I hit my left nipple on the corner of the base.  Instantly my nipples grew three inch long hair that stuck straight out like a boner and I got perky.  It stung, too.

lololol

(disclaimer - I was lucid though..)

----------


## Cn

> this morning a guy who owes me money in RL came up to me, said hi, i said "hey, douchebag," and he proceeded to pay me back with brown sugar. i then walked inside to weigh it. this kind of thing keeps happening and i keep forgetting to RC.



LMFAO. Sooo great.

----------


## yumester

telling my friend in detail about another dream i had at the place we were. Then not reality checking

----------


## ThaKid

Last night was crazy I remembered like 3 or 4 dreams. One of them or at least part of one, I was in a time machine or was going to use one to go to the future. The funny thing is what I was going to do in the future. I was there to have a lucid dream I guess I expected It to be different in the future. I dont know but it piss me off I didnt go lucid.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

A few night ago I got lost in a marsh or swamp. Then I saw a huge ship or small mountain rising from the reeds. I remember thinking "that looks strange". 

But that was it  :Sad:

----------


## Chookie

Yesterday, I had a dream in witch I was getting a medicine (I had a headache i guess... ). And when I opened the the medicine can, I saw one pill and a string. Then I said to my self:"This is strange... Oh well guess it should jump out, but it didn't..." 	 ::doh::

----------


## nonick

Seeing myself in a mirror. I looked different everytime I glanced at it. I felt so dumb when I woke up, because looking at a mirror was another viable RC. But then again, that happened during a very vivid nightmare.

----------


## CWHunt456

I always seem to be super emotional in my dreams (not sure why).  I always cry for no reason and things just go wrong.  So this rapist was stalking me but I kept it secret from my parents.  Later after seeing him at walmart I cry to them in the car.  They tell me that everything will be okay.  I say that it won't but they say that I'm dreaming and can't get hurt.  I tell them I know but am still afraid.  

     It goes on for a lot longer but I could have turned lucid and kicked that rapist dudes butt.  Stupid me thinking I'm sooooo smart and know I'm dreaming not needing any type of real awareness.

----------


## DeeplyAwake

i was by a lake and when i leaned over to see my own reflection, it was hideously distorted, so much so that i ran away from it in terror - raher than performing a rc... and when i woke up i had pooed the bed

now you know why this was annonymous

----------


## jarrhead

> and when i woke up i had pooed the bed



Some things you just don't tell the public.  ::shock::

----------


## Paraknight

I somehow just remembered a childhood dream I had: I was a chicken. But back then the only thing that realising I was dreaming did to me was wake me up.

----------


## Anukramet

My friend and I were playing chess/miniature version of Magic the Gathering. Suddenly I notice that the miniatures extrude a fog. I can see shapes in the fog and think that wow, i can see the thoughts of the miniatures in the fog.

I tell this to my friend who looks at me peculiarly and says; "thats nothing, how about this!"

He picks up a camera and starts filming the chess miniatures. Suddenly, summoned by the camera, from the foggy pieces rises a white ball of light that turns into balloon-like canvas with web-like surface that looks like an alien head! This definetly should have turned me lucid. 

Luckily I had a brief period of lucidity later that night (last night by the way)!

----------


## Yarbskoo

> Luckily I had a brief period of lucidity later that night (last night by the way)!



Congratulations to you for your lucidity! :smiley: 





> I was a chicken.



 ::lol::

----------


## LRT

My teacher was a cow.  ::lol::

----------


## Freemorph

I literally held my nose in my non-lucid and breathed through it about 3-4 times and even told people I was doing it. BIGGEST fail ever. I had a few dreams I did this.

----------


## Delwind

i did the nose RC and i thought i could breathe because my nose had a hole

lol..

----------


## mattbrox

> i did the nose RC and i thought i could breathe because my nose had a hole



It seems we never become lucid as long as something has an explanation behind it, no matter how stupid it is.

If you did the hand RC, and had 6 fingers and a DC told you that you got the sixth in surgery that day, you'd probably believe him.

----------


## Delwind

> It seems we never become lucid as long as something has an explanation behind it, no matter how stupid it is.
> 
> If you did the hand RC, and had 6 fingers and a DC told you that you got the sixth in surgery that day, you'd probably believe him.



true

----------


## Yarbskoo

> If you did the hand RC, and had 6 fingers and a DC told you that you got the sixth in surgery that day, you'd probably believe him.



"Don't worry! Today is just bring your pink giraffe to school day!" ::shakehead::

----------


## hintss

I had a macbook (I hate macs). It didn't have a screen. instead, it just had white stretchy fabric where it should have been, so if you cut it, then you could stick your hand through the lid. then it used a built in projector close to the spacebar.

----------


## TheSirGaGa

I was in some market place and I went up to my dad and asked "Am I dreaming?" and he said "Yes." so I was like really?! And he said no. AND I BELIEVED HIM!!

----------


## Yarbskoo

> "Am I dreaming?" "Yes." "Really?!" "No."



 :laugh:

----------


## Linkelynxy

I was a penguin and I had to save the penguin world from polar bears with another penguin. We had to combine two rings so I looked at my hands the whole time, I didn't even notice that I WAS A PENGUIN SO I WASN'T SUPPOSED TO HAVE HANDS .____.

----------


## Max ツ

This thread is *AMAZING*!!   ::lolxtreme:: 

I had this weird dream, in which I was sitting in a park with my friends, and we all had snipers, and were aiming at the passing cars. Neither did we realize how dangerous shooting a car could be, and nor did any police officer come to stop us. I remember that I wasn't the least bothered about this, and instead began to examine the snipers that were there. Didn't become lucid.  ::?: 

Another time I was in a non-lucid dream, and some DC comes and asks me, "Will you teach me how to lucid dream, master?" and somehow, I began teaching him. When I reached the RC part, I showed him my hand, and it had around 9 fingers. I tell him, " Look, when you do that in a dream, like this, your hand's fingers will be all messed up like this, so you can tell it's a dream"

"But doesn't that mean that we are dreaming right NOW?!"
"No, dumbass, I just did that to show you how and RC looks like."
"Ah, my bad." And then he walks away. What a stupid way to not become lucid. ::angry::

----------


## WolfTotem

Had a dream where I was a member of a Dream Expedition Party last night. We had all kind of expedition gear with us including electric pvc pipes. Huh!?!  ::D:  Actually we have those at the office, because about twice a month me and my boss hang some banners over the roads in waking life and those pipes are used to run the hanging wires through the banner.

Anyway, back to the dream. I was walking with this party in a desert and over dunes (that should have been the first clue, because we don't have those here in Scandinavia). Somehow I knew it was called a DREAM Expedition and when we returned from the desert we met a Chinese expedition party and they asked who we are and our leader said: 
"We are the Dream Expedition Party. How was your expedition?"
"Really good, thank you.", replied the Chinese leader.

So I was out there looking for the dreams, but still I won't get lucid!  ::lol::

----------


## LRT

My school was an amusement park, and I actually remember thinking that it's always like that in dreams.

----------


## silverdreams92

I`ve had a few:

1. A month or two ago, I dreamed I switched bodies with my friend Alex. I thought this was perfectly normal, because apparently you reach a point in friendships that makes it acceptable to switch bodies.  ::roll:: 

2. I was a character in a Pokemon game, and had a talking female Dragonair nicknamed Alejandro following me around...

3. My government teacher attempted to kill me after I found out that she was a serial killer.  ::shakehead2:: 

Never even thought to do a RC.

----------


## DeeplyAwake

i was flying actually about 7 feet off the ground, not touching anything, and i guess my mind just thought "yep thats normal"

and another dream i was in this really strange place i cant really remember it well enough to describe it but it was definately not somewhere i have ever been or probably even seen, yet i was strolling around really involved without once suspecting a thing

----------


## IhVaLuCiDdRm

I had a dream about lucid dreaming lol fail

----------


## SoupRobot

last night I had a dream that I was explaining different RCs to my friend. He then asked me, "How do you know you're not dreaming right now?" to which I responded, "haha trust me, I think I would know". I also held my nose and kept breathing, to show him, but didn't think anything of it.

----------


## Mistborn

A few nights ago I dreamed that I was explaining RCs to my roommate. I pinched my nose and said that if this was a dream I'd be able to breathe in while pinching my nose, but I didn't try to breathe in. Then I told her that you should count your fingers. I looked at my hand and couldn't see any fingers at all, but I just thought that was normal.

Last week I also had a dream about a bloodsucking vampire ghost that lived in the sea and could possess people by eating lemon... I didn't think anything was weird about that either.

----------


## HelixR

One dream I saw people walking around with headcrabs on their heads. I didn't even become lucid at all or consciously realize it.  :Sad:

----------


## hgld1234

Jumped out of the car sunroof when travelling on a very high bridge and glided down like a bird (without the wings). Didn't even stop to think about my reality. It was still an awesome dream though.

----------


## hgld1234

> I had a dream about lucid dreaming lol fail



me too

----------


## ShadowFox544

Last night I dreamed I was in my back yard with my friends, all of us wearing tuxedos.  They wanted me to crush an empty can on the ground, so I decided there on the spot that my tuxedo had two jetpack thrusters on my shoulders; I flew up into outerspace, turned back and flew down to Earth and punched the aluminum can against the ground, flattening it totally.  I then continued with the dream as if nothing was amiss.

The funny thing is I'd been thinking of thinking about attaining flight that way in a dream for most of the previous day, and I wasn't even lucid when I did it. I just started dream recall last week. XD

----------


## hintss

I successfully MILDed. 2 hours after I woke, I forgot the whole dream except for the fact that I was lucid.

time to work on dream recall.

----------


## jarrhead

> I successfully MILDed. 2 hours after I woke, I forgot the whole dream except for the fact that I was lucid.
> 
> time to work on dream recall.



This has happened to me many times! Lol.  Just put a paper and pen by your bed and write it as soon as you wake up - even at 5AM

----------


## ShadowFox544

> This has happened to me many times! Lol.  Just put a paper and pen by your bed and write it as soon as you wake up - even at 5AM



I keep a tape recorder by my bed, but whenever I listen to what I record later it sounds almost incoherent due to my sleepy mumbling.

----------


## jarrhead

I had sex with my brothers girlfriend..

LMAO!

----------


## LiveInTheDream

IRL, the light on my watch broke. I thought "Oh cool, now I have another dream sign. If the light on my watch works, I know I'm dreaming!"

Last night, I had a dream, and I hit the light button on my watch, and it worked. Rather than go lucid, I said: "Stink. The light works again! Now I can't use it as a dream sign."  :tongue2:

----------


## Freemorph

> IRL, the light on my watch broke. I thought "Oh cool, now I have another dream sign. If the light on my watch works, I know I'm dreaming!"
> 
> Last night, I had a dream, and I hit the light button on my watch, and it worked. Rather than go lucid, I said: "Stink. The light works again! Now I can't use it as a dream sign."




Haha man that sucks!


Last night I had a dream that the floor in this school was like walking on a trampoline and I kept saying "why the hell is it so hard to walk on this?! why is the floor like this! It's not normal!" :[

----------


## LWA

Last night I dreamed of hanging out with a brother and sister for quite some time in their house. The brother was some sort of computer billionaire, and the house was full of giant moving toys, robots, a huge blue time machine. None of that made me think I might be dreaming, but eventually, when I was sitting at a table talking with the brother, the idea of dreaming crossed my mind. Obviously, I was not dreaming--everything was so vivid--but I decided to humor myself and counted the fingers on one hand: 5. Yep, just as I thought: not dreaming.  And then the brother (DC) and I shared a little chuckle that I could have been so silly as to think I was dreaming.  :-)

----------


## hintss

I am the library TA at school.
the assistant principal called me in telling me about complaints people had about me that day, then showed me laminated excuses written on post-its. I started thinking about what I did to get complaints, the didn't remember anything else from that day. I started trying to remember what it meant when I couldn't remember something from the same day, when I had to wake up IRL. Then I realised that it meant I was dreaming.

----------


## mattbrox

Me: "That train isn't normally here..."
DC: "Maybe this is a dream?"
Me: "Hmmm... Nah."

----------


## Dreamerr

This happened when I was little
Me: Am I dreaming?
Sis: Yes...
Me: Oh so I can fly right?
Sis: Yeah.
Me: Cool. *I go upstairs and start watching TV*
-----
This one was more recent.

I was in my basement talking to my mom.
All of a sudden she transforms into an octopus.
And it was totally normal!!
-----
this was recent, too.

I was this palace place...And it was haunted by ghosts. Only I could see them. The owner couldn't. Nor could anyone else at all. These gghosts had weird shapes. One looked like a werewolf ghost, one looked like an ogre ghost...They were firing spells at me trying to kill me. Later on I though oooooh ok im dreaming! They can't hurt me! Then I stood there and let the werewolf grab me and I said "Kill me. Just kill me" I was sick of the pressure of hiding and running from them and I wasn't scared of dying.
It basically took me inside of itself which felt sooooo cool I felt kinda heavy like it was possessing me! It took me hiiiigh in the air, then I thought wait...If it drops me, Its gonna harm my real physical body too!! oh no...... 
It confuses me even now. I was dreaming, but my body was actually there? Don't get it at all. Probably never will lol.
-----

Another thing, off topic, my first lucid dream, I was playing with my best friend and this other DC who was apparently my other friend.
Did totally awesome stuff with them. it was so fun...Then we went on an iceburg and I said "OK its time for me to go now."
We were in a black hole and I let myself fall and I KNEW I WOULD WAKE UP! How stupid is that? I ended my own lucid dream and I was aware that I was ending it! gahh!
It was cool though as soon as I let go of the cloud i was holding on to, i saw myself falling from above. And as soon as I couldn't see myself at all, what a surprise, I woke up.
And I was sooo mad. I was all like WOW! Whyyy did I do that??? I didn't wanna wake up!

----------


## Rabblerouser

Just last night I had a lucid dream, and then I did the spinning technique.  I had a false awakening in which the cat was curled up with me in bed even though I had shut my door that night.  I assumed that, because the lights were off, I was not dreaming.

----------


## Yarbskoo

> I assumed that, because the lights were off, I was not dreaming.



A perfect example of dream logic.  :wink2:

----------


## jarrhead

I sparta kicked a guy in my science class. He fell over the arm of a desk behind him and did a backflip busting his lip on the ground.  Here, giant chunks of flesh and a pool of blood formed, but he was up and walking fine.  My teacher called the disciplinary guy at our school and I ran like hell.  My friend got in his van.  I hung onto the bike bars on top of the minivan and we tried to do a getaway.

----------


## mackerel

Last night: I was in a church and all my DC's were chanting: "There is no reality!" And then the preacher yelled back "Why is there no reality?" and they reply: "Because we're not real!" I mean...wtf, total miss. :Sad:

----------


## jarrhead

I was taking a shit, eating greasy chinese food, and getting a BJ.

If that isn't something that never happens in reality.... you're a god.

----------


## Burke

Had a dream i was on this forum (I know, should've been lucid from that) and was reading a post by someone (Can't remember who, didn't write that down) and their signature said "Are you dreaming?" And dumb*** me just sat there reading the posts...

----------


## Indeed

I was looking at my hands, counting my fingers. I first counted seven, then six.
Thinking that I was simply miscounting the whole time.

Wow, I am such an idiot.

----------


## spockman

I think I had one where someone told me straight up that I was dreaming...

----------


## Mistborn

Last night I dreamed that there were 3 new houses in a field close to where I live. While I was trying to figure out how they got there my brother told me that the world only changes when I'm asleep, but I didn't understand what he meant.

----------


## k14

I've spent entire dreams talking about all of the things I've learned about lucid dreams without realizing I'm dreaming. Also, I seem to visit the same place in Mexico almost every other day and somehow I never make that connection in my dream. And also, I've been having a lot of dreams where I'm about fifteen years older than I am now and I have a family and everything and I never stop to question when this ever happened.

----------


## BenTheDream1018

I've actually asked myself the question "Am I dreaming?" while in a dream and I still didn't become lucid.

----------


## Paraknight

I only just got another "I am dreaming! Go lucid already!!" then the apathy kicked in and it just turned into a normal dream.

----------


## mackerel

People's heads were exploding all around me. My friends head started shaking and I told him "Your head's not going to explode, because this just a dream!" Damn it. :tongue2:

----------


## DCross

I was standing in a place like an old park I used to visit, which looked completely different, walking around with ghosts behind me and bare-foot over sharp rocks (which didn't hurt at all), when I suddenly walked through a doorway in to a library. I use doorways as a reminder to RC, so I tried to push my finger through my hand to see if I was dreaming. My hand was solid, and it didn't go through, so I thought it was real.

The ghosts confirmed my suspicion and told me it was real.

I woke up and punched myself hard.

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

in my dream last night i was being threatened with arrest by a police officer and i told her she could hurt me because it was my dream but i still failed to become lucid. FFFUUUUUUUUUUU-

----------


## Aniba

Me and my mom were talking in one of my dreams. This was a TOTAL miss...

Me: I dont want to wake up, i dont want to get to the end of my dreams. He's going to end up dying i just know it
Mom: Its your dream you can do whatever you want
Me: I know but still...

Talk about missing x.o

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Last night I felt my heart beat on the wrong side of my chest. I didn't go lucid, I just thought "hmm, that's weird. I thought my heart was on the other side." LOL

----------


## Yarbskoo

> "hmm, that's weird. I thought my heart was on the other side."



Based on some dreams I've had, your dream self can explain why your heartbeat is in your _head_.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> based on some dreams i've had, your dream self can explain why your heartbeat is in your _head_.



lol

----------


## shill

> This mornings in my dreams I&#39;m pretty sure I questioned reality and I did the nose RC. It kind of worked. I was thinking, "I can still kind of breathe. Maybe this is a dream. Or maybe I&#39;m not doing it right." I never became lucid though.



Yeah, that's a frequent one for me too. I'll just assume I can't squeeze hard enough to stop the air or something.

----------


## Fonzythedog

Happened last night. I was in my bathroom and felt really weird and trippy. I suddenly asked out loud if it was a dream and checked my hands. They looked normal, so I carried on. Thing is, it WAS a dream - because I remember drinking lots of orange juice and killing aliens. I also had a beard.

----------


## Paraknight

For the second time now I dreamt I was LDing. I tried every method of flying I could think of; swimming, flapping, floating, growing wings etc. I proceeded to check out some pretty cool cityscape from above but I NEVER went lucid. Not even slightly. SO ANNOYING!

----------


## jpmcruiser

haha yea, some pretty weird things have happened in my dreams, but I don't think I've even gotten  close to have an LD.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

In an old dream I was jumping really high, and I thought that would be an easy dreamsign for future LDs. Then last night I had on these spring shoes and convinced myself that it was normal because there was springs on them and I wasn't just floating. *facepalm*

----------


## AnthonyMo

My stupidist way i have missed becoming lucid was when, one of my dream characters said "Well summon something for me" I said "I cant  " he said " Yes you can" And i wondered what he meant, right at the ending of the dream i was like,.. Oh.. i could.. and my dream ended

----------


## VincentNex

Mine would be from a dream that had a giant who flung me into the ocean, and I could breathe underwater.

----------


## 0gravitylucid

a dc walked up to me and said this is a dream lol

----------


## 0gravitylucid

a year 11 was beating the shit out of me and it did not hurt

----------


## exdreamer

To quote my dream journal for last nights dreams; "I was talking to someone about making things more clear or real. I remember looking really closely at my hands and they were super sharp and crisp looking."

Actually having a conversation about the dream world followed by a reality check that obviously didn't induce lucidity.  :Sad:

----------


## Max ツ

Shit!! The absolute WORST miss EVER!!!!

Last night, I woke up from a lucid, and ended up in FA. Then I was seriously doubting reality. I looked at my hands, there were five fingers. I was about to go back to sleep, but the I poked my finger into my palm. It did not go through it. Even more proof that it was real life. I looked at some text, and then back again, there was no change. Then I checked out a mirror, and it was PERFECTLY normal. Lastly, I blocked my nose, but I could NOT breathe!!!

I mean, what THE hell??? How come ALL of those RCs failed so miserably??? I could have had a great lucid, but no, those RCs HAD to go and **** themselves up. :/

----------


## Yarbskoo

> I mean, what THE hell??? How come ALL of those RCs failed so miserably??? I could have had a great lucid, but no, those RCs HAD to go and **** themselves up. :/



WOW. Now THAT is an epic fail. ::|:

----------


## Max ツ

> WOW. Now THAT is an epic fail.



Tell me about it.  :l

----------


## Delwind

I was reading my DJ, and one dream kept changing, i thought i was missreading  :Sad: 








> Tell me about it.  :l



well, sometimes your dream is TOO real... :/

but i think you wouldn't control your dream properly if you discovered that it was, in fact, a dream, because of the "ultra realism" xD.

it would be a cool experience though xD

----------


## jarrhead

max, it's happened to me once. :p

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

> Shit!! The absolute WORST miss EVER!!!!



No, I think not.  This was a conversation that I had in my bed with my mother yelling at me after an FA just started:

Mom: Sam, you are dreaming!
Me: No, I'm not!
Mom: Yes, you are!
Me: No, shut up!

I then did a lazy reality check, and just fell back to sleep. :Picard face palm:

----------


## Max ツ

^
but that was your own laziness, right?  I was completely determined to have an LD and ALL of those freakin RCs didn't work. Two words : EPIC FAIL. :/

----------


## Well now what?

Alright, I was actually lucid when this happened, but I thought I would share it since something similar was mentioned higher up the page.
I'd set myself a lucid task to check my hands and my reflection the next time I became lucid. When I did become lucid (by turning on a light switch and realising that there wasn't one in that spot in real life, by the way), I checked my hand. Five fingers, no weird colours or shapes. Pretty normal there. Next I checked my reflection in my bedroom mirror, and it didn't look much different except that my hair was a little longer. I then proceeded to switch on the computer, remove my shirt and then punch a wall. My hand felt like it had hit nothing. Then I woke up.
Strange is it not?

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

> ^
> but that was your own laziness, right?  I was completely determined to have an LD and ALL of those freakin RCs didn't work. Two words : EPIC FAIL. :/



Yeah, I guess you're right.  We BOTH fail.

----------


## Hephua

I was dreaming that my friend was telling me about her dream, explaining in details. Then there's a short part ai dont remember, probably a false awakening. and later in the next part of the dream i took my DJ, asuming i'm already awake and strarted to write my last dream.
i remember vividly what i wrote, and the last word of the sentence was her name. i wrote it, look down at it and saw how it was spelled totally wrong, i laughed, crossed out and wrote it again , ofc it was again wrong. then i just gave up. 
haha! but its not that bad, after that we were levitating..

----------


## Moonlit_Jade

Once I had a dream where something had happened to the real world, and suddenly the real world was governed by the laws of dream physics.  I remember monsters were roaming the city and I was trying to ignore them so they wouldn't have influence over me.

I felt pretty bummed when I woke up, since I had been helping my friends and family adjust to the new world instead of experimenting.

----------


## Max ツ

I woke up in an FA. Took out my dream journal. In it, there was written "you are in an FA. Do an RC"
I just scribbled something on my DJ, and fell calmly back to sleep.
Nearly killed myself upon waking up.

----------


## hintss

> I woke up in an FA. Took out my dream journal. In it, there was written "you are in an FA. Do an RC"
> I just scribbled something on my DJ, and fell calmly back to sleep.
> Nearly killed myself upon waking up.



literally or figuratively? ::D:

----------


## Max ツ

> literally or figuratively?



literally. :[

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Lately, I keep reaching a point in dreams where I'm considering doing something that would be dangerous IRL, and I think: "Too bad this dream isn't a lucid dream! Then I could do that without it hurting me!" So bleeping annoying!!!!  :Bang head:

----------


## Connermac

Well, I've only been at it for two nights, but by far my biggest fail was when I was sitting in an airplane hangar where my dad keeps his plane, at a small table eating cookies and discussing video games with Bill O'Reilly of all people, while the voice of my mother was in the back of my head demanding I clean my room. To add insult to injury, my phone wouldn't work the entire time. So many of my personal dream signs, but didn't get close to lucidity.

----------


## smoke_1966

lmao ok all very funny post and at least im not the only one that kicks himself for not recognizing it was a dream.

but let me get this right...are we suppose to do R.C's  in the dream state while unaware or after being lucid... i guess i answered my own question not much sense in doing it once your lucid soooo i guess it should be an instinctual rc while dreaming that would make you pop into lucidity

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> are we suppose to do R.C's  in the dream state while unaware or after being lucid...



Actually, I *always* try to remember to do an RC _after_ becoming lucid. It really clarifies the dream and helps me stay lucid for longer periods of time.

----------


## Sam1r

> Shit!! The absolute WORST miss EVER!!!!
> 
> Last night, I woke up from a lucid, and ended up in FA. Then I was seriously doubting reality. I looked at my hands, there were five fingers. I was about to go back to sleep, but the I poked my finger into my palm. It did not go through it. Even more proof that it was real life. I looked at some text, and then back again, there was no change. Then I checked out a mirror, and it was PERFECTLY normal. Lastly, I blocked my nose, but I could NOT breathe!!!
> 
> I mean, what THE hell??? How come ALL of those RCs failed so miserably??? I could have had a great lucid, but no, those RCs HAD to go and **** themselves up. :/




Hey,
Wow...that's one hell vivid dream you've got there,mate...
Haha...
I remember quite a lot of times my hands seemed real and so I did  the light-switch RC ,but I saw the lights go off and on...haha...
Sometimes,it seems impossible to escape FA...
Sucks...ain't it?
Sam

----------


## smoke_1966

> Actually, I *always* try to remember to do an RC _after_ becoming lucid. It really clarifies the dream and helps me stay lucid for longer periods of time.



ty ill try and remember that ...

----------


## smoke_1966

Ok last night i decided to dwnld the Lucid Remix MP3 so i put it in my phone and went to bed all excited and started listening to this nice voice repeating,know your dreaming ,be aware your dreaming,do you R.C. with nice waves and other sounds in the background.

Well i didnt realize i fell asleep and im still hearing this your dreaming,do your R.C. be aware,on and on,in my dream,suddenly i have george lopez in my right ear and lucid remix in my left and i tell myself,thats weird...then im walking around outside and telling myself these earphones are keeping me awake and im not dreaming never mind getting lucid... so i take em out and try going to sleep...in a tent on someones front lawn in a strange neibourhood... 

then,i really woke up earphones still in, and im like,wtf how could i miss all that...pulled em out for real went back to sleep and had a few more sweet dreams that i couldnt remember  cuz i was too lazy to write em down when i woke up again at 4 am...

oh well ill try again tonight and see what happens,i definitely think i went directly into dream state due to the MP3

----------


## Burke

My friend was writing about his dream in what i think was his DJ. I said "Hey, you into LDing?" then he said, "Nah, just writing about this dream I had." "Oh, O.K." I replied... No lucidity for me  :Sad:

----------


## Ethereal

Recently a friend of mine completely shaved his head. In my dream, I saw him with his hair back. I was thoroughly confused, knowing he couldn't have regrown his hair so quickly. I reality checked briefly, then though, "Find another way to prove this is a dream."

But then I was attacked by an armoured knight and forced to fight for my illusive life.

----------


## Roxy

I was talking with my brother about lucid dreaming and that he used to wake up in sp. He really wanted to try out Lucid dreaming. After about an hour after our talk I went to bed and this is what happend... I was with my dad on a boat.... when my brother kept asking me can I try to get lucid, please? May I try it once now?? So I finally decided to give him an try, and then all out of a sudden he was snowboarding above the trees in a forest (I was 3rd person). I then thought shit, i'm jealous that I didnt become Lucid.

Also I finished highschool 2 years ago, when I was  17. I remember the most important mark I needed was for the class ''drawing''. I had to make a test and I worked 2 and a half hours on it. Some other girl in my class didnt work on it and she had a higher mark then me, so I was pissed off. I told him to relook at it. When I was dreaming I dreamed that he gave me lower then it already was, so I did a reality check and realised I was dreaming. I was shouting at all the dc that I was dreaming, but didnt become lucid, lol. I also bought myself a twix.

----------


## Delwind

i had one dream today that i was showing my friends how to fly ¬¬, i was flying and one of my friends said: how are you flying? i said: because i am sleepy. then another friend said: wow, now im gonna start practising lucid dreams!

and i didnt become lucid seriusly, WTF!?

----------


## Mespia

I was sitting at a table in a library with a dream girl who had red hair. She took out a journal and showed it to me.

Me: Wow, these are your dreams!
Her: Yup, I write them all down.
Me: This one's really awesome. I wish I could have cool dreams.
Her: They are pretty fun.
Me: Hey, this one's a lucid! I love lucid dreams, I wish I could have them.
Her: Well, you have to work at them.

Doh.

I also had a dream where I decided that I was a fairy with some odd fairy friend. I decided that I was dreaming and I told this friend. I didn't actually realize I was dreaming, just told this friend. That was probably an epic fail.

----------


## kookyinc

I'm practically an atheist, but I was perfectly fine with having the Roman goddess Venus make me a sandwich that _read to me lines from the Aeneid (in Swedish, a language that I don't speak) when I ate it._

----------


## lala2

Trying to go turn off the light but can't walk to it because my body is like jelly going back and forth and hitting the walls, which were more like mattresses

----------


## TheJoshz0rz

Last night I was speaking to a friend of mine who had 2 smaller ears in the top of his normal ears, which were completely green. 
Also, last week I had a glass of water and started pulling at the glass like it was a cross between a liquid and elastic, it would come out as I pulled it and then spring back gently when I let go.
I can't believe that I was completely content with both of these things happening  :tongue2:

----------


## SatansPony

The other night I had a dream where I was laying naked on the floor of my bathroom cuddling with toilet plungers and I thought, "This might be a dream. I should do an RC... Nah, I know this is real."  I almost cried upon waking.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

There was a "torturer" at my OLD OLD house!

----------


## Max ツ

DC : You know, the dinosaurs fighting there is almost like a dream.
Me : No dude, this is a dream. Look, if I snap my fingers, they disappear.
DC : Whoa!! Cool!!
Me : Yeah.......
DC : So uh, about the salami.........

Didn't become lucid.  :Sad:  Stupid DC!!!

----------


## r2d2651

Once, in my dream the rapture was about to happen, I am in my living room and I look over at the desktop computer. DV is on screen. I say Oh dammit and I haven't even had a LD yet!!

----------


## Mascot

Before I learned how to really talk in dreams, someone offered be something, and I went to pick one up and say something, I then woke up.  I was trying to say it in real life..  I went lucid later though. xP

----------


## Damaster123c

Hahaha Yeah totally happened tons of times to me when i started trying this lol. Around the first couple weeks when i started, i remembered to look at my hands in my dream. And i noticed i had 6 fingers. And i was like WTF! i have 6 fingers!?... Then i just thought about it for a second and was like dam..... Im the freak with 6 fingers.... Oh well :p hahaha

----------


## Imaginer1

When I had my first LD before joining here (it was actually a total accident) the french guard from "Monty Python and the Holy Grail" was there. He kept insulting me, and by the time he got to "I FART in your general direction!" I woke up. It was too hilarious.

----------


## Mascot

Lol wow, sounds awesome.

----------


## HylianSpaz

Was an accomplice of a book character in the hijacking of a bubble-gum truck, which was in the middle of a jungle.  And the book character kept on throwing bubble-gum out the window saying that the explosions would slow down the cops.  :smiley:

----------


## Andra

simone93 that's a really funny one ::lol:: 
A few days ago I was dreaming that I was telling a priest about the a dream I had.
In another dream I was telling my best friend about my latest dreams and lucid dreams and when I told her I dreamed about someone the person appeared and smiled  :Exclaim: 
Also I've had lots of false awakenings where I would write in mu dream journal

----------


## AAA20

I went to a gas station with afriend and bought gasoline to help with having a lucid dream, which is wierd for four reasons.
1. I don't have a lot of money.
2. I don't know a gas station by the name of goils
3. The gas stations is in the middle of an indoor mall (Malls/Stores/Hospitals are the most common places I go when I dream).
4. The friend I'm talking to is a monkey. 

I just can't take a hint. Even when my self is tring to tell me I'm dreaming.

----------


## no_limits

Yeah I missed something pretty obvious that should've made me lucid. I was on a rollercoaster and suddenly a London bus came down the other end of the track in front of me. I managed to jump off but apparently it was part of the ride. Then I had to jump down a 100 foot waterfall into a 1 meter wide hole. After all that I still wasn't lucid.

----------


## simm

Yeah I have had heaps of these, like driving my car on water, walking into a room with a bunch of toilets (with no partitions), seeing people in places they shouldn't be, finding myself back at highschool... 
But I have found that if you decide that everytime you question whether your dreaming, that you probably are... Then you should be right, cause I don't think I've ever mistaken real life for a dream.

----------


## kflory31

haha i  just woke up and had to get on and post this.. I actualy had a LD, it was very short and not clear at all, anyways the false awakening is the part that I cant believe i didnt re become lucid.  I woke up and was like , damn that was a horrible LD, then looked over and the girl from the show glee was sleeping next to me, lol dont know how i didnt realize it was still a dream! damn FA's  .. btw does anybody else have their clearest and longest LDs after False awakening then realizing its a dream and becoming lucid that way?

----------


## kflory31

> Yeah I have had heaps of these, like driving my car on water, walking into a room with a bunch of toilets (with no partitions), seeing people in places they shouldn't be, finding myself back at highschool... 
> But I have found that if you decide that everytime you question whether your dreaming, that you probably are... Then you should be right, cause I don't think I've ever mistaken real life for a dream.



yeah thats something Im trying to teach myself, if at any point im like, is this a dream? then it is lol

----------


## WarBenifit156

I've got one, once I was having a dream and I asked myself "am I dreaming?" but something told me I wasn't dreaming. So I didn't become lucid.  :Sad:

----------


## Shadowborn

A few months ago when I was WILDing, while in bed for about 20minutes my friend enters the room, sits down next to me and asks "what are you doing?".
I replied in an irritated voice "I'm trying to have a lucid dream, could you please leave me alone". He apologized and left the room.

The whole thing was of course a dream, which I realized when I woke up. I explained to him what happened and we both had a good laugh.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

Apparently my dreaming self thinks floating around everywhere is perfectly normal lol.

----------


## Mythic

Sister woke me up about a text right when I was on the verges of a dream (seriously, almost done walking over my fictitious Lucid Bridge, eyelids fluttering, eyes moving like no tomorrow). In my fright I punched her in the stomach because I thought I was being assailed by an assassin.

----------


## rkenning

last night i was having a magical duel with my friend but i was too powerful and created a smoke monster in the mall.  i pinched my nose and tried to breath and it still worked, but i was convinced the scene was too real to be a dream.  damn

----------


## bored2tears

I dreamt about school. First of all, it is summer, and I don't have school. That shouldn't tipped me off.

Then, when reading a packet, I even thought to myself, "Am I dreaming?". Then I just continued on with the packet.

I'd rather do work than become lucid. LOL

----------


## lisa123

Well i was planning on attempting a WILD that night and then i dreamt i was at a shopping centre and i felt half asleep and i was like in  a shopping trolley getting pushed around by my family and then i kept telling everyone to shut up because i wanted to WILD and i was not comfortable and i was pissed i kept wanting to then i woke up and was to tired so went back to bed

----------


## Andra

I had a FA but thought somethings wrong so I pinched my nose and was able to breath.I became lucid and started flying and closed my eyes imagining I a scene so I would get there.I almost did it but I thought about awakening and woke up.I didn't move at all so I could go back in my dream but for some reason my toes started moving in a weird way without me doing anything.So I thought: Damn it!!!Why are my toes moving like this??!!So I went back to sleep.Only the next day I realized it must have been another FA  ::shock::

----------


## HumanNoMore

My first semi-lucid dream... I could feel myself waking up and didn't know how to stay in it  :Sad:

----------


## Clogan38

I had one last night... so close, I was going to pinch my nose, but then my brother was there, he asked me if I was lucid... I said yes.

GODDAMMIT!

----------


## BuckVincent

I had one the other night. For some reason I had to get into a raft naked to go down the river but the girl behind me was fully clothed... I wanted to kick myself lol.

----------


## Well now what?

I had a very big one recently. I saw myself in a classroom type place, and I heard someone across the room mention something about consciousness. I immediately became interested, and what followed was a full-out discussion about lucid dreaming without me even realising it was a dream. Then after that, someone put on some music and then madly slid over and back under a table in rapid succession many times.

----------


## reere

I play First-Person Shooter games...And when I am trying to WILD, Soldiers shot me so I can't WILD...(But I am already in a dream and can't figure it out....)The only thing I would have to do is to do a Reality Check... :Oh noes:

----------


## cisrulez

Last one i had a dream about some douchebag at my school, and he was hanging out with me.

Then i woke up and i realized, wait WTF - I don't even personally know this kid lol

----------


## Max ツ

Okay this is RIDICULOUS. So today, I set the alarm to 6 in the morning. I wake up, wash, eat breakfast, and zonk out again. I hear an alarm again. Look at the time. Wtf? 6 o'clock. Oh well, false awakening, I think. I go out of bed. Go to the washroom, wash my face, eat another (unsatisfying) breakfast, and then pass out AGAIN. Now guess what happened? I hear an alarm bell once more. I look at the time. 6 o
clock. What THE hell? I check my hands. Five fingers. Then, I pinch my nose. Can't breathe. Dang!
Shoulda reality checked when I had the chance. -_-

----------


## jason3824

I was a DEA agent in a dream and raided a house, found some baggies of weed and one baggie of what looked like chives and smelled like chives. I was like "what the...? this isnt drugs... these are chives... *thinks*... looks around and everyone being arrested around me had stopped and was staring at me silent (as if waiting for my next command or for me to realize it was a dream!) ...*thinks more... looks at chives*  chives arent drugs.. this is strange... OH I KNOW! I GOTTA GO PUT THIS BAGGIE OF WEED IN MY SHOE FOR LATER!"
*wakes up*
 my first thought upon waking was *FACEPALM*

----------


## Diamondec

Ok, once I while in a dream I saw a movie named "Dragon Wars" which I I didn't recognize and realized that it was a dream. At that moment I had complete control and was Lucid then my alarm clock rings and with fear I realize I am not waking up. I become afraid that I miss my college class and try to force myself awake. I then find myself in bed but still asleep so I try again to wake up. This time I am successful and wake up only to discover that my alarm clock is not on, and horror sets in as I realize I on summer break!!!!! I don't have classes yet!!!!

----------


## Puffin

I became lucid last week and began to slip out of it almost immediately. I told myself out loud, "don't forget that you're dreaming!" ...I lost lucidity anyways.

This happened twice in the same dream, and I didn't stay lucid for more than a few seconds each time.

Not necessarily missing lucidity, but it was definitely annoying once I woke up.

----------


## taranosaurusrex

It actually happened last night. Every class from the DV Academy were on "dream teams" and were competing on who could become lucid first. I was really disappointed too because I couldn't join a class because I haven't been a member for 2 weeks yet. -_____-
I also had one a couple weeks ago when the radio played this song about dreaming and a dc started singing along.

----------


## reere

> Okay this is RIDICULOUS. So today, I set the alarm to 6 in the morning. I wake up, wash, eat breakfast, and zonk out again. I hear an alarm again. Look at the time. Wtf? 6 o'clock. Oh well, false awakening, I think. I go out of bed. Go to the washroom, wash my face, eat another (unsatisfying) breakfast, and then pass out AGAIN. Now guess what happened? I hear an alarm bell once more. I look at the time. 6 o
> clock. What THE hell? I check my hands. Five fingers. Then, I pinch my nose. Can't breathe. Dang!
> Shoulda reality checked when I had the chance. -_-



LoL atleast you didnt work whole day to realise at the end of the day...DANG I am dreaming...lol :Bang head: 
(Happened to me once)

----------


## TheOneirologist

A week or two ago I had my first lucid... my loved one was about to explode (she was stuck in my car with a bomb) and I thought, "This can't be happening!...Am I dreaming?"  I looked at my hands to discover that my right hand has one or two extra fingers.  I got really excited, but I sat down and said to myself: "Stay calm...I'm dreaming...stay calm...I'm dreaming..."  I was hyperventilating as I talked to myself... I stood up after a few tries and then lost lucidity.  Total lucid time: about 10 seconds.

Fortunately a few days later I had a second lucid: it was around ten minutes long, and I did a ton of awesome things (i.e.: force a frog to spontaneously combust, make a crowd disappear, levitate 20 feet in the air...good times).  :boogie:

----------


## Puffin

Forgot to post this a while ago - I was levitating a plastic grocery bag with my mind, right in front of my face.

----------


## uberyoshi

A few weeks ago I had a dream where I was camping with Stephen LaBerge. When I saw him coming out of his tent I decided to do an RC in front of him, to show him that I was learning to lucid dream. I pinched my nose and quickly tried to breathe. I'm pretty sure I did it too quickly, because I didn't even notice if I could breathe or not. LaBerge didn't understand what I was doing. He looked at me strangely, and said, "I don't know what that was, but I don't think it worked."

----------


## onyxfyre

well, the first one was when i watched a video the night before with this one dude telling how to get lucid.then i dreamed that night and i saw him as a mii character (wtf?) and i was like, Hey! theres that lucid dream guy!....wait... i think im missing something...nah, its nothing.
i woke up the next morning. Ugh! that was stupid.

then i tried a WILD, and i saw patterns and a tunnel of squares with a picture at the end, i was like "Woah!" then it dissapeared and i got angry at that too =(.

----------


## Mancon

> a few weeks ago i had a dream where i was camping with stephen laberge. When i saw him coming out of his tent i decided to do an rc in front of him, to show him that i was learning to lucid dream. I pinched my nose and quickly tried to breathe. I'm pretty sure i did it too quickly, because i didn't even notice if i could breathe or not. Laberge didn't understand what i was doing. He looked at me strangely, and said, "i don't know what that was, but i don't think it worked."



 lol

----------


## onyxfyre

also there was a time my dad was driving us home from a long trip, i had a 5 hour sleep and i fell asleep in car. I saw tiger woods and he was playing mini golf (FAIL) and he bet me 5 bux i couldnt get a hole in 1, for the price of $2.50. i missed the first shot, then my mom came over, gave him 7.50, and threw 3 balls into the hole (holy crap) and won me 15 bucks. then i yelled "Yay mom!" just as i woke up, and my dad was like "what?"
and i said "hauaaa....wasss i dreeeming?"

i felt like an idiot.

----------


## Masquerade

Just woke up from a nap. My dream was that I was chilling in my house, and suddenly I hear police yelling for me to come outside. I come out, and they are looking for some kind of file. They tell me to look on my computer, and so I go inside and get on it. I search like... the entire drive for the file, and never find it. I probably would have became lucid except for the fact that nothing on the computer's screen was out of place. So in my dream I was just like, "God damn it!" and woke up.

I proceeded to get some breakfast, and suddenly realized how close I was to lucidity. Awesome...

----------


## Tyson

My mind's a cunning one, I'll give it that. It uses the fact that I was a gullible child against me, and it works everytime. 

When I was a kid I had harsh back pains for a few weeks. I told my mum about it at around the time my dad was run over and broke his back, and my mum kept saying it was sympathy pains. As much as I'd have liked to go to the doctors, in my head I'd keep telling myself "it's just sympathy pains". Now, over 12 years after, when something ridiculous happens in my dreams someone will come along and remind me "it's just sympathy pains". 

Hurricanes in the middle of England? Sympathy pains. Hands have turned into squids? Sympathy pains. Both of your legs have been ripped from their sockets by a 50 foot baby? Sympathy pains.... Yeah, thanks mum  :Sad:

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Sympathy pains.



The reason you missed the lucid dream?  Sympathy pains, of course!  Sorry, I just find that hilarious.  :Big laugh:

----------


## Andra

> The reason you missed the lucid dream?  Sympathy pains, of course!  Sorry, I just find that hilarious.



I totally agree  ::rolllaugh::  LOL

----------


## Linkelynxy

Last night I dreamt I was feeding my bra to an owl and I did not think that was weird at all.

----------


## Tyson

Your laughter hurts me.... And it isn't sympathy :p

The only reason I don't add it to my list of recurring dream signs it's just so darned silly. I hoped I'd grow out of it. It's like my subconscious  has become that bully from school who has a little bit of dirt on you and clings to it to use as ammo. "Hey stupid brains...sympathy pains! *giggle*"  ::shakehead2::

----------


## TheOneirologist

No, no, no.  I wasn't making fun of you, I just find the idea of sympathy pains funny.  If it helps, I was more gullible than you were when I was little.  I asked my father to make me a magic cupcake; I thought it was possible because I saw it on a cartoon.  How about that?

----------


## Tyson

...Don't be ridiculous, we all know magic cupcakes are real  :tongue2:

----------


## TheOneirologist

Yes, of course they are.

----------


## Luni

Haha, these are all great XD

I had a dream I was in my chorus classroom and for some reason whenever I sat down it was like a spring and I shot up and hit the ceiling and floated slowly back down. You'd think this would cause me to wonder about gravity, but I just kept doing it because it was fun. Figures.

I had another dream where I was looking at the clock and the time was melting...nope, that appeared perfectly normal to me.

Even that time I had a dream that I morphed into a green dragon while flying through my school, and having Professor Snape as my bible teacher while various school authorities were trying to shoot me down didn't trigger a LD... I've got a lot of work cut out for me >_>

----------


## reere

> A few weeks ago I had a dream where I was camping with Stephen LaBerge. When I saw him coming out of his tent I decided to do an RC in front of him, to show him that I was learning to lucid dream. I pinched my nose and quickly tried to breathe. I'm pretty sure I did it too quickly, because I didn't even notice if I could breathe or not. LaBerge didn't understand what I was doing. He looked at me strangely, and said, "I don't know what that was, but I don't think it worked."



LOL OMG That's a good one!!! ::rolllaugh::

----------


## TheOneirologist

I don't question anything in my dreams.  My first normal-length lucid dream was induced when my father asked me if I was dreaming.  Where's the independence in that?

----------


## Linkster17

I had a dream where i went on a field trip just to go to a water park during school and on the way back there was a giant rip(portal) in the sky with all sorts of colors in it. I didn't think this way strange although I was kind of worried and closed my eyes and teleported home. I didn't think this was strange either. lol

----------


## Spectrum

One of the first times I tried WBTB, I set my alarm for something like 5:30.  After being up for about 25 minutes I went back to sleep, after repeating the mantra "tonight I will lucid dream".  Unfortunately, this carried over into the dream in entirely the wrong way, and I spent all night dreaming ABOUT trying to fall asleep and lucid dream while at college.  If it had ocurred to me to reality check then things may have been different  :Sad:

----------


## Bobblehat

Sounds familiar. The other night I dreamed I was trying to WILD and didn't RC. The next night I dreamed I was trying to WILD again and luckily that time I caught it with an RC.

----------


## eperbokor

I was jumping(huge jumps) around on floating islands and trees were growing and growing, trying to root me, my body was vibrating in colors, like when Mario picks up a shroom or flower.  I was very skeptical about this and said in the dream, that I must be dreaming because this is not real. I didn't care and my dream went back to auto-pilot. I was so angry because I do RC every hour and question that "is this real?" and "how did I get here".

Being careless fail.  :Oh noes:

----------


## TheOneirologist

In my dream last night I found Steve Carrell... he took me outside and told me when this guy on a tractor was going to die.
Yeah, like that's normal.  ::doh::

----------


## Cheetoz

I had a dream a couple years ago when I was in Orgrimmar (from World of Warcraft) with a couple friends. My German teacher came up to me and said "hold your nose". I completely missed that.

----------


## IANLEGEND

first post!

did some research on "tension tamer tea" in real life, in my dream my brother had it, i remember the box perfectly, and i freaked out and told him that I've been trying to get it to lucid dream- and then his eyes got really wide, and his mouth hung open in shock, like he was trying to say something- like EXTREME excitement.... but i got none of it. hahah. maybe my dream brother is hinting at me.

----------


## Spectrum

Oh boy, here's another good one.  The other night, I was dreaming about riding a bicycle.  I decided I wanted to go for a bike ride in Crackley Wood (about 5 miles from where I live).  I picked up a map, imagined myself there, and in a second I'd teleported myself to the gate at the entrance to the woods.  For the entirity of the dream I was completely non-lucid.

Fuuuuuuuuuck.

----------


## car4soccer

hey ive just started researching all this (partly cuz inceptions freakin awesome) and i have a question for any pros.  when u go lucid, how much like real life does it feel? is it like walking around during the day or does it feel just like a regular dream? is it as difficult to picture the dream in your head afterward?  pleez reply lol   cuz if its really vivid im putting all the effort in i can!

----------


## ooflendoodle

Well I haven't read the other comments but one of my dreams I was talking to my best friend telling him all about lucid dreaming and how I wanted to have one when I woke up I literally laughed out loud. I think that's pretty hard to top.

----------


## Spectrum

> hey ive just started researching all this (partly cuz inceptions freakin awesome) and i have a question for any pros.  when u go lucid, how much like real life does it feel? is it like walking around during the day or does it feel just like a regular dream? is it as difficult to picture the dream in your head afterward?  pleez reply lol   cuz if its really vivid im putting all the effort in i can!



It can vary, but lucid dreams are typically far more vivid than regular dreams, as far as I can gather.

Make a topic in the newbie forum if you've got a lot of questions  :smiley:

----------


## TheOneirologist

> hey ive just started researching all this (partly cuz inceptions freakin awesome) and i have a question for any pros.  when u go lucid, how much like real life does it feel? is it like walking around during the day or does it feel just like a regular dream? is it as difficult to picture the dream in your head afterward?  pleez reply lol   cuz if its really vivid im putting all the effort in i can!



I can't really describe a lucid dream.  You can look around, feel things... it does feel real, but there's something about it that's... just different.

----------


## OldNutter

Lol this one was a stupid one, but whatever  :tongue2:  I was dreaming I went to jail for a reason I can't remember, all the walls were white and padded... Might have been an insane asylum  :tongue2:  , But I remember someone saying jail. Anyway I was in there and I closed my eyes, and I was outside. I remember thinking cool, then my dream changed. Which should have been another clue.

----------


## DreamingGhost

I am running away form someone when I stop and turn around to see them standing there.
Me: I'm dreaming and no longer afraid of you so just go away.
DC: No you're not
Me: Yes I am, here I'll prove it will a simple nose plug RC. I pinch my nose fully and can still breath.
Me: Dammit you're right I can still breath through my plugged nose.
DC: See I told you you were not dreaming now run, I like to chase you.
Me: Oh alright.  (in a defeated tone)  
I start to run again and hear the DC laugh an evil laugh as he begins to chase me.

I wake up shortly after this and smack my forehead for not realizing me still breathing meant I was dreaming and the RC was positive LOL. I have had more then one dream like this as I use this RC often in RL and in dreams.

----------


## bored2tears

I was on Dream Views, reading a thread by Mzzkc. The thread was about stupid ways people miss becoming lucid. I was reading his post, and I laughed. I then proceeded to say "He should do reality checks more often, like me." I woke up after reading five pages of the thread.

----------


## TheOneirologist

Last night my grandfather drove us off a cliff in a car.  The whole time I was just like, "WHEEEE!'"  :Bang head:

----------


## Razzia

I was sitting at the big dinner table at home, with lots of relatives and friends. There was this extremely hot chick sitting next to me, never seen her before in real life, but it was like I knew her from somewhere. Anyways, I'm enjoying my dinner and suddenly this chick turns to me, rams her tongue in my mouth and grabs my dick  ::D:  She's really going at it, and we stop, and dinner resumes... One other funny thing was, for a few seconds it was like I was seeing through a camera in the back of my throat, so I could see her tongue going crazy in my mouth for a few seconds, then it went back to first person.

HOW COULD I HAVE MISSED THAT?

----------


## Ray23

I went to my uncles lucid dreaming camp to learn LDs. The whole plotline was centered around it. When I got insurance at a place the woman asked me why I needed it.
I answer: In case I break a dream leg! Ha ha!

I swear I almost killed someone.

----------


## JackALope2323

Just last night, I ended up with two girls in my bed (No sex, unfortunately.) and my mom came into my room, and caught me with the two girls in my bed. She, in her typical mom-style, demanded to know what was going on here. I explained to her that I had been in a dream state, and that these girls were left over from that dream. I told her that I was pretty sure I still was in a dream state, too.

Of course, I didn't go lucid. Even when I myself admitted I was probably in a dream.

----------


## mparker

I dreamt I was watching Inception and didn't think to RC  :Bang head:

----------


## JackALope2323

This morning, I was thinking about incubating a MILD during a dream.

Also last night, I was talking to one of my teachers about watching Breaking Bad WHILE I WAS HELPING WALTER AND JESSE OUT WITH THEIR COOKING.

FFS, my dream-self is retarded.

----------


## Spectrum

2 nights in a row, now, I've been right on the verge of becoming lucid, but been too distracted by what I was doing in the dream.  God damn.

----------


## grischkaja008

Yesterday I missed an oppurnity: 

i was on a funeral of someone I didn't know at all and in the middle of the ceremony, our schooldirector came in, danced, jumped, was listening to an i-pod and sang the chorusline  of "Can't stop feeling" (a song of Franz Ferdinand) which goes : "And you can't feel anymore" *sarcasm*. And it seemed to me normal  :Oh noes:

----------


## TheSurrealist90

People from my work are usually always in my dreams...I always perform reality checks while I'm around them in real life, but never tend to do it in a dream =(

----------


## URappinCool

I remembered two dreams from last night. One involved a realistic scenario which somehow (I'm still not sure how) prompted me to do a reality check and become lucid, before becoming too excited and waking up.

My next dream involved professional basketball players playing skeeball with pretzels in a fancy stadium.
A reality check never occurred to me.

----------


## Waterknight

I hate it I become lucid in the most realistic dreams sometimes but in a dream that I was patching holes in a boat with song lyrics the thought never occured to me that it could have been a dream. I moved my hand over a hole and just heard music that wasnt really even there I just felt like I was hearing music and the holes werent there when my hand passed over them........

----------


## Vesterguard

Yesterday I went and kissed a friend of mine on the cheek while she was filling a beer glass, a friend I had just helped out and made sure she kept her job at Merlot's from true blood. While I did this I was picking up my dream journal to write about a dream, never bothered to reality check  :Bang head:

----------


## TheOneirologist

Last night I had a dream where I was taking some really disgusting homeopathic medicine.  Normally in real life, I'd plug my nose so that I wouldn't taste it, but it just so happens that I decided to drink it without plugging my nose this time.  IF I'D PLUGGED MY NOSE, I'D HAVE REALIZED THAT I COULD STILL BREATHE!

----------


## hadoitz

I got freaked out during WILD, and then abort my attempt  ::damnit::

----------


## TheOneirologist

> I got freaked out during WILD, and then abort my attempt



...I can't say I blame you.  If I saw something scary during SP, I'd go crazy just trying to wake up and make it go away.  What was it that made you "abort the mission?"

----------


## RogerWaters

I've said this in another thread somewhere

My mom was on the phone, I said "Mom!" to try and get her attention, she got an annoyed look on her face and said to the person on the other line "Ya, he still hasn't realized that he's dreaming yet, I'll have to call you back" 

flew right over my head >.<

----------


## URappinCool

> I've said this in another thread somewhere
> 
> My mom was on the phone, I said "Mom!" to try and get her attention, she got an annoyed look on her face and said to the person on the other line "Ya, he still hasn't realized that he's dreaming yet, I'll have to call you back" 
> 
> flew right over my head >.<



 ::lol::  That's gold.

----------


## hadoitz

> ...I can't say I blame you.  If I saw something scary during SP, I'd go crazy just trying to wake up and make it go away.  What was it that made you "abort the mission?"



Actually I'm not sure what was it, but my heart beats so fast and I feel like it is going to blow  ::shock::

----------


## Waterknight

> Yesterday I went and kissed a friend of mine on the cheek while she was filling a beer glass, a friend I had just helped out and made sure she kept her job at Merlot's from true blood. While I did this I was picking up my dream journal to write about a dream, never bothered to reality check



Haha that reminds me I had a dream with sookie in it once and it wasnt lucid

----------


## Wonderbread

I got onto dreamviews.com, saw two friends of mine that are into lucid dreaming had a conversation on here, one is a girl i like, the other is my best friend. They talked about something that made me mad for some reason and I confronted them in person, but after arguing for about a minute I said "whatever I am just going to go lucid dream" and I went to my bed and closed my eyes. Dream ended.

Really don't know how I didn't notice especially since I logged onto this site and even talked about lucid dreaming...

----------


## yuriythebest

Boy do I have a story for you guys - this just happened to me in this morning's dream.

I was in a very vivid surreal 3d environment/world, sort of 3d nature in shades of blue/purple, where I did stuff like catch a beautiful butterfly and it turned out to be quite sticky. All the while I was saying stuff like "I do not belong to this reality" - not sure if that was the exact phrasing - stuff like "your reality doesn't correspond to my own".  I then began constructing a teleport/portal to my own world (construct in the strategy game sense of the word where the construction is abstract and happens automatically), I accidentally built 2, however instead of teleports I built like a playground+hut x2.  I was surprised by this "glitch" and thought this could be a dream, however I don't think I did a proper RC and soon forgot about the possibility of this being a dream.

----------


## hintss

there was an explosion. of walnuts. from basketball hoops.

----------


## Easy123

I dreamt of listening to a Tupac song where he rapped:

"Im stuck in a lucid dream" or something like this, and I rewinded and listened to it again and I was amazed at it.. but never realised I was dreaming lol!!!

----------


## jason3824

> I dreamt of listening to a Tupac song where he rapped:
> 
> "Im stuck in a lucid dream" or something like this, and I rewinded and listened to it again and I was amazed at it.. but never realised I was dreaming lol!!!



"Im stuck in a lucid dream, it's 1994 and im talking to YOU Easy123..."

----------


## Easy123

> "Im stuck in a lucid dream, it's 1994 and im talking to YOU Easy123..."



What?? Dont understand lol...

----------


## jason3824

> What?? Dont understand lol...



YouTube - I wrote this song in 94.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> YouTube - I wrote this song in 94.



Well, isn't that a coincidence.

Last night I know I had a lucid dream--- I know because I have a memory of my abnormal fingers.  However, since I have to deal with school and can't dream journal, my recall's been bad and I can't remember what I did!

----------


## Waterknight

I dont see how you cant remember a lucid dream even if you have the worst recall out of anyone on here. I have horrible recall but I remember all of my lucid dreams just as much if not more than waking life memories.

----------


## hintss

> Well, isn't that a coincidence.
> 
> Last night I know I had a lucid dream--- I know because I have a memory of my abnormal fingers.  However, since I have to deal with school and can't dream journal, my recall's been bad and I can't remember what I did!



 same with both my lucids

----------


## TheOneirologist

> same with both my lucids



It's unfortunate... I've had six lucid dreams/moments, and the last two or three really sucked.  Especially the fifth one: I feel like I was lucid, but have no memory of going lucid; I'm just going on an assumption.

----------


## hintss

> It's unfortunate... I've had six lucid dreams/moments, and the last two or three really sucked.  Especially the fifth one: I feel like I was lucid, but have no memory of going lucid; I'm just going on an assumption.



same with the second of mine

----------


## 156curses

Once I picked a person to be a dream sign. I thought of that person for a long time before I fell asleep. I was like, 'yep, when I see him I'll recognise I'm dreaming and become lucid!'. Well, my dream sign ran into my dream and hanged around for quite some time too.

It wasn't until like, later in the afternoon the next day I'm like '... oh. shit.' I'm so slow.

----------


## glow

hahahaa last night i dreamed i was telling my sister about reality checks

although, I didn't actually do any


FAIL!

----------


## Blupaba

I looked at my hands once in a dream and assumed it was perfectly normal I had 3 fingers.  :Eek:

----------


## yuriythebest

I was describing one of my first LD's and how good it felt and how freeing and amazing it was... to a DC

----------


## Waterknight

Well havent had a dream that I can remember in a while but yesterday I fell asleep on the bus and somehow I realized I was asleep but I wasnt dreaming. i tried to form a dream but I couldnt because I didnt have anything at all to work with I didnt even have any senses I knew I was on the bus but I couldnt even feel my body and I didnt have a dream so obviously no dream body either. My consciousness was in a dark void. So I just woke myself up

----------


## Brooooook

Last night I did several reality checks, missed a dream sign, and floated. ._.

----------


## glow

> Well havent had a dream that I can remember in a while but yesterday I fell asleep on the bus and somehow I realized I was asleep but I wasnt dreaming. i tried to form a dream but I couldnt because I didnt have anything at all to work with I didnt even have any senses I knew I was on the bus but I couldnt even feel my body and I didnt have a dream so obviously no dream body either. My consciousness was in a dark void. So I just woke myself up





you should have tried to WILD^

----------


## Samael

Two, three, four, five, six. Six fingers. That seems normal.

Still feels like a dream, though, so I'll bite the skin on my wrist. (Wat.) Nope, doesn't hurt. Not dreaming.

 :Picard face palm:

----------


## Puffin

> Two, three, four, five, six. Six fingers. That seems normal.
> 
> Still feels like a dream, though, so I'll bite the skin on my wrist. (Wat.) Nope, doesn't hurt. Not dreaming.



Good job!  :Clap: 

 :Big laugh:

----------


## Puffin

Shortly after joining DV, I dreamed that I was teaching a DC how to summon objects.  ::doh::

----------


## Waterknight

Maybe where I was at school before school started. Or maybe the dream where I was playing texas hold em at school but we didnt have chips. If I would have thought about it I would have realized we never play texas hold em without chips.

----------


## DreamingGhost

A few nights ago I do the nose plug RC and can still breath. I say to me self damn I guess I am awake because I can still breath lol

Take Care.
D.G.  ::jester::

----------


## lotsofface

Recently I taught someone how to have lucid dreams in a dream, and didn't become lucid.

----------


## SuddenGun007

I have one, it happened two days ago, I did a WBTB, then fell asleep again, woke myself up after the dream ended. I did a successful WILD. I went outside of my house and tried to fly, I couldn't. Then I see my dream sister and mother taking out trash, they asked for my help, and I AGREED. The I lost my lucidity, and forgot I was dreaming. But I remember the trash smelling really bad. Plus later that night when i got home from work, I had to take out the real trash lol. That has been my worst moment so far.

----------


## Bomber66a

I was in my dream and I looked at my hands and asked "am I dreaming" I realised I was because I could only see 3 of my fingers (the other 2 were blurry) on each hand. But then I said, "no, it's the resolution of my eyes, that's why I can't see my fingers, therefore I can't be dreaming. 

That was annoying XD

----------


## fautzo

I know I just posted this but i had one where i was in endless water and i was like....what now? because there was basically nothing to do in endless water

----------


## TheOneirologist

It's really strange: last night I dreamt that I got turned into a pig.  At first, the guy who transformed me couldn't understand me, but then I asked him a question and he answered it.  Note that he turned me into a pig by accident.  Anyway, when he replied to me, I said, "How can you understand me?  This breaks the laws of physics!"

And breaking the laws of physics is definitely possible in waking life.  Nice.  ::disconcerted::

----------


## Masterbg11

I once had a dream I was in the MW2 map scrapyard running away from my friends who had miniguns... I killed all of them except for one, then he pulled out a knife and was about to stab me, when i screamed STOP!!! THIS IS JUST A DREAM!!!!! He stopped... and we killed some militia. I woke up and was like... How did i know i was dreaming but didn't realize it?

----------


## fautzo

one time i did a reality check and then woke up the second i did it

----------

> one time i did a reality check and then woke up the second i did it



I had this chick come up to me and ask me If I was ugly or not? Shit am Handsome. :Shades wink:

----------


## fautzo

:Shades wink:

----------


## grischkaja008

Here another one:

I'm flying in the sky, make several looping and pirouettes, I'm even able to walk in the sky. A DC looks at me how I fly and asks me what I'm doing there. My answer:
- I'm training a bit how to fly; I must get used to it. I want to be able to fly perfectly next time when I'm lucid!  ::doh::

----------


## Chassit

I had a dream in a dream that I was shovelling snow, and I thought how easy this would be if I were dreaming - I could just melt the snow with lasers from my eyes. 

... yeah.

----------


## Puffin

In a dream I had last night, I did the finger-counting and nose-pinch RCs. I said, "nope, not dreaming because I only have six fingers and I can still breathe through my nose." 

 :Picard face palm:

----------


## kunfu11

In one dream I looked in a fogged up mirror,and written in the fog it said "You are dreaming" so I did the nose RC and could breathe,so I thought that meant I was awake. >.<

----------


## Puffin

> I did the nose RC and could breathe,so I thought that meant I was awake. >.<



That tends to happen alot.  :tongue2:

----------


## Thelast

I had one just the other night where I thought I might have been dreaming so I try to think about a place to go I just ended up watching a wrestling match and I thought I was awake because it was like seeing threw my minds eye like in normal life. Then I had one where I thought I was dreaming but instead of doing a RC or taking control I decided to wake myslef up. So close yet so far.

----------

> That tends to happen alot.



If that is true how would one know if their dream or not. I've never had a LD but if I can't reconize breathing threw my closed nose as being dreaming then what will tell me am dream. Just asking thanks.

----------


## Waterknight

If you are doing a reality check it means you already suspect yourself of dreaming. You cant just rely on a single RC. In cartoons they often have the pinch me one then there is the nose plug one. Some people say lights wont work so try flipping a light switch it may work or it may not if it doesnt work then there is a chance you are dreaming (or you need to call an electrician). Or another thing you can do is to read something turn away and look back and see if the words changed.

These are all things that I have read from posts of other members I have never done a reality check (though I have been lucid) so I cant give you really good advice. I am no expert at all so if there is anyone who has more knowledge feel free to contribute or just teach me other ways.

----------


## TheOneirologist

A night or two ago, I dreamt I was reading about precautions to take before going lucid.  It had the typical overprotective guidelines, such as, "Get help from a parent before going lucid."

First of all, why didn't I reality check?  Second of all, I don't need my mom's help to go lucid!  I can do it by myself, thank you!

----------


## Chimpertainment

I was dreaming the other night as i always do. I was walking along in this field and realized i was dreaming however i wasnt fully lucid. I was very interested in something in the field so i decided that i would wait to become lucid until after i checked out this thing (i dont remember what it was).  In the back of my mind i thought to myself 'i bet im gonna check this out and then forget to become lucid' and thats exactly what happened. 

So i missed becoming lucid because i decided not to in a dream! lol

----------


## mistermystic

a few that I can remember:
- vaguely, i realize i'm dreaming. i'm sort of excited, but don't wake up. i decide to try spinning. i do a clockwise spin and resume standing. satisfied, i lose consciousness.
- for weeks i'd been having recurring dreams where i'd see a bright light in the sky which for some reason or another (its colour, apparent size, or movement) just HAD to be a spaceship, or at least some sort of unusual craft. i decided i'd start checking reality every time this happened, and spent quite a while training myself to remember to. then, i had a dream that my friend was driving my girlfriend and i home. they were talking in the front of the van and i was sitting in the back, so obviously i was scanning the skies. i saw a bright light, moving quickly, but didn't tell my friends because they were preoccupied with driving/talking. next, i saw another light - this one even larger and stranger. it crossed over the car to the other side where i decided it must be part of a bus shelter and again not worth mentioning. finally, my friend drove top speed into a pedestrian. his sudden tumble up over the windshield is what finally struck me as odd - so odd that i immediately woke up!  :Sad:

----------


## Brunor2

A fish. Couple of nights ago, I was at a big flooded room, and there was a fish, a big one, looked like a cat fish, and I was talking with him. Yeah, I was talking with a fish. And it even granted me a wish.

----------


## Waterknight

Maybe the fact that I realized a dream was NOT reality but I didnt think it was a dream either. "Hmm this isnt real there is no way I can be here with these people...... I wonder why this is happenening if it isnt real..... oh well Ill just go with it" If I would have thought about dreaming once I probably would have become lucid but dreaming never occured to me.

----------


## NrElAx

I had a dream about two months ago where in the dream I said, "don't worry this is just a dream." I woke up so mad. ::o: . Another one I had recently I was with my grandma and we were at a castle and there was a journal on the table and I told my grandma that she had a very nice looking dream journal. I looked at it like 3 time but didn't think to acknowledge I was dreaming. So frustrating haham

----------


## MetaLucid

In one of the dreams I had the other night, I said to my friend (who is also interested in lucid dreams during waking life) "Wow man I can't wait to tell you about all the lucid dreams I have been having" because earlier in the dream I had actually been lucid...I felt pretty stupid upon waking but when I told my friend that dream he got a laugh out of it at least (IRL).

----------


## Dren

I was reading the task of the year, and one was to witness the end of the dinosaurs when an asteroid the size of Mt. Everest collided with Earth. That night I dreamed that I climbed Everest, and I didn't get the hint.  ::roll::

----------


## Waterknight

This morning I had a dream that someone at school stole a piece of posterboard from my hands and I got mad at them and tried to chase them down throwing desks around. After a bit I heard my sister say get up. Oh this is a dream. I'm lucid! Crap I have to get up I dont have time to do anything.

----------


## SamJoe

Alright so this was quite a stupid one.

I was at a train station located beneath DreamViews Headquarters, Seattle (so it said). After a while of doing nothing much, I decided to take a bus into town. Sitting at the rear end of the bus were a group of Germans doing all kinds of weird reality checks, for instance, making a ring with their thumb and index finger. I knew this wasn't a good reality check so I thought :"They're doing it wrong! You really need to question reality in order for them to be successful." So I start looking around if there's anything odd. After a while I concluded that everything was perfectly normal and went on dreaming without becoming lucid. 

After I woke up I was like: You gotta be kiddin' me!

----------


## Mathias

I got stabbed in my stomach and neck by a guy with a machete and ran around bleeding. No one would help me, and the bleeding stopped eventually. Never thought that I might've been dreaming.

Oh, and another one...

I was in a a van with like 3 other people on a mountain side. 2 of the people are in a state far away and the other is in another country -_- We get out, walk over to a cliff side, and jump off into the wind. We stuck out our arms and they acted like kites so we were gliding on the wind and eventually to the random cornfield below.

Go figure :l

----------


## tambu

Last night I was a frog who was being dissected. One of my weirdest dreams ever :/

----------


## Yungen

Talking to my best friend about lucid dreaming (she is ill and not due back for ages) Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ::lol::

----------


## rockyraccoon

last night!

dream starts normal a friend was giving me a lift to the shop, I get out the car to the square of shops. An old man had been shot, I went over to see, there was just a bundle of old man clothes with a rat amongst them. The Rat had a bullet wound, i pulled out a box of cheese and waved it under the rats nose, it twitched, opened its eyes then scurried away, everyone got angry and told me the mouse was evil and going to start world war 3

seriously, wtf?  :Picard face palm:

----------


## Emiko

In my bedroom, there's a light fixture in the middle of the ceiling that you turn on and off by pulling a chain.  Back on the night of September 16, I had the following dream:

I'm in my bedroom, and I try to turn on the light in the ceiling fan, only to discover that the little white decorative piece at the base of the chain that turns the light on has come unscrewed and slid down to the base of the chain, and that the same event that caused that to happen has also caused the electricity to go out.  _So we have no electricity,_ I think to myself.  _This is going to be an interesting day._

Unfortunately, I had this dream about two weeks before discovering this site, so at the time, I had absolutely no idea that light switches not working is one of the most common dream signs. Yesterday, reading back over the dream journal I have on my hard drive and finding this entry, I realized what I'd done and cracked up laughing.

----------


## Waterknight

Am i weird because I never have dreams where lightswitches dont work and If i do it is a night that my light actually went out and I didnt replace the bulb before going to bed. Then in my dream I replace the bulb and it works and I get up in the morning wondering why it doesnt work because I remembered changing the bulb when I woke up in the middle of the night. Then I realize I just dreamt of changing the bulb.

----------


## silver2k

Today,

Im in a dream and i realize im dreaming, im telling myself im dreaming, i try to move up from the bed, at first i cant, but i try again and i manage to get up.
*FA from here:  Im in my room and look around, i could have sworn it was REAL, so i tell myself this cant be a dream, it's too real ! i also forgot to reality check!!!
So i lie back in bed to try "catch the dream" again..(stupid), as i close my eyes i see the shape of a fly forming, i try to catch it to "enter" the dream but it doesnt work..shortly after i wake up and feel like a complete idiot >_<

----------


## Ametam

last night i had a dream where i was showing my brother that a good reality check is to run and jump, and the theory was that gravity doesn't work properly so you will end up flying. i gave an example, didn't think to do any other RCs and then continued on dreaming

----------


## Box77

A couple of months ago, I didn't understand why my RC was working in my "Real life" when it was suposed to work just in my dreams!! I focused on getting out from the cemetery to check again and see what was going on... ::lol::

----------


## Shadow Dreamer

Just last night i had a dream I was back at school and a plane was flying really low over head, it kept circling getting lower and lower until eventually it crashed into the school. I decided to take a photo and send it to my dad on my girlfriends iphone  :tongue2:  then i woke up cause my dad was yelling at me too wake up after i overslept for half an hour.

----------


## anderj101

A couple days ago, I recall a dream fragment that I didn't write in my journal.  I was surfing on an ocean of packing peanuts.  There were some nice waves, but once the wave broke I found myself standing on solid ground until the next wave came along.  When I woke up, I was quite irritated that I didn't catch that one.   ::doh::

----------


## TheOneirologist

This isn't really all that stupid, but I have these ridiculous dreams where I never go lucid because I'm so used to seeing video game characters (on the screen, that is).

For instance, last night I walked up to Cackletta (Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga) and asked her if she was looking for the Triforce (The Legend of Zelda).  Seriously?

----------


## Recidul

I had a dream where I was pregnant. I did wonder a little about being pregnant because I haven't had sex and I'm quite young to be pregnant. What I did not think about is the fact that I am male  ::lol::  
At least I had a few seconds long WILD that night.

----------


## Puffin

Last night, I dreamed that I was being chased by a police officer and ended up walking into the backyard of my house. It's down by a large lake, but instead of there being a backyard and grass and all, it was straight-up watery mud. I started to swim in it, putting my entire face under and even breathing in the mud, without suffocating. I could still see and didn't close my eyes at all. I'd never even go near mud, let alone be able to breathe or see in it! Obviously...

----------


## KushyBear

Just this morning, I had a FA and pinched my nose. I could breathe through it, but I didn't believe. I did that RC with two hands and still didn't believe it. I then looked at the time twice, don't remember if it changed, but I did not become lucid.

----------


## Yungen

New record for me:

Looking at a brochure to go abroad, and in the text, in big red letters it said:
*YOU ARE DREAMING*

----------


## Puffin

Had two lucid dreams last night, even after the nose-plug RC failed both times because I then looked at my hands for confirmation. I also had a FA DEILD in which I DEILDed within a dream.  :tongue2: 

After those two dreams, I was talking to a younger man about lucid dreaming...

----------


## Serenity

One of my major dream signs is if I'm out and about without a shirt on... usually this is a no-miss sign for me, because... well, it's just something I don't do.

Well, last night, I found I wasn't wearing a shirt, and immediately thought, "This happens in dreams a lot, but why did I do this while awake?" And... spent the rest of my dream questioning my sanity. *sigh*  :Sad:

----------


## TheOneirologist

Last night, I had a dream where I did the finger count reality check.  I had five fingers plus one thumb, and I ended up thinking this: "You know, most of the time I have four fingers and one thumb, but that's not right.  This is the way my hands are supposed to look!"

That was the first time that a reality check failed and I didn't go lucid.  ::morecrying::

----------


## NrElAx

Last night in a dream, I was in a school bathroom and I had just had sex with a chick in a stall and some guy caught us and told me I was going to be kicked out of school. A little while later I was with my best friend in the dream and I was like dude, there's no way I'm going to get kicked out of school, I mean do you even remember how we got here in the first place, this can't be real. Haha I woke up and was so mad that I didn't notice It was a dream.

----------


## Delwind

> last night, i had a dream where i did the finger count reality check.  I had five fingers plus one thumb, and i ended up thinking this: "you know, most of the time i have four fingers and one thumb, but that's not right.  This is the way my hands are supposed to look!"
> 
> that was the first time that a reality check failed and i didn't go lucid.



lol

----------


## Snowboy

> Last night, I had a dream where I did the finger count reality check.  I had five fingers plus one thumb, and I ended up thinking this: "You know, most of the time I have four fingers and one thumb, but that's not right.  This is the way my hands are supposed to look!"



 ::lol:: 

I had a dream last night where I was flying a jetpack towards a landing pad built by the Coca-Cola company (it was on a building with the Coke logo across it), and I realized I had had a dream with the same thing in it one time. For whatever reason I didn't go lucid. I also missed the landing pad.  :Sad:  They had to do something to get me on the pad, even though I could do it without assistance. Oh well.  :Sad:

----------


## Agent

Well I'm new to lucid dreaming and haven't had any yet, but I still felt pretty stupid when I woke up.

At the begging of the dream I'm in an art mueseum.  I'm standing next to a giant troll creature that has a sledge hammer.  I have a machine gun ( which is twice as strange since I've never held a real gun before.)  For watever reason me and the troll decide to go farther into the mueseum.  At some point we turn into a giant room.  Every inch of the wall is covered in paintering.  All of the sudden out of no where three women (that all look like Mona Lisa) jump to attack us.  They are all holding knives and me and the troll have trouble fighting them off.  Just then I started to wonder if I was dreaming when it ended.    :Sad:

----------


## Snowboy

> Well I'm new to lucid dreaming and haven't had any yet, but I still felt pretty stupid when I woke up.
> 
> At the begging of the dream I'm in an art mueseum.  I'm standing next to a giant troll creature that has a sledge hammer.  I have a machine gun ( which is twice as strange since I've never held a real gun before.)  For watever reason me and the troll decide to go farther into the mueseum.  At some point we turn into a giant room.  Every inch of the wall is covered in paintering.  All of the sudden out of no where three women (that all look like Mona Lisa) jump to attack us.  They are all holding knives and me and the troll have trouble fighting them off.  Just then I started to wonder if I was dreaming when it ended.



Oh wow, that sucks.  :Sad: 

You should learn to DEILD, as that should help your problem.

----------


## Waterknight

well Not so much as missed becomeing lucid but losing lucidity. I was lucid but for some reason when I saw a fictional character from a book I lost lucidity.

----------


## QuietWhun

After a long work day I laid down on the couch in the living room for a nap. I suddenly heard a noise woke up and everything was in the opposite side of the room and my window was broken. I panicked and thoughts of someone breaking in while I was sleeping ran through my head. So I checked all my valuables, and just stared at the mess they made when they broke in. I totally missed going Lucid by not doing a reality check first, instead of checking my valuables. I woke up and wanted to kick myself...

----------


## Puffin

> I woke up and wanted to kick myself...



In my lucid dreaming endeavors, I've gotten used to that.  :tongue2: 

*Edit:* I had a dream last night where I was in a huge mall, looking for a girl named Samantha. She turned into a wolf, then I turned into a wolf, and we were growling and trying to kill each other. Then, somehow we both ended up as domestic cats in the end, and we were grooming each other. WTF?

----------


## Challen

The dream after my first lucid dream (it seemed like straight after), I was in an open top Jeep driving around an unknown city with a few people I dont know. I was telling them that I had just had my first lucid dream. I was so happy and focused thinking of the dream I failed to realise that I didn't have a clue where I was or who the people were who I was with! For the rest of the dream I was just staring out of this Jeep at the streets of this city completely deluded  :Sad:

----------


## NrElAx

I use to play ice hockey and whenever I dream about playing it, I always am just terrible. So last night I had a dream there was half an ice hockey rink in my family room and I was terrible as usual. I was was playing two on two with someone and afterwards I told the guy I was playing with, "sorry about playing so bad, I always play bad when I'm dreaming." I think I might of thought for a second about what I just said, but then I just kept doin what I was doin.

----------


## Waterknight

talking about lucid dreaming in a dream.... last night

----------


## chess92

Once I tried to turn the lights on, and it didn't work so I imediately assumed that the electricity was off and ran to the window to see if there was a storm outside, the really sad part is that there was another light on in the room that ran off of electricity...lol

----------


## DangerousDashie

"I'm so glad this is actually happening in real life because I kept dreaming about it happening..." this has happened to me over and over again and it's always a dream!

----------


## Nikkonic

in a dream i had a couple nights ago one of my friends was living in an earthworm hole in my basement, i asked her what would happen if it caved in, she looked at me like i was an idiot and said "I would just eat my way out" and in my dream i said, "oh yeah that's right i'm a moron, i knew that already". and it was perfectly logical.

----------


## CyperAleksi

I saw a giant TV hanging from the roof and it had a list of my dream accomplishments, the bottom one saying "You have got your first lucid." I replied "Wha- no I haven't!"

Later it had changed to "You have talked about your dreams in a dream". And I unlocked Toy Story 3 trailer.

 ::D:

----------


## dreamstudent

walked through an entire mall talking to my buddy about lucid dreaming wtf he had mdma on him to i asked fml

----------


## Puffin

My LD-rate has completely gone down the toilet. So much, in fact, that last night I did a nose-plug reality check without considering the fact that I could be dreaming.

*I will have a fricking lucid.*
*I will have a fricking lucid.*
*I will have a fricking lucid.*
*I will have a fricking lucid.*
*I will have a fricking lucid!!!!*

----------


## Recidul

I'm in my grandparents' bathroom, sitting on the toilet. There are two doors in the room that really aren't there. Also the toilet seat was on the wrong side of the room. Some people come in. I tell them to go off. They are students from some school. Their teacher comes in also. I tell her for them to get the fuck out of here because I'm on the toilet. More students keep coming in. I lose my nerve and start pushing them off the room with my feet. I fall off the seat. They laugh at me. I get back to the seat and grab a boy from his feet with mine and throw him on the wall with superhuman power. Finally they leave the room. I also leave it. I go to tell to mom. On the way I think: "How didn't I realize that was a dream? There were two extra doors and the toilet seat was on the wrong side of the room!"

Way to go.

----------


## Emiko

This FA experience from last night was particularly awesome.

I'm dreaming about something else, and I wake up in my current bed.  I try several times to turn on the lamp next to it, but the bulb just flickers and sputters every time I try.  I turn the knob until the flickering stops, tighten the bulb in its socket, then try again.  Still nothing.  I go out into the hall to look at the digital clock on one of our cable boxes, to see what time it is.  It says 7:39, which disappoints me.  _Aw, man!  It's time to get up,_ I think.  Then I look again and see that I made a mistake: it's only 2:39.  So, I get my notepad and start taking notes on the dream I just had.

...And _then_ I woke up for real.  _This_ time, I remembered to do the nose-pinch RC.  I was _very_ annoyed with myself for not doing any RCs before and not catching the FA, especially when I realized that I had missed not one, but _two_ of the classic dream signs, one right after another.  My mind is great at giving me clues that I'm dreaming; _I'm_ just oblivious.

 ::lol::

----------


## Lucidlypurple7

So i was hanging out with my friends talking about a grill. walked away to go to the bathroom, and commented on doing a reality check while i was in the bathroom. When i came back all the furniture in the room was rearranged. i stopped and was like WAIT A MINUTE IM DREAMING!!!!! my friends started laughing their asses off at me, telling me they rearranged the furniture to mess with me. 


Then i woke up.  And realized, it was in fact a dream, and my dream characters were messing with me hardcore.

----------


## Snowboy

I had a dream where an RC failed (the time changing one), I noticed it, and you know what happened next?
Me: "Well, would you look at that..."
DC: "What?"
Me: "My watch just reset itself."
MY WATCH CAN'T EVEN RESET!!!  :Bang head: 

I also had a dream where I was walking over to a friend to talk about LDing. Not too annoying, but noticeable.

----------


## COLnop

> "I'm so glad this is actually happening in real life because I kept dreaming about it happening..." this has happened to me over and over again and it's always a dream!



^This. I have these ALL the time...pretty much the main stupid way i miss becoming lucid

----------


## cedward1

Yeah, I've had the "wow, this happens to me all the time when I'm dreaming" experience before.

One thing I have noticed in my dreams is that mirrors do weird things. I have tried to use this to induce lucidity. The other night, I was looking at myself in the mirror, and my reflection started making faces that I wasn't making. I thought this was really strange, and wracked my brain to think of an explanation. In the end, I concluded that the mirror was broken, and called a mirror repair man to fix it.

----------


## TheOneirologist

A few nights ago, I had a dream where I was on a wooden staircase in a forest.  For some reason I believed that if you said the same thing once for every step, it'd come true.  You can guess what I was saying:
_I will have a lucid dream.  I will have a lucid dream.  I will have a lucid dream._

----------


## Agent

This time I was being chased by zombies! :Oh noes:   Plust I was looking at myself in third person. :Eek:

----------


## Snowboy

> A few nights ago, I had a dream where I was on a wooden staircase in a forest.  For some reason I believed that if you said the same thing once for every step, it'd come true.  You can guess what I was saying:
> _I will have a lucid dream.  I will have a lucid dream.  I will have a lucid dream._



 ::lol:: 

Whoops, I just posted something in the wrong thread!  ::embarrassed::  Fixed!

----------


## Ancient

Just last night, I dreamed that I was attending a class for lucid dreaming.  I was doing a test, with questions about lucid dreaming, and I didn't bother doing a RC.  >.<
Not the first time I've done that either lol.  I can recall a couple times where I was reading about lucid dreaming, in a dream, and then woke up and did a major facepalm.  Has to be one of the most frustrating things ever.

----------


## Birbs07

I was attempting a WILD. In the middle of what felt like SP, I swallowed. Bam back to being awake not to happy but O well. Just for kicks I decided to do a reality check. I slowly reached up and grabbed my nose. I could still breath. I was like sweet, but then I realized that I grabbed my nose through my bed sheet....... therefor making it to where I could breath........ I woke up the next morning and thinking, WAIT A D^&M MINUTE!!!!!!

----------


## SomeOtherSky

Heh lots of these sound familiar! The other night I was having a really vivid dream and had noticed that everything was a bit odd. I spent a while wondering why, before concluding that I must be drunk. The most annoying thing was that I was really pleased with myself for not getting distracted and managing to figure it out.. until I woke up.  ::roll::

----------


## Wristblade56

Hehe, last night i had a dream where alot of shadow creatures were spawning around me. didn't get lucid... lol

----------


## Rozollo

My nose pinch reality check failed about three times, and I ignored it.  My finger went through my hand, and I think I ignored that!

----------


## Samsara

This must be the most stupid.

I had a dream I was looking at this very forum and talking to someone about lucid dreaming.

Fortunately, I became lucid later on in the dream, but I am still kicking myself till this very day for this one!

----------


## TheOneirologist

> This must be the most stupid.
> 
> I had a dream I was looking at this very forum and talking to someone about lucid dreaming.
> 
> Fortunately, I became lucid later on in the dream, but I am still kicking myself till this ver day for this one!



It's really not that stupid if the dream eventually became lucid.  What I think is really stupid is when people literally declare that they're dreaming in a dream and don't go lucid.  Read some of the posts; it happens!

----------


## Awesomeness

I had a big conversation with my teacher about lucid dreaming.  At one point, I said, "I'm still trying.".

This was before I started lucid dreaming.  I felt so stupid.  >.<

----------


## Emiko

Part of one of my dreams from the night before last:

I'm walking around outside, on a street lined with trees, houses, and small, old apartment buildings.  It looks like it might be in Louisville, because most of the buildings seem to be kind of old, and a lot of them are made of brick.  A woman with long hair (or possibly a veil or shawl over her head? I'm not sure) and long, flowing clothes is on the street, going along it by floating about a foot or so off the ground. I think, _Oh, she must be dreaming._ 

...Yeah. Evidently, I now take for granted that flying/floating is normal when one is dreaming... and yet, it still completely failed to occur to me that _I_ was dreaming.

----------


## Emiko

In another non-lucid dream last night (DJ entry), I had the following thought: _With all these people in the house for the sleepover and all this excitement, my sleep cycle is getting completely thrown off. I'm not going to get a chance to try to lucid dream tonight. That's too bad._ And yet, I still somehow managed not to realize that I was dreaming at this point. I laughed when I remembered this thought upon waking up.

----------


## Puffin

I had in-dream SP for the billionth time last night and thought, "this isn't going to give me a lucid dream". Darn failed WILD attempts...

----------


## aries88

Last night I had a dream within in a dream, one of those whole deals, and in the second layer dream I saw myself in third person going lucid. But I missed the cue and didn't actually go lucid at all. It was bizarre because I was _watching_ myself create and interact "lucidly"  in the second dream, but of course I had no conscience control.

----------


## Box77

A couple of nights ago, I was talking with a guy about lucid dreaming. He didn't know anything about the subject. I was focused on showing him what he can do in order to know if he's dreaming. I was 100% sure I was not dreaming:

_me: "How do you know that you're not dreaming right now?"
DC: 
me: "Pinch your nose and try to breathe! If you can't, you're not dreaming, as simple as that! Do it right now!"
DC: He touches his nose too fast and puts the same face again...
me: "Come on! Do it like this..." I pinch my nose and I can breathe!!!
DC: He stares at me as I am a weirdo...
me: I think "I have done it wrong", then I do it again pressing hard enough this time... I can easily breathe... 
DC: 
me: I rise my hand and there's no Reality sign..._ dream fades away while I was still  ::huh:: ?

----------


## Snowboy

I probably had one of the biggest possible misses for a lucid dream last night...

A dream with a cool plot is going on, I'm all into it, then I realize I'm dreaming. I do a nose-pinch RC and I think, "Well, I need to keep my focus on this dream (as if it were very important)," and I lost lucidity to be able to concentrate on my dream.  ::doh:: 

That was worthy of a face-palm.

----------


## Box77

> .../A dream with a cool plot is going on, I'm all into it, then I realize I'm dreaming/...



 ::huh:: Something similar happenned to me...
I just hand checked to see it's a dream, then I decided to follow the dream to avoid waking me up. I asked myself for what I was doing. I supose I remembered because that's all I can remember  ::lol::

----------


## Cortiano

I dreamed I was talking to a student of mine who seemed to be into me. He was holding my hand and asking about extracurricular activities in the school. I asked him if he'd heard of lucid dreams. I said something like, "when you have a lucid dream, you're like a god, you can do anything. You can become invisible, fly, tongue kiss your teacher..." And I never realized I was dreaming! Bah humbug!

----------


## McMini

In my dream in was going to turn the light off in a room. But the light didn't go off and I was like "why isn't it working!?". When I woke up, yeah you know the feeling of just messed being lucid  :Sad:

----------


## whiterain

yet another silly one last night. started running and said to myself 'hmm this is going well, in fact it feels so good it almost feels like when i run in a dream and start floating'

i like to think its just my naive optimism that made me dismiss it in the hope that i was finally doing it in real life. any tips on not being such an idiot  :wink2:  ?

----------


## Butcher

once i was looking at my hand ( before sleep ) and i said : the next time i see this hand ill be dreaming  ::D:  .
after i fall a sleep ,, i was looking to my hand and thinking : hmm it remind me of sthng i cant remember what it is ,, and suddenly a screen opened from my hand ,, and i didn't become lucid  ::roll::  .

----------


## whiterain

> I had in-dream SP for the billionth time last night and thought, "this isn't going to give me a lucid dream". Darn failed WILD attempts...



yeah about that... if im ever in a lucid, or near lucid and i just stop and focus on my senses, alot of the time i will start to buzz like in sp. at first it would just scare me or wake me up but ive been getting used to it and enjoy it now although i still come out of the dream pretty quick. thing is as im already in a lucid, where would i be if i let the sp take over? awake or perhaps into some kind of obe style projection? or is it just like dream practice for getting used to going into sp from being awake?

----------


## Ippo

I don't think this is really in topic but it kinda counts I think.

So I was having this dream, everything looked fine, I was walking along a river with a friend. Then things got creepier and creepier, and I knew it was turning into a nightmare, and we were walking on tons of birds skeletons... I knew what was gonna happen, so I told my friend "let's go away". As we turn around, I see this hideos bird-like monster coming to us screaming...

... and of course, what was my first reaction? "Fuck this shit, I'm waking the hell up!"

I woke up and facepalmed...

----------


## siuol

last night in a dream i attached a zipline harness to telephone wires, and as i was going down i thought," wow this really feels like flying, ill have to remember to do something like this in my next lucid."

----------


## Z-Grav

Last night (or early this morning), I was standing on a mountain summit. Beautiful view, above the clouds.  I suspected I might be dreaming, so I started to rub my hands together, to see if I could focus better. Just as I became lucid, I heard a scream and woke up ::blue::    Forget to close my door :Bang head: .   Doesn't take much to wake me (light sleeper)

----------


## Tsirist

Just last night, I was going to sleep in a multi-bed thing which had several single bends joined at the feet in some sort of star shape. One of my friends was there, and we were going to use these suction cups to tell when we were lucid dreaming. We put several on the ceiling and walls, and they start with an impression that is red. When they turn green, you are lucid dreaming. Anyways, as I sat there in the dream, they all just started turning green, and my friend and I were just wondering what was going on.

----------


## mikeac

Talking rubber bands with eyes seemed pretty normal to me, so I didn't become lucid.

----------


## Waterknight

I wake up roll over in bed and grab my tv remote. I hit the guide button and start looking to see whats on. I wasnt able to find anything so I just dropped the remote and turned over to go back to sleep. Then my sister comes in and tells me to wake up and I realize as soon as she said that that I had never rolled over and checked the tv. It was just a dream but it was so normal I thought I had woken up.

----------


## grischkaja008

After a second or so, my bus stops and I get out. I'm in front of a basket hall I used to play. I get in, speak with a few guys. They ask me why I have back-ache. How the hell do they know? I thought that I mentioned it already
Me: I'm sitting through the day studying at university. And it makes me obvious sick!
I take my shoes of and take a new pair that I found in my backpack. I'm excited to play with the guys. I look around me, everything gets more bright and clear. I remind myself that I dream sometimes about basketball, although I don't play no more. So I just think:

Me: Next time you play basket, do a RC!  ::doh:: 

After this master-thought I play an amazing game and don't think about it anymore.  :Pissed:

----------


## Cethulsus

I had one where I was reading how to do the DILD technique online! Lol i felt like SUCH an *ASS*.

----------


## Lynn

Last night, the police officers in my dream told me that this was a dream and I could not get anybody arrested.

----------


## kidcrow

Once I had a dream that i was having a conversation with a dream character at some public place and he was talking to me about dreams....and I didn't become lucid....

----------


## Blupaba

Me: "Am I dreaming?"

Random DC: "Of course not!"

Me: "I should at least check..."

DC: "No you're not, go back to sleep!"

----------


## Amity

From my DJ - Jan 3, 2011:





>  Non-Dream  Dream  Lucid     
> I had a long dream where I was telling people how disappointed I was  that I didn't have a lucid dream last night!
> I spoke all about dreams, dream signs and becoming lucid and I never once did a reality check! Devastating...
> 
> I woke up and made a note of it, then fell back asleep - only to make the same mistake again! 
> 
> I  was still thinking about how I missed a great opportunity, and I dreamt  that I came on DV and wrote a journal entry about my non-lucid,  lucid-themed dream. Still no reality checks!
> 
> Having just written that, I did checks this time to make sure I wasn't going to get lucky third time around.
> Alas, this is the real world.

----------


## DisoUkulele

Two close experiences this week...

I've been having dreams about this post-apocalyptic world for some reason. Wednesday night, I dreamed that I was with a group of survivors, and I watched one of them die in a horrific accident. But moments later, he was back with our group like nothing had happened, and I just accepted it  ::roll::  I even mentioned to him how difficult it was to watch him die, and he said "Yeah, I know, imagine how it was for me". 

Last night, same thing- post apocalyptic world. This time, my group of survivors got captured by another group who wanted our supplies. The hostage situation was very intense, so I looked at my hands (I'm reading Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self, that's where I got the idea). My hands were very wavy and unstable, and I was missing a couple fingers; it was similar to how you can create the illusion of missing digits by crossing your eyes. I realized I was dreaming for a moment, and realized I could try to get away, but one of the captors approached me and started yelling at me, so I lost it and got sucked back into the dream.

I keep getting so close!  :Sad:

----------


## Lost4468

I had my first lucid dream last night...sort of, basically in the dream I was in some hall fighting this fat kid, and I thought "hey this doesn't happen in real life, I must be dreaming", then I just went back to regular dreaming, like I didn't even fucking do anything, I realized I was lucid for like 2 seconds, then I lost lucidity, IMAD.





> Two close experiences this week...
> 
> I've been having dreams about this post-apocalyptic world for some reason. Wednesday night, I dreamed that I was with a group of survivors, and I watched one of them die in a horrific accident. But moments later, he was back with our group like nothing had happened, and I just accepted it  I even mentioned to him how difficult it was to watch him die, and he said "Yeah, I know, imagine how it was for me". 
> 
> Last night, same thing- post apocalyptic world. This time, my group of survivors got captured by another group who wanted our supplies. The hostage situation was very intense, so I looked at my hands (I'm reading Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self, that's where I got the idea). My hands were very wavy and unstable, and I was missing a couple fingers; it was similar to how you can create the illusion of missing digits by crossing your eyes. I realized I was dreaming for a moment, and realized I could try to get away, but one of the captors approached me and started yelling at me, so I lost it and got sucked back into the dream.
> 
> I keep getting so close!



You should play fallout.

----------


## Luciditous

I was messing with a DC getting him to do stupid things cuz i somewhat knew it was a dream, then i had a False Awakening where the DC was still there and i laughed cuz i had fooled him and he was confused, however i wasn't aware that i was still dreaming (although i was in a pool in the clouds telling a DC about the lucid dream -_-)

----------


## Raspberry

Last night I went through to my school gym and found used condoms all over the floor. Then two people come in and shout "what have you been doing!" And start picking up the condoms. I then drag myself (using only my arms) through the gym towards the second entry with hooks, really slowly, while the two people are "chasing" after me because apparently I'M the one who needed all the condoms and left them all over the floor.

----------


## TheOrator

One time I dreamed of having Gene Simmons lecture us about drugs. I asked my friend who he was and he said it was John Lennon. I knew it was Gene Simmons.

----------


## Kinetic

I was in this building from the game halo, and i was being chased by magic people and i ran round a corner and i paused everything and saved it O_O. But i wasn't playing the xbox, it was like i was the actual character. When i woke up i was like wtf.
But i've never gone lucid, so i guess it will be harder for me to realise im dreaming.

----------


## vbooy57

I was with my friend who told me about lucid dreaming, and I suddenly realize I'm dreaming. Then I look at how vivid everything is and I say nevermind, I'm awake.

----------


## JesterKK

How about helping Michael Jackson beat people up with tennis rackets?
I became lucid afterwards but that was because of my alarm.

----------


## Nufeather1

I went to panda express in a dream.... they advertised a new product Mtn Dew( dreamsign of mine), but not just any Mtn Dew.. Mtn Dew Lucid was the new product. I merely said I wanna try that! *facepalm*

----------


## Suena

Shortly after I quit my job at McDonalds, I found myself working in drive thru and talking to some really rude customers. I remember getting angry and saying "What the hell am I doing here anyway? I quit two weeks ago! I must be dreaming." My boyfriend walked by (who still worked there in RL) and he just laughed and said "maybe you are." I said yea right and went on taking orders from DCs. I even slammed a guy's finger in the window cause he wouldn't take his change. Tried tipping me 3 cents. What an asshole lol anyway. I ended up just quitting in the dream and walking out to my boyfriend who was eating some fries on his break, with a tray in some van. I couldn't get in so I just waved to say goodbye and woke up.

----------


## NoctemConArtist

I was in my old school gym that had been knocked down a year ago, and didn't go lucid.

I saw my brother, who is currently studying abroad, and didn't go lucid.

I saw Synyster Gates across the street. And didn't go lucid.

All three have since become my dreamsigns. *facepalm*

----------


## mikeac

A llama humped me then shat in my catbox and I didn't become lucid.

----------


## Waterknight

I had my head down on my desk in algebra class and I looked up for a few seconds at my wrist. I looked at my watch but didnt actually try to tell time I just looked at it to look at it. I put my head back down and just sat there a little bit. Suddenly I realized "I DON"T WEAR A WATCH!!!!" The only explanation was that I must have dreamt looking at the watch. The problem was when i was thinking it I didnt know if I was awake or asleep so I looked up to see if I was still dreaming because I never remembered falling asleep or waking up. Sadly I was really awake and not still dreaming.

----------


## Kowslayer3

About three nights ago I dreamed of this weird cave painting animation of a man and woman having primitive conversations. All of a sudden, the woman starts freaking out, screaming "GO LUCID!" over and over again. The man just shrugs and walks away.

That would stupid enough, but it actually wasn't over! The woman went on to explain that we could only be together if I went lucid. At the very instant, however, she transformed into a giant spider monster, howling like a banshee. I basically said "Screw that!" and she disintegrated. Unfortunately, I still had no idea I was dreaming  :Sad:

----------


## COLnop

I dreamed I was teaching a group of hot girls how to lucid dream, and bragging about how often I get lucid...oh the irony  :tongue2:

----------


## whiterain

flying on a plane down the motorway underneath all the bridges last night...

----------


## N0ahsmind

funny one i was having a sex dream with a girl i hooked up with once in real life. while we were going at it she stops looks deep into my eyes and says "where dreaming" "Yah right" i said then I woke up and was like dude wtf....  :Sad:

----------


## Puffin

Last night, I was doing a science experiment and typing stuff into a computer. I used three keys that were positioned on the front of a washing machine, and there was no screen anywhere.

----------


## Arra

Two nights ago, I had a dream which I should have realized was a dream for a few reasons. I was at my boyfriend's house. (He lives 2 states away and I only visit him every few months. He's in about half my dreams, so he's my best dream sign.) The dream involved a lot of rain, flooding outside about four feet high. The oddness should have made me do a reality check. Also, I've suspected water is another dream sign. Worst of all, I was having a conversation with my boyfriend's uncle about lucid dreaming. He began to tell me what a lucid dream was, saying "It's a dream where you know you're...". I became very angry that he thought I didn't know what a lucid dream was, and stood up, yelling "I know! I've been keeping a dream journal and have been trying to have them for the last 2 weeks!" (Then I ran outside and saved my boyfriend's puppy from the flooding water).

Also, a few days ago, I had a dream in which I told a teacher that I was trying to have lucid dreams. She pulled me aside into her office to question me further, because she was interested in the topic. This type of thing, dreaming about lucid dreaming content while not becoming lucid, has happened to me a few times.

----------


## Danshan

my grandfather, a multi-millionaire, was taking pictures of himself smiling with a flower for facebook. then the camera turned into a golf cart. cant believe i missed that one

----------


## Waterknight

Well one part I remember I was under water and i thought OH NO Im drowning. Then I realized wait no Im breathing underwater!!!! That cant be real. too bad its not real and not a dream I wish it could be one of the two.

----------


## JesterKK

Last night I had a dream that I was watching a film about a guy who was lucid dreaming and I was saying to myself, why isn't he doing cooler stuff with his lucidity?
I also flew a few times in my dream because I was holding a special bat wing in one hand which gave my flying powers.

----------


## Well now what?

One from me during last night's epic...

I awoke in the night (real life) and checked the clock; since there was still time before I had to get up, I returned to sleep. Then I dreamed that it was time for me to get up, and I went downstairs but was confused by the clocks saying a different time to my bedroom clock. I didn't 'clock on' and recognise this common dream sign though.
I walked around my street to pass the time, and one of my neighbours spotted me. When he spoke to me he added an 'ish' to the end of my name.
When I did set off for the bus stop, I went the wrong way and found a street light that wasn't working, so I carried it back to my house and put it on the front garden. (!!)
When I did get to the bus stop, it was very busy and there was much snow on the ground. The bus was in fact not a bus, but a big van, and the driver was merely sitting on the roof as it moved along. We all had to climb on the back, but it set off before me and my friend could get on, so we chased after it. We were fast enough to keep up and run alongside it, so we thought: "Bah, let's run the rest of the way!"
What an adventure.

----------


## voidptr

I have a fragment from last night, where I was standing in an upstairs bedroom in my family's house, but it was empty of furniture, and my brother was leaning against the window sill, looking outside. For some reason, that made me try holding my nose as a RC. As best as I can recall, I wasn't able to breathe, so I concluded I wasn't dreaming. I proceeded to have a conversation with my brother about his forgetting to buy his textbooks for this semester (he and I have both been out of college for years).

----------


## Ametam

i had a dream about having a shared dream with RavenKnight and Dakotahnok and another person from around the forums. We were testing something like whos dreamscape were in or something. after a while i had a FA but Raven and Dakotahnok were still their, and we were comparing notes of the dream we just had. How did i not beomce lucid? :Bang head:

----------


## bennerman

I got bit by a dog.... now this dog was on America's Funniest Home Videos, and was on the television

----------


## bennerman

As well, during that very same segment, I was watching TV, and a commercial for How I Met Your Mother came on, while Barney was sitting on the couch next to me :p

----------


## silverdreams92

I missed a chance a few weeks ago when I slept over at my friend's house.

There's a clock hanging on the wall right above where I was sleeping, and I could hear it in my dream. I kept wondering what the sound was, and eventually looked at my hand to do a reality check. My hand itself was very small, and I had very long fingers. Apparently this looked normal to me, because I continued doing whatever I was before the RC. Though I kept wondering why I could hear a clock.

I woke up and face palmed myself.

----------


## Stratos11

Ok I thought i would share mine too.I was in a dream in my grandpa's house with some random kid from my school and the school's bully   ::shock::   and we were talking about lucid dreaming like we were friends or something and i told them some of my dreams and then the closet opened and my grandpa came out and said -Take 5 euros. WTF  :Eek:  Oh i forgot to say that I finished school 2 years ago and the school bully finished school 4 years ago (luckily)

----------


## urbanmilitia

last night 5 of my dream signs in the same scene
face plant ;[

----------


## voidptr

In my dream, I had snuck out of the house late at night and gone over to a nearby park. There I was trying to fall asleep outside on the ground, next to a river (that I had just swam across) because I thought I had heard that falling asleep outside next to running water helped you have a lucid dream  :Uhm: . But I never tried to do a RC.  ::doh:: 

Ultimately, I couldn't fall asleep (in the dream) because DC's kept walking by. I know they were trying to be quiet and not disturb me (they probably thought I was a homeless man, lol), but it still kept me awake. I was disappointed, and chalked it up to Murphy's Law that I happened to pick a night when something else was going on in the park. Eventually, I just decided to explore the park and see what was going on, because that seemed like more fun than trying to go to sleep and maybe LDing.  ::lol::

----------


## parlourbeatflex

A few weeks ago i had a dream about an air plane crash. My family and friends were all on the plane and surrounding me as the dream started... After a few minutes dream time i looked down at my feet and realised i was wearing my favourite trainers, that id lost in real life a year back, i was dreaming! Just as i started the usual routine of calming myself and taking in the environment and my dream senses, the plane began to crash. A whole side of it ripped straight off, and my family fall straight out into the sky in super slow motion... i immediately got up (turning the world real time again) and jumped out the plane after them with a partial thought of being lucid in my head (for some reason i thought being lucid would mean i could save them, rather than the fact there JUST DCs). So almost as soon as i jumped out i woke up. Annoyed when i recalled what had happened to say the least.

Thinking bout it though, it was almost like the ultimate test of lucidity, to let go from any personal attachment i have in waking life. Sounds harsh i know, but i could've re-summoned my family if i wanted!!!

----------


## insideout

A few nights ago, in a dream, I was looking at something and I thought "This is very dream-like." Yet I didn't take the hint to become lucid.

----------


## You

Peoples ears were upside-down and I thougt this was normal, like WTF!! I had the opposite of this, I was really convinced that I was dreaming, because everything looked different and I couldn't feel my muscles walking while I was clearly walking (this is a good dream sign for me..) but after a few RC I knew I was awake....

----------


## TheOneirologist

Okay, so last night, for some reason, I started going to the bathroom in my mother's laundry basket.  As if that wasn't strange enough, I noticed that the basket had holes in it and said aloud, "Why doesn't anything spill out?"  I never went lucid, but just the fact that I noticed is a good sign for me.

----------


## Mynameraulduke

Last night me and my dad were in a bar and he said to me weren't you supposed to lucidly dream tonight and I replied when I go to sleep. I woke up and I felt so stupid cause i'm not even old enough to go into a bar yet haha.

----------


## Tyronne

I once fell asleep telling myself "im lucid dreaming"so in the dream i was climbing down a mountian as if you walk down a regular street .And as i was at the base of the moutain i saw my mom smacking  a random guy witha big fish and then she told me to "get her the cat to hit him with" (STILL i didnt even know i was dreaming) but once i gave her the cat i woke up

----------


## jmanjohn

Had a dream where through the whole dream i was just wishing i could have a lucid dream. I wandered around wanting one while i was walking around shooting people in mw2 in the dream.

----------


## DreamingGhost

I was running and then floated off the ground. (This happens to me a lot and is a dream sign of mine but I missed it.) I panic and try to get back to the ground, when I can't do it me self I yell to some DC walking by to get the grappling gun to get me down NOW! I was so mad I was stuck up in the air. LOL 

I woke up shortly after that and did the DUH  ::doh::  head smack LOL

----------


## RebelSeven

This is an awesome thread XD !!!!!

I was at a basketball game walking down the bleachers with a tray of snacks for me and my friends. I looked up at the scoreboard and decided to do an RC even though I KNEW I was awake. I looked at the score, it was 0 - 13, I looked away and looked back and it was like 43 - Q, AND IT DIDN"T MAKE ME LUCID! but even better, a few more seats down I saw a girl named Sloan from school, she waved and said hi and asked how I was. a few seconds later I thought "WAIT! Sloan is NOT NICE!!!!" and THAT made me lucid  :Big laugh:

----------


## NoctemConArtist

my whole damn dream was about lucid dreaming. i was explaining to the class how to do lucid dreams. and i met my dreamsign brother. and i still wasn't lucid.

damned dumb subconscious

----------


## whiterain

i love this thread. i must have rolled over and slightly woken up, yet managed to go straight back into the dream about 20 times this morning...without truely getting lucid once  :Cheeky:

----------


## Cliff

The most annoying one ever has to be...

Waking up in the morning, and remembering that you just dreamt you was giving a lecture on lucid dreaming to about 50 people, explaining the concept of dream control and reality checks etc but yet I was completely oblivious to the fact I was dreaming!

----------


## anderj101

Last night I kept falling into a dream within a dream, realizing it was a dream, then waking myself back up into a FA.  This happened at least 30 times and I still didn't become lucid.  On my WBTB, I got up and was cussing myself.  Then I went back to bed and had quite a nice DILD.  My recall was quite poor.

----------


## astralpixels

Woke up (in a dream) and thought "i'm kinda sleepy, i'm gonna try to have a WILD" so i lay down and commence the steps to WILD. I eventually _did_ and had a WILD within the dream I was already in. I had little dream control and eventually lost it and "woke up" back into the first dream, happy that I had a WILD but upset that it was over so quick.

This whole time of course, never realizing that I was already in a dream to begin with and didn't have to WILD. Those false awakenings are ridiculously convincing. :E

----------


## MrIrony

I was with some girl (in a dream) and some guy came in and started to levitate. I got angry and shouted "Oh, so you have to be better than me in everything, even lucid dreaming!" 
Aaaand another dream was almost completly about me searching for information about LDing.

----------


## Cirvante

I've become lucid a few times and didn't care. Just continued dreaming normally. Probably reflects my attitude towards LD in reality, right now I can't bring myself to care about it.

----------


## bust113

_This morning actually. In my dream, it was like a normal day, and at one point a noticed an "A" on my hand (That I actually have in real life), that reminded me to RC, I actually didn't do anything, but just said "Nope, not a dream", then I started talking to someone about something I read on DreamViews._

----------


## Lynn

I took B6 and said, "This will help me become lucid." and I fell asleep in the dream.
My mom drove a black car which I have never seen before. 
And lastly, I wore a funeral dress because my pet gerbil died. I don't even own a gerbil.

----------


## Locarno

I've had some good (bad?) ones.

1) I'm sitting on the porch, watching ominous clouds go by. My dog tells me he'd like a weathervane on his doghouse. Then he says "Those are the freakiest cows I've ever seen." He's right, they're some sort of strange cow-hippo thing. A tornado goes by and blows them into the sky. None of this strikes me as strange.

2) I find myself in high school. I am well past high school... and am so in the dream, too, wearing suit and tie. Rather than think "This is a dream", I decide this is obviously some sort of Kafkaesque government screwup and proceed to be as annoying and disruptive as humanly possible (along with a lawyer likewise stranded in the classroom) in the hopes of putting more pressure on whomever to straighten out this intolerable situation. (Side note: if I ever need a lawyer in a lucid dream, I'm summoning that guy, mostly for humor value. Some time into the class, he hit upon the tactic of treating history class as a court proceeding and began banging his briefcase on the desk and shouting "Objection!", or would cross-examine students the teacher called on. When the DC teacher threatened to call his home, he told her to tell his wife he's a bad boy, "maybe she'll spank me". The teacher broke down and cried and I (and everyone else) practically died laughing)

3) A drunken midget tries picking a fight with me while a marching band with strange, fractal sousaphones goes by, playing Bach's Toccata and Fugue in G Minor. Neither the belligerent midget, nonsensical instruments, or exceedingly strange piece for a marching band to be playing make any effect.

4) I open a dresser drawer after waking and it's full of snakes. I close it and open a different drawer and it's also full of snakes. This doesn't cause any other reaction than "where are my god**** clothes?"

----------


## Waterknight

Hmm I guess seeing hades in the underworld and working for him would be a pretty big tip off.

----------


## CyperAleksi

I guess that having your house full of water, having 100 little babies swimming there trying to get away from a sea monster that tries to eat them, then later, babies swim to drawer for safety and monster turns to bug, and I end up killing it with a toy hammer...

...this is pretty normal way to not notice that I am dreaming.

----------


## L33tsaber

Just last night, I dreamed I had woken up and gone into the kitchen to make cookies.  I thought, "Wait, I'm not usually up this early when I don't have school..." and did the nose test.  It worked, but I was so concerned with my quest to make cookies that I never bothered to tell myself I was dreaming, and thus the opportunity was lost.  I think I was also distracted by a chocolate chip-studded baked potato.

----------


## YoungOdie

sitting a class with one of my close friends, a slut that we never talk to, a slut i occasionally use lol, but the two never talk to each other, and the class room was like 6ft x 6ft full of people painting picture with coffee as ink? wtf i must have something wrong with me lol

----------


## GDSL43

I dreamed of lucid dreaming, and my brother woke me up in my lucid dream, so I went back to sleep (in my dream) and had another lucid dream. But actually i was never lucid, i just recalled a normal dream  :Bang head:

----------


## feross

i had one just the other night where i was teaching this girl about reality checks and i was telling her that weed stops you from dreaming
still pissed about it

----------


## TheOneirologist

In one of last night's dreams, I'd put my hands in dirt and they started to itch.  I put them in a stream to wash them off, and they immediately felt better.  That in itself isn't that strange, but then I pulled my hands out of the water and noticed these bumps that had disappeared in real life a few days earlier.  Still, the part that annoys me is that I was staring directly at the bumps on my hands and didn't bother to count my fingers.

----------


## Joooh92

A few days ago I felt very secure about that I would have a lucid dream that night, I just had such a good feeling about it. And then I ended up having a non-lucid dream about lucid dreaming. I dreamt that I had a very vivid and exciting lucid dream. I remember doing reality checks and getting happy about it and running around with a bunch of friends telling them how happy I was that I managed to become lucid. Later on in the dream I walked around telling people about that awesome dream I had. I was kind of disapointed when I woke up in the morning.

----------


## YoungOdie

lol my dream last night i stole a semi drove around and cops were black/white tanks. and the cop pulled over the guy in front of me, woke up and was like... wow.......

----------


## Orkel

My town was being ravaged by three giant tornadoes that were shaped like veiny dicks. I don't quite know how I didn't realize it was a dream.

----------


## mattbrox

I was surrounded by school friends. The teacher was showing us how to become lucid with a ruler.

God dammit.

----------


## backslashed

I was in the kitchen cooking something while I was explaining what a lucid dream is to a friend of mine. The lucid dreaming discussion lasted about 15 minutes or more (dream time). When I woke up I knew I had to facepalm myself before I do any reality check lol.

----------


## Fundevogel

Usually, to become fully lucid, I have to speak it oud loud that it is a dream.
Once I became aware that I was dreaming while a friend of mine was present. So I didn't dare to say that I was dreaming, because I feared to hurt his feelings by telling him that he wasn't real... :-D

----------


## Caden

Just the other day I caught myself in a dream debating with myself on whether I should know this was a dream!  I caught this weirdness and was woken up by the strangeness of it.  Woke up like "WTH?"

----------


## Kaizer

I have this recurring dream where I'm either back in high school or I'm taking high school classes during my college break, and I realize several weeks into the term that I've missed all of my calc classes (or science, history, etc.). I keep meaning to recognize it, but I've never become lucid from one of these dreams.

----------


## bust113

_Zombie City - MIIISTERNEUGITS Dream Journal

I pretty much kept thinking about how it was a dream, but no lucidity._

----------


## Ametam

a dream that my uncle and aunt(who live in Canada) were telling me they could dream share, and they would teach me how to do it. They also said they would help me get in contact with a DC-spirit-person-thing that comes into my dreams every so often. And after that still no lucidity  :Sad:

----------


## GDSL43

Did 2 reality checks and both FAIL.  :Mad: 
PS: 3rd time this happens  ::?:

----------


## Bmahon26

lol one time i was in a room and thought I was dreaming, this was before i stumbled upon this sight and knew about reality checks...I tried to fly and hit my head on the roof...I thought since I cant fly I must not be dreaming lol

----------


## voidptr

Deliberately smashed my face (while wearing my glasses!) with a sort of griddle/skillet, leaving a detailed impression in the metal. I used that as a cast, and filled it with snow to make a bust of my face. I have no idea why I did that, or how I missed it being a dream.  ::?:

----------


## TuSaint

Last night in my dream I was trying to put on deodorant. When I took off the lid I found it was covered in dirt, for some reason I thought it fell in the vacuum bag. In the same dream I was also in the mob, enough said lol. 

I ended up redeeming myself though. After waking up from this dream, I fell back asleep & actually had a LD. I will post all of my nonsense in my DJ tonight.

----------


## ViewingDreams

Last night I was in a cave with a person I've never met before and thought for one second it might be a dream, so I RC'd by nose pinching and when it worked I thought, "Yup, this is real!"

----------


## NobleDreams

I sat in a discussion group and the other girls said they slept with a pin on their nose and when I asked if that really was normal they was like "WHAT!? You don't do that!?". I pinched my nose to check how it felt. Since I could breath through it I thought I was doing it wrong  :tongue2:

----------


## whiterain

tried texting a girl about 10 times the other night only for the text to constantly morph. some days it just seems like it is your fate to not get lucid at all. unfortunately last night was one of those and i had a long struggle with a mate who was jabbing me with a knife!!  ::shock::  ::?:  wtf is that all about? must make this into a dreamsign because its not the first time its happened. hopefully its just a slight back spasm that translates as a stabbing in the dream

----------


## establish

I bought a book "How To Be A Lucid Dreamer" full of lucidity secrets. As I read it, I just thought "wow I can't wait to go to bed and try these out!"

----------


## anderj101

I was chugging a bottled drink labeled: _ESCAPE - The Ultimate Lucid Induction Drink._ I remember thinking that it was a strange name for a drink, but I didn't become lucid.  :Picard face palm: 
Here's a link to my DJ Entry.

----------


## Raspberry

Last night I was in Poundland and everything is a pound. I saw a tv for £67. I stood there thinking "Everything is a pound in Poundland. A tv for £67? That is _so wierd!_"

WTF I'm so annoyed I missed that. REALITY CHECK WOMAN!!!

----------


## astraalipaska

When I got interested in lucid dreaming I wrote A to my left hand palm, and everytime I looked at it when I was awake, I tried to question the reality and did a reality check. I then had a dream where I was washing my hands I saw the A in my palm but I didnt do anything....

----------


## Purebred

I looked at my hands and asked myself "Am I dreaming?", Anwsered "No" and then I had normal dream. xD

----------


## WishfulThinking

As I have recently started to try becoming lucid, I had this dream where I was in the tour bus of my favourite band who were travelling to a gig.

(I was with another guy) We saw this person squeeze through a small gap in the door.

I said "That's pretty weird.."

To which he replies "Yeah, almost like you're dreaming.."

When I woke up, I swear I could have kicked myself in the head for not catching onto it -.-

----------


## anderj101

I was searching through a new category on eBay called Dreams. When I woke up, I was not happy that I missed it.  ::doh::

----------


## TheOneirologist

Last Tuesday, I randomly went lucid in a dream.  Hooray.  Then the scene suddenly changed and I lost lucidity.  I was standing around my friends, and I told them that I'd just woken up from a lucid dream, and that I was going to DEILD my way back in.  I closed my eyes, and then suddenly I was lucid again.  Then I lost lucidity _again_ a few seconds later.

It's good that I was lucid at all, but this is ridiculous.

----------


## Purebred

Lol. yesterday I dreamed about how hard it is to Lucid Dream. xD I even talked with my friends about Techniques and about reality checks. One of them asked, what if we are dreaming now... We all just laughed. xD

----------


## whiterain

i kept doing nose plug rc which made people think i was wiping my nose all the time. i even explained that it was an rc and i wasnt just being disgusting, but i was so out of it, and into the normal dream that i had no chance/desire of catching on

i also did indirect techs in the morning, and found myself getting into a dream, yet carrying on with the techniques after i was in it.... very odd

----------


## Gr8God

I'm still pissed of at myself from 3 nights ago
I woke up in the middle of the night got out of my bed walked around inside my bed room then lied back in bed
stayed still 2 minutes later I enter SP
10 minutes later (felt like forever) I went to sleep
assoon as I went to to sleep I entered a dream then straight away I became lucid 
then instead of me saying the command I'am lucid the world is vivid (it helps to stabalize the dream & make it more memarble)
I shouted out stupidly IAM LUCID THE WORLD IS AWESOME WOOOOOOOOOOH . two seconds later I wake up then said FAAAAAAARRRRK

----------


## Polarity

Saw a clock changing time twice and didn't realise it was a dream.

----------


## Waterknight

I dreamed of bombs being dropped on my town. Then I woke up still in a dream under a machine labled dreamviews model 3 and it was a machine hooked up to a projector that would show what the subject was dreaming. Then I stood up and started talking to a class about dreams.

----------


## geogzm

During a WILD I was so close but I flipped out when I felt a presence so I fell out of bed and prevented the whole process.

During a dream yesterday I noticed my friend fly at LEAST 3 meters in the air and didn't even think to reality check.

----------


## anderj101

I was walking down a large strip mall with store names like: Lucid Books; Kitchen Dreams; Lucid Cigars; Lucid Beer, Wine, and Dreams; $1 Dream Store.  I woke up angry that I missed that one...

----------


## Emiko

From one of my dreams from last night:

I was at a hotel, and there was a long, pretty, tan, tile staircase leading down to the hotel's street-level doors. I hopped down the stairs, one step at a time. I felt gravity pulling me down each time, and I thought to myself, _With all the practicing I've been doing in dreams, I'm getting pretty good at this jumping stuff here in reality!_  ::lol::   ::doh::  The presence of gravity made me conclude that I was in reality, but of course, in retrospect, I realize that the gravity was weaker than it is in reality.

----------


## Emiko

Last night, I dreamed that I was going to go skiing. I had my skis and gave them to some lady to take up to the top of a hill for me, then rode on a ski lift. If I'd just realized I was dreaming, I might have been able to accomplish one of my major lucid goals, but I didn't even recognize skiing as a dream sign. :/

----------


## bakbaba

I was having a random dream one night when I suddenly identified some dream signs and realised that I was indeed, dreaming. I got so excited because of this that I made my heart beat really fast. When I felt the dream fading away, I thought 'NO! DONT WAKE UP!' which off course, made my dream fade away even faster. Then I remembered, spinning around in an LD prevents you from waking up, so I tried it, and it started working, the dream began stabilizing! So I started spinning faster.... but here is where I made my mistake.... I am used to closing my eyes when I spin.... and this is what I did in my dream... and POOF! No more dream! Just blackness, which I woke up from a few seconds afterwards.

----------


## KickinBird71

This past week I'd been working on my own RC where I'd check my arm for a scar I got when I was about 10 or something (I thought maybe in my dreams it would be gone). So the other night in my dream, me and a friend were hanging out in this bar area and there was a huge clock in front of us with all these flashy lights around it... looked really odd. The hands on the clock were spinning around faster than normal, and it was actually my friend who pointed this out to me and suggested maybe we are dreaming. Well my RC failed me cuz I could feel my scar on my arm, so I immediately accepted that this was reality that was it. 
I've been told though that feelings are easier to replicate in a dream that visuals, so I'll start restricting my RC to only looking at the scar to see if it's there, see if that helps.

----------


## Emiko

I just did the whole "light switch doesn't work" thing. _In a car._ The dome lights in our car didn't work, and I just assumed they were broken. I completely failed to remember that that was a dream sign.  ::lol::  When I was recalling my dream when awake, I thought it was pretty funny.

----------


## TheOneirologist

Last night, I had something close to a nightmare.  I was running down an outdoor hallway of my church from some kind of monster (for some reason, I recalled it as a demonic teddy bear...that's dreams for ya).  I ran up to my father (after praying that I would wake up) and asked him how to get out of the dream.  After he told me to run into a wooden wall, but before I did it, I thought, "I can worry about lucidity later.  Right now I have to wake up!"  I then charged into the wooden wall...and ended up in a false awakening.  In which I didn't go lucid.

I have a suspicion that I may have been at least semi-lucid there for a moment, but I can't imagine myself skipping a lucid dream for anything, especially since I only have 2-3 per month.  How saddening.  I always envision myself standing up to any dangers that face me in dreams because they aren't real, but as soon as they do, I run like a coward!

----------


## NrElAx

This morning I had a false awakening. I was laying in my bed and looked down the side of my bed next to my wall, and I saw a bunch of dirt clumps all over my carpet with some grass on it. I figured I must have put it there so I continued to clean it up. Then I got out of my bed and walked into my family room where I layed down on my couch. I then fell asleep and the woke up for real hahah. I should I have realized I was dreaming right when I saw a bunch of dirt on the side of my bed.

----------


## Angusaurus

Recently I had this dream where I was in school, a friend was showing his dream journal, full of all his lucid dreams and I was just like wow, so you're doing it as well...
I also vaguely remember me doing the pinch your nose RC, when I could still breathe I just dismissed it as obviously not doing right.  :Clap:  :Bang head:

----------


## bust113

_Last night I had a dream where in my front lawn I found a strange donkey with a strange dog's head. I tried to get on it's back for it to carry me around, but he flung me off and then spoke something to me. I have no idea how I missed it._

----------


## Dthoughts

My first and only part lucid i remember oiling britney spears then i realized hey i might be dreaming. i should do something more useful than having sex. thats all i could think and remember. i didnt finish either..

----------


## Haerodiel

Several years ago, granted this was before I knew about lucid dreaming, I had a dream where I could fly. I was excited beyond belief because it was more amazing than I could have imagined. Excited, I turned to my dad and asked him "Is this a dream?!" Wondering how it could be possible in real life, but and the same time willing for everything that I was that it was real. He told me "No." That was all the questioning I did. "Awesome!" Needless to say, I was very disappointed when I woke up.

----------


## Ridgeline

Okay, so this was from a dream a few days ago..

I'm getting ready to sleep, and I have eyes and a mouth on my left index finger. Apparently it's my pet.
It eventually closes it's eyes and goes to sleep.. good night finger pet thing...  :wink2: 
I later wash my hands, being careful not to get soap on my pets face.

----------


## Wonders

The other night I had a dream that I was flying through space wearing a bikini, on a motorcycle.
Like, seriously? 
 ::doh::

----------


## Lucidollars

i had a dream last night that was completely normal when i looked out the window at a house that looked exactly as it looks in real life and i remember saying "this looks like a dream scene" and my friends ignored me so i said it twice more but my friends wouldn't listen

----------


## Waterknight

hmmm well i have faint memories of kissing this girl several times and I have never kissed her so I assume they are traces of forgotten dreams

----------


## anderj101

My GPS was malfunctioning, so I stopped and asked an older lady at a yard sale how to get where I wanted to go. She couldn't give me any directions, but gave be a couple bags of homemade chocolate candies and wished me luck on my journey.

----------


## USA

My teacher was talking to me so I ulled out my earphones. He talked again and I couldn't hear so I pulled them out for a second time, then i heard him faintly. I became lucid after hearing him talk though.

----------


## SusyS

Hundreds. But I can't think of many. One that comes to mind is I looked in the mirror and all my teeth were worn down to the gums. I accepted that as a sad fact and moved on with my non lucid dream...

----------


## Emiko

Excerpted from my DJ entry for the night before last:





> I'm at House #1, and for some reason, I have to sleep lying across the foot of my parents' bed. I wake up there from a dream [that I don't remember now]. My dad is walking through the master bedroom and complaining that my sneezing has been keeping him awake. I sit up on one side of the bed and say aloud to both of my parents, “Yes, as a matter of fact, I _have_ been sneezing! Here in the _real_ world!” Meaning, as opposed to the dream I've just been having. I then think, but don't say, _If this turns out not to be the real world, I'll be embarrassed._ [  I completely forgot that there's this thing called a reality check...]
> 
> Yeah. I was kind of embarrassed when I woke up for real.

----------


## Appe96

I where so stupid  :Bang head:  





> Type: non-lucid.
> Vivid: medium.
> 
> Notes Dream Lucid
> 
> This is a dream about a guy on youtube that makes minecraft videos.
> 
> I am standing in a line with alot of people.(Like how you stand in the military.)In front of us stands the youtuber.(That I told you about earlier.)He is teaching us about flying. He told us that we should position our palms pointing at the ground. I where thinking that i could use this technique in a dream when I becomes lucid(Why didn't i do a RC?!)I started tho fly around the minecraft world that I where standing in. One of my classmates told me that she where going to find spawn. I followed AK(the youtuber.)to a room made of iron blocks. Whe where going to use our hands to destroy some obsidian blocks. It worked pretty well, I destroyed it in two seconds. One of my classmates couldn't fly so we where going to use the minerals from the obsidian block to make her fly.(wtf?)
> 
> ...

----------


## USA

Once I was dreaming about being in class and we were all discussing ow I could prolong my dream. Wow I'm dumb lol ::doh::

----------


## samuraixkyle

I had just begun to question a dream when i got woken up.. i remember i was wearing pajamas and so was the girl i was talking to and we were in a mcdonalds... right as i was thinking "wait.. what the hell?" my friends mom woke us up..

----------


## Grahamid403

I RC after going through a doorway but I really haven't gone through any. Another one was when I was at a college and the sun was faded and the picture of the dream was hazy so I asked a guy about it. He said it was pretty strange and I was perplexed and I never RCed even though I RC when things are strange.

----------


## Well now what?

I set down a personal dream task to accomplish: flying. Last night, I dreamt I was standing on my driveway and thought, "Hmm, I'd better put some practise in." I then commenced to practise flying in a number of ways with varied success. 
Completely unbelieveable how I managed to miss that one.

----------


## HyperNova

MFW this thread is still active after 5 years.

----------


## Waterknight

Hmm well I was running around a few nights ago in a dream trying to destroy these four boxes that were apparently holding me back from shared/lucid dreaming. I think I even said something in the dream about the boxes being what was keeping me from being lucid at that moment!

----------


## ElMareci

This is a really old thread, but anyway here goes...

I had a dream that my mom was concocting a disgusting-looking liquid in a "mad-scientist"-like laboratory.  She handed some of it to me in a vile and said, "Here is some bubble bath for you!"  I said, "No, thanks, it will make me lucid."   :Bang head: 

I also had a dream where a lady was talking to my family, and "making wishes" for them.  She wished for my brother to hit a home run, and for my dad to have a good day at work, etc... then she came to me.  "I wish that you have a good dream tonight and become lucid."  I was like, "Nah, I'm gonna wake up soon anyway."  o.O  Didn't get lucid.

----------


## DreamWizard

I remember trying to fall asleep and when i did and entered a dream i was so upset that i couldent fall asleep and lucid dream that it carryed over to my dreams. I cried in the dream over not being able to go back to sleep and become lucid. I slaped myself when i woke up.

----------


## Electronium

Here's one from just the other day... except I was awake...
My light in the kitchen died on me right before I flipped it for an RC... I thought "Woohoo! I'm Lucid!" and proceeded to walk through the wall... or into the wall...

----------


## Empedocles

> Here's one from just the other day... except I was awake...
> My light in the kitchen died on me right before I flipped it for an RC... I thought "Woohoo! I'm Lucid!" and proceeded to walk through the wall... or into the wall...



LOL!  ::D:  Good you didn't decide to fly, and jumped out the window.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Empedocles

Last night in a dream I looked at the alarm clock, and it said 04:70. I laughed, and thought it's malfunctioning. Didn't become lucid.  ::roll::

----------


## ElizaLS

(This was before I had had a lucid dream) In the dream, I got a letter from my friend saying, "Hey, I just had a lucid dream." I thought, "Darn. I should have been the one getting one." I went to her house and asked her what it was like. She shrugged. "I dunno. It was like any other lucid dream." I asked, "How would you know? This was your first one." She shrugged again. "I just do. But don't worry, you'll become lucid soon." "But it's the middle of the afternoon!" I insisted. She walked away, muttering, "You'll become lucid."

I didn't become lucid.

----------


## Waterknight

Umm I had a false awakening where i told somebody that they were dreaming because I thought everything was real and I was trying to trick them. Oh and then another dream I was gliding through the air and didnt become lucid.

----------


## Exceptions

I tend to miss lucidity simply because I take everything that happens to be normal. For instance, I've had this one a few times where a highway I regularly drive on is mangled in the form of a rollercoaster track, pieces of it are broken and falling in to the ocean, but I just say to myself..."Damn, I shouldn't have taken 95 today." 

Or heres another one, I was walking on the boardwalk in a dream, and saw some sort of mcdonalds type place, and the drive through was in the water, and people were driving their cars in the water, and the cars are actually floating and being propelled when they hit the gas. AND when the window opens up for the person to receive their meal, the guy has to drop it 3 or 4 feet and hope the driver catches it. But I thought this was perfectly normal.

However, when I see hot women in my dreams, I'm instantly aware and I take advantage of that immediately, its like an instant trigger.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Exceptions


I tend to miss lucidity simply because I take everything that happens to be normal. For instance, I've had this one a few times where a highway I regularly drive on is mangled in the form of a rollercoaster track, pieces of it are broken and falling in to the ocean, but I just say to myself..."Damn, I shouldn't have taken 95 today." 

Or heres another one, I was walking on the boardwalk in a dream, and saw some sort of mcdonalds type place, and the drive through was in the water, and people were driving their cars in the water, and the cars are actually floating and being propelled when they hit the gas. AND when the window opens up for the person to receive their meal, the guy has to drop it 3 or 4 feet and hope the driver catches it. But I thought this was perfectly normal.

However, when I see hot women in my dreams, I'm instantly aware and I take advantage of that immediately, its like an instant trigger.



So, 1) You watch too many apocalypse movies 2) you never come across hot women in real life?_

----------


## ThePreserver

I had a really weird feeling about me... and I knew I had to reality check.  I tried pushing my fingers through my palms (which usually works for me) but this dream was too realistic, and it didn't work.  I SWORE it was a dream, so I tried again, but it failed!  So I went to a last resort, I tried pinching myself.  Unfortunately, I felt, or at least THOUGHT I felt pain, and said to myself "Oh well, I really thought this was a dream but I guess not..."  Even my dream pinches hurt!

----------


## Exceptions

> So, 1) You watch too many apocalypse movies 2) you never come across hot women in real life?



I actually dont watch TV at all. Or movies, I dont like them simply because they bore me, I dont like sitting still. I like interacting. And 2) I come across many, but in my dream it seems to let me know in whatever way that I am dreaming, I'll start thinking of some fantasy, and it'll start happening and I say.. I know I dont do this in real life on pure instinct, somethings wrong.

----------


## CarlosTheLucid

> I become lucid for the most stupid reasons, and I remain un-lucid for the most stupid reasons.
> 
> eg.: I&#39;m always CONSCIOUS, but not always actually &#39;&#39;lucid&#39;&#39; (in the manner of: taking full control and realizing that it&#39;s actually a dream)
> 
> eg.:
> Once when I was small alien spaceships attacked earth, so I made an earthquake rip apart the ground, threw in a paper with a spaceship drawn on it, and that object came flying out, which I used to destroy the spaceships that were flying around.
> 
> Like wtf? lucidity pl0x?



lOl

----------


## CarlosTheLucid

when a bunch of african people start dancing in a classroom with there tongues longer than a meter stick. and you tell yourself before you go to sleep after your computer crashed that if it turns on in your dream your dreaming. and you have a dream about it. and yet dont become lucid? then something wrong

----------


## kris9995

In a few weeks ago, i dreamt about my school. I was sitting with my friends and explained all about lucid dreaming i knew... Soo annoying that i did'nt became lucid  :tongue2:

----------


## kamoro

I locked a door and it still opened.

My friend once had a dream that he was riding a roller coaster through his house. He only became lucid when he saw his sister drinking sprite, something she doesn't drink.

Also, I levitated around and I was like, "Cool! I can levitate in real life!."

----------


## Flying Spaghetti Monster

its kinda hard to explain... but one night over a year ago a had a non-lucid dream about having a lucid dream.
very peculiar. 
i flew around and had a great time but when i woke up i was like "shit..i wasn't actually lucid was i?"
SUCH A LETDOWN

----------


## Morte

Last saturday morning I tried to WILD. I false awakened and tryed to move my arm, It wasn't there and I realised I was dreaming. Then I get out of bed and preform reality checks. they both pass and I feel like a twat and get back into bed. 
Then I woke up and slapped myself

----------


## Box77

Last night, I just can remember I'm walking down a street while thinking "Great, I finally HAD a lucid dream again, it breaks my longest dryspell and... (non-lucid dream goes on)". ::doh::

----------


## anderj101

Nooooo! This thread can't die!  :Oh noes: 

Just this evening, I had a good one. Here's an excerpt from my DJ entry:
_There is a security guy sitting on the stage who looks at me while I walk past. As I come out from behind the speakers, there are two more that are looking at me funny. One of the guys says to me, What, do you think this is some kind of a dream or something? You can't just walk around all over the place like that. I reply, Sure I can, silly. This is just a dream. I can do whatever I want. He looks at me with a puzzled look, the walks away._

When I woke up, I couldn't help but to  :Picard face palm: , followed by  :Bang head:

----------


## NrElAx

The other morning I was having trouble getting to sleep, so I got up and started talking to my dad and then went back to bed after getting a snack. I then, thought for a second, and was wondering if that was all just a dream what happened. I i felt around for the snack I had gotten, and to my surprise, it was on my bed. I later woke up to realize that I was right, and both those awakenings I had were FA and I actually never got up. They basically felt real and the fact that I got out of bed and talked to my dad, and then went back to bed made it even more real. I've never had such a real FA. It was like the FA in the beginning of the movie vanilla sky.

Wow, i didnt realize this thread was dying. The post before the last one was all the way in may. This thread isn't going to die, cuz I'll save it lol.

----------


## Quantiq

I remember doing an RC in my dreams and I quickly just passed it off, even though I was dreaming. I felt terrible the next morning. That dream could have potentially been my first lucid, instead I had to wait a few more weeks.

----------


## Waterknight

Hmm well not long ago I had a dream that my house was right by a lake. Most of the neighborhood is where the lake was in the dream. My street was the only one in the dream that was there.

----------


## Texture

I moon bounce down some stairs pin a guy against a wall, and bring up a game menu and try to rage quit the dream. NOT LUCID

----------


## Brent1938

This is the honest to God truth: I had a dream where I went to sleep to try a lucid dream, even in the inception type dream in a dream I STILL didn't become lucid.

----------


## Ametam

Last night I dreamed I was having a test that I hadn't studied for. In the dream I was so desperately trying to wake up, but i didn't become lucid  :Uhm:

----------


## Din

Two that I can think of.  One occurred a couple months back, the other last night.

First, the one that happened a couple of months ago:

Me: Ah, hi, friend!  I haven't seen you since... wow, I dunno how long ago.

Friend: Yeah, how've you been?

Me: Good, good.  You know, I just had my first few lucid dreams recently.

Friend: Ah, how'd that go?

(Continue conversation until, a few minutes later, I wake up.)

Me: DAMN IT!

Then, the one last night:

Alright, this was a somewhat strange dream involving another friend whom is now living in the opposite end of the US as me (going to college out-of-state, she finished high school after her sophomore year.  Needless to say, she's REALLY brilliant, funny, and kind.  I still sorta miss her).  I was walking down a hallway when, suddenly, I stumble upon a book written by said friend.  After sifting through the book, I look at the table of contents.  As I look at the chapters, I kid you not, there are a few chapters that read "DILDs and WILDs".  How THAT did not tip me off I do not know.  Now, I could've taken notice of that, but no.  Instead, I became obsessed with finding a chapter labelled, "[Din], why did you have to change?"  Later, the dream ended and, after contemplating the odd dream for a bit, I subsequently kicked myself for missing lucidity there.

----------


## lawilahd

i cracked each of my fingers individually on purpose, then some guests came over and i had to shake their hands with my half broken fingers with the bone sticking out. Afterward I was sad that I had broken my fingers and I was wondering why I didn't take myself to the hospital. It was quite the wierd dream

----------


## Box77

I was staring at a recurrent dreamscape, then I told my brother: Hey! I use to dream with that but I never realize it's a dream!

----------


## AlexHumva

I literally had a dream a few days ago where I was muttering 'I'm dreaming...' over and over. And never became lucid.

That, my friends, tops the books. >.<

----------


## Finlander

Once I was killing vampires (from oblivion) with a daedric dagger. In alocal mall. My old school teacher as a cashier. :/

----------


## Musicdreamer

last night i looked at my hands and it was all blurry and vague, i also had like 15 vingers lol but then i didn't become lucid  :Sad:

----------


## BobbyLance

I was driving this monster truck(I still don't have a drivers license) while being chased by zombies, but that's not all, this hot lady is blowing me up  :Happy:  .With all those weird stuff, I was still not able to become Lucid.

----------


## gab

How about a sign that says LUCID. I finished a crossword puzzle on a big piece of paper. Someone took it from me and turned the paper towards me. The word LUCID kinda zoomed out from the paper and hovered in the air.

----------


## Appe96

I had a dream that I was trying to become lucid with a bounch other guys...

----------


## whiterain

currently constantly telling stories of old dreams and dream locations without becoming lucid for a while...

"oh this is a cool place, i remember this from that dream last week. funny how its suddenly just jumped here into reality like that again....!"

----------


## Ametam

Me: "I should be having another lucid soonish"
other person "You'll have a lucid on your second dream"
me: "but my dream recall is pretty crud, I won't remember it"


 :Bang head:

----------


## Blooper

I feel really stupid in my dreams. A lot of times I say out loud "Wow, this does not seem normal. At all. Welp" and then I continue on like nothing ever happened. xP

----------


## JoeyBelgier

Last night I said "This could as well be a dream" IN my dream. Could punch myself when I woke up. On the other hand I was happy, it's a good step in the right direction. The dream was also very vivid and detailed, something I can't recall having that much. Dreaming quite a lot lately.

----------


## JoeyBelgier

Oh, I forgot to mention, I was constantly doing RC's on my way to school this morning, just hoping xD I also had a FA in said dream x.x sorry for the doublepost, found it worth sharing.

----------


## Waterknight

This morning I had a dream where I was telling someone about a dream I had yesterday morning. I should have thought that I coud have been dreaming if I was thinking about dreams.

----------


## JoeyBelgier

2nd time this week >_< This night, I was dreaming some random stuff and at a certain point I was like, "Ehrm, what the hell, this is a dream.."

For one or other reason I just thought "oh well, I'm busy, let's continue", in stead of doing a RC and finally getting lucid  ::morecrying::

----------


## EpicZombeh

I once walked through fire that was shot by a dragon with a human's head while it attacked my elementary school.... (Fireballs are one of my dream signs)

----------


## JohnnyBoi

When I realized I was a serial killer. I was Caucasian even though I'm black. I was married and I had a son even though I'm very young.

----------


## Clovy

Since I got my first lucid dream, I have always pretty much gotten lucid simply by questioning if I was dreaming. My dream body would immediately get all tingly and I would just double check by seeing if I could fly. So my latest interesting dream involved me using telekinesis to move stuff around in my room. I thought damn this is really cool that I can do this. Then I thought "well actually this is really weird.. this cant be real, am I dreaming?" This time I didn't get that tingly feeling, so I try to fly and I fall flat on my face! So I thought.. "hmm this is weird, but it must be real cause I couldn't fly" I felt so stupid when I woke up lol

----------


## Toozul

Gandalf was telling me about how i could have and stay in lucid dreams easily by self-suggestion but i didn't listen.

----------


## Amity

Great thread!  :Big laugh: 

I lost lucidity mid-dream and had a lengthy non-lucid dream where my brother took me to court for "forcing him" to become lucid in the previous dream...

The DJ entry is here: Taking My Brother Flying

----------


## rubies3

1. Jumping into a large vat of strawberry yogurt.
2. Seeing that I had at least 13 fingers.
3. Spontaneously changing from normal clothes to a black jumpsuit to nude on the back of a snowmobile, in June.

----------


## fOrceez

> Oh, I forgot to mention, I was constantly doing RC's on my way to school this morning, just hoping xD I also had a FA in said dream x.x sorry for the doublepost, found it worth sharing.



Next time, use the edit button.

----------


## Eyeofnight

Nice thread idea.

I had a dream a few months back where I said "This is a dream!" Then instead of becoming lucid I decided to find to some paper, in the dream, to write down what I was dreaming.

----------


## fOrceez

Maybe not the _stupidest_.. but i just woke from a dream where someone wrote 'suicide' on the internet and it was spelt incorrectly. Something like 'evenicide' or something. It took me about 30 seconds to work out what i meant in the dream, and then i was like 'ooohh'

----------


## JoeyBelgier

3rd time in 2 weeks I missed >_>

This night, I was struggling to get to sleep as I drank a bit too much. When I finally got to sleep I dreamed some weird stuff. 

One of the 'scenes' was having a class trip. Suddenly we got chased by some Dead Space aliens (played some Dead Space last eve', so yeah). Everybody manages to get away except for one guy, he gets slaughtered. After that happened, everybody groups up again. Someone who appears to be a friend comes up to me and tells me that the guy who got killed said: "I've been chased by my lucid dreams", right before he died.

----------


## Appe96

well I was talking with some dudes about lucid dreaming, and decides to try do it our self. Well it worked, so I had a lucid dream in my dream and then I/we woke up and started to talk about it again.

I did never think about doing a rc -.-!

Srry for bad english  :smiley:

----------


## RiserEmilioX

I was once flying (without even knowing it). so i flew over my appartment and said to myself "why are nobody coming up here with me? im bored" then i woke up. i actually banged the back of my hand against the wall, it hurt BADLY.

----------


## gan_naire

I was at work (in my dream) which is a place that I associate with a dream sign for some reason, and a girl at work (again I associate her as being one of my dream signs) walked passed me. I stopped her by calling out her name, and the rest went like this . . .

Girl - Hey, how are you?
Me - Fine. Listen, am I dreaming?
Girl - Yes, you are.
Me - Fuckin' sweet! Okay, what do I do now?
Girl - Get back to work dumbass.

And I did go right back to work! I wanted to flip her off the next day when I saw her.

----------


## Elladora

I get false awakenings all the time and always forget to rc  :Sad:  it's specially annoying since i'll have a false awakening right after having a lucid dream and the first thing i want to do is write about the dream...within a dream...i'm really bad at rcs lol

----------


## joshdamighty

This is the dream.  It's not that long, maybe 3 small paragraphs...  Monster Hunter Dream-Attempt at w.i.l.d., fail miserably... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Well in a nutshell, I attempted a W.I.L.D and woke up and got outta bed in my dream and looked at my hands and around me for anything dream signs and EVERYTHING LOOKED NORMAL.  Then I go outside and see the coldfront that was supposed to come in and it starts snowing in an area of Texas that almost never snows.  I then hear a roar and THIS is what I saw: http://images.wikia.com/monsterhunte.../Blankonga.png

Felt stupid afterwards  :/

----------


## sim8899

I've been trying to have my very first lucid dream for months now.  Last night, I was able to the RC when you look at your hands.  My right hand had an eyeball in it,  and my left hand had extra fingers, but they were flipped inside out.  My dumbass says "oh this looks weird I have to flip these fingers back to normal"

STUPID STUPID STUPID!!!!!

 :Bang head:

----------


## SwampWhompa

I was walking down my hallway (I think I was naked) and I did the nose-plug test. because I was congested, I got a false negative for the reality check, and my dad in the dream gave me a scowl and I drifted asleep. I was pissed when I woke up Dx

----------


## Waterknight

Oh I had a bad one this morning. In my dream I did two reality checks that both indicated that I was not dreaming. I tried the nose plug and pushing finger through palm checks. then when I had given up the idea that I may be dreaming I saw a truck with a digital clock on it. The clock was messed up at first and them after staring at it it became clear and stayed clear for the rest of the dream. I attributed the unclear clock to me just being tired and didnt realize I REALLY WAS dreaming until I woke up.

Here is a link to my dj entry http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wate...ming-no-26547/

----------


## F4i

Once, when I was a kid, I dreamed I was at a party and I just realized I was in a dream. I was asking people in the dream how to wake up from the dream.  :Bang head:

----------


## sim8899

Today I believe I had my very first lucid dream, but it was a dream within another dream.  I didn't get much sleep last night, but I had 4 hours before I had to be up for work. So here is the dream:

Regular setting in my house, and something happened can't quite remember, but it was weird and I said maybe I'm dreaming, I did a reality check, proving I was dreaming.  But here is the weird part, I said "Hey that's cool, I'm dreaming" all of a sudden I'm in my bed (in the dream) and I started feeling the sleep paralysis, and I tried to do the roll over method to enter my lucid dream (within in the dream).  But I winded up waking myself up in the first dream.  And then the dream carried on normally until other random weird crap happened. And I still didnt go lucid. Then my alarm went off (reality) and I finally woke up for real.  Did I really get lucid without dream control, or was this something unexplainable?

----------


## Waterknight

well you became lucid for a short while but then had a false awakening which caused you to lose luciidity.

----------


## SkaLord

Some days ago I had a dream in which I was in a classroom during a psychology lesson. The lesson was about lucid dreaming and the different techniques you can use to achieve lucidity. The teacher asked if anyone knew about WILD and I explained the technique... How could I miss that rofl

----------


## sim8899

@Waterknight - Is there a way to prevent false awakenings, or is there a way to gain dream control once lucid?
@Skalord - Thats halarious, sounds like my luck lol

----------


## fOrceez

> @Waterknight - Is there a way to prevent false awakenings, or is there a way to gain dream control once lucid?
> @Skalord - Thats halarious, sounds like my luck lol



Prevent false awakenings, no, but you can gain advantage of them. Each and every time you wake up, do a reality check.

----------


## Naiya

Just a week or so ago, I dreamt about talking to my friend about lucid dreaming. I was explaining all this stuff about how to RC and do everything properly, and it was at least a ten minute conversation. I think I may have even RCed...when I woke up I was like "WTF, REALLY?" I was so ashamed of my fail, lol.

----------


## Baco

First post up in here and I've gotta post ways I've missed being lucid..

#1:
i went to the library and my dream to check out a book ABOUT LUCID DREAMING! I remember reading the title and seeing the picture of a man's face and everything on it. I woke up and was extremely frustrated that i did not question my dreaming.

#2:
I had a sleep over party with a few friends and we were talking about being False Awakenings and that my friend just had one! Also, I remember rationing out Lucid Pills that same day..


Don't know why I didn't catch myself.

----------


## cedward1

I have a recurring dreamsign where I can't find a decent public restroom, and if I find one there is no privacy. The other night I dreamed I was in a convenience store, and I needed to use the restroom. They directed me down a hallway, at the end of which was a door leading to the women's restroom and a bench along the wall. I found out that the men's actually the space between the bench and the wall. As I squatted down trying to find privacy behind the bench and seeing the women go in and out of their real restroom next to me, I remembered my previous dreams and said angrily "who is the idiot who keeps designing men's restrooms anyway?!"

I have since gotten better at recognizing this sign. Although the other night I had one of the stupidist reactions upon becoming lucid. I have found that engaging my senses upon becoming lucid helps to solidify the dream, so when I realized the old ladies who wouldn't leave the men's restroom were a dreamsign, I immediately dropped to the floor to smell and taste it like I have done in the past in cleaner environments. Ugh.

----------


## MissLucy

My mistake is always the same one.

I go to bed, not intending a Lucid or anything at all, and I just relax and let my brain process the happenings of the day, and I feel heavier and I think "Ahhhh almost asleep.." and then I get the visual hallucinations, and then the audio hallucinations.. ..and they freak me out so much I jolt awake. And when I'm awake I facepalm, realizing I've missed the chance for a lucid dream. Again. And then, of course, it doesn't work when I go back to sleep because I'm so worked up (and have a painful forhead from trying to slap my derpiness out of my face)..

I could seriously kick myself for the amount of times I've missed this opportunity.

----------


## superchaz

I'm playing a base guitar. It sounds like an electric acoustic guitar and it sounds awesome. I think "Wait, playing a guitar is hard" after that it sounded horrible.

----------


## pepsibluefan

The night before (recorded it in my DJ) I dreamed about everyone "hanging out" off of sky scrapper windows thinking when the buildings get tipped over they will fly to another building and be fine.

 Or the time my parents in my dream where too lazy to drive, and wanted me to drive despite me having no drivers license. It was so hard to drive and felt like I was going to wreck. I finally took the SUV like vehicle into the dirt and some cop pulled another guy over and I thought I was busted and was going to jail.

 There where so many stupid times where i should of became lucid but didn't. Like this morning, I was on a train full of justice league cartoon characters and when they all lined up to face a laser came out of no where and made a tunnel out of all of them. They all lived too. Just..Wow

----------


## hamza

Eaten by dinosaurs and spawned again before dinosaurs to be eaten again

----------


## Ametam

I was fighting three Asian guys, things were getting pretty bloody and then I said "It's funny Cause I don't like gore in my dreams, if makes me feel weird" and then continued fighting without becoming lucid.

----------


## Naiya

Last night I spent the whole dream explaining lucid dreaming to someone and failed to realize I was in a dream. ._.

----------


## Yozy

I had one night from hell in college that was caused in large part by a failure on my part to do my normal "am i dreaming" routine i typically do for false awakenings. I have had many false awakenings and for me it is often difficult to tell i am having one because i have all five senses in dreams (so the pinch yourself trick never works).
Once i "woke up" and the sunlight was shining through my bedroom window. I could hear my room mates talking in the other room and one said "where is he i haven't seen him all day!" and then the other said "he is probably still in class and he will be back later. Now, one of my little tricks (i think you call it an RC) is that i ALWAYS wear a watch and I have a clock in my bedroom. I find if the two clocks don't match and one isn't dead, it means I'm dreaming. But, this time, i didn't do that for some stupid reason i just looked at my watch. The time was 5:45pm and for some stupid reason i did not think to look at the alarm clock on my desk (which probably would have said something completely different alerting me to the fact i was dreaming) so i just lie there in bed looking at the ceiling thinking of what i was going to email all my professors/group for research methods explaining why i missed class. 
   Then my alarm "rings" and i wake up, but again, i only check my watch. It reads 6:45 AM which is what it is supposed to read and so i go take a shower and then once i get out, i notice my room mate's door is open and the light is on  which usually means he is up, but when I go in to talk to him he is isn't there. When I go outside I realize there is no one on campus or in town. At this point I realize I am dreaming but the alarm clock “goes off” again and I wake up, fail to check the other clock for the second time, check my watch and it reads 6:45 so I get into the shower, then head to breakfast and that was when the real alarm went off. At that point I did check both clocks and that was how I knew it was over. But at that point I was getting really sick of repeating my morning routine ><.

----------


## KyrieEleison

I was in my bed in a dream and I had four boobs and four penises attached to my chest in an utter-like fashion I grabbed the bottom left penis then thought "oh, ok" and proceeded in going back to sleep

----------


## MissLucy

ok that just made me snort out my tea XD

----------


## A_Citrus

> ok that just made me snort out my tea XD



That would have made me snort out my tea if I liked tea and was drinking tea at that moment. However, I snorted out Irn Bru instead lol.

----------


## Vampireboy

I quite literally had a blue screen, thought "oh damn I broke it  :Sad:  " then went back to non-lucidity

----------


## MajesticUnicorn

I dreamed that I realized I was dreaming, and tried to wake up, and then woke up. But I woke up still in a dream, because it was only a dream that I became lucid... It wasn't 'til the morning that I went "Hang on, didn't I dream I..... Damn."

----------


## MissLucy

Ah yeah, Inception just got real! I get that too XD

----------


## LazySpiral

I have had a dream where a fish turned into a cat while I was holding it and never noticed that I could be dreaming. Also I have had cartoon characters or anime characters in my dream as actual people I could interact with and never gave it a second thought.

----------


## Enjyu

A few months ago, I dreamt I was reading an article on DreamViews. Most of the words were just gibberish, consisting of random letters and numbers. I also noticed the text was constantly changing, and thought to myself: _"What's going on? Text is only supposed to change when you're dreaming!"_.

A few nights later, I had something even worse. I had a dream where I died in the end, and woke up. I noticed it was still early, so I decided to give WBTB a try. I was focusing on lucid dreaming the whole time, and as I went to bed again, I constantly repeated a mantra to myself. Suddenly, as I was still trying to fall asleep, everything around me started to fade, and I woke up. Turned out that after I died in my dream I had a false awakening. I was saying things like _"In my next dream I will realize I'm dreaming"_, while still inside a dream.
This is the only time I remember waking up screaming.

----------


## MissLucy

I had my stupidest False Awakening a few weeks ago. I woke up from my alarm, snoozed it, dozed back off, snoozed my alarm again when it went off again and dozed off again.. then I thought "hmm that snooze is taking awfully long this time.." so I checked the time and guess what? My alarm hadn't even rung yet XD

----------


## Kaenthem

> A few months ago, I dreamt I was reading an article on DreamViews. Most of the words were just gibberish, consisting of random letters and numbers. I also noticed the text was constantly changing, and thought to myself: _"What's going on? Text is only supposed to change when you're dreaming!"_.
> 
> A few nights later, I had something even worse. I had a dream where I died in the end, and woke up. I noticed it was still early, so I decided to give WBTB a try. I was focusing on lucid dreaming the whole time, and as I went to bed again, I constantly repeated a mantra to myself. Suddenly, as I was still trying to fall asleep, everything around me started to fade, and I woke up. Turned out that after I died in my dream I had a false awakening. I was saying things like _"In my next dream I will realize I'm dreaming"_, while still inside a dream.
> This is the only time I remember waking up screaming.



* i cant stop laughing,I CAN'T, help me , oh help me please,HELP,heart attack,i am dead*

----------


## insideout

Last night I had a dream in which I was climbing a steep hill. I said to the person with me "I've had dreams like this..." but I didn't think to do a reality check.
Darn it, this is not the first time this has happened.

----------


## Vortaix

Purple horse.. :c

----------


## Musicdreamer

i was going to bed and i asked my sister if i was getting lucid tonight, she said: yeah probably and then i forgot to RC.... then my alarm went off  :Bang head:

----------


## Darknis133

When you dream about being in a first person shooter videogame and you have a fully functional HUD.

----------


## Duncan

I got charged at by two black rhinos and sidestepped them both with ease, then proceeded to congratulate myself on how atheletic I was before proceeding to continue my stroll up the main street of my town.

----------


## Zymogen

well I tried to induce lucid dreaming using the method of repeating a phrase and letting your body fall asleep and trying to roll out of your body but after my body "fell asleep" I heard a loud pinging noise. The same sound your ear makes after you hear loud noise like a gunshot. I instantly jumped up and never tried to AP like that ever again 

   I have had lucid dreams my whole life but i thought this was normal. I used to constantly think to myself when i was going asleep when I was little so that might be why.

----------


## cedward1

Sometimes in my dreamsI think that if I have a stuffy nose, a nose pinch RC doesn't work. I will think "I can breathe when my nose is plugged, but that's probably because I have a stuffy nose". Why does that sound logical to me?

----------


## MissLucy

That's.. pretty unusual, even for a dream  :tongue2: 

I had the dumbest thing this morning. I woke up from a dream and thought "this and that didn't make sense, that's how I should have recognised the dream!!" and then my alarm went off and I woke up for real >_<

----------


## Waterknight

I was on a cruise ship (like many dreams recently) and it was floating in water that was OBVIOUSLY too shallow for it to ever float in.

----------


## MissLucy

Funny you should say that, what with the Concordia sinking off the coast of Italy, because the captain had gone into shallow water..

----------


## HyperNova

2006-2012

rip <3

----------


## MtSaEt

Here is one of the worst way I missed Lucid Dreaming, seriously. I was in Jupiter (the actual planet). I was at a football field ( soccer ) and I was playing with monsters with 3 eyes, 4 foots, 8 arms and such  ::shock:: ... Don't ask me why I didn't became Lucid I personally don't know hahaha  :Cheeky:

----------


## ShinyBlueStar

In the same dream:

Twins of a relative even though only one exist!
There was a car parked in the driveway which we got rid of a good 6 years ago
There was a giant house next to mine
Relatives from overseas were living in that house

I honestly don't know how I missed FOUR dreamsigns in the same dream  :Oh noes:

----------


## somemexican

I once dreamed that I was a chicken farmer in Russia, but that didn't work out so I decided to convert my farm to a cattle farm. I started out by sticking twigs into the ground to make pens, which were maybe on foot square each, if not smaller. The best part was that the pens were on shelves were I fully expected my cows to be able to sleep. Then this guy saw me doing all this stuff and got really mad at me and we beat the crap out of each other for like a whole week without stopping. Towards the end he punched me in the chest and I remember thinking "oh I'm having a heart attack. That's cool I guess". Then I picked up a stick and he ran away, but my friend appeared and we stared sword fight with the sticks and we popped up in my actual front yard.

I remember one time I had a false awakening and I didn't look at the clock but somehow "knew" the time was 34:62 AM. I could hear my older brother turning the sink on for a few seconds, then either scream or speak some stupid gibberish, and repeat. I was thinking to myself "Stop screaming, just go to sleep already."

----------


## RationalMystic

When I was new to lucid dreaming, I had a false awakening. I imeadiatly suspected something fishy despite how real everything looked so I did thr pinch nose reality check. It failed. I still was suspicious so I did it again. It failed. Then I tried to materialize a pineapple in my hands (this probably wouldn't have worked anyway...). In the end I just concluded I was going a bit crazy so I just got up and went about the rest of my "day" waking up shortly after. Expletives flew out of the bedsheets that morning.

----------


## Ametam

A common dream sign of mine is finding money on the ground

A few night ago I had a dream I was at school and found a $1, followed by a 20c coin, followed by a $2 coin and then said to myself. I Couldn't possibly be dreaming, in fact, I am not even going to reality check.

FUUUUUUUUU

----------


## Realeyes

I had this dream where i was part of a lucid dreaming society, and I attended three meetings without relising it was a dream lol

----------


## benzoe590

I was going underwater and back up to avoid being attacked by zombies. I breathed in while underwater, just fine. I got really confused, because I wasn't sure if you were supposed to breathe in or out underwater. I think I ended up brushing the thought aside because I didn't come to a conclusion. Damn, at least I was close.

----------


## littlezoe

Yesterday i had a dream in which i did a nose-plug RC, because our bathroom was totally differently furnished than in real. The RC failed and i accepted that my parents must've changed it or something... -.-"

Some days ago i dreamt that i was practicing lucid dreaming on the street with other people... sigh.

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

Took my pet Tyrannosaurus to the vet a while ago. Didn't notice anything strange about that. 

The vet was Dr. Dre, of course that was also normal.

----------


## Emiko

Last night, I dreamed that I was walking through my estate from Hidden Chronicles (a Zynga game) and one of my neighbors' estates that bordered mine. I admired all the beautiful buildings, found Estate Cash on the ground, and even interacted with my neighbor. The whole time, I was aware that I was in a computer-game virtual world, but I never realized I was dreaming.  ::lol::

----------


## Thena

I wanted to go to a café on WILD Street, but the bus took a different route and I ended up on DEILD Street.  ::roll::

----------


## whiterain

seeing a 10 foot mural of my dream map painted on a wall. which then just changes to another scene and i still dont get it.

been taking a break from the dream map but going back to it tonight. the most powerful thing ive ever done to boost my dreams was the time i spent drawing it

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

My cat told me I was dreaming last night. 

I can't even think of a way that it could have been clearer... fml... I don't even have a fucking cat.

----------


## superchaz

Recently, I was watching BBC news with my family and had a bowl of Shreddies. I looked at the clock and then again, I was about to nose pinch but I didn't want to spill the bowl and I said "It's ok, I know I'm not dreaming". Then I woke up, goes to show how real dreams can feel.

----------


## HoldOrFold

I kidnapped a talking hedgehog and made a boat for it out of a shoebox and made it float infront of me while I was swimming. I did this in the dream because I thought it would give me a lucid dream.... perfectly logical.

----------


## Angusaurus

I noticed a whole football pitch, that I often walk by was in a dfferent place than usual,
I didn't reality check because people were watching me...

----------


## mcwillis

In a dream I was showing my friend my new mobile phone and it started to melt.  I said to my friend, 'If this was a dream I would know that I'm dreaming as mobile phones don't melt like that for no reason'  ::holyshit::

----------


## HoC

In my most recent dream, I was pretty much naked at school, and everyone was like "alright." Then suddenly I was fully dressed and I was like "Alright!" Because apparently it's perfectly normal for me to be at school almost naked with everyone being fine with it and then clothes suddenly appearing on my body. Definitely not something which can only be expected of a dream.

----------


## EthicalEye

Laberg lecturing in front of us about Sensory Input, i dont really realize that i was a dream. That night before i've seen it on youtube

----------


## whiterain

my front garden becomes a desert and i watch coin size rabbits running around it, then 2 meerkats race their young through the front room, pausing on the doorframe to stare at us hypnotically. i just chalk it down to global warming....

----------


## RandomAvatarFan

Last month I had a streak of stressful or nightmarish dreams.  I haven't gone lucid in over a year, but my dreams this past month were quite vivid though.  The thing I've realized about all these dreams is that I get out the bad situations by forcing myself awake.

"Oh crap, we're going to die."
"No, we're not, I'm just going to wake up right now."

I never think I'm dreaming until the worst part of a nightmare and then I wake up immediately. 
I just want to kick myself because if I just stand up to my fears instead of running away, I could have some pretty neat experiences.  But instead of having a lucid dream, I merely force myself awake.

----------


## Tekeydie

i saw doctor who and was shopping with sg1 last night... i was like  ::bslap::  "how did you miss that?!"  ::doh::

----------


## Cinder

I was some magical servant thing. My recurring DC broke in and tried to get me lucid.

"But you're dreaming!"

"...No I am not. Now begone."

----------


## Appe96

Someone taught me how to fly. I were thinking to myself that I would use that method in a lucid dream.

----------


## Thena

I was in high school gym class. It's been 15 years since I graduated from high school.  :Picard face palm: 

Also, my male gym teacher was hanging out with us in the girls locker room and showing us his remote control car. He was never that cool in reality.

----------


## Nivv

Last night in a dream I realized the place I was in was one of my dreamsigns (a house I don't live in anymore). In my mind I said to myself "of course this time it's real, but I'd better stick to my rules and do a reality check".

Something distracted me and I ended up not doing it.

A few nights before, I observed in a dream a group of people get together to carry out an RC and discuss lucid dreaming. Missed that entirely.

I have yet to have my first lucid dream and it's been about a month, but I'm confident as this is evidence I'm making progress!

----------


## TheOneirologist

I've been having the worst false awakenings recently, and they're especially weird in lucid dreams.  For instance, last night I was walking around my house lucidly, and I suddenly "woke up."  I think I was just lying on the floor (which makes no sense because I've never fallen off my bed in my entire life) and I freaked out and in-dream DEILDed.  Then, BAM, I'm magically lucid again.  But I never manage to realize that I never left the dream, even when going lucid again afterwards.  Even though it's not that much of a hindrance, I get more and more angry at myself every time it happens.  :Bang head:   And it happens a LOT.  Like two times per lucid dream.

----------


## Crashyy

Every morning when I wake up I write an 'X' on my hand (Reality check). X = No dream.
Okay so I was at school and it was this special day. We were gonna do activities and that sort of stuff. We were sitting in a classroom waiting for instructions. There was this guy who said, before you can start doing these activities you must write an 'X' on your hand. He came to check on me and he said, you don't have an 'X' on your hand. I was like haha yeah right, So I looked at my hands, And realised I really didn't have an 'X' on my hand. So I told that guy: "Alright I'll write an 'X' now" which I did. 
When I woke up I was quite mad lol xD

----------


## Thena

^^I've made a similar mistake. I noticed that there were a lot of weird quarters showing up in my dreams ("Oh, this must be the new Disney Princess series of quarters from the U.S. Mint!") so I decided to use it as a personal dream sign. I even kept a quarter on my nightstand so I could check it when I woke up, in case I was having a false awakening.

The first night I tried it, I dreamed that I was at the aquarium and found a quarter on the ground. "But this is no good. I need 2 quarters to get one of those souvenir pressed pennies," I grumbled to myself. Then I tossed it aside without looking at it and moved on.  :Picard face palm:

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

"Woke up" on my roof naked this morning, thought to myself "huh, it's cold out here today", and went back to sleep.

----------


## xdream

I once did the nose pinch RC and was able to breathe, I simply assumed that I was doing it wrong despite doing it several times.

----------


## Slashcat

The other night i was just smoking a joint sitting in the car with my parents... this didn't occur to me as odd. i'm strange when i'm asleep

----------


## Thena

A new one from last night: I knew the police were going to show up. Right after that, there was a police officer knocking on the door. I wondered how I could know they were coming. But I reasoned that it must be part of some plot that my roommate and I had cooked up and didn't give it another thought.  :Picard face palm:

----------


## Burke

Just last night I was in my house with this woman. We were talking and ended up going up stairs. I had an idea of what was coming and since it's one of my DSs I looked at my hands as a reality check. There was nothing different/strange about them so I went about. A minute later I woke up  :Sad:  Should've done another one just to be sure.

----------


## ZeraCook

Pulling hundreds out of my wallet, this was normal, but When I started pulling two dollar bills out that still had the Seal of the all seeing eye and Pyramid I should have known something was up.

----------


## Aidan

The fact that there was a water park in my back garden i have no idea how i didn't become lucid!

----------


## dreaming90

Teaching a group of people about lucid dreaming.  While hiking on a trail that I've never seen before in the middle of nowhere.

*sigh*

----------


## Reza21

I dreamt my wife didn't want to borrow any money for shopping

----------


## fOrceez

> I dreamt my wife didn't want to borrow any money for shopping



LMAO!  ::lol::

----------


## JoeyBelgier

A day or two ago I actually RC'd in my dream (which hasn't happened before, I think) and it didn't work.. my finger wouldn't go through my palm.. I just went on with the dream without knowing.

----------


## TheOneirologist

Earlier I had a dream that I was looking out through my back window, and my yard was covered in snow.  At first I assumed it was winter break and that school was coming up, but then it occurred to me that it was the middle of the summer.

"Wow, strange weather we're having."  :Bang head:

----------


## TheOneirologist

Just last night I had a dream where one of the giants from Majora's Mask came up to me and told me I was dreaming.  I was like, "Oh, yeah, yeah, of course."  And as soon as he left, "Alright, now let's go get that ghost out of my room."

 :Sad:

----------


## whiterain

last night i had one where i was remixing something on my laptop, and it had a needle like a record deck which was jumping around all over the place to each bit of cut up sample. still rationalised it somehow. and also had one where the plants in my garden had all suddenly run to seed because it had been to dry or them, despite it currently being monsoon season here in reality

----------


## whiterain

> "Woke up" on my roof naked this morning, thought to myself "huh, it's cold out here today", and went back to sleep.



haha ive done very similar. naked or maybe in a speedo

----------


## Gero

Standing talking to a zookeeper in his underwear. That didn't occur to me as weird. 

*sigh*

----------


## Sn0wy

I was swimming in an ocean. I live in a land locked state. >.<

----------


## ZeraCook

Telling Hopsin about my dream, when we never kick it together, and I had the dream just seconds before.

----------


## FedeDreamer

1) Wondering around in a city which I knew was in England, perplexed as to why I did not know how I got there, where I was, and why I kept meeting random people on the street that I knew,
2) Laying on a beach, at my grandma's beach house which I only go to the summer (I had this in april) wondering what I was doing there and reaching the conclusion that I was on vacation.
3) Listening to a Rihanna song I never heard before on the radio which had the lyrics "...DREAMS...." and thinking it was about materialism.
4) Being actually told I was in a dream.

----------


## groffse

I kissed a girl and thought how nice it was even thou it wasen't real life. Didn't get lucid..

----------


## joshdamighty

I ate dinner with a family I didn't know and that my family didn't inform me of and we ate pie that was delicious.  I went outside and thought how weird is it I don't know who these people are or how I got here.  So I check my hands, look at the landscape and double check words and clocks, but all checks out.  So I said to myself, huh I guess I am just tired from the long week.  Beat myself up when I woke up and need to find new reality checks...........   :Bang head:

----------


## fennecgirl

There was this road going through the middle of a building I was in... and it seemed perfectly normal to me, even though I had to watch out for traffic (one or two cars did actually go by).

----------


## littlezoe

A talking tapir.... didn't get lucid.

----------


## thebigm

Started planning how I would indice a lucid dream that night, on a 1980s Arcade Machine that was in a Chinese language in the middle of a weird festival with a bunch of my friends and we were all about 10 years younger than we are now.

D'oh.

----------


## surimistick

once I was strolling around in a dream looking for dream signs, and couldn't find any, and the fact that I was thinking I might have been in a dream but i didn't get lucid really pisses me off > :Sad:

----------


## superchaz

Dnt know if I've posted this before but one time there was a Jumbo Jet on my street. I went inside. Nothing strange about this. At all.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Saw that everyone was naked.  Thought "I must be dreaming".  Attempted to stick my finger through my palm. Failed.  Assumed it was real life.   :tongue2:

----------


## L4xord

I once had a dream where a got lucid dream alarm clock...

----------


## USA

I was in homeroom, and we were talking about how we could extend lucid dreams.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Don't know if I've posted in here or not, but I remember a guy telling me rules to a card game. He then had a huge grin on his face as he said "it's like lucid dreaming, right?!"
But apparently it wasn't like lucid dreaming....

----------


## Kholdstare

I was in a lecture on lucid dreaming.

SERIOUSLY. How do you miss that? Maybe if it wasn't so muddled and I wasn't so passive I would have gotten a lucid on the first day I tried.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Dream last night, I was showering naked in front of people.. And I felt completely comfortable with it. o.O
What the hell..

----------


## Vengeance

*A DC was showing me how they do a specific RC in front of me.*

----------


## Bane

Seeing naked women handing out snacks in public showers, when I was recording into my dream journal I was like seriously, how in the name of god did I miss that and not become lucid  :tongue2:

----------


## Kholdstare

I was in a lucid dreaming competition last night.

A: I have no idea how the heck you would make that a competition.
B: Jeez, if you make a competition about lucid dreaming, won't you eventually become lucid in the dream anyway?

----------


## benzoe590

Being IN a video game while playing it. Seems legit.

----------


## martijnb3

I once was thinking about what to do when i would have a lucid dream, while I dreaming.
there was a freaking gigantic flying cat in the air close to me lolwut?

----------


## Box77

Last night, I was talking with a friend of mine. When he starts saying something about his dreams, so I guess: "Do you have Lucid Dreams?", he says: "Yes", and then I say: "I have Lucid Dreams too!"...

----------


## DorianMask

I am constantly teaching my DC's how to RC   ::roll::

----------


## Kholdstare

Oh, here's a good one.

I downloaded a program off the internet that somehow induces lucid dreams. I used it.

Once I woke up in the dream, I was all like "So, this is a lucid dream? Huh. There's a vegetarian tiger behind that door."

I have no idea if it was a lucid or not, but I had no control over my dream self who just did random things for entertainment. Like create vegetarian tigers and ride them like a horse.

----------


## Fky314

I  was driving a boat at high speed down a highway, i hit a jump, went hundreds of feet into the air, and managed to land safely. Still without lucidity.

----------


## Stormy Skies

I walked into a stripper club, (Firstly, I should of realized I wouldn't of been allowed in because I'm only SIXTEEN. Secondly I would NEVER, EVER, EEVVVVVVER go into a stripper club. NEVER.). It was very small, about the size of a tiny town house. On the first floor, there was a very small bar, and a pudgy short man in a cheap suit smoking a cigar. He looked at me, and his cigar fell out of his mouth. "Perfect! You are just the one we need!" I was very confused. However, he reassured me (I forgot what he said) and threw some weird... magical dust on me. It turned me into a girl (HOW. THE. *UCK. DID. I. NOT. BECOME. LUCID?!) He told me that I was hired for the job, and that I should start immediately! I walked up the stairs to the second floor, and saw a pole in the middle of this mini-stage. Men were surrounding it, cheering me on. So... I went on it... and well... I think you can guess the rest. I woke up from this dream laughing my ass off xD

----------


## Azubiu

I had set up some sort of thing on my iPod that would countdown from 10-0 in a girls voice whenever I'm dreaming.

I woke up in my bed. Saw my headphone was out. Plugged it in. It started counting down. In a MAN's voice.

"Huh, that's weird"

So I slept.

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

ugh... I had a dream where I was literally on my computer on this site. But I didn't become lucid. FFFFUUUUUU-

----------


## KristaNicole07

Recently, I dreamed someone was driving a car through my back yard, and then I was in my porch, but it looked nothing like my porch. I briefly thought about how odd it was, but I just shrugged it off. -_-

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I was on my back porch and saw a duck land at the bird feeder, then it took off and it turned into some ostrich with four legs...
I thought it was strange, but it didn't really phase me.
 ::roll::

----------


## ADEzor

I had a dream where I walked around my childhood school (dream signal 1!) wearing the "REM dreamer" during the whole dream (dream signal 2!). The mask looked like thick black glasses with a red led light attached to them, but i knew it was the REM dreamer. The light kept on flashing and it annoyed the hell out of me. (dream signal 3!) An old lady stops by and asks me Is that the famous REM-Dreamer device?. (dream signal 4!) I nodded and continued on to tell her You see this small red led light? It flashes bright red before my eyes if Im dreaming *(at the same time the light kept on flashing bright red!!! FFUUUU)*. (dream signal 5!)

I'm as smart as a brick!

----------


## Box77

Last night I was building "the structure of a dream", where I was dividing the dream in different stages. Somewhere in the middle I think: "And here is where I become lucid..."

----------


## Crashyy

Once I wanted to show my dream journal to my friends but I decided not to. And the pages were red instead of white  :Sad:

----------


## XaldiN

In a dream, decided to fully teach someone i know about lucid dreaming, from what is sleep paralysis till summoning stuff in dreams. I really spent a lot of time teaching until I opened my real eyes, said every single dirty word I know  :Sad:

----------


## Nakara

I have had several dreams where I think to myself "I've had these dream before and the last time I did X and everything work the way I wanted" how do you miss that?

----------


## ADEzor

I had a dream where Akakabuto from the old silver fang anime was living in my brothers room. I yelled daisuke to "kill it fast so that this dream doesn't turn into a nightmare!"

----------


## NIGHTLYvisitor

I have had a reoccurring dream in which I am drowning but I begin to breathe under water. In this dream I have never been able to realize I am lucid and it drives me insane!

----------


## Beefer

So I did a nose plug RC and I could breath through my nose! So I was like what the heck!? RCs do not work properly lately  :Picard face palm:  .

And in addition I also heard robin (Batman's assistant) saying that lucid dreaming isn't real ,so I was like "Oh god you don't even know what you are talking about..."

----------


## Box77

A couple of nights ago, I was immerse into an exciting fight against some leader beasts, when I saw a guy performing a peculiar jump to hide himself inside a tiny window at the bottom of a wall. I was amazed while thinking: "So, that's the way it looks from the outside when I jump that way in my dreams..."

----------


## Signet

Hoy.  I once did a nose-plug in a dream, and it worked.  And I did it again, and again, and again, and eventually I decided that my nose must be broken. Y_Y

----------


## JadeGreen

Having a nose plug RC fail.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

> Hoy.  I once did a nose-plug in a dream, and it worked.  And I did it again, and again, and again, and eventually I decided that my nose must be broken. Y_Y



OMG. I laughed so loud at this that it almost sounded like a shriek, while my grandparents are sleeping just in the next room with their door open.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I had a dream just last night where some friends and I were playing with a ball, bouncing it off walls and hanging rafters. But we were able to throw it in a way that it would continually bounce between the walls and rafters without our keeping it going, we then were able to get it to stop at will and hit someone in the face.

._.
This seems logical right?

----------


## dreamscaper22

one dream I got into a fight with my brother in my car, so i got out of the car and was hit by a semi...and then got back up and walked to my brothers side of the car

----------


## UcouldBdreaming

lol for me it would have to be a dream where this hot girl asked me to explain lucid dreaming to her and i spent the next five minutes explaining everything to her lol i never clicked ::shock::

----------


## Beefer

Lol , in a dream today some guy asked me why he couldn't get lucid . I tried to explain it ,but he just wanted me to answer his questions.... Oh well it doesn't matter because I still got lucid in another dream  :wink2:  .

----------


## Signet

> lol for me it would have to be a dream where this hot girl asked me to explain lucid dreaming to her and i spent the next five minutes explaining everything to her lol i never clicked



Sir, I believe that your subconscious mind is laughing at you.

----------


## Ace19

I had a dream where I kept telling myself that I had to remember that I was dreaming so I could lucid dream...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

After 80 million dreams about tornadoes, and never having seen one in real life, one would think that the reality test would be effective one of these days. Hell, in the last one, it was right next to the house, no wind, and we're all outside like "Huh.. a tornado. Finally saw one in real life."

 ::|:

----------


## balinup13

Last night I had a dream where I was holding a to do list full of LD tasks such as "become lucid" "fly around in a lucid dream" "hold your breath in your lucid dream" still didnt become lucid..AHHHHH

----------


## ADEzor

Fellow oneironauts. Just a short tip. If you have a nose plug/reality test fail in a dream... It most OFTEN means that you are not questioning your reality properly. *imagine in your head how your current surroundings could really be a dream, do an  RC and ask yourself "my nose plug produced this result, it must mean that..." (be ready for both results)*  :smiley: 

If you do an RC automatically without conscious effort to understand it's results in waking life. You you do an RC automatically without conscious effort to understand it's results in a dream world.

----------


## Draco77100

My personal favorites are the three dreams I've decided I should WILD in. And I can decide to WILD just about anywhere. Like a chair in the middle of my school's hallways. I hated the other students that dream. It was too loud to WILD!

----------


## YoungOdie

went to 6 flags yesterday and passed out on the way home. finally woke up about 30min before I got home and then i started to Wild once home but as soon as i seen a computer with words on it I woke up and was pissed

----------


## Amodia

In one of my dreams I was telling some DCs about lucid dreaming and I was demostrating how you're able to manifest things by believing or willing them to be there. So I opened a drawer to show them that it worked and I told them that "This is what I call a Lucid power" 
Even after all this I didn't realize that I was dreaming, when I woke up I went like "What the...How slow and dull minded can I be"

----------


## Intfere

*DC*: I can fly. Do you want me to teach you to fly?

*Me*: No, thanx. You're crazy...

----------


## dreamscaper22

I was falling out an airplane and summoning things at will..i would think that i would realize at that point

----------


## Booney

I met a DC the other night. We looked at each and I asked; Didn't I dream about you before?
She answered yes and told me when where and how.
After that I just said; Well nice seeing you again and continued dreaming non-lucid.

----------


## lucidboy

I sometimes will use telekinesis or be flying and think its real. Im always super bummed when i wake up because I didn't become lucid AND I don't actually have my superpowers =(

----------


## Marm

You guys... lol.

----------


## Knowlop

I was told after many times of this happening is basically when this stuff happens and you wake up and are like how the fuck did I not realize that?!? is because your logic center in your brain is pretty much off so anything that happens you don't even question because nothing seems wrong with it and it doesn't cross your mind to think about what's happening. One of mine was I was sitting at home with a bunch of friends passing around a milk jug of cough syrup just chugging it and that was how we "hung out." So I went to the grocery store because we were out and there was just gallons and gallons of this stuff everywhere, no food, just gallons of purple cough syrup EVERYWHERE.

----------


## L4xord

Once I was being chased by a World of Warcraft like monster/demon thing.  ::evil::  I shouted out: "I wish I was dreaming right now!"  ::shakehead::

----------


## Keegs

I'm brand new to this and have never had a lucid dream, but last night I was dreaming that I was telling a friend how I found this thing called lucid dreaming and was trying it. I spent a few minutes telling him about it, and not at all did I think to RC or anything. I woke up pretty much as the conversation ended, thought about the dream for a few seconds, then realised what just happened.

----------


## Unbound

I once had a dream where a DC ran up to me and screamed "YOU.ARE.DREAMING!!" right in my face...and I still didn't get lucid!  ::D:

----------


## Box77

Some weeks ago I was running to do something I don't remember, when the thought that it was a dream came to my mind, then I wanted to finish whatever I was going to do in order to start the Lucid Dream after that... normal dream went on...

----------


## Scionox

23rd May 2013 Visiting dreams to count scores - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views @Dream 2

_How does that even works._  ::wtf::

----------


## Signet

This.... this thread hurts to read. >_<

----------


## PostScript99

Herding people into a huge tornado shelter. A lot of them are screaming and running around the shelter.

I yell at them "STOP PANIC EVERYONE EVERYTHING'S GOING TO BE FINE. NOW PLEASE BE PATIENT AND STOP LOSING YOUR MINDS!!!"


*total silence*

"Wow, I always wanted to say that, someday it'll get me lucid in a dream. Carry on." 

*lights go out, panic ensues*

I'm sorry, I just had to post this...

----------


## Asyyd

Dat feeling when a digital clock reads 'L0:-02' and i yell to my mother that the clock was broken.

----------


## BrotherDaniel

I had this long interesting conversation whit my family about lucid dreaming, never hit me though that i was actually in a dream whilst doing it...  :Sad:  So now every time i talk about LC i do a RC!  ::D:

----------


## blockdude78

I was on a crazy airship and my teacher was teaching about FILD and when she found out I use it to lucid dream she got mad. LOL

----------


## OpheliaBlue

One of the TOTMs this month is to get naked in public and witness the reactions. So Last night I had a nonlucid where I was showering with 2 other people in front of a classroom full of people. I was really uncomfortable, but it never dawned on me to even check if I was dreaming or not.

----------


## DeSeradiralsh

I had one where i was in medieval scottish times playing chess with a queen, I used to be good at chess and she was winning, i lost but my scores are higher than hers, - and oddly enough the score and timer was digital, on medieval times,

there was one where i was saving a bank from people robbing it and i was the one who was arrested, and the robbers walked out,

i was in a movie theater when i walked inside it into chernobyl, then i met a damsel who walked into the middle of the reactor and i followed, it appeared in scotland,

i was flying using a kite like leonardo davinci while my paralyzed father rode a bike taking me in the middle of manhattan at night while flying up and down with big precision,

i met a princess' mother and a giant cobra behind a waterfall

i met capten hook as a kid who told me how he fell in love with wendy and peter took her (ok....?)

i rode a motorcycle and jumped 12 miles,

met the beatles in a sinking ship

----------


## Coolcat1711

I was walking through the flooded african safari holding my laptop while being submerged to my head with my computer underwater and it was still working.

Didn't dawn on me that computers aren't waterproof.

----------


## LucasPotter

Once, I was dreaming about me walking in the middle of a REALLY foggy street with three classmates. We knew we shouldn't be there, but we were all like "okay, we can do this as long as we're together!" until I said "but what if one of us is dreaming? Then it won't be real for the dreamer, but it will be real the rest of us... it's not fair!" Then we decided that if anyone was dreaming, they should wake up immediately, and two of them simply disappeared. I looked to the only girl left and we were all like "CAN YOU BELIEVE THOSE BITCHES!? THEY WERE DREAMING THIS WHOLE TIME!!!" and we laughed a little... until I woke up.  ::|: 

However, I had no idea what LDs were back then, so I probably would've done nothing about it anyway.  :tongue2:

----------


## Irreo

Well, I had a couple of those lately.

One time I was in an sports car with a nice blonde girl, driving on the highway. I realized it was a dream because I was feeling like I was going to wake up. I fought to try staying focused, but I couldn't because my brother was in my room playing the guitar. The funny things is that I don't even live with my brother. I "woke up" and shouted at him for ruining my lucid dream. Even my bed wasn't at the correct position, but there I was, dreaming about having a lucid dream. When I really woke up I realized how stupid we can be sometimes...

Also, I've had several fake awakenings these last days while trying some LD techniques, and those are really frustrating too, specially when you don't remember to do a RC. This week I was trying WILD, I just woke up, stood up to have some water, then went back to bed to try again, and suddenly I woke up. Really frustratin to know you was already there.

I also seem to have some dreams that repeat from time to time, and everytime it happens I tell myself that next time I will be able to recognize it, but I can't, even if they are really weird. One is related to a turtle I once had, that died some years ago. In my dreams I always find it forgotten in some wardrobe, starving, or about to fall from the balcony, or it disolves in my hand like ice when I put it under the tap to clean it... every dream is different. I guess it's just my mind torturing me possibly for not taking car of it as I should have, but every time it happens (once every few months) I wake up with this bad feeling, and feeling stupid for not realizing it's a dream.

----------


## Electrode

I had this one a few weeks ago. So there was this gang or something and I got caught in the middle of it. Some people got killed but im a slick so i get out somehow (felt like it lasted 10-15 min). I then go back home all injured and think to myself. - ''Wait a second.. this could be a dream..'' I try flying and it doesn't work. Then I magically teleport home and think to myself how silly I was for thinking it was a dream and went on doing some boring shit..
O_o

----------


## MissyDawhMajii

Last night; Not relising i'm swimming, at the beach, with two pikachu toys, and, pokemon being a MAJOR dream sign of mine....U_U; At least not getting a hint that, maybe, this is a dream and I shoulda rced?

roflmao.. xD''


Also, pretty much, anytime I dream of these old friends of mine now and never rc over it i guess counts.

----------


## rham

recently, I dreamt that I was recalling dreams and recording them in my journal. In the dream, my pencil was was broken and I had to sharpen it before I could write anything. When I woke up and picked up my journal, I realized my pencil was sharp and I knew it was sharp from the night before. I instantly recalled having the dream about recalling my dreams of the night, and in turn, I recalled all of the dreams that I could remember in my dream about recalling. I had detailed recollections of 5 dreams that night, (currently my record high!), but I had to slap myself for not becoming lucid during the dream where I was writing in my DJ!!!! I guess this is what you call a false awakening!

----------


## Flycat

Haha, after my last entry i had another dream, where i was playing minecraft with a friend and a creeper exploded behind me, i RCed, and it worked, and i thought "OMG im dreaming... well, i'll become lucid later" and another one where i thought "WTF? What's that? I must be drea- oh look at that penguin!"

----------


## dragongirl253

Not sure if this quite counts, because I DID become lucid, just... incorrectly.
But anyways, just the other night, I went to sleep with the mantra, "I am lucid dreaming." I guess this made me be acutely aware of dreams, and aggressively hellbent on becoming lucid during them, or _something_ along those lines, because when I started dreaming, I could kind of sense the dream forming and was aware of the fact that "I'm about to be dreaming." 
But, I didn't manage to stay cool and collected enough to just let myself stay vaugely conscious while waiting until I've let myself become immersed in the dream, _then_ becoming lucid...
Oh no. I was way too excited, (Especially because I came SO. CLOSE. To getting my first lucid dream the night before) and instead of thinking, "Ok, so now I can just enter the dream with the knowledge that it's a dream," I was kinda more like, "HOLY CRAY-OP ITSA DREAM GETITGETITGETITGETITTTT" And promptly woke myself up from doing forcing consciousness on myself. I did that 3 times. Once I was lucky enough to just get a FA, but I promptly ruined that as well from doing too aggressive of a reality check (particularly when I practically smacked myself in the face to pinch my nose shut) for no reason in particular. I felt soooooo stupid when I woke up.
I also imagine my first lucid dream starting off with me excitedly shouting, "Yes! I'm conscious!" or something and then a random DC appearing and saying something like, "Wouldn't that mean that you're awake?" And then me waking up. =p

----------


## TheOneirologist

Last night I had a dream that I was being chased by a massive mech, probably over 100 feet tall.  I was running from it, but I already knew I wasn't going to escape.  For a moment I thought to myself, "Hmm.  I wonder if I'm dreaming right now."  But just as I was going to look at my hands, I put them back down.  I was apparently so scared that I thought, "You know, I don't even want to know if this is a dream."

C'mon, me!  And then of course I escaped the mech by jumping on a flying waterslide.  :tongue2:

----------


## Box77

Last night I was showing a friend of mine some music I collected from my dreams (some of them lucids). I was playing them on an audio cassette in a very old stereo recorder which I permanently damaged long ago trying to fix it, when I realized that those tracks didn't sound like I recorded them on my PC, then I told him: "You know, they sound much better in my dreams..."

----------


## Agaruff

last night i had a dream i was filling out a form, than i looked at the writing and realised it was all skewed and didnt make any sense at all, but i didnt think to do a reality check  :Sad:

----------


## Agaruff

and my dad had a dream that something weird happened, so he lifted his hands to do a reality check but didn't actually look at them.  ::roll::

----------


## Amiana

A couple nights ago my brain was trying very hard to give me clues in my dreams and I was completely oblivious the whole time: 

- My husband telling me I shouldn't have a lucid dream on July 4 because I'll sleep too heavily when fireworks are going off

- Driving in a car on the freeway in a red sports car (which I don't have). I notice that the acceleration feels very wrong, very dreamlike. "But this is really strange because I'm NOT dreaming!" I think to myself. "I shouldn't do a reality check because I'm driving and that wouldn't be safe." I finally convince myself to do a RC and it doesn't work because I'm so sure I'm not dreaming.

-Showing two DC's my dream journal and explaining to them how I use it to help me lucid dream. I show them a few entries and it doesn't look right, my handwriting is a lot larger than it is in reality and certain letters are darker than others. I tell them that my dream journal is just looking strange at the moment and my entries are not usually that messy.

-My husband is DJing and starts playing I the Mighty's "The Dreamer" (a song that was posted here on DV). He's playing around with the beginning of the song, so it keeps repeating "hey lucid dreamer... hey lucid dreamer... hey lucid dreamer" Yep, I'm still oblivious. 

ALL IN ONE NIGHT. Go me! I've got lucidity on the brain, at least.

----------


## Flycat

Meh, i get lucid at least 1 time each night no exception, but there are at least 3 other dreams where i lose it. Example: I am driving a plane on the street. Suddenly, an alarm goes off and i look down, just to see a bunch of garbled things like dreamlucidcheck etc, did not do anything, then the plane went through a mountain and i thought "todays technology is weird, now planes can go through stuff!" while seeing signs with a red cross, the crossed thing being the world Reality "They must have horribly misspelled the word in the cross!". This just happened. I wonder why sometimes it's impossible to pick up lucidity.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Pakman43

Last night I dreamt i was at an A Capella performance, and my watch started beeping. I was trying to make it stop for about 5 minutes. I ended up chucking it across the aud before anyone looked at me like i was a jerk for letting my alarm go off. I continued watching the performance for about ten minutes. When i woke up I realized it was my watch in my closet going off like it does every morning. I had left my closet open but the watch was covered in cloths. the closet is usually open so its not loud enough for me to hear while dreaming, and im too lazy to turn the alarm off and i dont really know how. So i just let it ring until it stops everyday. But the way it was placed last night made it the perfect volume to notify me that im dreaming without waking me up. I wonder if I can my my actual alarm clock do this as a dream sign. hmm...

----------


## Icyice

Last week I had 2 dreams like that in a night.

I was in front of a sink, except it was missing a basin. I did a few RCs, but I wouldn't accept that it was a dream.

In the second I saw a man who I thought was part of a supernatural dream team of sorts, but he wouldn't realize that he was "dreaming". I decide to help him, so I go up to him and do a nose plug RC and say "I can't breath, so I'm asleep!"

----------


## Waterknight

This morning I was having a dream that should have been lucid but wasn't quite there. I was flying around and was at least conscious enough that I remembered that I really wanted a flying carpet. I suspect if my dream would have gone on longer I would have become lucid but my girlfriend called me just before I began my search for a flying carpet.

----------


## Empedocles

This morning I did an RC by simply looking at my hands for about a second or two without bothering to count my fingers.

Sucks!

----------


## TheSilverWolf

The stupidest, most moronic things I've failed to notice in a dream since starting my attempts at lucidity:

Flying Fish
Hamster morphing alligator-like jaws
Being a different creature entirely (I dreamed I was an orc, instead of being human. Someone tell me *why* that didn't make me do an RC?!)

----------


## Ashikael

My favourite missed attempt was, I think, my brain trolling the heck outta me. My reality check is the finger-through-the-palm trick, which I do whenever I pass through a doorway.

I had this dream where I was walking down a path that was just hundreds of doorways, and every time I passed through one I would put my finger through my palm and look at it. Sure enough, my finger came out the other side. But instead of becoming lucid, I pretty much saw it as a normal occurrence and kept doing it hundreds of times.

When I woke up I was so pissed off at my brain.

----------


## TooCoolForNames

I THINK I may have just screwed up a WILD, but I might have been imagining it so I don't know. 
My mother woke me up early turning off the light in my room and then just left me to sleep, so I decided to try a WILD seeing as it was roughly 6 hours after I went to sleep and that was supposed to be a good time or something. 
So I lay down really still and counted my breaths and just relaxed in general. After a little while, all of a sudden my hands started to be a bit tingly and I had a really weird falling sensation in my chest and stomach. It was like... a rush, like they were collapsing in or something. 
Maybe I was just imagining it or something, but it seemed to me like what was supposed to happen when you start to enter a lucid dream (I may be wrong though, so correct me if I am) but I got such a shock from it that I immediately opened my eyes and sat up, and the rushing feeling left me  :Sad: . 

Another annoying thing that happened, was that in one dream, I KNEW I was dreaming, but it still didn't go, like, properly lucid. It was still foggy and I wasn't in control of the actions, it was like I was witnessing myself doing things rather than actually doing them, as usual. Ugh.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I THINK I may have just screwed up a WILD, but I might have been imagining it so I don't know. 
> My mother woke me up early turning off the light in my room and then just left me to sleep, so I decided to try a WILD seeing as it was roughly 6 hours after I went to sleep and that was supposed to be a good time or something. 
> So I lay down really still and counted my breaths and just relaxed in general. After a little while, all of a sudden my hands started to be a bit tingly and I had a really weird falling sensation in my chest and stomach. It was like... a rush, like they were collapsing in or something. 
> Maybe I was just imagining it or something, but it seemed to me like what was supposed to happen when you start to enter a lucid dream (I may be wrong though, so correct me if I am) but I got such a shock from it that I immediately opened my eyes and sat up, and the rushing feeling left me .



Don't be sad, that's really cool! You were totally on the edge of WILD. Those sensations you felt: tingly, falling, the rush, they're all landmarks to help you get there. The only thing now is how to use those sensations. For example, I get vibrations all over my body, mainly face head and hands (like your tingles and rush perhaps, a little different for everybody).. the main thing at that point is to remain calm, and let those sensations do the work for you, for a few moments. I'll wait a few relaxed seconds, focusing on the sensations, and letting them devour my whole body without dissipating. Then I'll either "open my dream eyes", or try to imagine a scene unfold in front of my eyelids. In the latter version, it's almost like my eyelids become transparent, and I can see my room, and I can get up and start my LD, and I never lost awareness from awake to this lucid dream.

I'd like to direct you to a thread that talks in depth about all the different sensations that a dreamer experiences while going through all the various possible WILD phases: *http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...ntry-wild.html*. WORTH THE READ.


Anyway, back on topic: I had the teeth-falling-out-dream AGAIN last night. For me it's never a tooth here and there, rather HUGE chunks. Like impossibly large clumps of teeth that are all connected, and couldn't possibly have ever fit in my mouth. I have several dreams like this every year and I should really be getting over this by now :/

----------


## Box77

Two times last week, although the most memorable:
- I received more than 5 shots and was bleeding to death. I was scared like hell when I thought it must be a dream. Then got back to the dream part where I was able to kick the bad guy's ass although I forgot it was a dream.

----------


## metalguy86

My stupidest dream sign I missed was I was looking at my had and only had 3 fingers the only thought that came to mind was dam how am I gonna play xbox 360 now.

----------


## HyperNova

Good to see it's 6+ years and running.

----------


## Tarvus

Twice, on consecutive nights, I asked dream characters "Am I dreaming?"  They told me no both times and for some reason I believed them.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Good to see it's 6+ years and running.



Congrats op! I love reading this thread.

----------


## FryingMan

About 3 weeks ago, I had a dream where I observed the visuals created by a  woman neighbor whom I knew was lucid dreaming.   I told myself "she is creating her dream reality from her own mind." 

In another dream not too much later, my mother was commenting on some DC, and told me, "he is a lucid dreamer."

Doh!

----------


## Silverlight

I had my longest non lucid dream today morning after I slept an hour  more than usual. 
It was quite disturbing in some parts. For instance, during the dream I murdered an old woman..

It was filled with stupid stuff  as well.


1) Khaled El sawy (An egyptian actor famous for being a cop in almost all of his roles) was the detective investigating my case.

2) My mother in the dream was just another Egyptian actress.
Oh and the woman i killed was an actress too!

3) In one part of the dream, the detective chased me into a dungeon. I came up with a very intelligent plan, which was to die to one of the huge spiders that were lurking in the dungeon, so that I would re spawn at home -_-. and it worked!  ::shock:: 

Although  these were all stupid and could probably cause a more experienced member to become lucid. They're pretty normal for me to miss!

The most stupid part of the dream, or rather ironic was near the end of it.

Where I was extremely exhausted from running away, that I started crying wishing that this was just a nightmare, and that I could just close my eyes and everything would end. I didn't try to wake up though because I thought to my self. 
_" Don't be silly, nothing strange has happened so far so this must be real!  "_  :Oops: 

_And I continued with the dream.._

----------


## ProudasaPeacock

The other night I had a dream I was a Shared Lucid Dreaming Camp in front of my old house by the country. They said that everyone there, including me, was lucid, and I believed them.
A little later I accused them of being DCs, and tried to fall asleep so I could wake up in the real world.
It was only when I woke up I discovered I didn't gain lucidity through the whole thing  ::doh::

----------


## Amiana

I'm at a computer looking at a movie database site and type lucid dreaming into the search box. I'm immediately transported into a fantastical backyard scene with multicolored trees. I figure that this happened because the search only returned one result so it immediately took me into the movie. I walk over to a picnic table, sit down and ponder how in 10 years I'll more fully understand the meaning of the movie.

Earlier in the night in a different dream, my friend had a chihuahua named LaBerge.  :smiley:

----------


## Astaroth

A friend of mine asked me 'Are we dreaming?' and during five minutes I explained her why we were not dreaming.  :Bang head:

----------


## CNGB

"Hmm . . . you know, I think that this might just be a dream. I remember that one popular RC is to do simple math problem. Okay, I'll try that one: two plus two equals six. Yep, definitely not a dream. Oh, hi there, Mr. bin Laden!"

----------


## bemistaken

> "Hmm . . . you know, I think that this might just be a dream. I remember that one popular RC is to do simple math problem. Okay, I'll try that one: two plus two equals six. Yep, definitely not a dream. Oh, hi there, Mr. bin Laden!"



CNGB,

OMG, I laughed at this so hard I started crying  :Big laugh:

----------


## CNGB

> CNGB,
> 
> OMG, I laughed at this so hard I started crying



I was laughing while writing it, so I'm glad other people thought it was funny!  ::D:

----------


## mack3h

A few days ago  a friend told me that i was dreaming, and i said right out what i wanted to do. Then i woke up

----------


## Amiana

I'm on a roll this week with missing obvious cues:

At a psychic's, but I'm behind bulletproof glass and have to type my question. I say I'm a lucid dreamer but haven't had much success lately and ask for help. She sends me a magic spell that I'm supposed to read out loud, then charges me $4. I ask a secretary for a printout instead because I don't feel comfortable casting spells in public  ::roll::

----------


## Amiana

I'm on a roll this week with missing obvious cues:

At a psychic's, but I'm behind bulletproof glass and have to type my question. I say I'm a lucid dreamer but haven't had much success lately and ask for help. She sends me a magic spell that I'm supposed to read out loud, then charges me $4. I ask a secretary for a printout instead because I don't feel comfortable casting spells in public  ::roll::

----------


## lsddream

There was one time I was breathing underwater in a dream. I have no idea how I did not become lucid. 
lol

----------


## Superadam051

I was dreaming and I can't remember what I was doing but I did a RC check and saw that I was dreaming, but the thing is, I couldn't care less apparently so the words were just registering as empty. Even though I repeatedly told myself "cool, this is a dream" I didn't actually realize what I was saying meant so I didn't have a LD

----------


## LucasPotter

In my dream, I was trying to find a book called "What We're Thinking About When We're Dreaming"...  ::|:

----------


## Signet

> Earlier in the night in a different dream, my friend had a chihuahua named LaBerge.



I _almost_ did a spit-take all over my laptop when I read that.

----------


## Astaroth

I had a dream last night in which someone told me that I was dreaming, and my answer was 'Oh, yeah, fine'.  :Eek:

----------


## Saizaphod

I visited Dream views in my high-school and didn't care to make a reality check so that was it, no lucidity.

----------


## bemistaken

PLEASE PAY ATTENTION TO THE NAME OF YOUR DREAM CHARACTERS!!! 

Last night I ask my DC what was his name. *He stated, "My name is Brandon...Brandon Boss...and yours?" I thought to myself, "Boss? Who the hell do he think he is? What an arrogant asshole! He doesn't deserve to know my damn name!"*  Then I sashayed my fine ass away from him so he could see what he was going to miss by trying to get smart with me...I'll show him damn it!  

WTF!!!!!  :Bang head:

----------


## Lancell

Hey can I post a repeated stupid way of being lucid and coming out of it? Going to do it anyways:

I heard on a forum and another place that if you open a window and jump out you can fly, well I have jumped out 5 windows so far and every time I fall out and upon hitting the ground (while very afraid it will hurt) I always continuing trough the ground and kind of hovering, then waking up. Even tough I know this will happen, I still continue to jump out windows, kind of wish I never heard of this way of ''flying''  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> Hey can I post a repeated stupid way of being lucid and coming out of it? Going to do it anyways:
> 
> I heard on a forum and another place that if you open a window and jump out you can fly, well I have jumped out 5 windows so far and every time I fall out and upon hitting the ground (while very afraid it will hurt) I always continuing trough the ground and kind of hovering, then waking up. Even tough I know this will happen, I still continue to jump out windows, kind of wish I never heard of this way of ''flying''



Yeah it's much better to *fly* out the window or levitate first at least to get the anti-grav thing going  :smiley: .

----------


## CosmicVision

A few nights ago, I dreamed I was in a dream analysis class at school, taught by my real-life physics teacher. The teacher gave the class an assignment. We had to choose a dream we had recently and write a paper explaining it's interpretation. I chose to write about a dream I had earlier that night.

----------


## BarefootDreamer

Last night I went to take a photo of a group of friends but couldn't find my camera, so I held my hands up like I was holding a camera, moved my finger and said 'click'.

----------


## BarefootDreamer

Last month, I was on a ship, and the staff were arriving by floating down out of the sky. I thought wtf? and went to have a closer look. I then saw that most of the staff were using hoverboards (!) to come down from a craft floating in the sky, and it was just the ones who couldn't ride them that were floating. So that was okay. All explained there!

----------


## Astaroth

I just asked a friend of mine if he ever tried to lucid dream.

----------


## FryingMan

After waiting for the buses to pass coming down the hill so we can cross the street, two locomotives come barreling down the hill, they don't make the turn and start plowing through houses.   One come skidding towards us and I think I'll have to use my TK ability to stop it if it doesn't stop soon.   Another goes flying over our heads and lands on the neighbor's house entirely crushing it.  I think our house is safe but it's been blasted away by a tornado.   Ho hum, just a normal day in the neighborhood, nothing strange here, move along...

----------


## Superipod10

One time a few days ago, I was dreaming about this huge show in front of my town's library facing the lake. I was sitting with my family, and went to go sit down, and my chair was turned backwards, and picked it up and it was weightless! I remember thinking, that's strange, why is this so light? I kept thinking something was strange, and I was so close to figuring out it was a dream, something in the back of my mind kept saying, something was wrong. I was SO close! First truly lucid dream, in my finger tips, gone!  :Bang head:

----------


## FryingMan

DOUBLE dreamsign fail!   I was on the deck of my parents house (MAJOR DS, almost every single night I have a dream where I'm at or around my parents' house, I now do daily MILD reps about 'next time I'm around my parent's house, I remember to recognize that I'm dreaming') *journaling a dream from earlier in the night (!!) into the voice recorder app of my phone* !!.   Argh!!!!!!

----------


## Superipod10

Last night I remember, I was talking to old friends, and I remember thinking I needed to write down the old friends was one of my dream keys, in the dream!!!

----------


## Lancell

Well I actually have a real one also. I was in sleep paralysis and since 90% of my LD's are from SP I got out of this in a very stupid way. I was aware that my sisters boyfriend was in the house visiting, and while I was in SP I thought I saw and heard him looking at me, as I don't even know how I look like in my SP I didn't want to seem weird to him so I woke myself up, and then he was gone (well he was never there). I always assume that my brain doesn't want me to be in SP and it finds new creative ways to get me out of it, as I gain more control of it, but maybe that's just my paranoia  ::lol::

----------


## Box77

"Wait a minute!! Is it a dream? The tattoo is there, it looks weird but it's because of the bad illumination of this unfamiliar passage... I better hurry up to finish this work... Where the f*ck did my kid go?... There you are! Hurry up, we're late!!!"

Dreamsign: I'm in a hurry.
Stupidity sign: I let myself go in a rush.

----------


## StephL

> Don't be sad, that's really cool! You were totally on the edge of WILD. Those sensations you felt: tingly, falling, the rush, they're all landmarks to help you get there. The only thing now is how to use those sensations. For example, I get vibrations all over my body, mainly face head and hands (like your tingles and rush perhaps, a little different for everybody).. the main thing at that point is to remain calm, and let those sensations do the work for you, for a few moments. I'll wait a few relaxed seconds, focusing on the sensations, and letting them devour my whole body without dissipating. Then I'll either "open my dream eyes", or try to imagine a scene unfold in front of my eyelids. In the latter version, it's almost like my eyelids become transparent, and I can see my room, and I can get up and start my LD, and I never lost awareness from awake to this lucid dream.
> 
> I'd like to direct you to a thread that talks in depth about all the different sensations that a dreamer experiences while going through all the various possible WILD phases: *http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...ntry-wild.html*. WORTH THE READ.
> 
> 
> Anyway, back on topic: I had the teeth-falling-out-dream AGAIN last night. For me it's never a tooth here and there, rather HUGE chunks. Like impossibly large clumps of teeth that are all connected, and couldn't possibly have ever fit in my mouth. I have several dreams like this every year and I should really be getting over this by now :/



Yeah - it was exactly so on my first WILD try - vibrations from my head and hands spreading out everywhere, and then I saw something not on the back of my eyelids, but like a meter behind them - theoretically hovering in my completely dark seeming room - an electric blue mandala - but I thought, it was too early to do something...
gaah.gif

Next time I try to shake or rock out of my body or open my dream eyes or something..

But the next two tries got me nowhere in the sense of HI/HH - and so I again thought, it would be too early and maybe it also was not.
The last highly probably went wrong also for - at least partly - the reason, that I thought a bit of Melatonin would be a good idea, being quite awake.
Now I know, it leads to NREM... ::roll:: 

On top of that - I had my last dream reappear but kept thinking about it - like analysing it and changing little things from a perspective like an author editing - should have been an exit, too.
It was sort of a false staying awake - I thought I was awake all that time - but later I woke up from it!

Do you recommend to go ahead and try to do something with the dream-body then - and not be afraid to bust it by doing so?





> Congrats op! I love reading this thread.



Me too!
I hope it might even help reading and posting in it - even while I have posted about all these things before somewhere else!?

I have tons of dreamsigns appearing in almost all my dreams - and not alerting me - and tons of bizarre and absurd stuff happening too in my non-lucids.
Seems when I do get lucid - like only twice lately - it does not come from such things.
It just comes out of myself..

----------


## Harklin

So last night in my dream I was entering a concert and I just started dancing with this girl, normally I am really shy so I thought to myself this can't be real I must he dreaming. I continued think that "hey I should become lucid, naw ill do it later" then just went along dancing. That would have been my first lucid! Darn! :\

----------


## bemistaken

My foot was stuck in an elevator and as the door closed on my foot, I tried to pry it out but I couldn't. The elevator started going up and that's when my foot just 'popped off.' I though to myself, "Good...I'm glad that my foot is gone...now that I'm out of that jam I can get back to doing whatever I was doing!   :Big laugh:

----------


## FryingMan

I missed like 5 major signs all in one dream:
+ I was in my old house where I don't live any more
+  with my family as of about 12 years ago (children small)
+ played with my dog who died 5 years ago
+ I cried in the dream because I knew he was dead 
+ When I petted him he purred like a cat, and I "remembered" that he could do that (he couldn't not of course)

----------


## bemistaken

I stepped outside and it was raining wolves...yes, I said it was raining wolves.  _And_, not just any wolves, but mama wolves carrying their baby wolves underneath them like kangaroos carry their babies.  I thought to myself, _"I better get back inside, I don't want to get wolves on me."_

----------


## FryingMan

Fragment: A man hosting a show about lucid dreaming, "Be Who You Want To Be!"

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I wasn't really into LDing at the time, but I did have one dream where I had the whole Peanut gallery in my car trunk.

I wish I could be given a second chance.

----------


## bemistaken

I was invited to a very fancy party and I needed to dress formally...I didn't have a nice dress so I went to a store to get one.  In the dressing room  I was trying on all of these fancy dresses and every time I looked into the mirror, the image would change into somebody else.  Each time I would try on a different dress and look in the mirror the image would go from a woman to a man.  I thought to myself, "I must be dreaming" and I walked away from the mirror.  WTF???!!!  :Mad: 

_Sigh_...I'm really getting tired of posting in this forum.

----------


## xjonnyxminerx

I get the same thing. I looked in the mirror and I was dressed like someone from the hunger games. I thought it was funny and continued dreaming.

----------


## CeleryMaster

Once I was with my internet friends I have never met in person, and they were at my school. We stole the almighty hotdog from the chocolate temple and got put in jail. A talking pokemon said that if we weren't in jail we would have been captured by the pancake gods and made their delicious slaves. I thought that all of this was completely normal.

Another time I was shot in the head and the only thing I thought was "Crap. I had better get a bandage."

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Clearly, your subconscious knew that it was completely irrational for a hotdog to belong in a chocolate temple, and stealing it was the logical solution. No way to get lucid from that.

----------


## FryingMan

I'm involved in a particular dream scene, just following along in typical zombie-like ND fashion.   All of a sudden, I start feeling light on my feet.   Sort of like beginning to faint.   This happens a few times and I wonder what's going on.   Then I am pulled very quickly up into the air.    I think "whoa, is it possible to WILD in the middle of a dream?!" because it feels like a transition into a different dream!   It then transitions into an awesome flying dream where I'm conscious that I'm exercising flying control (it's not a natural built-in ability like in other flying dreams).  The whole thing felt almost lucid while flying, I even consulted a disembodied "guide" on how to fly vertically since I had trouble doing that.    One of my most memorable and vivid flying dreams yet even while ND.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I was stressing about a doc appointment in a nonlucid. So we're headed to the clinic, and the receptionist calls be just before when I believe that I will be having a 10am appointment. She asks me "We decided to call you to see if you would like to make an appointment today." I said, "Um yeah, called yesterday, made it for 10am today." She said, "Well ,we didn't know." I asked "Well, if you didn't know, then how come you knew to call me and ask me AT the time of the scheduled appointment? Plus you have my new number that I gave yesterday at the time of making the appointment, so..." Then I forget what she said to that, but then she asked me, "Well, the doctor can only check one side. So which side would you like?" Me: "  ::|:  Which side of what?" Then I remember me and her arguing about this, because it made no logical sense "Which side," but she was sticking to her guns. So I said to her "You know, probably my laryngitis is preventing you from understanding my questions," so I handed the phone to my bf, hoping for better. He gave the phone back to me and said "Yeah, which side?"

I grabbed the phone and yelled "MA'AM, WE'LL GO WITH THE LEFT SIDE. SEE YOU AT 10???!!!????!!!"

"Ok  :smiley:  "

I woke up soooooooooooooo mad lol. If only I had gotten lucid from that, I would have made her eat my phone.

----------


## ImmaLDer

Hello!  ::D:  Recently, I've been attempting to have lucid dreams (no success yet, but I think I'm getting there... ish.)
Well, last night I had a dream I was in school again. I got my schedule and looked at it. There was a bunch of stuff, but what my dreamself saw immediately was...

5. Consciousness
_(In this exact font and size.)_


It was bigger than the others, but you know what my dreamself thought?
".... Consciousness...?"
Then continued on his (my) merry way. That got me so mad when I woke up this morning because I didn't use it as a LD Trigger.  ::roll::  I do find it kinda funny though.

What are some *obvious LD Triggers/Dream Signs that your dreamself overlooked*?  :Cheeky:

----------


## PalmDreamer

I once had a dream where a dream character told me I was dreaming, then said "Ok, if I'm dreaming I can do whatever I want" then I did whatever my unconscious wanted (as in I didn't become lucid but my dreamself was acting as if it was a dream).

----------


## BlairBros

One time I had a dream where I was giving a presentation to my school about lucid dreaming, I was explaining what they are and how to get them and stuff like that. I even demonstrated several reality checks, but you know what, I didn't get lucid. I was mad at first to, but now I just find it funny that I didn't realize anything was up. Don't worry about it, you will get there eventually, just keep on questioning your surrounding and do RC's and RRC's

----------


## Astaroth

I was talking with someone about shared dreaming and lucid dreaming  :Eek:

----------


## Amiana

I'm so excited to try out a new toy, it's an astral projection machine! I dial in 10 minutes on the timer, watch a hypnotic light switch on and off... I feel drunk, then weightless... and then I'm floating! I fly around the room, ecstatic, yelling "THIS IS AWESOME! It's like a lucid dream, but I don't have to be asleep for this!!" 

 ::roll:: 

I'll show you, stupid machine, I don't need you.  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

Man this is a wicked tough dry spell.   Let me count the ways just last night:

+ I'm playing with a toy light-saber, I think this would be a great tool to help incubate a lucid dream about having a light-saber.

+ DC tells me I have chapped lips.   I notice then smacking them together that they feel a bit puffy.  I look in a mirror and see I have like 4 hair-roller-sponges pressed together instead of lips.   "Yeah, they're pretty chapped" I say........!!!!!!!!!

+ We're driving by a supermarket then all of a sudden we're parking our car inside a small office.  I'm embarrassed by this.   The car is all of a sudden the size of a child's toy push car.  I start pushing the car (which is still really heavy) around, to get it out of the office, all the while telling the office workers how my first car was really small and I like really small cars.

----------


## LouaiB

last night, I dreamed of riding a giant robot, Pacific Rim style, and fought those little red robots-they where very tough . The really weird(but was totally amazing) is that the whole dream was in camera angles, like watching a movie. I wasn't a part, but felt like the giant robot, just a spectator. But I tell you, it was an amazingmovie, I even thought "oh no, what about the people in the buildings?!", but not any of the giant robots and all lol ::lol:: .

----------


## SinisterDezz

There was a good one right when I started lucid dreaming a few years ago, or at least practicing lucid dreaming. Lucidity was written everywhere, literally. I'm not typing figuratively. It was all over the damn place. I woke up and just banged my head against the wall a couple of times, probably in attempt to knock myself out so I can redeem myself, but to no avail.

----------


## StephL

Some days back, I had been concentrating on recognizing a dream-sign - our old house - if it shows up - then I´m dreaming.
It is ripped down in real life - and it used to be at the other end of Germany, too.
I was always sad about it being gone.
So next dream - I stand in front of that house - and think, *whoa - it looks soo real - thank the heavens - I am not only dreaming of it again*.
Looking at the fine-grained texture of the outside wall - didn´t come to my mind to for example look at my hands instead.. ::roll::

----------


## Maxis

> Some days back, I had been concentrating on recognizing a dream-sign - our old house - if it shows up - then I´m dreaming.
> It is ripped down in real life - and it used to be at the other end of Germany, too.
> I was always sad about it being gone.
> So next dream - I stand in front of that house - and think, *whoa - it looks soo real - thank the heavens - I am not only dreaming of it again*.
> Looking at the fine-grained texture of the outside wall - didn´t come to my mind to for example look at my hands instead..



A sort of similar problem I've been having: I transferred to doing virtual school this schoolyear and ever since Summer break started I've been constantly having dreams about transferring back or being in public school (not really sure what it means). I keep telling myself that I'll do a reality check whenever I'm in school but I never think about it when I dream about it--I think I've _actually_ transferred back to public school.

Usually with dreamsigns I learn to RC when I see them because I see them in waking life and form the habit then--but I never see school, because I don't go to it, so I'm trying to think of a workaround.

----------


## FryingMan

> Some days back, I had been concentrating on recognizing a dream-sign - our old house - if it shows up - then I´m dreaming.
> It is ripped down in real life - and it used to be at the other end of Germany, too.
> I was always sad about it being gone.
> So next dream - I stand in front of that house - and think, *whoa - it looks soo real - thank the heavens - I am not only dreaming of it again*.
> Looking at the fine-grained texture of the outside wall - didn´t come to my mind to for example look at my hands instead..



Appearing in and around my childhood home is my #1 dreamsign.   I vigorously incorporated this into visualizations/mantras last month and got a handful of lucids.  I need to keep it up.    It annoys me every time I appear there and don't get lucid, because I live very far away from it and almost never go there now.

----------


## Smashem

I dreamt I got so drunk at a party I was really spazzing on the floor instead of being where I thought I was literally thinking it is all a dream without actually thinking the entire thing was one

----------


## Smashem

Once I checked DV and i looked over something that said what if this is all a dream. I skip over these usually but I looked around and commented on how its not a dream because everything shined perfectly in this pitch black environment

----------


## InfernoCem

Once, I was actually lucid and it felt so real, I said to myself; 'let's go lucid now'
And bang, I woke up.
LDception

----------


## Purplid

I had a dream about meeting my crush. I didn't know what her voice was like in real life, so I thought "Sweet! Now that I've actually heard her voice, I'll be able to put it in my lucid dreams!" and I didn't bother doing a reality check. The really weird thing, though, is that once I actually did meet her in real life, her voice was very, very similar, if not exactly like it was in the dream.

----------


## Leo96

Saw a third of my house missing, like cut off and asked my dad what the fuck was going on, to which he replied "One third of the house is missing" (Like.. no shit)
Didn't suspect a thing

----------


## wouterjongeneel

Last night I dreamed I was in Spain. I walked down a street and was looking at some dark blue rainclouds. A streetsign caught my eye, saying "Lucid Dream Avn". I thought it was odd, but I never came to realize I was dreaming. Damnit brains  :Sad:

----------


## Leo96

> Last night I dreamed I was in Spain. I walked down a street and was looking at some dark blue rainclouds. A streetsign caught my eye, saying "Lucid Dream Avn". I thought it was odd, but I never came to realize I was dreaming. Damnit brains



That's really good though! That means your getting more and more aware, the idea of lucid dreaming is now growing in your subconscious and with time it will improve and seeing signs like that will make it a breeze for you to become lucid :3. I was actually really excited when something like that happened to me, it's progress!

----------


## INess

In the toilet.I peeing but my pee went upward and still i felt that pee is "normal".  ::lol::

----------


## TheThinker

I said "This is too realistic to be a dream." ...

A few times I've talked about LDing with dream characters...

Missed dreamsigns.

I just remembered all those dreams where I needed to pee and then crazy things happened. An asian guy was attacking me with a squirt gun while at a urinal, filthy pipes were too close to urinals, a gang entered the bathroom, strangely designed toilets, etc.

----------


## FryingMan

(middle of the night waking, dozing off while doing recall before voice recording), I dream hitting the button on my voice recorder app to record my recall, I realize this is not reality and wake myself up to record....doh!

----------


## Intrepidity

> (middle of the night waking, dozing off while doing recall before voice recording), I dream hitting the button on my voice recorder app to record my recall, I realize this is not reality and wake myself up to record....doh!



*Face Palm* That is really unfortunate.

This is before I knew about lucid dreaming, but I crashed my car into a fence completely destroying the front end. I told myself not to panic because I was dreaming and just mindlessly walked away.

----------


## Schmaven

I was in my garage, levitating glass bottles when I thought, "Maybe I'm dreaming" but them my mom opened the door and told me to be careful not to break any of the bottles.  I concluded I must be awake....

----------


## FryingMan

One of those multiple facepalm dreams:

+ staring up at a 30-foot tall wooden wardrobe.  "Man that's big".   D'oh!

+ riding in an open-topped car and noticing the swirling mist of a ghost following and thinking "oh crap a ghost".    D'oh!

+ banishing said ghost when it materializes on the seat of the car next to me as a middle aged woman by making the sign of the cross on it and putting a cross on its forehead and saying "get out of here!"  D'oh!

+ walking around in the ghost's son's house who bought it with the $40,000 he got from selling the dead mother's Olympic bronze medal in swimming (from 1976 or 1934).   D'oh!

+ looking in to the cavernous "living room" which is a swimming pool (the mother after all was an Olympic swimmer!) and seeing a cat in a cat swimming suit doing the backstroke.   All I can think to do is look at the cat suit.   D'oh!

+ walking to the end of the room and watching 3 men doing office work in an alcove (one is Will Ferrell) where all the office equipment is under the level of the water, and thinking "it must be hard to do office work with paper under water".   A voice answers "it takes a hard man to do a hard job."   D'oh!

----------


## Machine1k

I had a dream recently where I was losing the dream, I suppose about to wake up.. mind you I am totally just normal dreaming, but for some reason my dream self knew I was about to wake up so I rubbed my hand together to make the dream more vivid.  Which worked!!  and it prolonged the dream.  It was awesome to get a clearer vision of the dream after doing this totally in dream mode!  After I woke up I was kicking myself for not becoming lucid and recognizing I was dreaming  ::?:

----------


## kilham

Recently I was dreaming that some people where chasing me because they wanted to interrogate and torture me. I was hiding and trying to call a friend, but I couldn't dial the numbers correctly (which is one of my dream signs) ... so by the 3rd or 4th attempt I recognized the oddity and thought "this must be a dream!! (looking at my trembling image in a mirror*) yeahh it's a dream, but the fear it's so f#$%&* real!!" and instead of flying away or something like that I lost lucidity because of the fear and fell into the dream again  :Bang head:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

The other night I had a dream where I was in another person's dream, chasing them around and trying to convince them that they were dreaming. I didn't realize that I was the one dreaming until I woke up. Then I /facepalm'd

----------


## DragonSword

Yes it is. I've nearly had two lucid dreams this past January. I had a lot of free time because of an Injury, so I decided why not practice Lucid Dreaming? I realized that I was dreaming, but once I became too excited and then the other time it was the alarm clock. One of the times I realized that I should be sleeping of all things! Everything got so vivid but then I woke up each time. My sister can do it on average twice a months and she always remembers her dreams. I'm still trying to figure out what I am doing wrong.

----------


## LucasPotter

I've had this happen to me twice in the past couple months or so.

First: I have an app that beeps randomly, making me do a reality check. I showed it to my cousin. In my dream, he had gotten the app and it was beeping. I got mad at him and told him to turn it off. He told me I shouldn't be mad at him since I was the one who had told him about it, and then he proceeded to count his fingers. I looked at my hands for a second, then was like "duh, this is not a dream, now turn it off!"  ::|: 

Second: in my dream, I was checking Dream Views.  ::|:  And the forum was a Word document.  ::|:

----------


## TwitchLucidity

I did every reality check their was, did not work.

So I summoned my subconscious, worked...

but still did not become lucid. .-.

----------


## StephL

It happened again.
Sunbathing with my mother on the balcony of the house, she sold and which is ripped down.
I turn to her and said - you know - for a while I have only dreamt of this house a whole lot. But since we are _really here_, and all the time (I dream of it a lot) - how can that be?

She said - yeah - she sold the ground, and didn't tell me, that it would still stand - behind the two big apartment houses, I had seen, when I had been coming here to look.
Somehow I was sceptic, because we didn't own that much ground and there was a hill in it - but I thought - ah - that's the earth from where they built the new ones.
And then of course I got into a tirade how maximally unfair this would have been of my mother, to for years have this secret, and I can only dream of it.
While she sunbaths etc. 

But it was muuch closer than just dreaming of it! Mantraing on it starts to work maybe?

----------


## ParadoxOwl

My dream last night where I turned into a stick man made of bronze...YEP SEEMS NORMAL!

----------


## Coheed

Some of my experiences:

I once dreamt I would sit on a couch and slowly nap away. Soon after I found myself at a different place and my dreamself noticed it. My dreamself then wants to do RCs but since other people were in the same room he didn't do it because he didn't want to seem weird to them...


Another time I dreamt I would lie on my bed. Again I was tired and about to nap away. Suddenly my friends dog came walking in, jumped on my bed and laid down. I thought it was weird since my friend doesn't live near me and his dog never was at my home before. I thought about doing an RC but decided to not do it...
A month later I had another dream that started with me waking up early in the morning. Again I see that same dog entering my room and jumping on my bed. I actually asked myself if I'm dreaming since this whole situation seemed very familiar but I never did an RC or became lucid in this dream.


Another one that still baffles me was a dream in which I was married and me and my wife were going to bed, chatting with each other. Among other things we actually talked about the fact that this is a dream we are in and that we will probably never wake up from it. The whole dream actually had a very melancholic and sad feel to it. But why the hell didn't I do an RC?


Another dream which has the title "The lucid dreaming stranger" in my DreamJournal was about some guy invading a lunch I had with someone and starting to talk about lucid dreaming and that he had problems becoming lucid recently.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ This is why I do RCs whether there are people around or not!   Just scratching my nose, nothing to see here (do nosepinch).   You can also do glottal-stop (no hands) RCs, same thing, close off your throat with the muscles in your neck and you can't breathe.

And I think this one from last night for me is close to winning for this thread:

I'm flying/floating down a street, and I'm warping a spot of the ground/pavement with my mind into the shape of a perfect hemisphere about a meter in diameter which is floating along with me a few meters to my left and a bit ahead. 

And I'm thinking: "It's too bad this isn't enough to get me lucid"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAUUUGHGH!!

----------


## JohnMayLives

Last night i had two amazingly beautiful girlfriends who followed me around and i was complimenting them collectively by saying "Ya'll are the girls of my dreams!"... But that wasnt enough for me to go Lucid i guess

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Last night I teleported between locations while non-lucid and then went to a bathroom to go pee. The pee came out like I had a fire hose down there and the force of it shot me up against a wall. I was dancing around trying to get it under control but the force was too much and it just went everywhere. I still didn't realize it was a dream, so I started to clean it up....with kitty litter.

----------


## LucasPotter

Last night... oh, last night, where do I even begin?

First, people were trying to break into my house (which was not my house), so I fake shot them... which means that I raised my hand, shouted "BANG BANG" and expected them to die. They just kept walking towards me and I thought "I hate it when I can't shoot people in my dreams!"

Second, I was looking through the window and there was a huge storm outside. I said to whoever was next to me: "my dreams have the best storms, don't you think?"

Third, I was pissed off about something and I was outside at this big field. I decided that the only way to solve my problem would be to create a tornado. The tornado appeared a bit far from me, but then it came towards my direction. I thought "crap, it's going to get me!" followed by "oh, never mind, tornadoes never hurt me in dreams, this might be fun!"

Finally, I sat down, grabbed a pen and a piece of paper and told myself: "time to make a list of things I want to do next time I'm lucid!"

...so close.

----------


## lucid555

Well maybe it's not the stupidest way, but last night I had a really, really long dream. I usually have very unrealistic/stupid dreams, but usually I don't realise ( So I am doing reality check technique)or I don't even have an idea that I'm dreaming. However, yesterday's dream was more realistic. in dream I got a thought in my mind for a second, "Oh it would be funny if I am dreaming". As you see I was sure I wasn't dreaming. I don't know what happened then, dream continued but I didn't reality check unfortunately

----------


## Gunpo

i remember feeling and looking at my hands to make sure i wasnt dreaming, but i was the whole time!

----------


## astraeaa

I've yet to have a lucid dream. Or if I have I don't remember. It's so frustrating!

Anyway I was having a completely normal dream. I was in the parking lot at the high school I went to and saw a lady walking two white dogs. For some reason I was like "hey I must be dreaming!" but I didn't become aware at all.

----------


## Wasatch

A year ago, I had a dream in which I wondered how it was possible for me to keep popping in and out of different scenes without any recollection of how I got there. Finally I told another person, "Maybe someone is actually dreaming all of this and we don't really exist."

----------


## Fuz

A while ago I had a dream that I was discussing lucid dreaming with my friends at my school... And they didn't even go to my school! So close...

----------


## FryingMan

I'm lying in bed, trying to get to sleep all juiced up on galantamine and choline (for real).   Then a dream starts to form before my eyes, and I coax it on, "yes, good, solidify, that's right..more, more" and anticipate entering the dream.   The image is of a tall pole outdoors at a strip-mall with several store signs on it, I'm focusing on the signs.  Then I "realize" this isn't a dream, it's just the view from my bed (in a parking lot in a strip-mall!), because you see, there's the KFC across the street, and a guy will come out from that door, there he is....(dream continues non-lucidly)...

DOH!

Full DJ entry:

galantamine-experience-lucid-fake-out-55688/

----------


## Sojatofu

During my RCs I usually check the time and compare different watches (wall clock, laptop, mobile phone,...). Last night I had the following dream:

I was at a party and everyone was asleep. I was still awake and found a girl lying on the floor who was pretty drunk. I checked my wrist watch (I normally never wear one) and saw that it was around 3am. It was also dark outside. Just moments after that incident a friend of mine arrived. I asked him why he arrived that late and he said that it's already morning. I checked a clock on the wall which showed about 5:45 am. Instead of realizing that I'm dreaming, I just concluded that my wrist watch must be wrong  ::doh::

----------


## LucidNightmares

When I first started doing RC's I used taking off my glasses as my go to. The dream I had literally that same night, I never even started with my glasses on, which in itself should have been a big tell. Just a big "nah fuck you" from the dream world.

----------


## Issac

i had a false awaking after trying WILD and then i pintch my nose to check if i can breath and i was able to. and stil i didin't knew that im dreaming and was unaware.

----------


## Tygar

I have missed more ridiculously obvious dreams signs that I couldn't even count them all.  But, the worst is the few occasions where I actually did a reality check, the check showed that I was dreaming, and yet I still didn't believe it.   ::doh::

----------


## esperetta

The other night I dreamed that I had a lucid dream: I am sitting in a waiting room waiting to be called in for an interview. I suspect that I've dozed off and look at the wall clock. None of the numbers are in the right place, so I determine that I really have fallen asleep. I will myself to wake up and rush off to my interview. Then, I wake up for real.  ::roll::

----------


## Jacen

Was having fun with Telekinesis in the dream and didn't even bother doing a Reality Check

----------


## Wasatch

In last night's dream, I was running around with Booth and Dr. Saroyan from the show Bones.  We found a card that said "LUCID DREAMING" and Booth asked what that was all about.  But I was having too much fun to think about it or explain. -_-

----------


## Tygar

> We found a card that said "LUCID DREAMING"



I don't think I've ever seen or heard any reference to lucid dreaming or dreams in any dreams i can remember.

----------


## Smashem

after thinking about what I will do in my next lucid, it took me ten minutes to actually start having one

----------


## AirRick101

The same way that we sometimes look at the time, look away, look at the time again, and still not know what time it is...I often have reality checked several times in a row without becoming lucid, lol

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> The same way that we sometimes look at the time, look away, look at the time again, and still not know what time it is...I often have reality checked several times in a row without becoming lucid, lol



Wow, hey AirRick! Long time man

----------


## AirRick101

> Wow, hey AirRick! Long time man



Yeah, long time!  I've just started putting some time back into lucid dreaming, and thought I'd start posting again.  You're the first familiar face to welcome me back  :smiley:  How've you been, Ophelia?

----------


## SinisterDezz

I had a dream about a month ago where I looked down to find myself looking at a hand with 5 fingers and a hand with 6.

I panicked and decided that the only rational thing to do was to chop it off.

Derp.

----------


## FryingMan

3 nights ago, got lucid due to shock of invaders in home (it took dreamsign piled on top of dreamsign to finally get lucid there, and it was close).

2 nights go, surprised by a strange woman in my "apartment," sleeping brain rationalized it as "she's the building maintenance woman."  She has restored the phone service and fixed some pipes. 

More in that dream (some real hum-dingers):

+ the kitchen electric stove burners burn pure white color, I say "I prefer the kind that burn red."   The stove has huge control dials that don't work.

+ Apparently some more people lived in this apartment!   There's a guy in a back room playing chromatic scales in an electronic keyboard and I have a chat with him about the fingering patterns for chromatic scales. 

+ Hey there's yet another family who lives in yet another back room of this apartment!   Nice Hispanic family, their rooms it turns out are really large and quite elegant.   They have a view of a large "Cutty Shark[sic]" model ship floating in an amber pond (which must be whiskey I think IWL), and oh hey they have a view of the bay also out that window.    But they have to use external doors to make their way through to other parts of the apartment.

cuttysark_1.jpg

+ The Hispanic man is then practicing with his home grappling hook kit!  He throws the hook through a whole in the base, the hook expands, then he tries to pull the base over.   But he doesn't get the hook set high enough.  I think it's pretty hard to get it in the right place.

----------


## MisakaMikoto

Some time ago i had dream in which i tried to get into lucid dream so i've been trying to get WILD to work  :Sad:

----------


## FryingMan

LD ended by my "alarm" going off and me "waking up."   But it wasn't my ringtone.    And my wife and I were captives.   And there was an Orc guard in the room with a sword.

----------


## lucid555

Yesterday night I woke up and began trying to perform WILD. But I couldn't fall asleep for really long. In the morning I realised that I was already in a dream when I wasn't falling asleep. (Waking up wasn't a dream though)

----------


## FryingMan

I couldn't hear what the clerk at the counter was saying because I realized there was a city street running through the store with cars zipping by in between me and the counter.

----------


## lucid555

I can't believe I didn't become lucid!  ::D:  I performed a reality check and I had 6 fingers on one hand (5 on the other). And I thought "Oh I am dreaming", but then my mind changed. "Oh, I must be hallutinating or can't see very well?" and I continued staring and counting them, but I still had 6 fingers. And while nose punching I couldn't breath. But one reality check was enough and can't still believe I missed it  :smiley:

----------


## killertwinkie6

I walked into my school, and first thing met several people who have moved away. This didn't phase me, and I continued on into the school. Every single locker was a different shape and color, and in different locations. When I opened my locker, I put in the wrong combination (I even told the person next to me!) and it still opened.  :Picard face palm:

----------


## FryingMan

nap dream: I'm flying down from outside my childhood home (#1 dreamsign) to the city below
later nap dream, talking to a DC: "I had a flying dream!   It was awesome, I was outside my old home, I saw that some buildings in the distance were all dark, I missed the dream sign, etc..."

----------


## Eldan

I tried to WILD and when I was about to enter a dream scene I hear a demonic voice in my head Laughing in an evil way and I get scared and I jump up from my bed.  After that I relaxed a bit and went back to sleep in hopes of getting lucid in a dream and I do that was like 6 months back when I first started lucid dreaming.

----------


## mitten1997

yesterday i had a dream where i tried to convince a girl something and i did so by telling her it's only a dream and even changed the quality of the dream to a brighter and clearer one and i will never forgive myself

----------


## AlanZ

There's so many that I could go on indefinitely; almost every time I dream I miss a chance at becoming lucid. Some of the most absurd things imaginable can be taking place in a dream and I'll find a way to explain it away. The only exception is when I'll spontaneously question and become lucid. This is why I hate DILD, I'm not good at it and RC's are almost useless for me.

----------


## Phantox

This is from last night 



> .... I did a reality check, asking if I was in a dream. Since it was night, I couldn't see my hand very well. I grabbed my phone and shine my light on my hand but it only lit up a little bit of it. Everything started feeling so real. I came to the conclusion that I wasn't in a dream and said "Nah, this can't be a dream" I was obviously wrong, and the feeling of realism went away. ...



stupid, stupid, stupid. Now instead of just looking at my hands and counting fingers, I move my fingers and make a fist

----------


## FryingMan

> This is from last night 
> 
> stupid, stupid, stupid. Now instead of just looking at my hands and counting fingers, I move my fingers and make a fist



Nose plug!   Quick, clear, works in total darkness.

----------


## GalMutzafy

I once talked with someone and then he suddenly told me ''being here helps you learning to lucid dream'', and I was like ''what are you talking about?'', and the dream ended a minute later lol

----------


## Phantox

> Nose plug!   Quick, clear, works in total darkness.



That doesnt work for me, apparently. Heres from a lucid a whie ago 



> I pinch my nose but am unable to breathe. I notice my ears haven't popped and when I notice it, they do, like in the waking world. Everything feels so real. I look at my left hand and count fingers. 5 fingers and a thumb. I tell myself "That's all the proof I need"



Idk why

----------


## FryingMan

> That doesnt work for me, apparently. Heres from a lucid a whie ago 
> Idk why



Hmm maybe you need to practice it more in waking life, expecting it to work.   Not every RC works for everybody, though, so yes you need to adjust to what works for you.

----------


## StephL

Soo - I was dreaming, that I had to do a sort of course in my old school-house - and suddenly I thought - hey - now that is weird!!
I've been dreaming of having to come back to school for something like this! There were more aspects, I had dreamt before.

*Conclusion: that must have been a precognitive dream!!*  ::bluesmile:: 

And for a moment I considered jumping in the air and try hovering - but I didn't, not to disrupt the conversation, if I would indeed hover - I could make people nervous.. rolleyes.gif

----------


## FryingMan

I see my clean-shaved, shining, 25-years-old face (and that's over 20 years ago!) head-on as if looking closely in a mirror, but there's no mirror involved that I sense.   I tell my wife I must have shaved without realizing it!   :Bang head:

----------


## Box77

My teeth were falling! I realized I must be dreaming but I decided to put that mess in order before any other thing, then lost the dream staring at my toothless mouth in front of a mirror.

----------


## Another

By far my stupidest one to date:

I was trying to WILD that night after a few unsuccessful attempts, so I got up and looked at my clock. My eyes were VERY heavy, and vision was blurry, and I was in my room so I couldn't tell whether I was dreaming or not. So I think to myself "if I'm this tired, I can't be dreaming... let me just lay here on the floor for a minute" then I closed my eyes.

All the standard WILD transition hallucinations happened... and then I woke up in bed. Fully awake. I had somehow hallucinated myself from the dream into the waking state...

----------


## pochopino

one time in my dream I was in our school sports centre in the locker room. I tried to open my locker but I kept putting the code in wrong. I felt really drowsy and slow so I thought 'hmmm, maybe I'm dreaming' so I did an RC. I counted my fingers and there were 6 on one hand. For some reason I then decided that I wasn't dreaming, but that my brain was missing, so I called a doctor to check if my brain was still there. WHY?!

----------


## Krythnyr

This one time I jumped into a pool and began swimming around until I reached the bottom. I kept walking around the deceivingly deep pool for a minute or two until I thought "how am I breathing underwater?"
I began doing an RC starting with my fingers, counting them, trying to see if they were backwards...
Everything seemed normal, until I started checking my breathing. I don't recall exactly what I said, but when I did a breathing check (which should've been an obvious sign since I was underwater) I automatically assumed I had gills. Gills. I felt like such an idiot when I woke up.

----------


## StephL

I really love these stories!! And sort of not, of course..

Last night I dreamt of a supposedly natural mountainous assortment of more or less big rocks. Rather a solid tower it was.
And some of the stones were standing up, instead of lying flat.
Now I remembered correctly, that I dreamt about such a stone configuration before - that was me filling in a window like that.
I even went on to think, well yes - that was me in that dream - I arranged the stones such - how could plain geology have lead to that?
Could this be a dream?
Well - I decided to have something better to do than musing about dreams and probabilities and I went on with a fruitless and nervy search for something or other ..gaah.gif


I wish I came across more oddness irl to foster a habit of RCing on them - and I will try to RC, once I think about dreaming spontaneously or at least unsought for ..

----------


## Dthoughts

Last dream I came across some object of a small plastic paper bin or something. Which had thick blackened pieces of dust all over it which I wanted to wipe off with water. They kept stuck on the lid though so i figured i will take some toilet paper and fill them with water from the floor (wtf). Which didn't work either but little pieces came off anyway and started running around the floor and I got so scared that I woke up. :O  :Sad:  

I remember my dad was there and I asked him. WTf these things are walking. Apparently I was lucid enough to think that but since I asked a question my dad answered; yes, they do that.. As if that is explainign anything. And i just 
believed it. I think if i didn't ask something I would be this close to fending off the buggers nd gaining lucidity.

 It is nice to unravel each other's dreams in this way lalal. I think I will frequent this thread some more!

----------


## FryingMan

Driving in a car, I'm planning what I'll do the next time I'm lucid in a car: summon and operate a star-wars hyperdrive mechanism and fly off into random places in the universe and see where I end up.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I should name my DJ "Stupid ways to miss becoming lucid."

----------


## ageofthunder

LAST NIGHT i was making out with a girl and when we stopped for a sec i thought "i should do a reality check" but i didnt have time cuz we started doin it again! oh well lol dream was good anyway lel

----------


## FryingMan

I'd take that non-lucid any day.    As  :sageous:  says, some dreams are fine just the way they are, without lucidity.

----------


## spd

Funny thing I remember one night I was repeating my mantra and I was wondering when I would fall asleep and I eventually fell asleep and I was in this dream where I am sitting on a table and there are about 20 people sitting near me outside a shopping centre I remember as I was in this dream I was thinking "when am I going to fall asleep and start dreaming?" not knowing I was already in a dream. Then my mum dc popped out of no where and told me my toe nails are super long and I looked down and I just happen to be barefoot with freakishly long toe nails and I remember thinking how odd, but I was still waiting on falling asleep lol

----------


## DreamyBear

I was in a dream where I was trying to jumping down from a big rock, that wasn't especially high, but since I wanted my dog to be able to make it down too, I decided to stay there with him (he's to big to just pick up by the way).  Well, since my dog couldn't make the jump. We where just stuck at the little rock and my dog started to say something and we was just standing there and holding each other just like Shaggy and Scooby doo usually do when they are scared of some monster. So my conclusion was: "Aha of course, this is just Scooby doo!"  ::doh::

----------


## SteviNicks

One time I was lying on an chair on the roof of a skyscraper, then I saw superman playing table tennis by him self, the first thought that came to my mind was "oh Yh superman lives in New york"... Then an anime character appeared from warped space and started perform serves that not even superman could return, he just stood there and said "ha" in surprise.  :Picard face palm: 

Another time it took 3 oblivious signs before I became lucid... I was walking to school and realized I forgotten my keys, got a little concerned but kept on going, then I realized I forgot to do my hair, still not lucid, but finally I realized that I wasn't even in my uniform and that's when the lightbulb came on! But I soon lost lucidity when a wild barbarian started chasing me in school.

----------


## bemistaken

I have several but I will start with last night...

I was in the kitchen preparing to fry chicken...I started by putting the chicken in a paper bag to coat it with flour (I fry chicken the old fashioned way), but every time I would take the chicken out of the bag of flour to drop it in the hot cooking oil, the flour would mysteriously disappear. I would then proceed to drop more chicken in the bag of flour, but the chicken would continue to come out of the bag clean.  For some reason I thought this was perfectly normal and I continued this process until I woke up... ::sad2::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Excerpts from recent non-LDs:





> I was teaching a DC how to look for dream signs. Didn't pick up on any myself.







> I was trying to help Rai become lucid.

----------


## Mewtwo

Last night I drempt that I was in school taking a test on sleep cycles and the last page was on lucid dreaming. My mind did not catch this.

----------


## acatalephobic

Last week in my sobriety and a single night of a mild supplement,  I had recall like nothing I've had in a long time.  And with this opportunity  I dreamt of, among other things:

1). Being magically inviscerated by a woman floating three feet above me in the backyard of my old house.

2)  A dangerous relay around a fancy hotel pool with a jungle gym in the middle that happened to press souvenir pennies as well.  I said to the girl ahead of me in regard to one particularly tricky obstacle in the relay, "Hah!  Yeah, and I'll marry the pope!"

3)  A zero-sixty gun/knife fight centered on my refusal to give rides home from the cinema to strangers...I went from "im sorry" to 20 or moreweapons pointed at me at once. featuring a guy I haven't seen in 10 years or more carrying an automatic weapon comically too large for him...REALLY?

Two of my three most frequent dream signs are physical and chronological impossibilities...Factor in the whole lotta nonsense that tends to plague my dreams, and KABLAM!

...still I was fooled!   My sense of reality is just not...in check!

>_<

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I've had heaps of dreams about virtual worlds lately, either being in a game or an unexplained virtual reality. I keep missing them!

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I keep missing the fact that the setting of my dreams are settings I have never been to in waking life, old strange layed out homes that I don't recognize and somehow does not tell me THIS IS A DREAM!!!

That or having my personal defense knife and it seems to go through the sheath and never stay in place correctly which is impossible, or things that keep changing colors....if that does not ring a bell I do not know what will that I was dreaming.

----------


## Box77

Running in slow motion like a rabbit, analyzing my movements and thinking to my self: "Now I understand why it's so difficult to run like this. It doesn't happen in my dreams where I use to move faster this way..."

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I had a false awakening from a LD last night and spent ages trying to record the dream, but everything kept going wrong and preventing me from writing it. Not only did I miss the opportunity to become lucid again, but by the time I woke up for real, I had lost a lot of the memories from the actual LD. D'oh!

----------


## FryingMan

I kept trying to arrange a make-out session with my cute girlfriend, but everybody kept interfering.
I was eventually in a rowboat in a body of water trying to get close enough to shore so my girlfriend (who was on shore) could join me for a make-out rowboat ride, but when she climbed in the boat so did my guy buddy.  

My girlfriend sighed and said "I'll just do some dream yoga poses (haha!) while you show him the sights". 

 I then started rowing us around and said "don't worry if the dream collapses, after all I started it."

----------


## TheDreamCloud

lol I had a dream about lying on my bed trying to have a lucid dream.... :Cheeky:

----------


## Box77

I'm tired of every time getting to do impossible things that definitively cannot be done during WL thinking to myself, "there it is, finally I got to do it (finally it happened), and what was it that cannot be done in WL but just in dreams!? Ha!...  ::bslap::

----------


## Skylight

Always seems to me when there are more than 1 celestial object in the sky - i.e the other night there were 3 GIANT moons in the sky and I was in awe however did not become lucid lol.

----------


## BarefootDreamer

I often _almost_ attain lucidity. By that I mean that I am semi-aware that I am dreaming. So I'll be running away from someone and think "Why don't I just make them fall into a hole" or something, or I'll be escaping from someone and leap up onto a rooftop, then into a tree but the branches are thin, I'm too heavy, so I think "I'll just make myself lighter". That last one actually got me lucid, but I am often in this state of semi-awareness in my dreams since I decided to start focusing on dreaming and lucids.

----------


## StephL

I went into the supposedly very old ruin of a house, opened a door of a hanging cabinet, and bird-droppings and a little bit of grain came out from the bottom of a small closed wooden box in it. Then followed a living budgie (I had to look that up) in blue/white. It came dropping out as well and flew away, with me wondering how it could possibly have survived in there so long.

And then I thought, if this would be a dream, then I would prefer it dead. But mummified, not rotten as a vivid after-thought. 
Then I came to wonder _why_ I think, I would like that better.

This seems to have been asking too much, and that was it then with this short relapse into reflective thought...

----------


## LDman

I was doing an induction technique and when I noticed sign's that indicate I'm in a dream I thought I was focusing too hard and I decided to call the attempt a failure... in the dream.

----------


## sedrick

The other night I dreamed I could lucid dream. SO FRUSTRATING!!  ::doh::

----------


## Coolcat1711

I'm taking advanced chemistry next year, so I dreamt that I had this asshole of a teacher for biology taught the class...

Why won't I realize that I'd never have to see her again. /:

----------


## FryingMan

Discussed my lucid dreaming background including start date and count with three hipsters

----------


## TheLucidDragon

Seeing dream signs multiple times (flying, controlling fire, running at an EXTREMELY slow pace, lights not illuminating room properly, having four limbs, teleporting, seeing people I haven't seen in ages randomly, seeing fictional characters etc...)

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I was talking to Xanous on DV, and he was telling me about different lucid powers that I should try while I was dreaming, which I tested and reported back the results.



It wasn't completely missed, as I was obviously aware that I was dreaming at the time, but there wasn't a moment of realisation where I became fully lucid and took control.

----------


## FryingMan

Major Facepalm: I see a guy wearing an outlandish  bright outfit that is an advertisement for Aurora and iWinks (the lucid dreaming mask which is still in production).  I talk to him and find out he works there!  He's a manager.  I tell him that "I just had my 46th!" (lucid dream, expecting him to completely understand what I'm saying).   My wife comes up and I make the "shhhh!" sign to him so he won't give me away.   We sit together and talk about REM detection, remee, my remee settings, then I'm in his place and he offers to program my remee with unofficial settings on his homemade remee programming circuit board....

The Ol' SC is really trying to help me out here, I gotta start cooperating!

DOH DOH DOH!

----------


## Cubellius

The other night I had a dream about going to a railroad and putting coins on the track and seeing the train smash them. I brought a bunch of coins, and a train was approaching, so I was searching my pocket for a .10 Ruble coin, but couldn't find it! Then I was like, "Oh, that's right, I already lost that one on the railroad in real life". So instead I put a 70 (??) cent coin on the tracks. And yes, the day before that dream I did put a .10 Ruble coin on train tracks in real life, and lost it. I find it really funny how I actually implied that I wasn't in waking life, yet still didn't realize that I was dreaming.. Fail..

----------


## serialdreamer

This morning i dreamed about being at my old highschool with a friend, walking around and looking at old class rooms of mine and telling old stories of my time there for some kids.

After i while i notice that my shoes are gone from my feets, and instead of doing RC i get confused and my friend ask me how they look like. I tell him which brand, style and color then i go looking for them and suddenly that dream is over.

The worst part is that i woke up earlier that morning to get in SP and induce a LD, that almost went good except that some coughs from the room next to mine made me loose focus so i gave up and changed sleeping position and fell to sleep the normal way

But i had two places in my mind meanwhile in SP and the HC, a beach and the freakin school i later dreamed about!

Edit:little bit dissapointed i went back to sleep and managed to get a dild that gave me a short but sweet LD. Lucky me

----------


## Walkio

Sure this is pretty typical, but when I first heard about watch checks I applied it in a dream, then managed to convince myself that the numbers changed because I'd pressed a button and changed the timezone.

----------


## Sanuk

Normally the nose-RC works very fine for me, but I remember two incidents where I waked up with the urgent need for a facepalm.

In one dream I was doing the nose-RC and I surprisingly found out that I could breathe through my closed nose. Mmmmmmh. I did it again, same result. And then it hit me: Oh yes, that's because I got a cold a few days ago. That's why I can breathe trough my closed nose. What else? *Aaaargh!* In that moment it was absolutely logical for me.

The other dream I got one step further. I did the nose-RC, could breathe through my nose and realised: I'm dreaming! I got lucid and was that fascinated of breathing through my closed nose that I did it again and again. I totally forgot what I wanted to do and completly absorbed I lost my lucidity....*noooooooooo!*  :wink2:

----------


## Martijn0162

Woke up (false awakening), did the nose RC. I could breathe but didn't realise that I was dreaming (I was just like 'oh that's normal').
This happened to me quite a few times now, anyone who has got tips for this?

----------


## Cubellius

Wow, this is getting even more stupid.. Today I had a dream where me and a few friends were sitting at a table, eating. I looked under the table and there was a paper saying "Don't forget to RC every day". And then I said out loud: "Oh no! I didn't RC even ONCE today!" And so I closed my eyes (IDK why) and did the finger-through-palm RC. I moved my finger really quickly though, and my friend told me that that's not the right way to do it, she angled my finger a bit differently and I did the RC again slower, but it worked and the finger didn't go through! Then I also did the nose RC, and I was able to breathe.. but I thought I just didn't clamp it enough. Then I pinched it harder, but still was able to breathe.. so I just decided to PRETEND that I can't so that my friends don't think I failed the RC! Doh! After that I wanted to ask my friends how they knew about RCs and if they had lucid dreams before, but the dream ended.

After that I had a fake awakening, did the finger-through-hand RC and again it worked even though it shouldn't have! So basically, I had 3 chances to become lucid last night, and screwed up all of them lol.. Well, even so, I feel like I'm making some progress, and am close to getting lucid again.





> Woke up (false awakening), did the nose RC. I could breathe but didn't realise that I was dreaming (I was just like 'oh that's normal').
> This happened to me quite a few times now, anyone who has got tips for this?



Heh, I guess I might need to work on this too.

----------


## Mellanhavande

Few days ago I wanted to kick myself too.  ::D:  In dream I wrote a post in facebook about lucid dreaming - I wrote that lucid dreaming is amazing, that everyone should try it, bla bla bla but didn't even think of doing a RC. Well, mistakes makes us wiser, while writing this post I did 2 RC.

----------


## Realumpco

I can only say that I deserve the tweedledee-of-the-month award for this one;
Instead of explaining what I did, I think I'll just give a word for word account of what I said to myself in a dream quite recently.

"I really wanna jump across these buildings, but if I fall... Well, it's a dream since I'm napping right now, so I suppose I'll just wake up if I screw up."

Didn't go lucid that whole dream. Somebody give me my trophy.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Didn't go lucid that whole dream. Somebody give me my trophy.



You Win!!

----------


## Wolfdog

I just had a dream today, where I got the slightest idea I could be dreaming, but, my dream self stopped and said: "You know, I could get lucid but, I think it's best if I engage the dream in a non-lucid state." I mean, seriously? Really? My dream self chose to go non-lucid, like REALLY?

----------


## RubyDoo

Last night I had a dream I lit a pepper and started getting high with it.. Then I noticed it was a pepper and ATE IT.... 😐

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I had a false awakening where I convinced myself that CanisLucidus and I had just shared a dream about dinosaurs.
No RC, just straight onto the excitement about having irrefutable proof of shared dreaming.  :tongue2:

----------


## Box77

I cannot believe I'm still riding that god damned cart in that impossible position and thinking: Finally I was able to do it!!! Eh? What was it that just in dreams!!!  ::doh::  ::doh::

----------


## Battler

Waking up in the middle of the night and then going back to sleep, then inside the dream remember the waking up and thinking it was a false awakening and i was actually dreaming. 
Telling yourself how stupid you are for missing a lucid dream inside a dream, is an all new level of stupid.

----------


## 4thDimension

Breathing underwater, being in a house I moved out of 4 years ago, and hanging out with people from Hogwarts school of witchcraft and wizardry, just to name a few.

----------


## Pippy16

A couple times I've been in a dream but thought I was doing visualization for MILD. One time I literally looked at something cool in the dream and thought, "Man, if this were a dream, I'd focus on all this awesome detail to stabalize." But no, it was definitely some visualization.  ::doh::

----------


## DefineMeAsOne

I had a dream before where I shouted that I am dreaming but instead of becoming lucid, I ran around in a circle.

----------


## EddieGluskin

A few nights ago, I had a dream where I told myself "I will become lucid in a moment..." and then shamefully finished the sentence with "...but first, I need to do some chores around the house." 

Never got to do it then  :Sad:

----------


## StephL

I dreamt of posting on the forum lately, twice now, after saying, I wouldn't do that. It seems I simply forgot. Anyway - that should have been enough - but it was on topic, about the supposed dangers of lucid dreaming, and I was encouraging fearsome people without experience to go for it, start right now... ::roll:: 
I didn't RC myself, neither had them do it - that would have been really interesting.
What happens when you ask a DC to RC?

----------


## Aziq

I'm pretty sure people will have had worse incidents but mine's pretty stupid too.

I was in a classroom in my highschool even though I had already graduated from there. I was in the middle of a lesson and the female teacher's hair kept changing colour for no apparent reason. At this point I was already aware something was off, and after the lesson I approached her and asked why her hair kept changing colour. She just smiled and shrugged and I thought "Meh, whatever it's probably nothing".

Protip: Never ask dream characters for confirmation or this happens  :;-):

----------


## Laurelindo

Last night I had this classic dream of using a toilet that was in the middle of a room full of people, and this made me feel very uncomfortable.
Then I realized that I had seen a real bathroom not very far away at all, and I was thinking to myself "why didn't I pick the bathroom instead?".

I guess this counts as a "context dreamsign".

----------


## martakartus

During all the dream, I talked about dreaming and dream journaling. This would have been a normal layer 0 if it hadn't been for a DC which came to me pointing at me and shouting: "she's the dreamer! My sister won't believe me when I tell her!". I didn't even come close to asking myself if that could be a dream. A real shame.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Just had a dream last night where I was with somebody and they said "You know we're dreaming right?' and I said "Yes." Still did not become aware.. Although I knew we were dreaming, I thought I was already in a dream so like I fell asleep in the dream and went to a next level dream which isn't possible... Ah the tricks your mind can play on you.

----------


## blazingnyancat

I was looking at a youtube channel with all skydiving videos and, there was only one Lucid dreaming video....the dude has like over 100+ skydiving videos but, one about Lucid Dreaming...I must be stupid or something...

----------


## FOATL

hey guys, great post....im new here...of course u can see....
just wanted to add a couple of my experiences.....

A few nights ago..i dreamed I was an astronaut.....but i was riding in a recreational vehicle....with my cousin...(who I havent seen in years)......im riding in a RV...with some hispanic guy driving it....and ten semi-trucks wrapped in yellow plastic pass us by.....after they pass us on this highway, i walk in the back and theres a huge audience of papparozzi taking my picture. Some guy hands me a certificate and people clap.----
i hold up the certificate, AND I CANT READ WHAT IT SAYS......so then, in my "moment of clarity" i say out loud, "I cant read this", and then I TURN IT UPSIDE DOWN and i still cant read it. .....so i shrugged it off, and continued this maniacal farce.........didnt go lucid the entire time.

----------


## AbsolutelyChees

I remember a dream from a few months back and we were walking, dont remember where, but it was on a tour type thing with two of my friends, and I had done an RC, with my hand clearly in front of me, and it didnt get me lucid.
Good job, me.

----------


## Box77

I cannot believe how I miserably failed this one: I'm extremely happy for something. I get back into my extremely over sized grand parents' demolished house (it looks like a neighborhood), when I find myself euphorically dancing alone on the ruins of a street-yard mixed with some other WL landscapes. I realize it uses to be a dream sign. I check for the tattoo which is partially covered by the sleeve of my jacket. I pull the sleeve to better see it and it looks PERFECT!!! not just the same, but "Perfect". A little bit lighter, but it's perfectly shaped, better than the real one, it's amazing the amount of detail I can see. I turn to see around thinking to myself "I must be careful because of sometimes I missed it this way". I try to levitate, and nothing happens "Of course because it's not a dream!" I go on dancing alone with my euphoria when I notice it's raining and the ruins look just wonderful. So I decide to take a picture of it before it's not there anymore. Then I look for a proper place under the ruins of a balcony to take the picture before I get distracted with some other thing...

I must review my concepts once again...

----------


## Elaol

The stupidest way I missed having DILD is doing Reality Check when I saw my dreamsign (ex-best friend). When I see her, I do RC and it fails. So from now on I will not do RC when I see her, since I don't have any chance of seeing her in real life, when I see her next time, I know I am dreaming.

----------


## RStronghammer

Mine was when I was in this house, and a guy was there singing Giz Edward's "Layers of a Lucid Dream," and all I did was say "Hey, I know this song," and walk away.

----------


## ageofthunder

I did a RC, realized it was a dream but I was skeptical. I was too doubtful to fly out the window of the moving car I was in so I decided to try to make it lightning, it didn't work (I tried like 3 times) and so I slipped out of lucidity.

----------


## FOATL

> waking up in the middle of the night and then going back to sleep, then inside the dream remember the waking up and thinking it was a false awakening and i was actually dreaming. 
> Telling yourself how stupid you are for missing a lucid dream inside a dream, is an all new level of stupid.



lmao

----------


## ageofthunder

Talked with someone about binaural beats. (but it was ok because I had a LD later that night)

----------


## WammesW

I just started with this for a couple of days, no ld's yet, only stupid ways I missed opportunities to become lucid...  :wink2:  Last night was the most stupid way so far; I went to sleep with the intention of dreaming about our deceased cat (couple of months ago, I was with her when the vet injected her). I rehearsed that I would be dreaming if I would be seeing my deceased cat, and was planning a rc. I thought this would work, my dead cat made a lasting impression.

Intention worked: I see my cat in my dream and what follows is an vivid, intense non-lucid dream of seeing my cat again, quite nice actually. After a while a start arguing with myself: "It is a little strange, my cat was dead, but now she isn't anymore... she is really sick, ok, but she lives - how could this be? Could it be that the vet _said_ he would kill her, but that he didnt? Yeah, that could be it! She escaped after all these weeks and found our house again! mmmh, wait, this is not very realistic....." and - poof, awake in bed. :'(

----------


## StephL

> I just had a dream today, where I got the slightest idea I could be dreaming, but, my dream self stopped and said: "You know, I could get lucid but, I think it's best if I engage the dream in a non-lucid state." I mean, seriously? Really? My dream self chose to go non-lucid, like REALLY?



Oh I know this - had it many a time. I always feel like hitting myself and hard, when I wake up from such a dream.





> Waking up in the middle of the night and then going back to sleep, then inside the dream remember the waking up and thinking it was a false awakening and i was actually dreaming. 
> Telling yourself how stupid you are for missing a lucid dream inside a dream, is an all new level of stupid.



 ::rolllaugh:: 





> I cannot believe how I miserably failed this one: I'm extremely happy for something. I get back into my extremely over sized grand parents' demolished house (it looks like a neighborhood), when I find myself euphorically dancing alone on the ruins of a street-yard mixed with some other WL landscapes. I realize it uses to be a dream sign. I check for the tattoo which is partially covered by the sleeve of my jacket. I pull the sleeve to better see it and it looks PERFECT!!! not just the same, but "Perfect". A little bit lighter, but it's perfectly shaped, better than the real one, it's amazing the amount of detail I can see. I turn to see around thinking to myself "I must be careful because of sometimes I missed it this way". I try to levitate, and nothing happens "Of course because it's not a dream!" I go on dancing alone with my euphoria when I notice it's raining and the ruins look just wonderful. So I decide to take a picture of it before it's not there anymore. Then I look for a proper place under the ruins of a balcony to take the picture before I get distracted with some other thing...
> 
> I must review my concepts once again...



Maybe you should review your RCs - how about nose-plug? Very reliable in my experience, while looking at one's body or levitating is not.





> The stupidest way I missed having DILD is doing Reality Check when I saw my dreamsign (ex-best friend). When I see her, I do RC and it fails. So from now on I will not do RC when I see her, since I don't have any chance of seeing her in real life, when I see her next time, I know I am dreaming.



Same as above - you need a proper RC, which won't fail you! Don't just rely on a dream-sign, that's risky.





> I just started with this for a couple of days, no ld's yet, only stupid ways I missed opportunities to become lucid...  Last night was the most stupid way so far; I went to sleep with the intention of dreaming about our deceased cat (couple of months ago, I was with her when the vet injected her). I rehearsed that I would be dreaming if I would be seeing my deceased cat, and was planning a rc. I thought this would work, my dead cat made a lasting impression.
> 
> Intention worked: I see my cat in my dream and what follows is an vivid, intense non-lucid dream of seeing my cat again, quite nice actually. After a while a start arguing with myself: "It is a little strange, my cat was dead, but now she isn't anymore... she is really sick, ok, but she lives - how could this be? Could it be that the vet _said_ he would kill her, but that he didnt? Yeah, that could be it! She escaped after all these weeks and found our house again! mmmh, wait, this is not very realistic....." and - poof, awake in bed. :'(



Exactly - dream-signs can be so unrealistic and you actually do realize this in a dream, but your inner explanation generator conjures up a convenient confabulation.
Had that so often with one of my main signs, the house I grew up in, which has been torn down for a long time. But I keep finding explanations - like I have been lied to, or that only part of the estate has been sold, and part of the house spared - and more elaborate nonsense.



My own stupid lucid fail from last night:
I was suspecting, and strongly, that I'm in a dream by noticing inconsistencies, like not being able to look out of a window. The view was just exactly like the optical problems, I tend to have in some lucids - thankfully that's getting less common and less bad lately. Hard to describe, but characteristic. I was silly enough to really concentrate on the view instead of RCing, though, and when it finally fell into place - I concluded it wasn't a dream after all.  ::roll:: 

But I was lucky to catch another opportunity in the same night; really telling myself after waking from that window dream, that in case of any suspicions - nose-plugging would be my first action. And it worked!

----------


## Box77

> Maybe you should review your RCs - how about nose-plug? Very reliable in my experience, while looking at one's body or levitating is not.



Yeah, I know. It was a while ago when I was getting back into business. I don't know why I tend to forget some habits after long dry spells. It's good to have a couple of RC's under the sleeve. Nose plug didn't work that much, although I keep it as a last resource. After this one fail, I started to memory check again, asking myself where I was the last few hours which is, IMO, the most reliable RC to confirm it.

----------


## StephL

I don't know, if it really qualifies, since in the end I did get lucid, but it's an amazing example for what one is all able to explain away or have explained away by helpful DCs:





> Veery strange. What I remember is being in a huge flat, very high ceilings, and there stood a maybe three/four meter big faun about. He didn't do something at first, was just there, like a huge devil, but in brown and not making an evil impression at all. Rather like being some sort of prehistoric faun, megalo-faun or something.
> Huge brown-furred legs...
> 
> I asked a woman, what he would be doing there and she said, he belongs to the story, we would be filming. Instantly I was also in the know, ah - riight - _that_ faun from the story! Meanwhile I was only surprised, why he would be in this specific scene, where I thought he wouldn't be. Instant explanation from her: yeah - but the audience loves him, we put in more material with him.
> 
> Some this and that and then the faun suddenly comes up to me, and grabs me, and seems to want to take a closer look at me, lifts me up into the air, and I get really afraid all of a sudden, and loose optics, and then I get lucid.
> 
> I guess it was fear, what had eradicated all optics - I just hung in the void. Tried all the pretty tips for optics, wipe my eyes, pretend to take a hood away and put glasses on - nope. Woke up from that.

----------


## Efthemia

I was standing in the bathroom flicking the light on and off getting annoyed it wasn't turning on when I said "Man, if this was a lucid dream and not a normal dream I could do anything I wanted." And then continued to try to turn on the light. *Facepalm*

----------


## Nfri

In a dream I remembered I want to practice MILD, so I did. In this dream MILD I visualized myself becoming lucid. The visualization started to be really vivid dream and I had full control over what I do in this visualization. So basically I had lucid dream where I did whatever I want, but I though that it was just really solid MILD visualization.  ::D:

----------


## CNGB

"Hmm . . . so what's on TV today? I don't even like TV. Not sure why I'm watching it. Oh, look! It's a new show! What's the title? _Lucid_. Hmm. I wish I was having one of those right now."

----------


## LucidEveryNight

Trying to do a wild in a dream, laying still for what felt like a long time then giving up and thinking how else I can become lucid. -_-

----------


## galastrato

Wow so for you guys that stuff is rare?? Damn, makes me think I will never realize I am dreaming.

Here we go:
Swimming through a kilometer long pool on the force of my own rocket propelled feet.

Riding through a completely beige world with all the human architectural landmarks turned upside down.

Witnessing a gigantic crab break the roof of a stadium, come in, and wreck complete chaos.

Jumping off of a skyscraper doing a roll after landing and standing up unharmed.

Being shown how to fly by a wolf in a place that looks like a town from coca-cola's Christmas truck commercials.

Yeah, the list keeps going. I never had a slightest bit of suspicion, not even a wonder

----------


## Noell

Fake LD in a dream

During a dream, I went to sleep and found myself falling into darkness. My dream self realized I was dreaming...but *I* didn't >.< I "decided" to fall faster and it made the skin on my neck and face vibrate. It felt weird and very nice. Then when I was done falling, I stood up and tried to visualize some things in the blackness. I saw the outline of shapes when the fake LD ended and I woke up in the dream I was having before. During the whole time, the dream was still controlling my thoughts and feelings, so I wasn't lucid  :Sad:

----------


## minalee

I had a dream in a dream. And in the dream in a dream I was almost hit by a bus and almost died. Because I was freaking out about almost dying, I reassured myself I was only dreaming but didn't gain lucidity..... meh....

----------


## cooleymd

I was in a bathroom, and thought to myself I have never seen myself in a dream mirror, then I noticed a mirror, so I looked into it.  My face looked good but seemed to be rendered as if cut from a picture with the lasso tool in Photoshop it had no edges.  I thought OK now I know what I look like in a dream mirror and continued on in the dream.

----------


## EarthInferno

It was the end of the world, but I felt fine.  Yes like the song, lol.   :Big laugh:   The moon had fled away and the seas were flowing to the planet's polar regions, but I'm all just going along with it all non-lucid like.

----------


## cooleymd

I think I just topped my so that is what a dream mirror looks like miss

I was just on a train talking to a woman when the glare from her glasses momentarily blinded me
it was coming from the monical like lens between the other two
when I was able to see clearly I could see she had THREE EYES
I was thinking I should ask her does her third eye manufacture her melatonin or does she still also have a pineal gland
when her glasses were off and her eye was closed she looked almost normal except for the eyelashes and slits in the middle of her nose

(I was using 40Mg melatonin at the time, the dream was ultra realistic quality and she was otherwise just your typical middle aged woman)

----------


## FryingMan

> (I was using 40Mg melatonin at the time, the dream was ultra realistic quality and she was otherwise just your typical middle aged woman)



Is that 40mg as in FORTY MILLIGRAMS?!   That's a massive dose of melatonin!  1mg is sufficient for most people as a falling asleep aid, and 3-5mg is a large dose for promoting REM rebound.   Compared with what our bodies produce naturally, 1mg is already a pretty large dose, comparatively.  With supplements, the notion of starting with a minimal dose and working your way up to a (reasonable) max dose.    It doesn't matter that melatonin is "natural" because it's produced by the body -- anything safe in small doses can be dangerous in large doses, be careful!

----------


## Nfri

My girlfriend was robbing the bank.

----------


## Efthemia

I just remembered one. I was at a bookstore buying a whole bunch of books about lucid dreaming, then people I haven't seen for years were like "What if this is a dream!" and I told them "The only way to find out is to do a rc." So I put my hands up in front of my face as an example but didn't count them. -_-

----------


## cooleymd

Is that 40mg as in FORTY MILLIGRAMS?!  

Yes I took 3 X 10mg of Melatonin 50% fast acting 50% slow release at about 12:30am after waking from 4hrs of sleep
(each also contains 10mg of B-6)
Then at about 3:00am I took one more of them 

The total was 40Mg ingested, but the peak concentration was probably no more than 17Mg, the half life is really short
and the bioavalibility is not that good either (for exogoneous).  Once you reach steady state you will only have about
a quarter of the long acting dose in your system.  Tho the dose was probably still falling from a higher level when
I hit the last 10Mg.

Its not like I'm using it to fall asleep, It is for increasing vividness and make the dream more bizarre in hopes of 
triggering.

The night before I took 50Mg (at 1:30 after 5hr of sleep)  but never got back to sleep, at high doses it causes insomnia mostly

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I was talking to WakingNomad about a dream I (falsely) remembered sharing with him.
Then I realised we could be sharing a dream right then as we spoke!
I obviously recognised on some level that I was dreaming, but this did not spark conscious lucidity.  ::whyme::

----------


## Forg

Tonight, I was talking to a DC. We were talking about how many LDs we had 'that night'...

----------


## ageofthunder

I had a dog who ran away, and I see him in dreams sometimes. I decided that if I see him I will RC. I did this in a dream but it "didn't work" and I went on with my dream business. Dammit!

----------


## FOATL

just a few minutes ago, i woke from a dream......
i dreamt i was explaining to some total stranger what lucid dreaming is.....and to add insult to injury as i was explaining it there was a tv in the room and a documentary came on talking about Lucid dreaming being the new craze....... :Boggle:

----------


## Phoenix422

I had a dream last night where I walked out of my house to follow a DC. As I follow her, I see about three cats in the area including one which actually talks, asking me "What are you doing here?" I don't register this as weird, nor do I when the DC starts to multiply. In fact, I rationalise it as a cloning issue. 

But the worst one is, later both Tim Curry and Johnny Depp show up in my house and I just accept it. Argh, should have reality checked!  ::shakehead::

----------


## bigbudf92

Hmm, I had a fairly long lucid dream a few days ago... It climaxed in me chasing after a spaceship and attaching on to it with my rope and hook - it dragged me through the air and through a gap that was too small for me to go through. My feeble brain couldn't comprehend this so I 'woke up' and there I was, sitting at my laptop, watching a video on youtube of how I could've completed that section of the lucid dream (as though it were a video game). Then I woke up in my bed, and realised - how the hell could I be watching a video of how to complete the dream? Doh! Well, at least I had a lucid dream, though I missed the somewhat false awakening  :smiley:

----------


## HyperNova

Good. Only 1 more year left for this thread to survive till everything fits in place. Good.

----------


## WaltersDreams

Ooooh. I was so mad when I woke up. I was flying through a plateo area and there was a big crack I came apon. I flew down and was in my backyard. I see this big rat and I lose the ability to fly. I try twice and say

"DUH. just do what you would do in a Lucid dream. (Which is to bounce and run until I am flying.)" :/ ugh. I still hate it.

----------


## DefineMeAsOne

I had a dream a couple of days ago, where DV was an actual class where everyone met. They even mentioned lucid dreaming techniques. One guy was being dragged; I asked what happened, they said he violated rules and now he is banned. And their was a supervisor passing by me, and to look like a good student I did a RC, but no result.

----------


## WanderingSoul

There was a giant full moon in the sky, literally big 1/3 of the sky but i did't get lucid.
I supposed it was only getting closer to earth. :/

----------


## TehFadez

While I was dreaming, unaware I was dreaming, I wanted to try to have a lucid dream. Spent the next 20 minutes laying in the sand and on the back of a fish in the water trying to fall asleep and have a lucid dream. Woke up and realized how dumb I am.

----------


## Forg

I have short hair, but my dream decided to give me long rastahair.

Didn't notice it was odd.

----------


## FryingMan

Not so stupid as frustrating.   I couldn't fly!   I jumped up *twice* in the air to fly and gravity was absolutely waking-like.  I somehow thought that if you wanted it enough, you could fly.   After plopping down to the ground waking-gravity-style, TWICE, I sort of chuckled to myself how silly it was that I thought I could fly and gave it no further thought….ARGH!  WHY NOT NOSE PINCH YOU DULL-BRAINED-DREAM-ME!

----------


## Forg

This is my best so far:

I was at a lucid dreaming festival.

Could not become lucid  ::alien:: .

----------


## FryingMan

Wow what a night.  My SC is doing its best to help me get lucid and I IGNORE  THEM ALL:

+ feel like I'm getting lucid, get an adrenaline rush, nose pinch, can't breathe!   Nooooooooooo,!   Went on afterwards "pretending" to be lucid for a while, before getting concerned that "they" could see me from the open window across the way.

+ Barrage of back-to-back "WTF!? moments".   I enter my childhood home, *something's wrong*.   Enter the living room, it's like *it's been rearranged*.   Someone is lying on the couch (my wife?), no, it's just *blankets shaped like someone was lying underneath them, including empty slippers where the feet should be*.  Go open the front door concerned that it was unlocked (it was), and *there's a "scary" bicycle there*.   Walk up to the street and *someone built a fence blocking off almost the entire front of our house*.   It turns out on the street *a film crew has erected a massive two-story filming structure*.  

I mean, please, do I win the award now for stupidest, most missed dream signs in a single dream in 2014?!

----------


## lagoon

Last night I literally dreamed of watching an LDing tutorial and the guy kept saying reality checks but of course I never thought to do one

----------


## ThreeCat

FA.  "Woke up," checked watch.  The time read: LD:1.  For some reason, thought I just caught the time right on the hour.  Went "back" to sleep.

----------


## FOATL

> Last night I literally dreamed of watching an LDing tutorial and the guy kept saying reality checks but of course I never thought to do one



lol

----------


## robertcox88

> There was a giant full moon in the sky, literally big 1/3 of the sky but i did't get lucid.
> I supposed it was only getting closer to earth. :/



Ah ha! In reality it's actually getting further away little by little... but then your mind would probably make sense of it being hundreds of millions of years ago when the Moon was much closer to the earth. It's amazing what the mind will make sense of. 

Mine made sense out a movie theater shootout with guns yet none of the bystanders really panicking, a guy shooting and missing me from point blank range, and me shooting him literally with my gun to his head and him being totally unaffected by it. My mind somehow made enough sense of this nonsense and I didn't become lucid  ::D:  

What a great thread though some of the reasons are priceless.

----------


## FryingMan

> FA.  "Woke up," checked watch.  The time read: LD:1.  For some reason, thought I just caught the time right on the hour.  Went "back" to sleep.



More like:  FA: 1, ThreeCat: 0

----------


## ThreeCat

> More like:  FA: 1, ThreeCat: 0



 :Big laugh:   Thanks, FryingMan--first big laugh of the day.

----------


## GetDreaming

Last night I had a false awakening. Felt body vibrations, "woke up" next to my girlfriend who told my I was dreaming...did not go lucid. Dream continued but I never went lucid or had control. Rats! I even nodded and confirmed to her I was dreaming in the dream! haha I was being ever so careful to not move too much and ruin my WILD attempt in the dream.  At least my great focus on dreaming and lucidity are making their way into my dreams, it's only a matter of time and persistence now.

----------


## robertcox88

> Last night I had a false awakening. Felt body vibrations, "woke up" next to my girlfriend who told my I was dreaming...did not go lucid. Dream continued but I never went lucid or had control. Rats! I even nodded and confirmed to her I was dreaming in the dream! haha I was being ever so careful to not move too much and ruin my WILD attempt in the dream.  At least my great focus on dreaming and lucidity are making their way into my dreams, it's only a matter of time and persistence now.



Yea man that is good sign and one that i just experienced as well.

Last night I had a false awakening from a dream due to me being unable to operate a phone in the dream (unable to dial numbers in particular they always get screwed up before I can finish) knowing that I was dreaming. So I awoke from a dream in another dream aware of the first dream but unaware that I was still dreaming. I even had the DC that was in the last dream there with me and we talked about having the same dream... I remember doubting it asking him are you sure you had that dream or are you just copying me? As connected as I would like to think we are, I don't think it's possible for us to dream the exact the same thing. The dream fell apart soon after that and I woke up. Another close call of starting to gain awareness but then having it snatched away... but at least I was talking about dreaming in the dream. More of this to come I am sure.

----------


## cooleymd

Just awoke from one of those dreams that supposedly proves that dreams can be so realistic you can't know your dreaming.  The premis of the dream was that all of the denizens of the dream world were ultra-realistic DC, so realistic that they were completely life like, even if they were DCs of long dead villans from history.  In defense of not knowing I was in a dream, even tho I was in a place were I knew everyone was a DC, the antagonist of the dream was planning on releasing these realistic historical and current villians on the real world (and had the dream power to do so).  Thus how could I know they hadn't already done so and thus I might not be dreaming but could  actually be in reality with the realistic DCs and not in a dream with them.  (of course I was to busy noticing the quality of the DCs to actually observe the realism of the dreamscape) he he  :smiley:

----------


## Aziq

Got another one for you guys I just remembered it, though I had it about a year ago.

I was getting ready to go to school I think and suddenly I recognized the feeling of dreaming, so I became lucid. I was pretty excited but kept my cool and then I checked the clock and panicked saying "OH FUCK I'M GONNA BE SO LATE FOR SCHOOL" then lost lucidity and rushed off in a panic to school.

It doesn't exactly fit the criteria since I didn't really "miss" becoming lucid but lost it instead, but I think it still counts for a facepalm.

----------


## GetDreaming

Last night I had a dream I was reading a book on lucid dreaming....come on! Haha One of these days I'm going to catch these ques. 

Aziq, do you know the origin of the quote in your sig? That is a great saying.

----------


## Aziq

> Last night I had a dream I was reading a book on lucid dreaming....come on! Haha One of these days I'm going to catch these ques. 
> 
> Aziq, do you know the origin of the quote in your sig? That is a great saying.



I'm afraid I have to dissapoint you since I don't know where it comes from. I came across it at some point on the internet.

----------


## insideout

Last night in a dream I was flying and talking to myself about how I can fly in my dreams, but also while awake, so how can I tell the difference? I do a reality check (nose pinch, which is usually pretty reliable) while still flying, but it doesn't work and I say "Well I'm awake right now."

----------


## DreamyBear

When I was going to buy some clothes but said to the girl behind the counter, Ill be back later when I've got some cash because I dont have any right now. Then after I said that, I managed to pull out some cash from my left pocket, and bought multiple different clothes anyway.. Golden pants or just plain stupied, maybe a bit of both I guess ::doh::

----------


## ElsiaStar

Last night I dreamt I ran around a grocery store yelling "I'M LUCID, I'M LUCID!!" for fun, but still didn't realize I was dreaming.

FAIL.

----------


## Saizaphod

Oh come on! First WILD in moths and what do I do... I'm Tom Cruise at that moment as well : I have no shirt but at least my jeans, but then I notice something, I have no belt! = Searching for belt until waking up ::makeitstop::  help...halp

----------


## Cumulonimbus

Last night I dreamed that I was reading a guide on how to have a WILD.  I kept on thinking about how I wanted to have a lucid dream so badly.

----------


## Mannelig

9-10 dwarfs told me they are my lucid team,they wanted me to become lucid and I was like okay good luck with that

----------


## ThreeCat

A girl on a swing singing a song called "Reality Check."  While singing, she shapeshifts into an amorphous blob.  I laugh nonlucidly through the whole thing.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I was running from a spider-dog when I turned to a DC and said, "Remind me to write about this in my dream journal later!" Then I continued to run away from the spider-dog.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Row

I was having a dream inside my dream, then I woke up having a false awakening and I even told myself that it might could be an false awakening, so I got up and walked some steps, then looked at my hands and they did look weird, but I didn't get lucid anyway  :Off to Bed:

----------


## Gusto

A DC asked me to take a look at the curtains "Don't you think the curtains moves in a strange way ?"

I understood that the DC was doing a RC, and asked me to confirm her through.
I took a look at the curtains and see that the window was opened, and the wind makes the curtains move.
It looked realistic so I answered "No, we are not dreaming right now"......

----------


## maus

This. Every single dream.

----------


## GetDreaming

The memory is vague, but i was walking through a hallway repeating dream terminology over and over to myself...did not go lucid.

----------


## Arnov

I remember in one dream when I started to talk about lucid dreaming with my cousin. She wasn't sure what the point of lucid dreaming was. 

I spent the entire dream explaining to her the scientific validity of lucid dreams, how lucid dreams can be used to explore your fantasies as well practice real life skills.

I then gave a whole pseudo-intellectual, philosophical argument for learning lucid dreaming. 

I told her practicing lucid dreaming trains you to be more aware of the world around you and think critically about the fundamental nature of reality. Most people walk through life in a haze and learning lucid dreaming is like taking the red-pill which allows you to see the "matrix". 

When I woke up I realized the irony of my speech and kicked myself for not realizing it was a dream.

----------


## Tihiti

I was in this dream, where I would go up the stairs to a landing and then jump off and end up in a new place where I could maintain lucidity, I kept doing this, but I wasn't lucid.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I dreamt that I was talking to my dad about lucid dreaming.
He seemed very skeptical, so I asked, "How do you know this isn't a dream right now?"
He said, "The neighbours."
I replied, "You never have neighbours in your dreams?"
I was about to teach him about reality checks, but he seemed to want to change the subject, so I dropped it and never questioned my own dream state.  ::doh::

----------


## GetDreaming

Yet another missed opportunity last night. I crashed a bicycle from some height, and gently drifted to the ground with no injury. Ya that was real, there's no gravity in the waking life ya know.

----------


## FryingMan

I was in an environment I knew was not waking reality.  I touched things in amazement at how real it all felt.  My pea brain's explanation for all this?  I'm in an amazing video game!      :Bang head:   :Bang head:   :Pissed:   :Pissed: 

I went on to dig out all sorts of interesting items from the walls (daggers, short swords, tools, various dice) and clip them to my belt and stuff them in my pockets.   I heard voices of my family from another room (probably incorporated into the dream!) and I thought "oh dang, I hope they don't come in and interfere with the *game* and make it vanish!"

----------


## Serious

Haha last night I was flying with a jetpack my grandfather reted for me  ::D: . A couple of monts ago I was getting money from the atm and next to me their appears on the wall. You are dreaming, but I was just so happy with all the extra money on my account that I didn't notice.  Then  couple nights back I stole a phone in my dream and there was like a holographic 3d thing comeing out. And there where a couple of girls who used to be in my class running around naked like it was normal

----------


## Z-Grav

The dream I was in had a purple tint to it, during the night.  I looked up in the sky and noticed multiple moons and planets. Also the color of the sky was off, and I found it extremely odd....

I Shrugged my shoulders and continued to chase a dog  :Sad:

----------


## Xvaiuer

These are hilarious to read!!  ::chuckle:: 

Some of mine are pretty pathetic. In one of them, I actually did a RC, looked at my fingers, counted ELEVEN of them, and even saw a bug squirming inside of one of them, and didn't think anything of it.
Another one of mine was when a DC actually talked about Lucid Dreaming in one of mine and said,
"Who knows? You could even be having one right now!" and I didn't catch on or anything.

----------


## ElsiaStar

I dreamt I was taking a class on lucid dreaming. In the class, we were practicing flying. For some reason I still did not know I was dreaming.

----------


## cooleymd

I was just at a theme park of some sort in a dream and the family was gathering to go, I saw my dead relative and told him he had died, after I convinced him of this he began to take better care of himself so this time he would live.

Last time I saw him in a dream I also tried to convince him he had died but instantly became lucid, this time he became alive and I became stupid (DOH!)

----------


## FryingMan

I'm standing in my parent's bedroom, I want to get out to their balcony and fly. *Even though "I'm awake" I remember there's always a chance that if I try to fly it might turn out to be a dream and I would be able to fly [this thought occurs a lot, dreamsign!].*

----------


## Obscure

One time I looked strait at a mirror and stared at it, but just complained about how much my face was distorted. :Big laugh: 

Another time I was in a dream and found a really cool crystal, but then got a lecture from one of my teacher about how anything you find in a dream never is there in RL. :;-):

----------


## FryingMan

^^ I found a big (walnut-sized) beautiful amber "gem" lying under a couch in a dream two nights ago, but it morphed into an uninteresting clunky paperweight, "oh, it turns out it's just a paperweight" is all I said, DOH!

----------


## Djaxup

^^ dream logic  :wink2: 

I was driving in my car when a military helicopter passed over my car in silence, and I though "hey this is strange, better do a reality check". I wanted to try to poke my finger through my hand or do the nose pinch, but my hands were glued to the steering wheel so I could not perform either RC. Oh well, must be real then... /cringe

----------


## TravisE

I might as well recount one I had back when I was getting started, which remains one of my favorites:

I was sitting up in my bed but wasn't sure if I was awake or dreaming. I had my graphing calculator out and decided to try to RC with it. But I somehow couldn't figure out the result, or I thought I was doing it wrong. So I wanted to do a different RC but was afraid to move, because I was thought that my physical body wasn't yet in REM atonia and I might move it too and wake up. In other words, I couldn't move because I was afraid of waking up and ruining a LD opportunity, even though I wanted to get up and do a RC to find out if whether I was asleep or not.

If anyone happens to make sense of that, please let me know, because I never did.  ::lol::

----------


## Graywolf

I hold my nose and breathe in as a reality check.  I successfully breathe through my nose.  "Hmm, well, my nose must just be stuffed up."

My nose stuffiness level was so high that it looped back around and became negative.  Apparently.

----------


## Emiko

A few nights ago, I had a dream where I was walking down a street, and a coworker of mine was flying along it in the opposite direction, to my left and a few feet above my head. As he passed by, he said something like, "I'm trying out flying now. I've never done this before." I enthusiastically answered, "High-_five,_ man! That's my all-time favorite thing to do in a dream!" and held up my left hand for a high-five. He gave me one as best he could while flying, but it didn't connect very solidly.

...well, that's true, flying _is_ my favorite thing to do in a dream, but at no point during these events did I ever realize that _I_ was dreaming.  ::doh::

----------


## FryingMan

I recounted, in great detail, my lucid dream from earlier in the night to a random DC girl, whispering in her ear so that my mother, who was right next to me, wouldn't know that I was a lucid dreamer.   The girl noticed a weird bump on my mothers head in an area that was completely shaved, and asked her "oh, so you have one too?"

----------


## Junsuina

Hello, I am new here  :smiley: 

I just recently now took a nap. And well posting my just now dumb way of missing becoming Lucid.

I was on my tablet and decided, "heh, I'm tired, I'm gonna see if I can pull off a WILD..." and I did. (Mind you, I only attempted this twice on separate occasions)

I entered Sleep Paralysis, and kept telling myself to stay calm, and just imagine myself sitting up in the dream lucid, I entered the dream and... Well apparently I didn't go lucid because I thought I was still in my room so I attempted WILD again 3 MORE TIMES lol and woke up.

My first False Awakening. It felt so real That's why I guess I thought I didn't do it because It looked ordinary, I was in my room and nothing was out of place. Oh well, I'm happy because that means I improved  ::D:

----------


## dolphin

I saw a bunch of cartoon whales and dolphins swimming in the sky. I thought it was a projection from Los Angeles 334 miles away.

----------


## Rockefeller

I remember a dream, where a girl and me were sharing our dream journal. She was asking me how many lucid dream I made.

When I woke up, I was so crazy. HELL NO, how did you lose a big opportunity like that to become lucid.

----------


## AstralFlare

Being reminded that I'm in a lucid dream. Part of my technique is that I have to make the dream feel as normal and stable as possible, as if it was a waking state, and sometimes things present them selves which I recognize to be out of the ordinary, and this reminds me I'm dreaming and causes me to wake up or lose control of the dream state. For instance one of my best LD's was of me exploring a suburb street where I was capable of testing the physics of the world that were identical to waking reality, such as touching objects, looking at how light behaves, observing my self in reflections and so on, but it was a tape recorder in a garage that when the music played came out like scrambled garbage and that gave me a wake up call that I was dreaming and caused me to lose the lucidity. I guess I was being too cocky and tried to achieve too much, tried to test too many things in such a short space of time, instead of taking it slowly and remaining calm.

----------


## Creation

On the TV there was a musical about one of my favorite video game series. Man, that´s almost RC worthy. I thought. Guess who didn´t perform a reality check afterwards. I became lucid later that night though.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

During a stressful dream, I turned to a DC and calmly said, "I can always reset if I have to, I just don't usually like to resort to that."
And then continued on with the stressful dream, non-lucidly.  ::roll::

----------


## Suvid

During a dream in which I see myself from a third person perspective, an animal appears. The animal, a fox or a dog or something like that, is on fire.

The DC 'me' I'm seeing believes the animal was created by some kind of spirit or dream guide to present a strange situation, only possible in dreams. The DC 'me' starts suspecting it's a dream. I, the actual me, the one who is really dreaming that, don't.

----------


## Nhuc

It was yesterday. I was about to become lucid but my eye hurt from my contact and it woke me up every single time before I made the transition.

----------


## FryingMan

Oh Lord _what does it take!?_   I met ~Dreamer~, and did "playful/joking" RCs in front of her has a way of introducing myself as a lucid dreamer.  Did hand check, they looked wrong, ignored it.   Did nose pinch, repeatedly, every time I could breathe, I explained this by thinking I just hadn't gripped my nose well enough, kept re-gripping and trying again, eventually explained it away by saying "Oh, that's so unreliable, anyway" and continued on, non-lucid.    Then I saw my/her friend's hand and it was totally deformed with stumpy fingers.  Then saw the blue sky and was surprised because it had just been stormy earlier, I rationalized this by saying "the weather must have changed when I went over the mountains".   :Bang head:

----------


## ThreeCat

Alan Wallace telling me about all these neat kinds of reality checks.  You would think that was enough.  It wasn't!

----------


## FryingMan

^^ That's a moderate facepalm, but I was *doing* them!  And they all indicated dream!   And I didn't care/wasn't paying attention!   AAAAAA!

----------


## Narratick

This morning, I run into Vladimir Poutine who happens to be a random guy working as a cashier in a subway. Everything "normal" so far, yet I notice a dead corpse of a woman just behind him, completely rotten with flies all over it. Vlad seems indifferent to that dead body, and I personally invent whatever illogical reason to explain that, then I continue dreaming, non-lucid.

----------


## BrotherGoose

Last night I had a conversation with a friend from high school (who I haven't seen in probably 5-6 years) about how I had missed her as a dream sign 2 days prior...

----------


## jammylammy

When hot guys drop their pants etc. and there is sudden sexual activity between me and random people who I only just met.  ::D:

----------


## DylanBizarro

A few days ago I did a RC in a dream and found I was lucid because I had no fingers, and so I was about to summon a certain DC but then after I knew I was dreaming, I still thought that the people around me was going to think of me as crazy if I told them even though the dream was fake and none of it was real.

----------


## bemistaken

I was putting a condom on my penis.

Last time I checked I didn't have one of these.  ::shakehead::

----------


## gab

> I was putting a condom on my penis.
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have one of these.



Haha, seems to me that last time yo checked, you DID have one : D

FA of waking up, telling my cat that I have to get up for work, making coffee... Ugh, then I had to do it again.

----------


## FryingMan

On bus, ask driver for a special stop, he takes off on a cross-country shortcut on a gravel path that tilts  60 degrees or more to the left, a guy dives into the bottom shelf in a set of drawers that then shuts in the middle of the aisle, I think "OK this is bizarre" do a nose pinch * and keep doing it because air is leaking out, I must not be holding my nose firmly enough*.  This is becoming a very very disturbing trend.

----------


## cooleymd

I was in an elevator (often a dream sign) I pushed a button but then realized it wasn't the right one was labeled like HR or something so I pushed another one nope still not right (what like I can't read these buttons (possible dream sign)) I just kept pushing several.  So the elevator decides to go Willy Wonka on me and jumps out of the building and takes off across town, I can see it is picking up speed and getting near the street, then it is cable carring it across town and I am worried about other traffic, then I notice a police SUV driving along side and matching our in town speed which I would make at like 55+mph.  Police car are an RC sign, so up comes my hand, but I am looking past the hand at the female cop driving the car, ah yes very revealing armor indeed, also I am still concerned about cross traffic and keep turning my head to look out the front of the wanka-vator-cable-car, then back past an unknown number of fingers, sure I am counting to TWO but I'm not counting fingers who knows how many of those I had.   ::chuckle::

----------


## FOATL

LOL @ this thread

----------


## ~Dreamer~

My dream was hitting me repeatedly with my toilet disaster dream sign, but I didn't pick it up...
Busy public toilet, broken lock, room on a steep slant, someone else's giant log of poo ON the seat, falsely blamed for loud embarrassing noises, almost fell into the toilet when I sat down. I gave up on trying to pee 
and walked out of the toilet block without questioning reality.  ::imslow::

----------


## FryingMan

A really unbelievable series of WTF, why didn't I get lucid?! dreams this morning:

I had a really vivid dream this morning where I came upon my best friend MR's fenced "plot of land", and in  there he was digging a long, deep, narrow (not more than 1 foot wide) ditch.   I kept looking at that ditch and wondering what he was doing with it.  Where there pipes down there?   What is going on with that ditch?  I keep looking at it it was so weird.    I kept calling him to see if I could help.  3-4 times I called he never answered.   Finally he answered and gave  me (never saw him it just appeared in my hands) a wet sort of rotting piece of lumber to throw away.   I looked at this piece of wood, it was a long 2x2, one end of it had been torn off of some piece of construction.   I didn't know where to put it, he told me "over by the kitchen" (this was a naked plot of land with piles of lumber here and there).   The whole thing was just bizarre and dreamy from start to finish but I never noticed.

In another dream water was rapidly rising in the canal, threatening to flood the city.  "Oh, that's OK"  I think, "it'll just drain right back into the river."

Then I have a "people who won't get out of my way" dream where this woman and her little boy just won't let me go by.  Then my wife's pants are somehow down around her legs and this little boy is peeing and it sprays onto my wife's legs and panties (she doesn't notice), the mother of this boy offers to give me her phone number so they can offer compensation for the damage.

Then later some weird old guy hits me in the head (twice!) with a baseball-bat-sized baguette.  He's also got grenades.   Move along, nothing strange here!





> [toilet disaster]



Well, these have thankfully worn off for me, but now I suppose after reading this I'll have to suffer through a few more.

----------


## alpatich

My friends stole my dream journal and were reading dreams that never happened.

----------


## cooleymd

I am in a meeting, sitting in like desk chairs like from school, I recognize a few coworker types so it must be a work meeting.  What is that noise (I went to sleep with white noise set as rain), oh looks like my white noise generator is a bit loud for this meeting, a few people are looking my way, so I reach down beside my school desk/chair and find a speaker with a dial on it I twist the dial a bit and the white noise becomes less loud.

This is an example of real world stimuli leaking into the dream, amazing that while in the real world I doubt the sound was affected by my dream twisting of the dream dial on the dream speaker, in the dream my perception of the white noise did lessen.

sadly under the rain sound I had been playing on a continuous loop the following



but it had stopped.  It is talking about how to stabilize a lucid dream.

Even so perhaps turning down virtual white noise stabilized the non-lucid dream, as in my experience real world stimuli only tend to leak in at the end of dreams.  After turning it down I dreamed on for many minutes  :smiley:

----------


## MeannCat

One time while I and a dream character (he was a demon disguised as a human) were being chased by a swarm of I think wasp, and far off in my head I heard "I'm dreaming"
I didn't become lucid...and I ended up unconscious for the rest of the dream. Dang wasps are EVIL! Had to watch the rest of the dream without a body.

----------


## FryingMan

Coupla days ago, I "awoke" (FA) in the crazy bowling alley (dangit, I fell asleep waiting for a free lane, and slept past closing time!), then I started telling the DCs all about the dreams I had had earlier in the night (accurately), then was reading from a paper posted on the wall about dreams I had (false).   I also couldn't discern the time on my watch (and I don't wear a watch!).

----------


## Gusto

I was in the elevator of an hightech building : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Moby_Hotel.jpg
When I reached the top, some people greet me and ask for following them in a room.
In this room, there is abour 7 or 8 DC, wearing eccentric and ellegant black suits, like thoses of the movie "Matrix" : https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...2b5cc8fbfd.jpg
They explain me that I'm here for a lucidiy test.
The plan is, I seat on a black sofa, then I take some pills with a glass of water. The effect of the pills, somehow like a drug, is to loose lucidity, so the goal was to overcome the effect of the pills and go lucid, only with my motivation, determination, etc, etc.
There were a TV, and when I took the pills, I was instantaneously absorbed by the TV, like a zombie (I never watch TV in waking life, anyway).
I tryed to overcome the effect and become lucid on my own determination, like stop watching TV, looking around me and to wake-up.
The DC was saying "good... resist, yes... resist...", which means "resist to your natural abilitie to go non-lucid, and become lucid by yourself".
At this time my dream point of view changed to 3rd person, and I experienced another dream in a parralel way, like 2 dreams simultaneously...
During the "test" of lucidiy, I failed to become lucid, but I'm positive thinking because I think my subcouscious organized this experiment to help me become lucid in a dream I guess (it's the second time it happen to me, the previous time a DC was asking me to perfom a reality check, but I failed and answered "no we are not dreaming, everything seems to be logical and realistic..."

----------


## Therome

Did a reality check, realized I had six fingers on my hand, and instantly thought of telling my mom so we could go to the ER... She looked at it and suggested that I could be lucid dreaming (I talked to her that very day about the finger reality check) but I said not right now we really needed to go to the hospital. I then woke up  ::|:

----------


## BlueKat

I was watching a 2" cat in a hamster cage turning around in one of the tubes and thought, "hmmm, I wonder if that cat likes doing that or if he's uncomfortable".  Seriously!  I'm worried about what he's doing but have no problem at all that a cat is 2".  W H A T???

----------


## BlueKat

Oh my gosh.  You poor thing!  It's so frustrating waking up from those dreams and realizing we could/should have gotten lucid.  You are not alone.

----------


## TravisE

> I was watching a 2" cat in a hamster cage turning around in one of the tubes and thought, "hmmm, I wonder if that cat likes doing that or if he's uncomfortable".  Seriously!  I'm worried about what he's doing but have no problem at all that a cat is 2".  W H A T???



Maybe it was a tiny newborn cat (they start out pretty small)?  :tongue2:

----------


## BlueKat

Ahahaha.  Too funny!

----------


## Nfri

I saw reflection of myself on the wall like a mirror but light. It was slowed - if I move it moved few seconds later. I couldn't figure out why that's happening.

----------


## spellbee2

I was going to tell my friend a secret, but I didn't know if it was okay to tell him. I did an RC and found I was dreaming. Well, since I was dreaming, I figured it'd be okay to tell him the secret. Didn't accomplish anything else in the dream...

----------


## wolfgarr

Ok.. i was in the middle of some unknown city and it was dark. Every 20seconds.. my image turned red for a second like a heartbeat.. du dup- , and i was getting stronger every time that happened.  All the lightsources, were shining in a red light, when evil was near me. And then I saw, something like a werewolf. And the creature got scared and ran away from me.. and i said.. No you wont.. i ran after it.. grabbed my sword and decapitated the beast in a single blow..  And still i could not figure out.. that i was dreaming.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Non-lucid dream:
I met Stephen LaBerge at a convention. He was showing me a new LD induction technique using breathing and hypnosis. I had the opportunity to test the technique right then, as he claimed the transition to dreaming would be instant, but I was too self conscious in the company of all the people at the convention. I tried the technique half-heartedly and actually felt myself starting to enter a dream, but I decided I'd try it properly at home later.  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

Making progress with this "urge to fly" dream sign.  Missing a bunch, but at least it's clearly on my mind.

Two nights ago: bad guys coming, I look out over a valley (being in any sort of high place with a  view of the land below me usually gives me the thought of flying out over it), wish I could fly out over it to escape, and think in passing, *"too bad I'm not dreaming!"*.   :Bang head:   :Pissed: 

Last night: get the urge to fly, decide to test gravity, hop about *15 feet in the air*, look down at the ground as I slowly drift back to the ground, giggle like a girl a little, and continue on with the dream (I think I start air-swimming soon thereafter).    :Bang head:   :Pissed:

----------


## DawnEye11

I told a boy to put ointment all over his face like it was moisturizer. ::shakehead::  How did I not see how stupid that was?...

----------


## Wreckluse

I had one the other night where I caught my arm on fire and it didn't hurt.  I realized this was odd, questioned it....and then rationalized it by saying...."Oh, thats right...I just watched the Hunger Games."

Uhm...what? lol  I'M DREAMING DUMMY. haha   :smiley:

----------


## Emnition

> I had one the other night where I caught my arm on fire and it didn't hurt.  I realized this was odd, questioned it....and then rationalized it by saying...."Oh, thats right...I just watched the Hunger Games."
> 
> Uhm...what? lol  I'M DREAMING DUMMY. haha



Made me chuckle!

--

A couple of years ago I had a dream where I was sitting in the driver's seat of a parked car. A viking in a car drove by and hit another parked car. I decided to follow the viking to jot down his license plate. I looked at the license plate, looked down to write down the first letters/numbers on a piece of paper, looked up again and saw that the letters/numbers on the plate had changed. Happened a few times and I said to myself: must be because he's foreign.

----------


## FryingMan

Someone yelled out "Hey come look at the wild jellyfish migration!"  So I looked around the corner (of the back of the garbage truck I was standing in?) into the waves and saw not jellyfish but large, winged (like flying squirrels) spotted seals jumping and flopping through the air diving forwards into the waves (shining brightly in the sun, it was beautiful).   Then a giant bear came and crammed its mouth down on a seal, only its butt was left hanging out of the bear's mouth.  "Awwww, poor seal" I said.    I was then concerned about the bear coming in the truck.

Yup, nothing odd here!

----------


## FryingMan

A woman is behaving very strangely, frantic/wired/jumpy, when ordering at a walk-up counter, she's clearly not right, what's wrong with her, … then I wake up, and say "oh, that's why."

----------


## ThePerson

Just recently a dream character I was talking to about lucid dreaming said "well maybe this is a dream!" and I just laughed and continued my dream because I thought she was joking -___- not to mention I didn't even know this person, but we were friends apparently.

----------


## ageofthunder

Thursday night. I'm on a FLYING BUS, did a reality check and it didn't work. WTF.

----------


## Oktek

In one of my NDs I've met someone and his son. They were dressed like agents in Matrix (black clothes and sunglasses). Someone was about to enter the room and then they ran away, but were running on the ceiling. I said "Wow, that was cool!" without even realising, something's wrong... Maybe I thought it's real Matrix?

----------


## lunagoddess

Once I was in my room looking out my window and the scenery that's usually out my back window was in my left window.  A gang of elderly people on bicycles flooded my yard and started doing flips.  I thought, "Wow!  This is just like something that would happen in a dream!  It's so funny that it's actually happening in real life!"  ::|: 

Last night I did a reality check by breathing through my closed nose.  It failed so I proceeded to leave my house by climbing out of a hole in a window screen.  Naked.  Legs first.   ::|:

----------


## CursedSeraphim

tried ssild again after quite some time
I knew that it can often cause FAs so I thought I'll have to remember doing an RC when I wake up but whatever I always do that anyway
wasn't quite prepared enough it seems
I woke up repeatedly during the night without memories of dreams I could have had before waking up and thought that was strange but didn't do any RCs
in the morning I noticed that I must have had 3+ FAs where I didn't do RCs
I'm such a moron xD

----------


## Laurelindo

I dreamed that I was at the dentist and I was gonna have a cavity or something fixed (hell I don't know, all I know is that they were gonna use that goddamn drill), and I was extremely nervous (much more nervous than in waking life), and they tried to comfort me by giving me _ice cream_!
Have you ever heard of professional dentists giving their patients ice cream right before an operation?
I have definitely never heard of any dentist like that, except in this dream of course.

When I think about it, this was a double dreamsign, because not only does it seem strange to be given ice cream by dentists, it was also a dreamsign that they just randomly had ice cream standing around at their workplace.

----------


## cooleymd

Pseudo Lucidity / Maximum Stupidity

So I am in a tight ally apparently made of a dark color mud, trying to remote control back up my jeep and a trailer into the alley.  Finally it lines up and makes it in but it is tearing up the mud, as I watch it pass I can see it digging a car width trench (only about 3 feet width in the dream) into the mud, I know it is tearing up some other guys portion of the alley, and he is standing there.  I tell him I'll fix it. then I turn back and look again and the ground is not only totally level but also it is now completely paved with marble.  I don't want the guy to know I didn't do the work and figure the only way it could have happened was if this is a dream, but Don't want him to know so I try to hide this fact from him.  Then I think I should make an excuse that I have to go (probably because for a split second I was thinking of doing some fun lucid dream stuff) but in my effort to hide from him that it's all just a dream, I managed to hide this fact from myself too.  I walk off to my supposed appointment and wake up.   LAME!

----------


## FryingMan

Was playing in an orchestra and I see all of a sudden that my instrument has turned entirely bright, metallic green.    I decide this is because it's reflecting some green thing in the distance.   Doh.   Oh yeah, and I was checking out a giant trough of cocaine.   ::imslow::

----------


## lunagoddess

Was filling out paperwork and one of the questions was "Are you actually dreaming right now?"  I circled no so people wouldn't think I was crazy.  
Then when I looked back the question had completely changed.  Nothing suspicious here!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

A DC pointed out multiple dream signs to me, but instead of becoming lucid myself, I congratulated him and explained that _he_ was having a lucid dream. I showed him some dream control techniques and then I went on my way, feeling glad that I had helped someone else have a lucid dream.  :tongue2:

----------


## Simax

Walking on a slope with some other people, and one of them starts throwing fireballs, pretty much like Super Mario, on his friends who are walking on the ground down beside the slope just to get their attention. I think: "Out of its context, this sounds like the premise for an ugly dream". I wonder why that is. Also, _what_ "context" excactly?

----------


## WhereIsMyCar

I once had a dream with my grumpy old professor prodding me with his finger, shouting with raspy laryngitis, "You're dreaming! Come on, you're dreaming!" Needless to say, I am still learning how to lucid dream. ::lol::

----------


## Musicislife2

At a friend's place. About to leave. Looking down, I see A Field Guide to Lucid Dreaming. Do I take it home or lend it to my friend? Or realise I'm dreaming!! Haha anyways...  :tongue2:

----------


## RaveCrazedDave

Today I had a big dream, non lucid, after waking up and going to sleep again.

Anyway, in the dream I remember thinking out of nowhere "is this a dream?" I even remembered feeling that someone in front of me just partially entered a wall for a few seconds. Anyway, I reached this state of questioning my reality, and what do I do? I actually remember vividly looking around and thinking "No, this is not a dream, it's too real, I'm awake," without so much as a simple reality check. Mind you, that I never did this awake, I never really tought "no, this isn't a dream." And I actually was going to do a reality check, but then I looked around and simply decided that the prospect was ridiculous.

I'm still so amazed and happy about this. I feel this is really solid progress for me. I actually thought a dream was too real to be a dream... serves me right for having preconceptions about something I know nothing about, I guess. Still, I'm so excited guys!

----------


## tblanco

Looks like i have a good candidate for the "stupidest ways you failed to get lucid" thread.

WBTB INC R&D meeting

I am working for a company that's making a brand of lucid dreaming apparel. I was looking at the prototype for a wbtb pj shirt in a board room. We are sitting around a round table and looking at a powerpoint presentation on marketing and design of our new apparel. It's white with our logo and long sleeves with vibration cuffs to wake you up after a certain number of hours. It also can detect the presence of rem sleep and will hit you with the 40hz that bring on lucid dreams. I remember being excited to be a part of the team to bring this to market.

lucidity training session.

I am in a endless dark empty room with an older British white man with a beard. There is a single source of illumination from above that covers us and about a ten foot radius around us. we are standing about five feet apart. He is giving me lessons in lucidity dream techniques. He is lecturing on methods of stabilization and different ways to do dream manipulation. At different times I know that this is either Robert Waggoner or Obi Wan Kenobi.
…

----------


## BlueKat

This guy had yarn woven in and through the holes in his head and as I was removing the yarn for him, I asked, "why in the world did you let someone drill holes in your head?"  Come on!

----------


## heather675

I had one this morning. My husband and I were walking looking at christmas lights on houses and trees. No snow. I looked at a house and noticed it wasn't finished, and thought how stupid to have such little lights on with a roll still there. I looked at my husband and looked back at the tree and a bunch more was done, and I thought Oh, I guess more was done than I thought. After waking up, I was like seriously?! Come on!!! lol

----------


## FOATL

> Looks like i have a good candidate for the "stupidest ways you failed to get lucid" thread.
> 
> WBTB INC R&D meeting
> 
> I am working for a company that's making a brand of lucid dreaming apparel. I was looking at the prototype for a wbtb pj shirt in a board room. We are sitting around a round table and looking at a powerpoint presentation on marketing and design of our new apparel. It's white with our logo and long sleeves with vibration cuffs to wake you up after a certain number of hours. It also can detect the presence of rem sleep and will hit you with the 40hz that bring on lucid dreams. I remember being excited to be a part of the team to bring this to market.
> 
> lucidity training session.
> 
> I am in a endless dark empty room with an older British white man with a beard. There is a single source of illumination from above that covers us and about a ten foot radius around us. we are standing about five feet apart. He is giving me lessons in lucidity dream techniques. He is lecturing on methods of stabilization and different ways to do dream manipulation. At different times I know that this is either Robert Waggoner or Obi Wan Kenobi.
> …



ok i think you win......LOL

----------


## Rothgar

Last night I was sitting on a pier with some relatives watching some incredible stunts in the sky. People were doing stunts with surf boards, jetskis, kites and other cool equipment flying in the air like gravity was no issue. I immediately realized this could only be done in lucid dreams. So i told the guy next to me that they had to be lucid dreaming to do that. Then I said "but the weird thing is...how are they able to project their dreams like this so we can see them?" I never did figure that out.

----------


## sugarpeaches

i had one last night! i was looking in a mirror and realized i wasn't in the right body, then my hair changed color and style. i knew it wasn't possible and was very alarmed, but never once thought it might be a dream. i woke up very unhappy with myself!

----------


## FryingMan

Standing on deck of childhood home looking out at view, notice a tree shaped like a person, it comes alive and I get a "lucid rush feeling," and I think "Wow, I've just gotten lucid *while awake*! This is a new kind of lucidity, can't wait to tell Sageous about this!"

----------


## Celestite

I had a funny dream where there was torrential rain and I was outside in a strange city. I pulled out my phone and I decided to call someone but I kept pressing the numbers instead of the call button. I was yelling at myself in the rain going, "Why won't this stupid phone work! Work you dumb phone!" I felt so frustrated at that moment, I started crying hysterically and the dream people around me didn't even notice that I was there. Out of the blue, a little boy walks up to me and says, "Miss, do you need help?" I said yes. He took the phone and dialed a number and with ease, pressed the call button. I took the phone back from him and someone picked up on the other line. This was my conversation:
Me: Hello?
Other person: You're dreaming.
Me: What?
Other Person: ...
Me: Stop making up stories.
Other Person: I'm telling you the truth. Calm down.
(At this moment I was really mad at everything, I threw the phone at the ground and it broke). I woke up from the shock.

----------


## Prune

I saw the words 'lucid dreaming' and didn't think to do an RC.

----------


## livingthedream

Last night I saw a water fountain and one of my MILD targets was to reality check every time I drank water. I thought about realtiy checking at the sight of the fountain but never drank from it so didn't become lucid. Oh well, another shot tonight.

----------


## TravisE

I was staying at home while the others took a trip out of state, but the dream scene changed to where they were, which confused me into thinking I had somehow accidentally teleported there without having brought anything for the trip! I said that I needed to figure out how to teleport back home, but since I couldn't remember what I had done to teleport there in the first place, I just lied on the floor and tried meditating/self-hypnotizing myself into being back home or something. I eventually succeeded in teleporting back to my waking-life bed and bedroom.  :tongue2:

----------


## spellbee2

I was laying in bed after a FA. I was somewhat paralyzed, and my legs were floating above the bed for some reason. When I inhaled they rose higher until they were pointed straight at the ceiling, and when I exhaled they came back down. I was kind of panicking because I heard one of my parents coming down the hallway towards my room, and they'd think it was weird if my legs were floating up in the air, but I couldn't move to do anything about it.

Luckily, I became lucid about 2 minutes later from something else, but still...  ::doh::

----------


## Simax

I almost had one incredibly stupid. First, I was reminded of two previous dreams I've had, then I appearently thought the dream had ended, even though I was in the same spot as before, and thought I should write about thinking about dreams while in a dream in the "Stupidest ways you've missed becoming lucid" thread when I woke up. Still not lucid. Eventually I became aware that I was dreaming, but not until a while after that. So meta...

----------


## tblanco

Last night I dreamed that I was telling a LD support group about a lucid dream i had last night. Later my wife showed me her new dream journal for lucid dreaming.

----------


## LadyGalaxy

I was so close to one last night... okay, so the dream ended into a false awakening, which of course I didn't realize even if i was in a room that I had never seen before and was with my two friends. I talk to one of them for a second, then wake up into another false awakening, where I'm about to do a reality check, when suddenly my friend interrupts my ranting and says she knows about lucid dreaming too. I reply with something, and then she says that I don't have to do a reality check, because this is reality. Like and IDIOT, I believe her, and wake up for real, performing the reality check and realizing I missed and easy chance at lucid dreaming.
SO. CLOSE. My thumb was literally right next to my palm, and I could have easily done it. For some reason, I was doing in slow motion. Dangit.

----------


## InDreamviewband

i too have had countless dreams where i have full conversations with dream characters about dreaming/being lucid in a dream or obvious dream sings and it just doesn't click. i wake up feeling like an idiot

----------


## Siri

Last night I dreamt of driving a car. When I hit the brakes, they didn't work, and the handbrake didn't work either. I sort of skidded across a crossroad and saw the cars around me bump into each other. I thought: "Didn't I read somewhere that brakes tend to fail in dreams?" but didn't become lucid or think of doing an RC. Later I had an accident and my car ended up upside down. I just started to rock forwards and backwards until the car flipped onto the right side again and drove on.  ::doh::

----------


## Conscience

today I woke up and had the perfect opportunity for a DEILD attempt. I remembered a few dreams, I could have focused on one of them and re-entered it.
too bad.

----------


## BrookeGreen

I was at an amusement park in my dream so I take out my dream journal and start writing down what's happening. I was literally writing about my dream while in my dream but I somehow didn't realize I was dreaming.

----------


## Simax

I had a hunch I was dreaming so I tried to do something, don't remember what, but like standing on my head or something like that. I failed, and thus came to the conclusion I wasn't dreaming.

----------


## FryingMan

exerpt from DJ:

... I start discussing LUCID DREAMING. I say to everybody as they gather around, "How do you know that you are not dreaming *right now*!? You have to do reality checks. What makes a good reality check? Well, rubbing your hands for one" [oops!] and I rub my hands. I look around and people are doing weird things like pulling on their eyelids. I think about finger-through-hand. I say "Pinching your nose and trying to breathe through it is an excellent reality check!" Then I pinch my nose and inhale, I can breathe! "See! Look at me, I'm pinching my nose and I'm able to breathe!" I'm holding up my left elbow high and reaching over and pinching my nose. I grab it tightly to make sure no air can escape, and I do another big inhale and exhale through the pinched nose. This gives me a funny feeling, I'm wondering what this means for the people all around me. I think I say (or just think?) "See? You're all dream characters!" [upon recalling this dream later, I groan "you've GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!"]

----------


## acatalephobic

So I put on these outrageous sunglasses that had a mouthpiece attatched (?), and at one point I was talking and bit down on the thing, causing one of my front teeth to pop right out. I freak out.

Even though I do not recall waking up, soon after I am in another equally ridiculous scenario, find a mirror and take a look in my mouth. Okay, they look weird yes but they are all there!

I turn to the table full of strangers sitting around me and exclaim "SEE? I KNOW I'M DREAMING because a few minutes ago I was missing a tooth, but now it's back!"

One DC practically cuts me off with her excitement, saying how great dreaming is and what it can teach a person. 
Followed by me waking up immediately. Sweet.

Nonsense scenarios, check.
Losing teeth, check.
Sudden change of scenario without segue, check.
Weirdness reflected in a mirror, check.
Realization that doesn't sink in, check.

It's like a damn perfect storm of missed opportunity.  >_<

----------


## Jayme

Last night in my dream, I was at work. I knew I was only an hour into my shift. 

Then suddenly, I'm at home. I start thinking, "How did I get here?". I texted many coworkers, asking them if I went home sick and I was just so out of it that I couldn't remember. I just kept thinking, "how am I here? Why am I here? I should be at work right now!".

Eventually, I texted one friend who replied with "dude that's a symptom of autism". 

Then my dream continued on as normal, and I completely forgot about it. 

 ::|:

----------


## FryingMan

Cleaning poop from a bicycle.   In the bathtub.

----------


## TravisE

> Last night in my dream, I was at work. I knew I was only an hour into my shift. 
> 
> Then suddenly, I'm at home. I start thinking, "How did I get here?". I texted many coworkers, asking them if I went home sick and I was just so out of it that I couldn't remember. I just kept thinking, "how am I here? Why am I here? I should be at work right now!".



Haha, stuff like that sometimes happens to me and I get really confused. One time I thought I had accidentally teleported somehow and tried to figure out what I had done so I could teleport back where I was.  :tongue2:

----------


## AstroFlyer

Explaining to someone about Lucid Dreaming and demonstrating how to do a reality check !

----------


## Redrivertears

I guess one of mine would be becoming lucid, but then deciding "not to have a lucid dream because the alarm is going to go off in a minute and I have to go to work anyways'. So, back to regular dream, and waking up in the middle of the night a little later. Doh!

-Redrivertears-

----------


## jundreams

i was pretty sure i was semi-lucid this morning but it didnt turned into a full blown lucid dream
i was getting ready for school. it was raining. at some point, i was semi-realized i was dreaming. my plan was to get out of the house, and do my thing when i was at school. my dad and my bro was already in the car waiting for me for the school. i hastily put on my soccer shoes. i thought "why do i need that in poor rain?" and switched to rain boots
but they left without me. i later tried to chase down the car but i woke up soon after

----------


## Sasso0o

I'm still a beginner so I don't have too many experiences, but once in a dream I was thinking that if I look at numbers, look away, then look back I will find them different, and I was doing this reality check in the dream (I never did it in reality, just read about it), and I saw the numbers changing which proved the theory, but still I didn't go lucid. Crazy! and of course I think and talk about Lucid dreaming sometimes in dreams and don't become lucid.  ::rolllaugh:: .

Anyway the only reality check that worked for me so far is the "How did I end up here?" one although I don't do it enough in walking life.

----------


## Ajanime22

I dreaming that I was in my brother's dream and I even said to him,"Man, DJ! You're so lucky you're having a lucid dream. And it's so vivid, too. _I_ want to have a lucid dream." At one point, I even said,"Oh yeah. This is a dream. Too bad it's my brothers, though." -_-

----------


## supergang77

i was on a very high building and i dropped, but before i hit the ground i opened up a menu and clicked leave game so ididnt hit the floor and hurt myself. the only thing leaving the game was was just respawning me aswell, which is what i wanted.

----------


## Gem28

I woke up in the morning and i took the kids to school. I came home and was so tired i had a nap. I was dreaming that i was in my room tidying up. It was so vivid. Then my kids came into my room and i thought to myself -what are my kids doing in my room? I have taken them to school. So i said 'am i dreaming?' I tried to push my hand through the wall to see i was actually dreaming but my hand wouldn't go through. Minutes later i said 'am i sure i am not dreaming? My kids should be at school' so i tried again to push hand through wall but failed again. So i came to the conclusion that i was awake. 
I was so disappointed when i actually woke up.

----------


## Simax

"Oh, this is just like that dreamsign, except this is for real."

----------


## Ginsan

A few days ago I tried to fire a magic ball at someone, it didn't work. Then my fellow prisoner fired it (at the guard) and the guard fired a bigger ball of his own. I didn't get lucid  ::chuckle::

----------


## TravisE

I went into the backyard, turned around to go back in the house, and found the patio and back door suddenly missing. I got really confused, thinking I had accidentally wandered into someone else's backyard, though I couldn't imagine how since our yard is all fenced in. So I did a RC, which seemed to indicate reality. I had that vague doubt in the back of my mind that I needed to look more deeply, which commonly happens and allows me to become lucid even in dreams with reality RCs. Tried the RC again, still looked normal, so I decided it was real and forgot to continue watching out for dream signs. Whoops.

I was rewarded with a non-lucid dream plot of getting seen by people demanding what I was doing trespassing in their backyard, and later fighting with swarms of horrible bugs I've never seen before that behaved like weed stickers/burs that stick into my body and immediately fly back to me and stick back in when I try to pull them off. So maybe I won't make this mistake again.  ::lol::

----------


## Intet

While getting high of dream edibles last night: "I bet this is going to interfere with my dream recall."

----------


## Xtaberry

The other night gravity stopped working, and I was like hey, the world just became a magic swimming pool and started swimming around in zero gravity. How did that not make me lucid?

----------


## Kageonite

Last night the Joker hijacked my school bus. Thought nothing of it.

----------


## Laurelindo

Last night I was looking at some kind of floating computer screen or something, and for some reason I was supposed to look at a bunch of names for the primary senses that were written out on the screen.
The screen displayed 8 (yes, 8) primary senses, and a few of them were sensible things like "sight",  "hearing" etc, but I also saw weird things like "heart" (wtf?) and "@#@!1" (I don't know, some random string of symbols like that), and I was like "hey, HEART is not a sense!".
For some reason, I never questioned the even more nonsensical "@#@!1" stuff.
Also, I didn't realize that _maybe_, all these stupid things were _perhaps_ a sign that I was dreaming???  :Eek:  ::whyme::  ::wtf::  ::huh::  :boogie:

----------


## FryingMan

I'm with my wife and I want to head up the final hill home [to childhood home], but the stairway out of the room to outside leads through a toaster oven which is cooking an open-faced sandwich which is blocking the way out.

----------


## Jayme

Last night during a dream, my manager was showing me a bracelet. I forget what it said on it, but the text changed right in front of my eyes. I watched it change. I thought "Oh, now it says ________. Interesting!" 

Really? -_-

----------


## LucasPotter

It's been a couple weeks now, but:

*Me:* _*running around like an idiot*_ OH MAN I HATE IT WHEN DREAMS DON'T MAKE SENSE _*keeps running around like an idiot*_

----------


## stormr

Not to long ago I was somehow stuck in another persons dream. She was talking to me about how she can control everything, but I can't because I'm not the lucid one. Felt like it went on for awhile, then I suddenly decided to go have my own dream so I can be in control and told her that I would bring her into mine. That's when I said "It's been fun being in your dream with you, I'll see you in a few..." Then I woke up.

----------


## Laurelindo

I had a couple extremely obvious dreamsigns last night.

The first thing I remember from my last dream was that it had started snowing outside - which in itself is of course not a dreamsign, since snow in Sweden in early October is totally possible.
The real reamsign was that one of my uncles randomly showed up behind me in my apartment, and he has absolutely no reason whatsoever to just show up like that with no warning, since I study more than 500 miles away from home, and if he wanted to visit me then he would have obviously told me about it in advance, and tried to figure out when it was the best time for him to do that.

Then, about five minutes later, I had a fairly nerdy dreamsign - I was looking up the very first Bridging Problem in the physics book "University Physics With Modern Physics - 13:th Edition" (damn good book, by the way), and I noticed that it was suddenly extremely weird and asked for really arbitrary things - I cannot even remember what the question was like, but it had absolutely nothing to do with fundamental physics.
The real Bridging Problem from chapter 1 in that book is about calculating the work that is done by a box that slides down a tilting roof of a house, and I actually kind of knew that even during the dream, so I was very, very close to becoming lucid there.
In fact, I have a feeling that I even was lucid for a couple seconds, but I cannot say for sure if I was.

----------


## Rothgar

Ok how about this? I was at a theme park and ran into someone I recognized as a friend of my grandson's. Only, the person was actually a blue glass cup sitting on a low shelf. I felt bad for him not having a normal face since I couldn't read his emotions, but I introduced myself to him. He really was a nice fellow as I recalled. I knew something seemed odd but I wasnt sure what.

----------


## LucasPotter

From my DJ:





> I was walking up the stairs at home. It was really windy, though. I thought "oh, hey, I need to do a RC soon". But then I looked around, the stairs looked normal and the super strong wind, with no windows around, also seemed normal. Finally, the mountains below the stairs also made sense. So I shrugged and thought "nah, this is real. There's no way I could feel such strong winds in a dream".



YES WAY LUCAS YES WAY YOU IDIOT  :Bang head:

----------


## spellbee2

Was swimming in a lake and noticed that I was breathing fine underwater. Thought to myself, "It's just because this is that futuristic water. You can breathe it fine, but it doesn't supply you with any oxygen."

----------


## Baron Samedi

Look in the mirror. I have a werecat lion face. Hmm. Weird. *brushes teeth*

----------


## StaySharp

For me it also has to be the archetypical issue of realizing that I'm dreaming without becoming lucid. It shouldn't even be possible but has happened quite a few times to me recently.

----------


## Synapse

More like a "Stupid Way I've _Lost_ Lucidity", but I had this lucid dream a few days ago where I was 'woken up from' on a flight of stairs by my sister. Apparently I was sleepwalking; never did that in real life so I should've RC'd. I also ask her if I'm still dreaming, and she says no. And I believed her  ::doh::  Damn DCs...

----------


## jacko

> For me it also has to be the archetypical issue of realizing that I'm dreaming without becoming lucid. It shouldn't even be possible but has happened quite a few times to me recently.



I call this "Simulated Lucidity". I wrote about it here. (It's post #6)

----------


## Alassen

Yesterday I spent 15 minutes reading posts in this thread. Tonight I dreamt of my deceased grandfather and thought: this is weird, because he's dead. I performed two reality checks, that surprisingly gave me false negatives. Then I assumed I wasn't dreaming and got really scared because I 'actually' was seeing a ghost. Then my grandmother appeared next to me and told me not to worry, because it was 'just normal'. Stupid.

----------


## TravisE

Maybe not so much “stupid” as rather interesting: I was playing an intriguing RPG-style video game, but later it was more like I was watching a recording of myself playing the game previously. I started getting confused when I began fast-forwarding it and feeling like I was actually seeing into the future because I didn't remember actually playing those parts yet. I began thinking that something wasn't quite right about this, but then it's not clear what happened next—I can't remember, or the dream hit a discontinuity and switched subjects before I could ponder it enough to become lucid.

----------


## spellbee2

I just got a new laptop in the dream. I remember thinking, "I sure hope I still have this laptop when I wake up." Woke up without a laptop and without a lucid...

----------


## blueblue79

"hey look, it's that mysterious place I always see in my dreams! except since I'm seeing it, it must actually be real. nice!"

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> "hey look, it's that mysterious place I always see in my dreams! except since I'm seeing it, it must actually be real. nice!"



Yep know that one: "Wow look at the sky and the clouds. they morph and look soo awesome like in my dreams"

----------


## blueblue79

> Yep know that one: "Wow look at the sky and the clouds. they morph and look soo awesome like in my dreams"



dream logic can be quite hilarious!

----------


## FryingMan

> dream logic can be quite hilarious!



Like, for instance, just now:

A giant (20 feet tall, huge) stone statue comes flying to pick me up and take me to a party.  As I reach my arms up to let me pick me up, I think something like "If I weren't so awake, I should probably check to see if I'm dreaming", but of course, I don't.

And later on, I gave wine to an adult friend, who then became her young daughter who drank the glass, I find the mother and tell her while laughing "if <name> is acting strange later, it's because *FryingMan* got her drunk!".   I rarely name my DV self in dreams.

----------


## blueblue79

> Like, for instance, just now:
> 
> A giant (20 feet tall, huge) stone statue comes flying to pick me up and take me to a party.  As I reach my arms up to let me pick me up, I think something like "If I weren't so awake, I should probably check to see if I'm dreaming", but of course, I don't.
> 
> And later on, I gave wine to an adult friend, who then became her young daughter who drank the glass, I find the mother and tell her while laughing "if <name> is acting strange later, it's because *FryingMan* got her drunk!".   I rarely name my DV self in dreams.



missed reality check, people morphing into other people, and calling yourself by a username... the dream logic checks out!!! lmao  ::laughhard::

----------


## Ajanime22

> Ok, once I was lying down on the pavement, surrounded by chickens, telling everyone to be quiet because I was trying to have a lucid dream.



LMAO!!!!!

----------


## Ajanime22

One time, I was in some unknown garden where my sister dug up her dead dog from the ground. I think to myself,"What? This isn't real! This has to be a dream!" and try to push my finger through my hand. My cousin looks at me and asks my brother,"What is he doing?" My brother says,"Pfft. He thinks he's dreaming." in a sarcastic tone. I get distracted by it and don't become lucid. -_-

----------


## AstralPhreak

Many things can happen to you while you lucid dream. I once dreamed that i was astral projecting on a square in a dress, it wasn't pleasent  :Cheeky:

----------


## ElsiaStar

I was jumping and flying in the air and thought, "wow, I can jump pretty high even though I'm not in a dream"

----------


## TravisE

I can't believe this happened.

I woke up and had trouble getting back to sleep for a long time but decided to treat it like a WBTB. I told myself I'm going to have a big, important LD next and that I'd better be prepared for it, that I was confident it would happen, etc. Sure enough, when I finally got back to sleep after a couple of hours, I was riding in a car and saw something that seemed “dreamlike” and started checking to see if I was dreaming. Whoo, incubated LD, right?

Well, I was having a bit of trouble with the RC because the result was ambiguous (though this in itself is a dream sign that I usually eventually figure out), and then right in the middle of that, we got pulled over by a cop. We got nervous, I got distracted (and to make matters worse, found I somehow didn't have my seatbelt on), and forgot about it and eventually woke up without ever verifying it was a dream.

I guess I didn't come up with the most well-planned dream narrative for lucidity in this one.  ::lol::

----------


## FryingMan

1. A pride of lions is hanging out on the backyard lawn of my childhood home (which in the dream is covered in vibrant, green grass, itself a lucid miss because of the drought, that lawn is a dead wasteland now).   

My thoughts about this: I do not want to have to pick up their giant turds.

2. Some restaurant kiosks have opened along the brick wall of the house across my childhood home (thoroughly residential-only neighborhood).

My thoughts about this: Hey, this is a great addition to the neighborhood!

3.   I'm making out with my ex-gf DB on the couch, while at the same time I'm calling my ex-gf DB who lives on the other side of the country and leaving her a voice mail message that she should travel and come visit us.

4. I get up and walk across the cafeteria to say hello to my ex-gf DB (big DB night, there was at least one more of her) before she leaves.  My eyes are on her the entire time, she never gets up, but when I sit down and say "Hello there!" she is not there any more.

5. I'm saving my friends whose feet and hands are bloody and deformed because the bad guys tortured them by forcing them to walk around using old cans as shoes.

6. My son insists that his brown monochrome monitor is OK, the problem is that the ones with red and green explode with that cable.  Oh, and the neighbor's house just outside the window suddenly catches fire from an explosion or meteor or something.

And that's just a sampling.    Big night, and not whiff of lucidity anywhere.

----------


## Zaephr

I was talking with my Business class teacher about lucid dreaming, and I was able to fully recount the experience of my first WILD. 
The cringe is real

----------


## TheSheepCounter

A couple of times:

* I saw a woman riding a white rocking horse with blue spots. I though this was wierd and did a nose pinch reality check and I could breathe... but by then, I was in a more realistic environment. I did the nose pinch RC again and I could breathe but I didn't think much of it.

* I was with some people and we were all wondering what day it was. I thought it was Sunday. A boy in the dream said it was Tuesday. The actual RL date? Saturday. I don't know how I missed becoming lucid from that.

----------


## FryingMan

A night full of dream signs.  Of particularly "can't believe I missed it" level:

+ I'm sitting at a table with some other people.   There are lots of little bits of things on the table.   Every time I look at one, it floats up in the air a little bit and settles back down.   I'm amazed what a coincidence it is that the wind blows exactly the thing I'm looking at like that.

+ I'm telling a couple from "my group" about how I dreamed earlier about our group (a group of friends going to prom?) going to a swimming pool.

----------


## Nellas

I attempt to WILD. In the following dream, I'm having a conversation with my younger brother about lucid dreaming. He tells me the way he does it is to just let his body go and then he's in the dream. I tell him that I have trouble lucid dreaming and that I should take his advice.

A few days ago I posted here saying that zombie apocalypse is a dream sign for me. This all took place within a zombie apocalypse dream. DOH.

----------


## Calisia

One time I dreamed I was going to a dinner with some widows from a church. I was sitting at a table with an old lady who was in her mid eighties. We were waiting for the others to come in and the waitress came and asked us if we were ready to order and the old lady said something like "Are we really in the restaurant right now?" I thought the old lady was senile and told the waitress we will order when the others arrive.

If I had taken the old lady's question more seriously I could have become lucid. Maybe that old lady DC wasn't senile after all.

----------


## Suvid

Today I dreamed I took my cats for a walk on some grasslands... and then went home without them. In the next dream, I have to take a train because I was suposed to meet with my mother, but then I remember that "yesterday" I forgot my cats those fields. So I get out of the train and run home to check if they are there. If they weren't, I would have to search on all those fields and hope they are still there. I'm really worried about them.

When I enter my room, I see all my cats sleeping on my bed (my three cats, and three extra kittens) I was so, soooo happy and relieved I wanted to cry. '_This is a dream! A dream! It's a dream come true!_', I say.

I "reality check" (by slapping myself softly >.>) to make sure it's not a dream that I'll wake up from. But I don't, I'm still there, the cats are still there... Whew, good thing this isn't a dream, I wouldn't like to have woken up in a catless house. Now I can relax... So they really came home by themselves since that far away! ... But, wait, since when do I have six cats...?

... Then I wake up.

----------


## LucidSky38

Normally my RCs never fail 95% of the time, but there was this one time I looked at the time and each time I blinked the time changed, and I just thought it was a glitch! That reality check almost always works!  :Picard face palm:

----------


## cooleymd

I just gave a lecture on a new triggering method for lucid dreaming, it was based on using moral outrage to trigger.  When your in a dream and you see something that in the real world would shock the conscience but realize it can't be real and become lucid.  There were many skeptics in the audience, when my lecture was over I went to the back corner where all the hot girls were and then I sat down with them, then I woke up   DOH!

The lecture itself had its good and bad points.  The good thing was that I chose the nights previous dream to describe to them and I had excellent recall much better then a typical dream journal entry.  The bad thing was I was describing a non-lucid dream.

No wonder the prevailing attitude about lucid dreaming in the auditorium was "its not real", but that was an improvement, because before the lecture they had a pseudo-Shakespearean attitude of 'kill all the dreamers'.

Oh well maybe I can use the concept and write an article   "Conscientiously using  the unconscionable to become conscious and reach the sub-conscience"

----------


## robertcox88

I posted this in another thread too but it's applicable. A couple nights ago I was doing a WBTB, fell asleep, and in my dream was attempting to do the same WBTB. Der da Der!

----------


## LucasPotter

*Me:* *_enters room_*
*Two guys:* HEY YOU WE'RE GOING TO KILL YOU
*Me:* *_raises arms_* Fools. *_uses the Force to choke them_*
*Guys:* *_die_*
*Me:* This is so cool! I thought it only worked on Star Wars and in my dreams!

----------


## Nellas

I plugged my nose to do a RC, take a breath. I can breath. I think, 'Huh, must mean I'm dreaming.' I do it a couple more times and then go back to the dream plot, non lucid.

----------


## Junsuina

Does a reality check

Le me: *breathes me through plugged nose* hmm, thats weird.

Sees pixies flying around me

"New breed of fireflies, they look adorable. "

Wake up..........."why"

----------


## FryingMan

I mean, come on now!    Let's see:

+ a full-sized adult pig jumped up on the couch and laid down with me.   My thinking: "Pigs are great pets!".   My mom's on the couch, too, and is taking just a bit too much enjoyment from the pig.

+ while I'm chasing the flea that jumped off of my pet around the carpet, I feel something brush up against me from behind, and I then notice that there are small pools filled with little fish dotting the carpet of my childhood home's living room.   I stand up and notice that there is about 3 inches of water on this floor of the house.  I look outside and see that the water comes from a flood that fills the area.   [My childhood home is at an elevation of around 1000 ft.].   I go running for my dad to come look at the flood and help sandbag the doors, and to come look at the fish pools in the living room carpet.   The water is almost gone when he comes downstairs.   I see the water suddenly drain hundreds of feet down.  "DID YOU SEE THAT!?" I cry to him.   I also tell him to clean up the tadpoles.

----------


## cooleymd

Wasting Life at High Speed:

I just woke from a dream where a dead relative and I were trying to catch the bus, I saw a large bus coming but I wasn't ready.  I kept trying to get ready but would end up less ready (dressed etc) and kept wasting time eating potato chips.  Then my dead relative got on the bus and I waved it on wards (when it left it was a small bus), then even tho the relative hadn't taken the potato chips with them they were gone.  I had noticed before it was 6:15 AM but now it was 8:00 AM then   suddenly I noticed it was noon, I decided to take a few seconds shower, when I got out it was midnight.  I yelled angrily "What it's midnight now?"  ::wtf::  (my conclusion: I was wasting my life faster than usual) then suddenly it was 1:00 AM then it became bright outside, and I concluded it was now 1:00 PM and thought "That's more like it!"  :Thinking:

----------


## MadzAssassin

Right, I had two dreams back to back that were joined together by a false awakening. 

One character from the 1st dream appeared in the 2nd briefly. The 1st dream took place in a church where I was receiving a chemistry lesson oddly enough xD This person who appeared in both dreams had caused people to cry in the chemistry class. 

I then woke up, still in the church and on my way to geography. Odd, I know. I was walking behind this person who caused people to cry and discussed the 1st dreams' events with him, without knowing it was a dream if you get me? 

Anyway, he said that none of that happened, and I actually followed up with;
"Oh, I must have been dreaming it then!" Despite me still dreaming and failing to realise that I was in the same location as the first dream with the same person.

I was officially kicking myself xD

----------


## JBML

i'd say the one where my wife was getting it on with her best friend in front of my dream eyes...

sure beats the one where i saw beermats flying all throughout the sky... i consider that more probable

----------


## Spock

Practically every third dream of mine is so ridiculous that it's really impossible to choose... Just three days ago, closets were transforming into skyscrapers in front of my eyes, so to climb them I just used a chair... In the same dream I had a memory of a stranded pirate ship in the middle of an alpine forest, and was trying to find it (for the first time).

But I think I'll give the prize to a reoccurring DC of mine. He is based on my mid & high school friend who constantly discussed lucid dreaming with me among other shared interests, but I haven't seen him in years. Yet, every couple of months he pops randomly into one of my dreams, and eventually starts talking to me about LDing... Very rarely I actually get the hint. Last I met that DC, we were super soldiers training in some tundra. He kept rambling something like: "Have you ever had a lucid dream? You know, where you know you're dreamin'. For all I know I could be having one right now. Hell, for all I know I could be in your dream."

All I replied was: "Stop talking already! Is that all you ever think about? Dammit man!"

----------


## anderj101

...as I'm standing in a very awkwardly open bathroom setting,  I stop and think to myself, This is just a dream. I dont have to worry about anyone watching me poop. - Full DJ entry here.

FFS  :Picard face palm: 

I felt like a complete idiot this morning.

----------


## jzinser

So I 'wake up from my bed' and look at my hands, they are all bruised like almost the whole hand. Instead of becoming lucid my reasoning was 'fuck, I must have had a really intense dream and hit myself with something'  :Sad:

----------


## Spock

Don't know how to quote parts of my DJ entry yet, but here is a copied text from a dream I had tonight:

"This one started as a WILD attempt. I WILDed and got to the stage where I saw a dream being formed. This time it was my garden, being shaped piece by piece from fractalish shapes. Then, I suddenly got excited since this time my jaw didn't clench, so my heart rate increased and I fell back to HH vibrations... I tried to save the situation but couldn't, and "woke up" opening my eyes. What I didn't realize was that I didn't REALLY wake up - this was yet another FA, and again I just forgot all my training to RC at awakening.  ::|: 
Anyhow, like many of my recent FAs, the first 15 minutes of the dream were constant attempts of re-WILDing, and then realizing the I can't even fall asleep, much less WILD. Everything looked normal in my room, just like in RL. I just kept turning and turning to no avail. Then I suddenly hear a woman's voice telling me to be quiet, that I woke her up and hinder her lucid dream attempts. I sit up, and find A SECOND BED IN MY ROOM (in RL, there is not even enough space there!) Questioning nothing, I apologize, and remember that she is my roommate, and that I'm at the "Dreamviews dorms".  :Big laugh: 
This was like a specialized building were people can have very good conditions of sleep to optimize lucidity chances...  ::rolllaugh:: "

----------


## Junsuina

Walking through a trail near a highway and suddenly a giant white snake with black scales in the shape of "Lucid" slithers into the highway wrecking stuff....what do I think of?

"That is awesome."

----------


## LiLeila

1. I was looking around in a city and knowing that I'm in some sort of virtual reality. I was thinking something like "If VR looks like this - no wonder that people can't tell the difference between the RL". 

2. I was riding my bike on freaking ice and I was saying to myself "I'll be aware when I'll be dreaming".

3. I was lying on my bed, had intensive vibrations and I freaked out, got up and turned on the lights (still in dream).

4. I was trying to type something on computer and I couldn't so I just thought that in dream it's impossible ._.

----------


## Spock

Had another one of these the night before last (14.01.2016: Alejandro González Iñárritu's next film; renovations; watching a LD documentary; punks):

"3. I'm at my childhood's home. Everybody is asleep so I sneak passed my grandma's room to the living room and turn on the TV. I go through the many different channels, but stop on this documentary about LDing (no, didn't even think to reality check  :Picard face palm: ). It mostly followed a couple in which both are lucid dreamers, some teenager lucid dreamers, and some loner lucid dreamers too. As the docu progressed that talked about they're techniques and beliefs, etc. For some reason the docu even followed that couple into the bedroom (not only during sleep), so the show contained nudity to some degree and I felt dirty watching their private life like that. But that was a minor part, no sex shown or anything like that... After the show ended, I grabbed a snack and sneaked back to my room to sleep. (without even trying anything from the show!!!)"

Joining DV made my brain a reeeeal "funny guy" -_-
Had another missed FA today (which becomes a daily routine), but probably won't put it on my DJ here since the whole night had a very NSFW theme...

----------


## spellbee2

Me while wrestling a snake: "I shouldn't have taken that B6 last night, it makes me dream of snakes."

----------


## LucasPotter

I actually DID get lucid, but I was so stupid about it that it deserves to be posted here.

Basically, stuff was happening, I realised I was dreaming, but I was sure I was about to wake up, so...

*Me:* I'm dreaming, obviously! I'll wake up now, though.
*Me:*
*Me:*
*Me:*
*Me:* ...uhm...?
*Me:*
*Me:*
*Me:*
*Me:* I guess I was wrong! Okay, this lucid dream is here to stay! Now what should I--

I woke up.  ::doh::

----------


## 101Volts

Not as if I was trying to dream in a lucid way in these occasions, but there was one time I was literally levitating like an Indian man on a flying carpet up the stairs to my bedroom so I could watch Mike Mozart's BlogTV broadcast. After I woke he was having a broadcast too.

(Yes, back when BlogTV was a thing.)

"Huh, you would think I'd have picked up by now I am dreaming in that sort of situation..."

Also the numerous times I turned myself female in dream didn't surprise me nor did the time I turned into Rainbow Dash. Yes. A cyan coat-colored rainbow-maned female Pegasus from My Little Pony. Not even THAT surprised me. Still, I'm capable of Lucid Dreaming... Somehow.

----------


## lucidbunnie

Lot of people misunderstand the concept of lucidity. You can see all the dream signs and still ignore them if your logic or memory isn't kicking in - this is where levels of lucidity comes in. You could even dream of doing RC and talking about LD and still not become lucid if your level of lucid awareness is still "unconscious".

Personally I had lots of dreams where i talk about dreams, LD, RC, and even have dreams of retelling a recent dream to someone and still missed becoming lucid. However, the times I do count is after I have have sufficient awareness and sometimes dreams are so stable RC doesn't help me confirm its a dream. Here i am becoming lucid, but feel i may have slipped into an alternate reality. So, I become overly cautious and eventually end up waking up. XD

----------


## FryingMan

I'm really angry at an adult-sized ghost for possessing a young boy, I yell at him "Stop that, you're getting his body all stretched out its right size!"

----------


## morningdew420

I had to stop smoking weed for court, and its been like a month, now I'm having multiple lucid dreams every time fall asleep, except their more like nightmares then dreams? does this happen to anyone else? their also so clear I can remember every little thing like watching a movie that im in and can control really weird

----------


## Patience108

I was telling my sister I had lost the key to the house so had not been back to feed the dog - I was really sorry and had been running around everywhere trying to find her to tell her I had killed her beloved dog... And after I had told her this sad news I thought to myself - 

'Is this for real? This sounds soo over the top... Has it really happened?'  And then carried on ::huh::  ::roll::

----------


## Laurelindo

I flew above a lake, and made small dives so that I just barely touched the surface and then I flew high up above the trees.

Obviously always happens in waking life.

----------


## Intet

In a dream last night I looked in a mirror, saw that I was a different race, and did a nose pinch, but I didn't check to see if I could still breathe through my pinched nose. I just pinched it.

----------


## annabeau

I try to add 2+2. It equals 5. I then push my fingers through my hand and it works. I don't become lucid at all though. I just go along with the dream.

----------


## LiLeila

The sun was setting in the north but I thought that it's normal in winter.

----------


## LiLeila

While running: "How easy I can run, just like in a dream!"

----------


## Hedwig

I dreamt this morning that I was at concert.  Irl I have tickets to one of my favorite bands in a few months; it occurred to me in the dream that hey, wait a second, this concert hasn't happened yet.  Am I dreaming?  I quickly tried an RC.  My fingers didn't go through my hand, I tried numerous times, expecting them to go through.  I thought, and this could totally be a dream. But I guess not...

I woke up so mad at myself...

----------


## robertcox88

A couple nights ago I had a dream with waves in it (which  have been a reoccurring dream sign)  and I thought to myself wow another dream with waves In it.  I guess that was good enough for me

----------


## Signet

> I dreamt this morning that I was at concert. [snip]
> I woke up so mad at myself...



That's like the time I did a nose-plug check -successfully!- a dozen times on the way to class... and concluded that my nose must be broken.
I, too, woke rather mad at myself....

----------


## LiLeila

1. I was writing my dreams... on the sand. 

2. Dried bananas in my drawer. I was thinking that they are good for dreams (which I read on DV lately).

3. Someone shot me (pretty vivid) and I was alive.

4. I was falling asleep (in a dream) and I recall some dream about flies. Then I got out of bed and tell this to my dad (still in dream) and he said that I was talking about flies indeed and about killing them and I thought that it's impossible (because I don't kill them in RL) so it must be a dream. But I thought I'm awake anyway.

5. I got an appointment at the office on August 31 and I was counting how many months is it. I had a problem with this but I didn't get lucid. And my result was probably even correct.

6. Gravity was rotated to 90 degrees.

So much not aware ;_;

----------


## Tonch

I've had several instances where I acknowledge that I'm dreaming, think about dreams/lucid dreams, or tell other characters it's a dream, but never become lucid. I suspect it's a common frustration though.

----------


## Smudgefish

Last night I thought 'this is just like a dream', looked at my hand and saw 2 thumbs, looked back and had 2 of all my fingers. Then looked at my other hand and had 2 of all the fingers on that hand. I though I must be so tired I was seeing double and set about trying to find somewhere to go and get some sleep!

Actually delighted this was my first proper reality check in dream, so not all bad.

----------


## LiLeila

1. I noticed the 'jump time' but didn't get lucid or anything.

2. Someone showed me his DJ. He had mental problems and I thought that he should try to fix them in LD.

3. Reading some old dream in my DJ (which never happend).

----------


## LiLeila

That's "my" thread...

1. I looked in my grandpa's garage and I thought that it'll pop in my dream probably (because it's so nice and vivid).

2. I was viewing photos, one of them was from my backyard and I thought that it would be a good idea to draw on it my dreams (digitally I mean) (I was thinking about thread on DV and my dreams).

3. School. The teacher was asking us about sth and I knew the answer. I told it to a person next to me. It was about LD of course, also there was sth about poppies (in my 1st lucid were red flowers).

----------


## TravisE

I was trying to type commands on the computer but was having nothing but trouble typing. Then I started to wake up and seemed to notice but failed to recognize the situation was fictional and still felt I needed to do what I was trying to do IWL. I think I was even trying to force the dream imagery to come back just so I could. I slipped back into the dream, had more extremely aggravating problems, but eventually accomplished what I wanted, thinking I was doing it in waking life now, until I actually woke up.  :tongue2:

----------


## EddieDean

I was looking at a map of France, trying to figure out how I would get to that amazing rollercoaster in the east of France (which doesn't exist) with public transit. The train routes were shown on the map, and along one of them 2 words were written: Lucid Dreaming.......

----------


## Saizaphod

Last night :    I tell someone : " There's a 60% percent chance I'm _not_ dreaming right now."

----------


## anderj101

As I watch four attached sea containers flying through the sky, I question, "How is that thing even flying?" Moments later, it crashes into the ground. 

...yep, that happens every day. Nothing to see here, move along.

----------


## DreamyBear

I was buying several different items in a grocery, and as as I where about to pack it all down. The cashier told me what the cost of it would be, and as I heard it. I could at once tell that that price have to be wrong, it is just to cheap for all this. And right after that thought, I looked down at my groceries and "realized" Oh yeah it's mostly rice that I bought. And then I casualy scrape thogheter my groceries that was now turned mainly into loose rice.

----------


## Rothgar

My grandmother was tube skiing behind the boat. As the boat decelerated she coasted up to me. I said "grandmother, you look sooo young! You didn't look that young even when I was a little boy!" I felt her cheek in amazment.  Part of me thought I should do a reality check, but then I forgot about it. (grandmother died in 1970).

----------


## ThePlayer

I once had an absolutely weird dream about eating salted and crunchy pieces of a skull, while witnessing an alien who could go back in time with the exception of his heart which kept pounding in the "normal" direction of time...
I thought to myself: "This sh.t is totally f.cked up. Like, totally... I'm sure this is a dream. But that's fine by me, it's very entertaining."
 :Bang head:

----------


## anderj101

As I an messing with a malfunctioning light switch, Oh well, the lights are not supposed to work in a dream anyway.
 :Picard face palm:

----------


## Remayre

One time my face was melting off and my eyeballs were sinking down into the sockets. I looked like a dehydrated zombie. I should have realized it at that point, but I think I was freaking out too much. No more zombie movies for me.

----------


## Tipharot

The other day I dreamt that I was sitting at my computer and the clock said like 2:39, yet it was fully bright outside (the way clocks work here, in the afternoon it would have said 14:39 not 2:39, 2:39 would have had to make it 2:39AM). I was like "How can it possibly be this bright at 2:39AM? That's impossible". You'd have thought this would have been my cue to perform a reality check, but after much looking back at the clock, and then back outside, I simply decided that it must be 2:39PM and the clock just displays differently now.

Sure enough when I woke up, I noticed the time thing as a potential dream sign - and immediately went back to sleep. It happened again, and I was lucky enough to catch it this time, and perform a reality check, after which I became lucid.

----------


## Dunno

In my dream my friend told me that he is LDing right now and he was so happy and excited so I congratulated him.

That of course didn't make me lucid  :Bang head:

----------


## duke396

One was weird.  I was involved in a car chase with some gang members I had just been getting into it with.  Along the ride I realized it was a dream, but instead of getting the rush of awareness like I've known in the past... It was like time stopped for a minute and an "on screen menu" popped up asking if I wanted to be lucid.  I realized that the dream was getting unstable and I was about to wake up, and decided that saying yes would wake me up immediately while saying no would let it last a little longer, so I said no.  The dream did indeed end shortly after.  So that's actually a little confusing.  I guess I was less deciding about whether I'd be lucid (in the definition of knowing it's a dream) and more deciding whether I wanted the awareness and control that can come with it, which I think I correctly concluded that I wouldn't be able to stabilize at that time.

One was mildly infuriating.  I was at work, and things were completely off.  I was going to lunch and checked the time on my phone which I clearly read as 11:78.  So I assumed my phone had glitched and I started counting past 60 to figure out how many minutes after 12 it was.

----------


## seakrait

I started LD'ing to deal with nightmares... had a nightmare last night in which almost all the scariness came from the fact that nothing seemed to make sense and I couldn't figure out how I'd got into the situation to start with. Apparently that didn't prompt me to do any reality checks though...

----------


## cooleymd

I have birds and so don't have cats.  At night a cat comes near my room and meows.  I think it penetrates my dreams and causes cats as a dream sign.

So in the first part of a dream, I dreamed that some relatives were guests in the house.  Then there was an unrelated scene.  Next was a slightly disturbing scene so without realizing I was dreaming I thought I should wake up.

I had a false awakening, I was in a bedroom with a cage of birds with the door open.  I closed the door and lay on the bed thinking I was tired and should go to sleep.  Then a cat jumped up on the bed, remembering the earlier segment I thought a relative must have brought the cat.  As I petted the dream cat and it rubbed against me I told myself that If I should awaken and find a cat in the room, 
it would be this real cat that was with me now and not a false awakening with a cat!
(Like the false awakening with a cat I was actually in)

----------


## cooleymd

I had just come home in a dream doing some tasks, when I got there My mother was trying to tell me something important,
but a relative on a couch behind me (one who is dead in real life) kept talking at the same time.  I turned and thought of the relative your not even real, turned back to my mother and asked her what, as she began retelling me the important thing the relative also began to talk over her again.  This time I turned and thought not only that they weren't real but that they weren't even alive either, I thought just Ignore them.  I turned to my mother again and said begin again, and tried to ignore as the relative once again talked over her, but this time while trying to listen and ignore at the same time I woke up.

So while I knew they weren't alive and weren't real, I didn't realize my mother wasn't real, the house wasn't real and most importantly (and thus failing to become lucid) that I therefore wasn't real either.

----------


## SeaDreamer

Ok, that was funny.

----------


## seakrait

Another nightmare last night... this time I kept thinking "I'm sure there's something I'm supposed to do if this happens".

... yeah, it's called a reality check.

----------


## cooleymd

Just woke from a dream that ended this way:

I was on a field with a building in need of repairs tho I had been their looking over (apparently because of BrExit) some EU official salary descriptions which were written with text lines at about a 30 degree angle relative to the bottom of the page.  Suddenly a tall African-american man, a contractor, comes up and a coach begins asking him about whether the needed building renovations would interfere with playing (american) football on the field (the contractor then begins asking him about who / how many play on the team).  It is then that I sort of notice the contractor looks to be about 8 feet tall, but also I notice his eyes they are a very bright blue (then again he is very light skinned).  I stare a bit and no doubt look quite a bit amazed.  I almost immediately look away hoping to see a DC that I know is aware of LD culture.  When I see him and several others walking towards me, I hold up my hand with all five fingers out.  Mind you I'm not really reality checking, I'm trying to indicate to this person that something is wrong and I am indicating with head jerks where he should be looking.  He seems to be looking at the 8 foot black guy but seems to be shaking his head ever so slightly as if he isn't sure what is supposed to be wrong, this goes on a few times me moving my head to indicate precisely where he should be looking.  Suddenly I see a donning look of surprise on his face as he has clearly noticed the eyes.  ::alien::  all THREE of them.  Then I woke

----------


## DoubleHelix

Read a sign over a stairway that had my full name printed on it.  Looked at it a second time and it had only my first name and the first name of one of my co-workers.  DUH!

----------


## Saizaphod

I was going for a hot-air balloon ride of somesort and as I went to the cashier to buy a ticket, I said : " One lucidity please.  :smiley:  "

----------


## Saizaphod

I hope I won't become a frequent visitor to this thread  ::hrm::  I can see a "reflection" of the sun on the sky and I think about JadeGreen's double sun - dream sign. I can clearly see two suns now. "Wow that's kinda crazy!"  ::imslow::  And of course they begin expanding into super novas or something and I'm going all Oh my god! and still not realizing it's a dream.

----------


## FryingMan

> I hope I won't become a frequent visitor to this thread



I could post here every morning but it would be too depressing  :smiley: 

Some good ones recently:

I met my cousin and his right arm and right leg were swollen to 10x their normal size and wrapped in heaps of gauze bandages.  "I got posion ivy" he said.

I realized I was dreaming and I couldn't wait to get fully lucid but the "transition failed" (because of lack of energy?) and I went on dreaming, thinking how said it was that I missed the chance for a LD because of the failed transition.

----------


## Rothgar

If I was lucid this was really low level....I was on top of a sky scraper that had a slide that went down about 10 feet and then out off the building. I was scared to leave the building that way becaause I have a fear of heights. But then the slide was going into water instead of out into air. I was still scared since I was up so high, but in my last lucid dream I had actually gone swimming in water, so I thought I might try the slide anyway to overcome my fear. But while thinking that I woke up. So I must have at some level known this was a dream, but never really became fully lucid.

----------


## duke396

I set something on fire with my mind, even using a very similar method to what I did in a lucid dream.  In the lucid dream I stretched my hand out and said "inflammore!" (it sounded Harry Potter-ish).  In the non-lucid dream I stretched my hand out and concentrated, felt energy build up in my hand, _literally thought back to the lucid dream's control word_, thought it would be a stupid thing to say 'in real life' with a person (DC) standing beside me, then said "inflame!"

How in the actual hell...

----------


## radithen

I noticed something was strange in my last dream when I was at the gym together with my brother(I never go to the gym with my brother in WL) so I decided to do a reality check(pinch my nose and try to breathe) and I noticed that I could breathe even though I pinched my nose! So did I become lucid when I realized that?! Nope... Instead I thought that my sweaty fingers and face must have caused my fingers to slip and therefor I was able to breathe through my nose  ::doh::

----------


## DoubleHelix

Had a non-lucid dream I was flying.  99% of the time I immediately go lucid when floating or flying.  Not last night!  Never had _THAT_ happen before.    ::doh::

----------


## FryingMan

> Had a non-lucid dream I was flying.  99% of the time I immediately go lucid when floating or flying.  Not last night!  Never had _THAT_ happen before.



Freaky spider, trying to blow it away from me, total dream sign, not a clue  :Sad:

----------


## FryingMan

Taking a bubble bath, sitting in the tub, with some beings' faces strapped to my wrists, I could see the eyes blinking on the faces from all the bubbles.   My thoughts? "What a great idea this all was!"

----------


## DoubleHelix

Sitting in a car or possibly pickup truck with *my father (dead more than a decade)* who was complaining of symptoms of a heart attack.  Got out of car and crossed street to Firehouse/Ambulance Corp and "nurse" took away what looked like a metal incentive spirometer and gave him a plastic one instead saying the symptoms were due to lead poisoning from the metal mouthpiece.  How I missed that one (dead father) is beyond me since his appearance in my dreams is a well-known dream sign.  Arrrrgh!   ::doh::

----------


## Saizaphod

My brother sits next to my bed where I'm laying dead tired trying to get some sleep. He chuckles a little and asks me : " Hey, what is a dream sign?"

I will my self to point at him.

My brother lives 200 miles away. He is my single biggest dream sign.

 :Fame:

----------


## FryingMan

I had a surprise near-WILD at about 3hrs this morning.   I found myself suddenly in a cloud of "Sageous noise" with a very loud rushing sound in my ears and a weight pressing down on my chest.   I rode it out calmly, thinking I should probably just try to get up, I might already be in a dream.   Then I realized an ex-gf was lying in the twin bed next to mine and I wanted to tell her about my near-WILD, and things continued non-lucidly for a few minutes.   Very vivid.

----------


## seakrait

Counted my fingers, came up with seven, went 'seems legit' and went about my dream business.

Sigh.

----------


## Raed3700

I look at my fingers as RC, my right hand fingers were f**ked up! I mean dude, every single finger of them was so broken and smashed that they pointed at different directions. and I was like omg not again .. they may disgust some viewers. I need to fix them.
and with my healthy left hand I proceeded to fix my broken fingers to point them at their normal direction. (I could feel my bones frictions) 

I'm not the smartest kid  :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## moSh

Well, I _did_ become lucid, but I got so excited about it being my first lucid since my three year hiatus that I front-flipped through a closed door, landed on my back, and woke up.

----------


## YROR

From the night before last:

Met a friend who I haven't seen for six years, and told her I would meet her later on in the evening, hopefully when I was having a lucid dream. I warned her to keep an eye out, as I could look completely different when I was dreaming. I may even show up as a woman!

Like... What? For clarification I'm a guy. And that didn't even make any sense!

----------


## DoubleHelix

Last night I dreamed I was floating above the lawn of a neighbor's house in the town of my ancestral home where I have not lived in >40 years.  The "cause" of my floating was a partially filled (almost flat!) mylar balloon.  Despite having almost no helium, I kept ascending, which I found frightening, so I let out the last of the gas and gently returned to earth.  How the HELL this didn't trigger lucidity is beyond me!   :Boggle:

----------


## Signet

> Last night I dreamed I was floating above...



I recognize this, actually!  Happens to me a lot:  Physics are the same principles (helium balloons lift me up) but the variables are all exaggerated (barely any in the balloon, gravity being a fraction of its normal strength).
So, you are *not* alone!  ^__^

----------


## Therome

This happened not too long ago for a second time. Looked at my hand, had way too many fingers, and ended up showing my mom the shocking discovery. She tells me that it's a sign I am lucid dreaming, but I am, for some reason, freaking out and telling her we need to go to the hospital. We end up getting in the car with me staring at my hand with amazement when I suddenly wake up -_-

----------


## FryingMan

There were all kinds of dream-y signs last night.   But this one was particularly egregious:

 I'm in a house, fairly tall-ceilinged room, and a *very large bus enters from the upper floor* heads down the stairs and gets stuck trying to make the turn into the next room.    I think "there's no way it's going to make that turn, it's too tight."

----------


## DoubleHelix

I am trying to set the deadbolt of an exterior door as there seems to be something large, wild and ominous on the outside.  There are 1 foot long iron rods which penetrate the keyholes of both the door latch and the deadbolt mechanism to prevent the use of a key to unlock the door once it is secured.  As I attempt to throw the deadbolt into the receiving door jam, a woman's tongue emerges from the door instead of the hardened bolt. The tongue explores the region around the hole in the door jam but never goes in and secures the door.  In any event the tongue would be too insubstantial to provide the required strength and security.  I wake, anxious and in a bit of a panic.

----------


## Jayme

This happened a few nights ago. 

I'm getting ready to start school, and my parents are rushing me to get everything ready. Now, I'm in college, but my parents kept telling me to hurry up so we could get to my high school. As I was getting everything ready, I kept thinking to myself, "I graduated high school three years ago. Why am I going there?" But it never clicked. And I went to my high school.

----------


## Saizaphod

Pretty usual: I'm on an airport with a small boy and as I see planes outside I tell him : " Iv recently been dreaming a lot about planes did you know?"

----------


## TravisE

Although I was technically lucid, I missed a big DEILD/WILD opportunity by being a bit too concerned about wanting to wake up at a certain time. I wanted to wake up to do something but kept finding myself repeatedly falling back into sleep and dreams, so I kept doing things like wiggling my fingers to try to stay awake. As soon as I finally managed to wake up fully and sit up in bed, I realized what I had just done and kicked myself.  :tongue2: 

It's not very often that I'm concerned enough about waking up to go into this light, partly-lucid sleep mode, so I guess I tend to forget. Kind of like how I sometimes try so hard to escape from FA-dream-journal loops that I forget I'm in a LD and try to wake myself up just so I can _really_ journal the last dream.  ::lol::  Looks like I need to set some intentions to remember the correct priorities of things!

----------


## Saizaphod

Not again! ; A plane is falling from the sky and I'm all like " oh my god "  and successfully nose pinch- reality checking without realizing it's working.  :Boggle:

----------


## FryingMan

I am at first driving and then walking through progressively more beautiful and fantasy-like areas of a city in Africa and all the while exclaiming to myself, "Wow, this is so amazing, beautiful, and *dream-like*, who knew Africa was like this!   Ooohh, look at the flock of huge purple geese!"  I wake up and my first thought is "OH YOU GOTTA BE $%^&^%$ KIDDING ME!"

----------


## TravisE

I had a dream in which I was having immense difficulty typing a simple five-digit number and wondered what was wrong with me. I started to consider doing a RC and even seemed to catch a glimpse of it indicating I was dreaming. Unfortunately, I was a bit preoccupied with the fact that someone was waiting on me, so it appears that the slight anxiety I had caused me to defer a proper RC and not give it the significance I should have at that moment. Naturally, I ended up forgetting about it and remaining nonlucid.

Though technically, I don't consider this (nor any of my other slipups) a “stupid” way of missing lucidity, just an opportunity to learn how I might handle similar situations better and more lucidly in the future. In this case, this might be a suggestion that I shouldn't be afraid to take an extra couple of seconds to RC _right_ when I feel I need to.

----------


## FryingMan

> I had a dream in which I was having immense difficulty typing a simple five-digit number and wondered what was wrong with me. I started to consider doing a RC and even seemed to catch a glimpse of it indicating I was dreaming. Unfortunately,* I was a bit preoccupied with the fact that someone was waiting on me, so it appears that the slight anxiety I had caused me to defer a proper RC and not give it the significance* I should have at that moment. Naturally, I ended up forgetting about it and remaining nonlucid.
> 
> Though technically, I don't consider this (nor any of my other slipups) a “stupid” way of missing lucidity, just an opportunity to learn how I might handle similar situations better and more lucidly in the future. In this case, this might be a suggestion that *I shouldn't be afraid to take an extra couple of seconds to RC right when I feel I need to*.



Exactly.  This is what I tell people who ask for suggestions for RCs that are not "conspicuous" to do in public.    It's really important not to be inhibited when doing RCs, because those inhibitions will likely carry over in to the dream state.

----------


## TravisE

That's true. This fortunately isn't a common problem for me; the main difficulty seemed to be that this was an oddball case where I felt rushed (which I personally don't tend to handle well in general). Realistically, there are times when I have to delay an RC slightly (for practical or even safety reasons), but I try to keep this delay as short as possible since even a few seconds can be enough for a distraction to derail it.

----------


## kir4ee

Tried to WILD it worked but i taught it didn't work so in my non lucid dream i was having a DJ a bed and was preparing my self to lucid dream i closed my eyes after a few seconds i had the vibrations and the noise that you get when you WILD this happened 5 times after 5 times i felt disappointed why isn't it working only to wake up after a minute to feel like the biggest idiot lol ^_^

----------


## DeDromer

I realized that I could change the landscape at will and I gave the fault to the fact that I was just awake and still sleepy so I was quite dreamy and those are things you could do when you dream.

And no, I didn't become lucid. Wtf

----------


## Box77

Walking on my grandparents house which has been deeply modified by my dad in my dreamworld. I saw one of the doors he built. I remember I use to dream that, although now I know it’s not a dream because of I know exactly where it leads... a nasty bathroom of course!

----------


## sugarpeaches

I had a dream a couple of days ago that had me feeling ridiculous when I woke up. I was washing dishes with my boyfriend and I kept turning to him and saying, "Brett, this is ridiculous. We don't have to wash all of these dishes, this is a dream." 

He kept responding, "Of course we have to wash the dishes, look at how many there are!" 

I agreed and we kept washing dishes. 

So--not only a pretty mediocre dream, but I totally missed the chance to make it way better!

----------


## Amurehna

I dream about having sleep paralysis and then have a false awakening where I tell people about the weird SP dream I just had.  :Picard face palm:

----------


## pointofbeing

I went for a run on a nice sunny trail, ran till  dark. Some people started chasing me into a theater. In the theater a movie called sleep and dreams played, during the movie my popcorn was golden and shiny.  When the movie ended, went outside and it was sunny.  I was like wasn't it dark, before the movie? My mind was like just stop thinking and keep running. Me ya this seem's completely normal.

----------


## Sivason

Convincing myself that I alone of all the people on Earth had finally figured out how to move objects with my mind.

----------


## cedwards105

Having a conversation about lucid dreaming with a lucid dreaming expert in a dream, after looking for a book on lucid dreaming and finding out that it was right in front of me.

----------


## Ant101

as I removed a bottle of orange juice from the the fridge the colour changed from purple to brown to orange, the whole time I was saying aloud is this orange juice? Two dcs were saying yes the whole time.

I told myself must be the way the light is hitting the bottle -Doh!!

----------


## Rodulf

Some years ago, I had adult-onset Chickenpox. Laying on the couch with a high-fever I feel asleep. I dreamed of a snowy forest/farm scene and suddenly became lucid. I looked out over the clean, crisp snow and deeply wanted to play in it and roll around in its cleansing whiteness. As I started to move toward the field my thumb became caught in a door lock and I couldn't free it. I stood, trapped, looking at the snowy field and thought to myself "Things like this never happen to other people".

----------

